# Random chat



## ForestWomble

Hiya,

Hoping some people are online and we can have a random chatty thread........


----------



## kimthecat

I'm free ! 
What would you like to chat about. Im good at weather, Soaps and moaning !
I'll start with the weather , where is the warm sun promised. Its cloudy and the wind is cold Brrr.


----------



## ForestWomble

'Ello 'ello. 

It is very windy isn't it, Bungo looked funny today with the wind making his fur go all in the wrong direction, he doesn't like the wind up his back end though, as Johns says in Dad's Army ''They don't like it up 'em'  

Doing anything this afternoon?


----------



## Tiggers

Hi guys. It's wet and windy here too, but I don't do warm weather, much preferring this.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm watching Corrie ( last nights episodes) with a snoring dog on either side of me. 
It's very cold here so I'm thinking of lighting the stove.


----------



## Tiggers

I've got my lovely open fire lit, and grabbing a sit down while my chinchillas are sleeping. I'm on leave from work looking after hubby who has injured his neck.


----------



## ForestWomble

Tiggers said:


> Hi guys. It's wet and windy here too, but I don't do warm weather, much preferring this.


I prefer this weather too. I suffer so much in the summer.



SusieRainbow said:


> I'm watching Corrie ( last nights episodes) with a snoring dog on either side of me.
> It's very cold here so I'm thinking of lighting the stove.


That sounds lovely 



Tiggers said:


> I've got my lovely open fire lit, and grabbing a sit down while my chinchillas are sleeping. I'm on leave from work looking after hubby who has injured his neck.


Oh I love fires. 
How many Chinchillas do you have?
Very sorry to hear about your husband, I hope the injury isn't too bad and he is better soon.


----------



## Bisbow

it is sunny here and warm out of the wind, Chilli is sunbathing in the warmest place

I have spent the last two days weeding and sorting out the garden and now am nursing a poorly hip. it hurts like hell today

Oh well, I will get over it and will have a nice garden to be in


----------



## kimthecat

Libby chi hates the wind. The noise scares her .



SusieRainbow said:


> I'm watching Corrie ( last nights episodes) with a snoring dog on either side of me.
> .


 I missed the first episode as I watched the dog programme instead but I saw the second one . Its all kicking off !!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hi, it's grey and cold here today, still nice warm in the house, just getting ready for dinner a liver and bacon casserole and watching last nights Eggheads than after dinner settling to watch an old episode of Tarrgart


----------



## Siskin

Bucking the trend, its lovely and warm here on the Suffolk coast. There is a bit of a wind blowing which takes the edge off the warmth, but otherwise just lovely


----------



## Tiggers

I have 20 chins . Hubby is watching a film having just taken pain killers.


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> it is sunny here and warm out of the wind, Chilli is sunbathing in the warmest place
> 
> I have spent the last two days weeding and sorting out the garden and now am nursing a poorly hip. it hurts like hell today
> 
> Oh well, I will get over it and will have a nice garden to be in


Chilli sounds like she has her priorities right 

Sounds like you've been busy, bet your garden looks good, it is satisfying when all the weeds are gone etc. Hope your hip stops hurting ASAP.

My raised flower bed is looking good, the orange blossom has new growth and my Aster tree has new buds, the tulips are coming up too 



kimthecat said:


> Libby chi hates the wind. The noise scares her .
> 
> I missed the first episode as I watched the dog programme instead but I saw the second one . Its all kicking off !!


I think the noise scares Bungo too, he certainly is very jumpy outside when it's windy.



Happy Paws said:


> Hi, it's grey and cold here today, still nice warm in the house, just getting ready for dinner a liver and bacon casserole and watching last nights Eggheads than after dinner settling to watch an old episode of Tarrgart


Enjoy dinner 

Last nights Eggheads was good.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Bucking the trend, its lovely and warm here on the Suffolk coast. There is a bit of a wind blowing which takes the edge off the warmth, but otherwise just lovely


 Sounds nice.



Tiggers said:


> I have 20 chins . Hubby is watching a film having just taken pain killers.


20! :Jawdrop Wow.

I'd love Chins one day, could you tell me a little about them please?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Hi  I'm suffering from bad hayfever, my sinuses are swollen and I've come up in my itchy spots i get every year so I look like I have chicken spots! It doesn't feel right having such high pollen with proper sucky weather. We need some nice spring weather!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hello! I'm here on my lunch.

Wet and windy here too - though forecast is sunny and warm for the next few days! Which will be a nice change.

Gutted though as my horse has gone lame so in the nicest week/weekend of the year I won't be able to take him out for a nice ride


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> Hi  I'm suffering from bad hayfever, my sinuses are swollen and I've come up in my itchy spots i get every year so I look like I have chicken spots! It doesn't feel right having such high pollen with proper sucky weather. We need some nice spring weather!!


 Bummer! What are you taking for it ?
I get itchy eyes and runny nose sometimes and I take benadryl , the one that works in twenty minutes.



Animallover26 said:


> Doing anything this afternoon?


 I should clean the bathroom but Im going to watch 800 words on BBC 1 instead .


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Hi  I'm suffering from bad hayfever, my sinuses are swollen and I've come up in my itchy spots i get every year so I look like I have chicken spots! It doesn't feel right having such high pollen with proper sucky weather. We need some nice spring weather!!


That sounds horrible  I hope the pollen count goes down soon and you can feel better. 
I like Spring and warm weather, just don't like it when the temperature goes beyond a certain point, so I agree it would be nice for this cold weather to go.



Teddy-dog said:


> Hello! I'm here on my lunch.
> 
> Wet and windy here too - though forecast is sunny and warm for the next few days! Which will be a nice change.
> 
> Gutted though as my horse has gone lame so in the nicest week/weekend of the year I won't be able to take him out for a nice ride


It does seem like winter doesn't want to let go yet, well be nice to see the end of the wet and the wind.

In a couple of months though we will all probably be complaining that it's too hot 

Sorry to hear your horse has gone lame, hope he improves very soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Bummer! What are you taking for it ?
> I get itchy eyes and runny nose sometimes and I take benadryl , the one that works in twenty minutes.
> 
> I should clean the bathroom but Im going to watch 800 words on BBC 1 instead .


Watching the telly sounds like a better plan than cleaning


----------



## PawsOnMe

Anyone fancy a cherry bakewell bun? They're not the prettiest but they taste good  I've been baking most of the morning, I think I've been watching too much Bake off!



kimthecat said:


> Bummer! What are you taking for it ?
> I get itchy eyes and runny nose sometimes and I take benadryl , the one that works in twenty minutes.
> 
> I should clean the bathroom but Im going to watch 800 words on BBC 1 instead .


I'm on loratadine, helps a little with the stuffy nose, sneezing, and itching but I do wish they were a little stronger.


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 351902
> 
> Anyone fancy a cherry bakewell bun? They're not the prettiest but they taste good  I've been baking most of the morning, I think I've been watching too much Bake off!
> .


 Yes , they look delicious . Im just licking the photo on my PC screen . Good job no one can see me !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> That sounds horrible  I hope the pollen count goes down soon and you can feel better.
> I like Spring and warm weather, just don't like it when the temperature goes beyond a certain point, so I agree it would be nice for this cold weather to go.
> 
> It does seem like winter doesn't want to let go yet, well be nice to see the end of the wet and the wind.
> 
> In a couple of months though we will all probably be complaining that it's too hot
> 
> Sorry to hear your horse has gone lame, hope he improves very soon.


Haha I never complain it's too hot! Though I do complain about flies everywhere...

Thanks  Me too. I'm hoping he's just pulled something being silly in the field, giving him a few days rest and see how he is then!

One bad thing about the weather getting better is all the squirrels are out! Teddy is OBSESSED with them and spends half his walks in the woods helicoptering on the end of his harness as he wants to go chase!

@PawsOnMe They look so yummy! No such thing as too much bake off


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Yes , they look delicious . Im just licking the photo on my PC screen . Good job no one can see me !


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Teddy-dog they're on Netflix at the moment so I've watched 3 series in a just over a week  I'm seeing soggy bottoms in my sleep!!!



kimthecat said:


> Yes , they look delicious . Im just licking the photo on my PC screen . Good job no one can see me !


Haha! :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> @Teddy-dog they're on Netflix at the moment so I've watched 3 series in a just over a week  I'm seeing soggy bottoms in my sleep!!!


Sounds dangerous! Bake off always makes me want cake... I'd be enormous if I watched 3 series in a week


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> Sounds dangerous! Bake off always makes me want cake... I'd be enormous if I watched 3 series in a week


It makes me so hungry, I swear I've put on a good few pounds from all the cheese and crackers and digestive biscuits I've been munching whilst watching it.:Shy


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 351902
> 
> Anyone fancy a cherry bakewell bun? They're not the prettiest but they taste good  I've been baking most of the morning, I think I've been watching too much Bake off!
> 
> I'm on loratadine, helps a little with the stuffy nose, sneezing, and itching but I do wish they were a little stronger.


I ADORE Cherry bakewells. Any left?



Teddy-dog said:


> Haha I never complain it's too hot! Though I do complain about flies everywhere...
> 
> Thanks  Me too. I'm hoping he's just pulled something being silly in the field, giving him a few days rest and see how he is then!
> 
> One bad thing about the weather getting better is all the squirrels are out! Teddy is OBSESSED with them and spends half his walks in the woods helicoptering on the end of his harness as he wants to go chase!
> 
> @PawsOnMe They look so yummy! No such thing as too much bake off


I'll remember that!

Fingers crossed he has just been silly.

LOL



PawsOnMe said:


> @Teddy-dog they're on Netflix at the moment so I've watched 3 series in a just over a week  I'm seeing soggy bottoms in my sleep!!!
> 
> Haha! :Hilarious :Hilarious


:Wideyed


----------



## Zaros

£100.000 for a bleedin' funeral. 

Who would have thought.:Wacky


----------



## diefenbaker

words in the I've rearranged of my order post a random


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> I ADORE Cherry bakewells. Any left?
> 
> I'll remember that!
> 
> Fingers crossed he has just been silly.
> 
> LOL
> 
> :Wideyed


Plenty left! I need to get some proper food though, I've just realised I've only eaten cake today  I'm lucky they have cherries on or else it might seem totally unhealthy


----------



## FeelTheBern

Animallover26 said:


> That sounds lovely


No it doesn't! Watching soaps is the biggest waste of time I can think of. They just sit there, by the sink, doing absolutely nothing. When you try to pick them up they fly out of your hand like a fish.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Plenty left! I need to get some proper food though, I've just realised I've only eaten cake today  I'm lucky they have cherries on or else it might seem totally unhealthy


That's exactly the same reasoning I had when I bought my son a chocolate orange for Easter..it's like one of his five a day surely!!!


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Plenty left! I need to get some proper food though, I've just realised I've only eaten cake today  I'm lucky they have cherries on or else it might seem totally unhealthy


And the almonds, that's another healthy part 



FeelTheBern said:


> No it doesn't! Watching soaps is the biggest waste of time I can think of. They just sit there, by the sink, doing absolutely nothing. When you try pick them up they fly out of your hand like a fish.


:Hilarious



lullabydream said:


> That's exactly the same reasoning I had when I bought my son a chocolate orange for Easter..it's like one of his five a day surely!!!


Chocolate orange :Hungry


----------



## MontyMaude

Hello, I have had my dinner and I brought a huge and very expensive bag of Jersey Royal Potatoes, I love love love new potatoes and they were absolutely delicious and I treated my self to a Fondant Fancy, expect they are now called French Fancy's but I'm sure they used to be Fondant Fancys but I had two *piggy* but the fire is lit as it turned really chilly this afternoon, and I have two snoring dogs on me.



PawsOnMe said:


> Hi  I'm suffering from bad hayfever, my sinuses are swollen and I've come up in my itchy spots i get every year so I look like I have chicken spots! It doesn't feel right having such high pollen with proper sucky weather. We need some nice spring weather!!


I woke up this morning with a thick head stuffy nose and sore throat even though I'm taking my Hayfever stuff, but as I was getting the washing off the line I got a huge whiffy blast of Rape pollen, and realised that the field over the road has suddenly just burst into flower and Rape pollen floors me and turns me into a bag of snot :Bawling surely it's too early for Rape Seed :Arghh


----------



## Sandysmum

I NEED CAKE!!! (or maybe some chocolate):Hungry


----------



## MontyMaude

jetsmum said:


> I NEED CAKE!!! (or maybe some chocolate):Hungry


Or more simply Chocolate Cake :Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Sandysmum

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes!!!!!!!!!!!! roolroolrool


----------



## ForestWomble

MontyMaude said:


> Hello, I have had my dinner and I brought a huge and very expensive bag of Jersey Royal Potatoes, I love love love new potatoes and they were absolutely delicious and I treated my self to a Fondant Fancy, expect they are now called French Fancy's but I'm sure they used to be Fondant Fancys but I had two *piggy* but the fire is lit as it turned really chilly this afternoon, and I have two snoring dogs on me.
> 
> I woke up this morning with a thick head stuffy nose and sore throat even though I'm taking my Hayfever stuff, but as I was getting the washing off the line I got a huge whiffy blast of Rape pollen, and realised that the field over the road has suddenly just burst into flower and Rape pollen floors me and turns me into a bag of snot :Bawling surely it's too early for Rape Seed :Arghh


You only had two FFs? That was very restrained of you.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Animallover26 said:


> You only had two FFs? That was very restrained of you.


I don't even know what a fondant fancy is. Never heard of it.


----------



## kimthecat

FeelTheBern said:


> No it doesn't! Watching soaps is the biggest waste of time I can think of. They just sit there, by the sink, doing absolutely nothing. When you try to pick them up they fly out of your hand like a fish.


So what? its up people to decide what they want to waste their time doing .


----------



## FeelTheBern

kimthecat said:


> So what? its up people to decide what they want to waste their time doing .


Come on! I thought the reference I was making was pretty obvious.


----------



## kimthecat

FeelTheBern said:


> Come on! I thought the reference I was making was pretty obvious.


:Hilarious Oh the penny's drop ! Sorry , Im very tired .


----------



## Calvine

Zaros said:


> £100.000 for a bleedin' funeral.
> 
> Who would have thought.:Wacky


I predicted an ostentatious and tawdry affair!!


----------



## Sandysmum

I'd prefer something more simple, about £25 should cover it.


----------



## Zaros

Calvine said:


> I predicted an ostentatious and tawdry affair!!


I'd like to know who's been buying all their clothes pegs. There must have been bleedin' legions of customers.
Either that or the pegs were flogged at an extortionate price after the poor superstitious housewife was told a hex would be placed upon her and her family if she didn't buy them.

A Steptoe & Son type of affair might have been more appropriate. Or they could have simply fly-tipped him in the corner of a country field somewhere and had a really big knees-up.



jetsmum said:


> I'd prefer something more simple, about £25 should cover it.


If he'd carried a sprig of that lucky heather they're always touting about his person, life would have no doubt carried on as normal for everyone, except his victim who might have only been deprived of a few treasured possessions, family heirlooms and several sleepless nights wondering if the insurance company was going to cough up.
Nothing for the papers to make a big hoo-har of there then.:Meh


----------



## Bisbow

FeelTheBern said:


> I don't even know what a fondant fancy is. Never heard of it.


You have not lived if you have not had a fondant fancy, lovely

So the rape seed is in bloom, next few weeks are not going to be pleasant, horrible stuff

Sun is shining, no wind a lovely day, going out with my friend to have a nice lunch at our favourite pub

I am celebrating the fact that my fluttery heart has stopped fluttering and I don't need any more treatment, the hospital visit is cancelled and I have no need to worry any more

HOORAY


----------



## Teddy-dog

Bisbow said:


> You have not lived if you have not had a fondant fancy, lovely
> 
> So the rape seed is in bloom, next few weeks are not going to be pleasant, horrible stuff
> 
> Sun is shining, no wind a lovely day, going out with my friend to have a nice lunch at our favourite pub
> 
> I am celebrating the fact that my fluttery heart has stopped fluttering and I don't need any more treatment, the hospital visit is cancelled and I have no need to worry any more
> 
> HOORAY


Brilliant news!

So far this morning I've walked the dog, come to the yard, mucked the horse out and am now taking the horse for a walk as he's on stable rest phew!

Then I need to go to work!! I'm normally an early bird in work so it's going to be strange working till 5 (I normally finish at half 3ish)


----------



## Bisbow

Teddy-dog said:


> Brilliant news!
> 
> So far this morning I've walked the dog, come to the yard, mucked the horse out and am now taking the horse for a walk as he's on stable rest phew!
> 
> Then I need to go to work!! I'm normally an early bird in work so it's going to be strange working till 5 (I normally finish at half 3ish)


Hope your horse is better soon. I used to love riding out in the early morning when the world was fresh and new and my horse liked it as well

WE had some lovely times


----------



## Happy Paws2

So far this morning I've had breakfast watching 800 words put the washing out, waiting for OH to get back from walking Dillon, as we are expecting a package sometime this week so someone has to be in, then I'm off down the shops.


----------



## Bisbow

This morning we put Chilli's agility stuff up in the garden and she is loving it

She has not forgotten how to do it and keeps jumping over it without being told

Great fun


----------



## Kim Watcham

Hi everyone
I think me and archie have the nice weather its lovley has been a few days now this morning arch has been for his walk then cam back and he had a lovley bath his all clean and groomed all nice and sitting in the garden watching me hang the washing out ....have a nice day everyone


----------



## MrJsk

Good morning!
Looks as though we are going to have a much needed warm, sunny day here in Southampton today!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Windy day here so got some loads of washing being washed and I'm gonna hang it out to dry. I absolutely love the smell of washing that has been dried outside, reminds me of camping


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> So far this morning I've had breakfast watching 800 words put the washing out, waiting for OH to get back from walking Dillon, as we are expecting a package sometime this week so someone has to be in, then I'm off down the shops.


I watch 800 words. Really enjoy it and the scenery is beautiful in NZ. If they had an NHS I would be tempted to move there if they'd have me . 

I went on a bus this morning to town to get Lillys kitchen dog food for Libby chi . I'm glad my neighbour came with me , the bus was packed but we managed to get a seat but the sudden stops and starts and swerves were making me fall about the seat . Give me a train ride any day !


----------



## ForestWomble

FeelTheBern said:


> I don't even know what a fondant fancy is. Never heard of it.











These are fondant fancies, sponge with fondant covered in icing. :Hungry



Bisbow said:


> You have not lived if you have not had a fondant fancy, lovely
> 
> So the rape seed is in bloom, next few weeks are not going to be pleasant, horrible stuff
> 
> Sun is shining, no wind a lovely day, going out with my friend to have a nice lunch at our favourite pub
> 
> I am celebrating the fact that my fluttery heart has stopped fluttering and I don't need any more treatment, the hospital visit is cancelled and I have no need to worry any more
> 
> HOORAY


Fantastic news :Joyful
Have a fondant fancy to celebrate!



Bisbow said:


> This morning we put Chilli's agility stuff up in the garden and she is loving it
> 
> She has not forgotten how to do it and keeps jumping over it without being told
> 
> Great fun


Sounds great fun.



Kim Watcham said:


> Hi everyone
> I think me and archie have the nice weather its lovley has been a few days now this morning arch has been for his walk then cam back and he had a lovley bath his all clean and groomed all nice and sitting in the garden watching me hang the washing out ....have a nice day everyone


Sounds nice and peaceful.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Hi everyone

Been lovely and warm here at reaseheath today. Me and my friend were out with her dog she is working with earlier sitting in the sun for a bit. He is called Tyler and is a husky x German shepherd, he's lovely (and looks like Samson apart from the head!).

@PawsOnMe those cherry Bakewells look lovely, I love them :Woot.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Bisbow said:


> Hope your horse is better soon. I used to love riding out in the early morning when the world was fresh and new and my horse liked it as well
> 
> WE had some lovely times


Thank you!

Yes a nice morning ride before work is the best way to start the day.

I've been working from home today (just having a coffee break ). It's lovely and sunny here and the dogs have been enjoying sitting out in the garden sunbathing!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxerluver30 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Been lovely and warm here at reaseheath today. Me and my friend were out with her dog she is working with earlier sitting in the sun for a bit. He is called Tyler and is a husky x German shepherd, he's lovely (and looks like Samson apart from the head!).
> 
> @PawsOnMe those cherry Bakewells look lovely, I love them :Woot.


Thanks  they're even better today as the cherry jam has had time to settle and soak into the sponge a little rool 
Sounds like you've had a lovely time in the sun, I've just been out with my two and couldn't believe how warm it is after the miserable weather yesterday!


----------



## Boxerluver30

I don't think Samson will want to go out for long in this weather, he hates it when it's too warm. Good job I got a cooling towel from dogfest last year, it's from animat and is great. He also has a cooling mat but he doesn't like that as much. I do mainly enrichment with him in this weather and little walks throughout the day. We also keep the conservatory door open so he can go in and out


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> I don't think Samson will want to go out for long in this weather, he hates it when it's too warm. Good job I got a cooling towel from dogfest last year, it's from animat and is great. He also has a cooling mat but he doesn't like that as much. I do mainly enrichment with him in this weather and little walks throughout the day. We also keep the conservatory door open so he can go in and out


Bless him I can imagine it must be soo hot for him! We used to have a BC with a thick coat and he used to get really hot in the summer. Luckily he loved water so we could easily cool him off. I can't imagine what it's like for the dogs with even thicker coats!

I think Teddy is enjoying the sun - probably reminds him of Spain!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> Bless him I can imagine it must be soo hot for him! We used to have a BC with a thick coat and he used to get really hot in the summer. Luckily he loved water so we could easily cool him off. I can't imagine what it's like for the dogs with even thicker coats!
> 
> I think Teddy is enjoying the sun - probably reminds him of Spain!!


Yeah you wouldn't catch Samson dead swimming haha. He will paddle and put his legs in but not swim. This is why the towel is perfect for him. It's similar to this one (yes I know it's for humans I couldn't find the specific one) www.amazon.co.uk/COOLING-TOWEL-Advanced-Hyper-Absorbent-Effective/dp/B00EE79EZM.

Haha teddy is trying to get his tan


----------



## Sandysmum

It's been nice to get out without having to wear 5 layers of clothing, wonder how long it'll last?

Oh, and I got some cake while I was out and some chocky, so I'm happy


----------



## PawsOnMe

Wearing a summer dress today for the first time this year, slathered on some suncream and I'm having a sit out  just ordered a bubble machine for Izzy too, I've blown far too many bubbles for her today so it'll be her early birthday present 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Siskin

I've been cleaning windows


----------



## Matrod

Very pleasant here today, I’ve been & stocked up on bird food this morning, nipped to the vets to pick up Rodney’s tablets & met the most gorgeous big lump of a dog there who gave me a good fuss & left my legs covered in his fur  I went for a nice walk when I got home & have been faffing around not getting much done since


----------



## Happy Paws2

A little warm at the moment  I've been brushing Dillon while OH cleaned the BBQ ready for lunch and I've got the wine chilling


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Wearing a summer dress today for the first time this year, slathered on some suncream and I'm having a sit out  just ordered a bubble machine for Izzy too, I've blown far too many bubbles for her today so it'll be her early birthday present
> 
> What's everyone up to today?


Sounds lovely 

I'm at work - just about to go home on lunch to see the pooches! Will sit in the conservatory and bake for an hour before returning to work 

Was supposed to be going out for tea tonight but we've lost our dog sitter so I thinking we might just go to the pub for a sit out in the beer garden (with Teddy of course!). I want to make the most of the weather!


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Wearing a summer dress today for the first time this year, slathered on some suncream and I'm having a sit out  just ordered a bubble machine for Izzy too, I've blown far too many bubbles for her today so it'll be her early birthday present
> 
> What's everyone up to today?


Ooo when it arrives can we see a video of Izzy playing with the bubbles


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> Ooo when it arrives can we see a video of Izzy playing with the bubbles


Haha yeah I'll put one on  she'll be a little snappy crocodile no doubt


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> Ooo when it arrives can we see a video of Izzy playing with the bubbles


I second this!! 










Lunch in the garden! Wish I didn't have to go back to work in a bit


----------



## Boxerluver30

I had my driving theory test today and passed, yay  (it was at 8am but I got a lift off my mum so wasn't too bad, better than getting a bus and 2 trains)

I'm revising for exams now which are at the end of may. I'll be cooking us tea later on and will take Samson out again If weather permits


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxerluver30 said:


> I had my driving theory test today and passed, yay  (it was at 8am but I got a lift off my mum so wasn't too bad, better than getting a bus and 2 trains)
> 
> I'm revising for exams now which are at the end of may. I'll be cooking us tea later on and will take Samson out again If weather permits


That's fantastic. Well Done!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> I had my driving theory test today and passed, yay  (it was at 8am but I got a lift off my mum so wasn't too bad, better than getting a bus and 2 trains)
> 
> I'm revising for exams now which are at the end of may. I'll be cooking us tea later on and will take Samson out again If weather permits


Congrats!!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Animallover26 said:


> That's fantastic. Well Done!





Teddy-dog said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks :Happy


----------



## Matrod

Boxerluver30 said:


> I had my driving theory test today and passed, yay  (it was at 8am but I got a lift off my mum so wasn't too bad, better than getting a bus and 2 trains)
> 
> I'm revising for exams now which are at the end of may. I'll be cooking us tea later on and will take Samson out again If weather permits


Congratulations!!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Boxerluver30 said:


> I had my driving theory test today and passed, yay  (it was at 8am but I got a lift off my mum so wasn't too bad, better than getting a bus and 2 trains)
> 
> I'm revising for exams now which are at the end of may. I'll be cooking us tea later on and will take Samson out again If weather permits


Well done! Buy a Skoda.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well we have had our BBQ both had a doze this afternoon watching TV as it's to hot for me to sit out. OH taking Dillon out again about 8pm so I might sit out in the garden for a while.


----------



## Zaros

Tomorrow we're going to spend the weekend with our neighbours and their dogs. Not neighbours as in the weird ones who subsist down in the village, I mean our neighbours who live just over the border in Russia. 
Mr Putin won't be there, I think he's staying at home to polish his nukes.....or is that nuke the polish?
Anyways, in view of recent events, I've been down to the army surplus store this afternoon and bought a couple of these outfits just in case there's a falling out between nationalities.








​I've also invested in a suit for both Zara and Oscar just in case the dogs don't see eye to eye either








http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Boxerluver30

Zaros said:


> Tomorrow we're going to spend the weekend with our neighbours and their dogs. Not neighbours as in the weird ones who subsist down in the village, I mean our neighbours who live just over the border in Russia.
> Mr Putin won't be there, I think he's staying at home to polish his nukes.....or is that nuke the polish?
> Anyways, in view of recent events, I've been down to the army surplus store this afternoon and bought a couple of these outfits just in case there's a falling out between nationalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I've also invested in a suit for both Zara and Oscar just in case the dogs don't see eye to eye either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITERMQERIVEhUTGBUVExYWFRgYFRcZFxgXGBgVGBUYHSggGBonHRYVITIjJSkrLi4wFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGyslICUrLTIyLS0rLS0tLzMtLzItLTItLy8tLS0tLS0rLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLystNf/AABEIAOEA4QMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABAYDBQcBAgj/xAA5EAACAQIEAwYDBgYCAwAAAAAAAQIDEQQSIUEFMVEGEyJhcZEygaEHQlKxwfAUI2JygtHh8SQzkv/EABoBAQACAwEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADBAECBQb/xAAmEQEAAgICAgICAQUAAAAAAAAAAQIDEQQSITETQQVRgSJxkbHh/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDuIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADHVqxiryaiurdl7srnHO2EKCcoU3iIR1l3cv5n+EGrT/8ApGs3rHuWYiZWcGu4LxiliaUK1OS8UVJxbWeF/uyjzi1y1NgmbMPQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAeM1XH+MrD08yWab5R/V+RJ4njO7jfd8v9lV4vPNSm3q3b3uUOXy/jnpX3/pPhxdvM+mroYmripOU5ar2XklsfGOwvdq8nzNnhIQw9NZ34pa2XNvokVLtzxuUKbk/DJ+GEd1fr8rnKr2y5NQu7isbTo8MdSKmrJ6vxfCoreT2Wlz2n2irYaElg4yqRfOpPSipLeFP4n5t2utTDwWtUqUadNxdR93CvUitM3eOTpQd9ko3fm10NDw/tFXlWxNF0Yxc1lpxSd6c4puLakrWvo/U79Y6/0x6hz58+ZdK+zXtdUx9Kqq8Iwq0ZZZZeTT5aPk/9ouZwHsjx1YXiM3HTPkjUhfTNZPLf5uPrGPU7zha8akIzg7xkk0/UlRsoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYq1dR5sxMxEbkZQax8Uv8ACt7XZquJ4+vUvSpVO5mlmzKKaWul1K91pyKtudhr9pYwXn6Wg+JzS1bt6lfwGOxKpxjXlTlU3lCLivZsw42q8sptt2Tfsm/0Isn5CkeKxtvXj2n2y47Ed7Of4VaMXzT0Tb939DUZtYQf419Nf0PnhUslOlq5wlGPi6Sstb9H9D3jVNpKrH7rTf5P6NnHyXm+SZn7XKViIiGbCUbp1payldq+y2S+RT+0vZyWLpTy272Em9fnpfa917Iu1KvHKtlZW9jzDQipSkn8RjHltS3aC0biYlVOzuI8NHEa5Z06dDEaXdGrRuk5R2Wsk+nhfK7Prtq4qEv4OUamIlpN0/HKMd14eUnd+3oQ+2nCatGbxmDqyoudlWUeT2UnHk+aWvr1KdxLjPE7NKvPReKMYwi2uqlGOb6nosF65aReHOvE0nrKFU7PVadqmKqU8HCz/wDZJOpJf00oNt/NpnVPss7SRf8A48q8nCy7p14qE6snvBbLR6PVt+rOO4fiuGWuJw051E0+9cnUk2vxKo+R0/glb+IoUp3dNVY56zslkjBWlFW+74ZfTqTS0diuenE+J4mcJKvGdSMtMlpyvCFvDF66yas236LyvH2dcYrV4TVWTnbVNtt/X5+yMVnfkn3pdAAbAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHzJ2VwMderlXnsaarLMpS3V7GfEVbv6fv2ImG+NxfJnF5fI+S/SPS5ix9Y28wK2ex84ynlmqi3SjL5Hs04SvsSE1JWKMREx1n2nmfO2N6owYqneEo9U19P+TMo2ViPVnqaTOmYhrOApLD0o81KnC6fXKs3yun8/Ulwi1elLxK3hvvHpfqv3uQcDLu6sqD0u5VaHnGTvUp+sZNu34ZLoza1IXWnrFi/if7sx6RsF4Y909ct8t+bitvVcn/AMnlTKpJrw35p6fv5H1X08TWn3vJre+zXXo/I+nP7stVs2tH5Pa5q2a3jlGnKlNVXaFrya2s001be6RS+E4+jiKsoU6VeDhe0qlJpSiud2tvWz9eRf61CC539Lu3sbPs9weN3XlDn8Cbb/y1+n/R0uBkvE9K/wDFfPWvXcqFxLsV30U/4KfeTvlekEtryle3nqrkji/CKmGo4TDSUIOp4Jqm245YvM1dpc9bnWbGm7RcD/iO6kmlKlLMr8mmrSi+mj5navuYnSjXxLk3aHvIYadWEM85WSWjScpKza6Ln/idI7CUk4zqKOVPJHluopv/AH8zQ4rh2IlN4WNGTldLM4/ykk9KjnytbXTUvvCcBGhSjSi75VrJ85SespP1dzMRERENITAAGwAAAAAAAAAAAAAEbHVLRfnoSTUcVq+NR2Sbf79iDk5OmOZj23x17W01/f6tmRLXMiLHc8o1rOx5rt+3Tmv6bWo1JX8tSHBW1XJn3F35MNLRLZWJb27eUdY14eSmQ6r1M9R6sgY2plV9tyC9vtNWEfiGHjUja7jJNShOL8UJLlKL/d02jPw7HS0p1klPaUfgn5r8L/pfyujWYWo6k7vknyJuJeVaaN8vJdSOubdfPptbHG2yrWfz2IykleEnyXhfWL2fW3L2I2E4kpK0tGvy2Z9YmtHwq+rlZW+v0JMc9taaTHX2ncIwLqzu3mpx5y/E/wAK/UtsYpaLQxYajGEVGKslyMx6bjceMNdfbmZck3nYACwjeWPQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPGV/GJ5qkn1yr0/dje1pWi30RXsU23JM5v5K0RSIWONG7Ikp2839DFRw0qtTu46ZtZv8Md36vkj3EVlCLlLkvrtYsHZ/DKNJT+9U8Un68l6JWKHA43y37W9Qs58nSuo9yr2Po1aGIUKKvTajmUpXa6vxPoTITytrp+7kzj2BvJVf8X+hBUm9Gnpaz/foa8zHNM1t/fmGcV4tSGPiGKUEpNNre2y6s1nEK6lB3a18K9XyXqScU0pZXJ+K6S0y7K2u5G4fwxTqwpudoXbjazknZ2Sv8ynWlst4pH2n3FK9pROFtwc3boeYivq92+r/RF3o9ncOucHP+6Tf0bM2N4XTlSnSjCKUlbRJHRj8NMU1N/8QrTzvPpQMPBa2a152Mfcyu300Tv8Oqdl1emvyRsVhpwTjK8srtflJeUuq8z4pUIud5aW0e/NrS/pd6btdDk48WskVnx5XbX/AKZmHQMG33cL88q/IzHzTtZW5bH0e0cIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQuJVGkktzRVZxXicrvp/s++2WIdNQkq9Oi3dXqRcov25PUoqx18RTjLG06uZpd1hqclm2vKcndLfSxzOVxcubJ41pZxZa0jyt9TgU8RS71u0nJOnHaMU9W/6mW3DU8sIx/CkvZDD0lGMYxVkkkl0Mpfx46441CC1ptPlE4lNKDvvoalySWbaxN7R0s1CSyqVnF2cnFaNc5R1SKvje+7vJGGV6XcZN7coucm/K79jmfktV1aZ/hZ40TM6RuJYyGsHaT36JvqWHstwSMEq7s5SWij8Mb87dWVNcMs1FrV2sszbbfXQ6LwvCd1SjTvfKtX57kH4nH2tbJaPXqUvMtqIrEpZ5I9Pma0Z3nPVOd3UnL8TbNPVrrvMsdWnyW36I22IoOV4ttJNqybXLq1qa+VKMPDFKK3SXP16nj8++87/bs49df4XPg9TNRg/K3toTSDwVfyKf8Aaicevr6hx59gAMsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAov2l8JxGJ7inQxMaHx3u5Jy5csur9Cr9guwOTGOpWqRc6LUllesr8pO+qV76MsH2pcLrTdHEUZTWRThJwck0pf2vfW5zjheDxffxeH72FSTXijmXzk9/mNMb8v0Qj0xYVSyRz/ABWWb13MoZYsTG8JLqn+RVakU9c0nz3a+RbpPS5yjilTCd5KTxOJwU5OUmnGWRttttWWqfqU+XxfniPOphLizfHPpuqUYxqwer8Sbu/NF9Rwh1ISxEI0MdVxdVu1OGWUYKS5OTfz9zs/AVX7mH8TbvN7fTXccLizx6TWZ35ZzZfknemxABcQqr2qx9PDNTqXUanJpN2ate/5/JlSr9q8JmSjJ1JSaUUoS1b5JaF87Wwq/wAPKpQSlUppyUHFSU1vGz3OVY+vxepT7zucLhKfNVJKFO+97uUmvZepSy/j8WS3adpq8m9I1DsnCVajT/tj+RMKt9ntPErCp4mvGvKTvFxtaKsvB4ehaS6hAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHjjc+IUYrVRS9EZAAAAGOvJKLbaikm23yS63OHYjglLxqlxunTlnm8rk/Ert20mk2780i8faxxJxoRw0ZSi6rvPLpeC+7fa7a9jiuNw8b+Fa+d2/djUT7YmXUfs17I11WliMXVc+6dqaU5Sjf8AFr1R1Y519idWbwU4yvaNR5W76ryvstUdFGohkAAHzPkfnjtPwatDFTjiJTeWTlFZpNPM27xbd0teR+iTX8U4LQxCSrU4ztyutfcEuLdkO01XC1Ywh8MnGLi1pJXty2Z3elK6T6q5osJ2OwVOanCjFSWq8jfhiAABkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABpe0fZyli0s94yj8MlzV9vNFZl9l9GUr1K05Loklfy0OgAGkThnD6dCnGlSioxjokiWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/2Q==


I'd love to see you get oscar and zara in one of those :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cooler today thank g*d, been to the shops, done a little gardening, now OH is putting the sun brollies up, so I'm going to sit out with my book for an hour then a salad for lunch so no cooking.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Cooler today thank g*d, been to the shops, done a little gardening, now OH is putting the sun brollies up, so I'm going to sit out with my book for an hour then a salad for lunch so no cooking.


Sounds like a nice morning 

What book are you reading?

Still hot here, but supposed to be cooler tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy's bubble machine arrived today  I forgot to buy both the batteries for it (6 AA!) and bubble mixture so I've been hunting around the house taking batteries out of things and found some baby bubble bath to use as bubble mixture and finally had a go! Izzy LOVES it, she's knackernoodled now and fast asleep :Hilarious








The videos of the snappy crocodile as promised


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's bubble machine arrived today  I forgot to buy both the batteries for it (6 AA!) and bubble mixture so I've been hunting around the house taking batteries out of things and found some baby bubble bath to use as bubble mixture and finally had a go! Izzy LOVES it, she's knackernoodled now and fast asleep :Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videos of the snappy crocodile as promised


Thank you!  Oh that's great!


----------



## westie~ma

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's bubble machine arrived today  I forgot to buy both the batteries for it (6 AA!) and bubble mixture so I've been hunting around the house taking batteries out of things and found some baby bubble bath to use as bubble mixture and finally had a go! Izzy LOVES it, she's knackernoodled now and fast asleep :Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videos of the snappy crocodile as promised




Loved that!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's bubble machine arrived today  I forgot to buy both the batteries for it (6 AA!) and bubble mixture so I've been hunting around the house taking batteries out of things and found some baby bubble bath to use as bubble mixture and finally had a go! Izzy LOVES it, she's knackernoodled now and fast asleep :Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The videos of the snappy crocodile as promised


That's amazing! She's loving it


----------



## Siskin

OH thought I was listening to a recording of a bat:Hilarious
I like the look of that bubble machine. Which one did you get and what bubble mix did you use?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Siskin said:


> OH thought I was listening to a recording of a bat:Hilarious
> I like the look of that bubble machine. Which one did you get and what bubble mix did you use?


I got this one from Argos http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6203241 and for the mixture I used 1 part Johnsons bubble bath and wash to 2 parts water (makes really nice smelling bubbles and no residue is left on their fur). We've just been having another play with it, even Jasper who normally can't be bothered chasing bubbles was enjoying getting them (it's quite a quiet machine so good for those sensitive to sound)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Animallover26 said:


> Sounds like a nice morning
> 
> *What book are you reading?*


Three Sisters Three Queen by Philippa Gregory..

We have been sitting out again this afternoon, now back in watching TV, Start Trek "The next Generation"


----------



## Lurcherlad

FeelTheBern said:


> Well done! Buy a Skoda.


Nah! Get an Audi


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have been working on my list of DIY jobs.

Today, I have been tiling


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Three Sisters Three Queen by Philippa Gregory..
> 
> We have been sitting out again this afternoon, now back in watching TV, Start Trek "The next Generation"


Just looked it up, I may have to give it a go one day.

A Star Trek fan eh? I love S.T. enjoy it.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Lurcherlad said:


> Nah! Get an Audi


We have both!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Lurcherlad said:


> Nah! Get an Audi


My mum wants me to get an Audi a1, must admit I do like them. It will come down to cost really, and insurance because of my age


----------



## FeelTheBern

Boxerluver30 said:


> My mum wants me to get an Audi a1, must admit I do like them. It will come down to cost really, and insurance because of my age


It might be a good idea to consider cars in a lower insurance group.


----------



## Boxerluver30

FeelTheBern said:


> It might be a good idea to consider cars in a lower insurance group.


Yeah that's what I thought. I don't want to pay a ridiculous price, and I can't afford to


----------



## westie~ma

We've been out for the evening, can you guess where?


----------



## westie~ma

Lurcherlad said:


> I have been working on my list of DIY jobs.
> 
> Today, I have been tiling
> 
> View attachment 352203


Oooooooh very good 
Out of interest what colour grout will you use?

The pedantic in me is screaming ... You do know that your plugs aren't in accordance don't you


----------



## FeelTheBern

Boxerluver30 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. I don't want to pay a ridiculous price, and I can't afford to


For a small car, the insurance group for the A1 is quite high-even if you go for the cheapest model. City cars are a better bet; they are normally in the lowest insurance groups and have low running costs. The Toyota Aygo fits the criteria, but it can get expensive if you choose lots of extras. Skoda's Citigo is also worth considering.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> We have been sitting out again this afternoon, now back in watching TV, Start Trek "The next Generation"


 Its good . i liked it better than the original one!


----------



## Bisbow

I am a star trek fan as well

The flipping wood pigeons have been eating the plum blossom as the buds burst, little pests

There won't be many plums this year


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> I am a star trek fan as well
> 
> The flipping *wood pigeons *have been eating the plum blossom as the buds burst, little pests
> 
> There won't be many plums this year


The bl**dy things they are driving me mad if they aren't on the roof cooing, they are eating all the bird seed and Dillon is try to caught them and is barking all the time.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws said:


> The bl**dy things they are driving me mad if they aren't on the roof cooing, they are eating all the bird seed and Dillon is try to caught them and is barking all the time.


Poor Dillon

Chilli does not bother with them any more, she used to but now ignores them
She has realised she can't fly I think


----------



## Lurcherlad

westie~ma said:


> Oooooooh very good
> Out of interest what colour grout will you use?
> 
> The pedantic in me is screaming ... You do know that your plugs aren't in accordance don't you


White grout.

The plugs are all being replaced with new ones - possibly satin steel to cordinate with appliances/hood


----------



## ForestWomble

My Summer gloves arrived this morning which I'm very happy about, can wash and put away my winter ones now, won't be so hot and feel like a twit wearing winter gloves in the heat now  (I need the gloves for the grip and to protect my hands when propelling the w'chair outside)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lovely weather here today! Sat outside, done a bit of weeding and realised some of the plants we thought were dead are still alive so our flowerbed won't be completely bare! 

Also given Teds a good brush so he doesn't look so scruffy!


----------



## Bisbow

I have been very lazy today and spent most of it sitting out

Was going to give the kitchen a spring clean but that can wait until it cools down

I was just making a mixed salad to go with dinner and I remember a friend shouting at me for using raw mushrooms in ir, she said mushrooms should not be eaten raw but I have been using them for years and I am still alive
Does anyone else use them and why should they not be eaten raw


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> I have been very lazy today and spent most of it sitting out
> 
> Was going to give the kitchen a spring clean but that can wait until it cools down
> 
> I was just making a mixed salad to go with dinner and I remember a friend shouting at me for using raw mushrooms in ir, she said mushrooms should not be eaten raw but I have been using them for years and I am still alive
> Does anyone else use them and why should they not be eaten raw


Just did a quick google and found this:
https://www.prevention.com/health/h...il-it-true-you-should-never-eat-mushrooms-raw


----------



## Happy Paws2

Went to the shops this morning, since then I have been resting as did to much in the garden yesterday and suffering for it now. I really must learn to know my limitations and not over do it. OH has just come back with Dillon and just missed getting a soaking it's really raining heavy at the moment.


----------



## Bisbow

Animallover26 said:


> Just did a quick google and found this:
> https://www.prevention.com/health/health-experts/ask-dr-weil-it-true-you-should-never-eat-mushrooms-raw


Thanks, never has any problems though and I think is a bit late to worry now


----------



## PawsOnMe

I got up early (early for me anyway :Shy) at 8 and took the dogs straight out to a nearby wood and then a stream for a paddle (had one of those successful walks of avoiding the annoying dog walkers and meeting only polite 'put their dogs on leads because mine are' owners which made it stress free). Went down the shops and had a good nosy in the charity shops and got a gorgeous little forget me not flowered trinket box for 99p  Just been sat out playing gin rummy and eating danish pastries rool but it's clouded over now, I'm wondering if it's going to thunder :Nailbiting I'm looking forward to BGT tonight and the Keith and Paddy picture show (it really tickles me although I don't normally like Keith too much), Anyone else been watching these?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> I have been very lazy today and spent most of it sitting out
> 
> Was going to give the kitchen a spring clean but that can wait until it cools down
> 
> I was just making a mixed salad to go with dinner and I remember a friend shouting at me for using raw mushrooms in ir, she said mushrooms should not be eaten raw but I have been using them for years and I am still alive
> Does anyone else use them and why should they not be eaten raw


I eat mushrooms raw - like them in a salad occasionally.

I'm still alive too 

Doesn't everything give us Cancer according to the Daily Mail?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I had good intentions but got a hay fever headache (I think) so ended up doing nowt all day really.

Couldn’t find my tile cutting hacksaw (buried in the shed somewhere and not in my tiling kit ) so couldn’t get on with the kitchen.

Could have done some planting in the garden but really too hot for that - for me and the plants 

Now I’m cross I wasted the day


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Went to the shops this morning, since then I have been resting as did to much in the garden yesterday and suffering for it now. I really must learn to know my limitations and not over do it. OH has just come back with Dillon and just missed getting a soaking it's really raining heavy at the moment.


Resting sounds good. 
You have rain? Lucky. Was supposed to be cooler here today, but I don't think it is.



PawsOnMe said:


> I got up early (early for me anyway :Shy) at 8 and took the dogs straight out to a nearby wood and then a stream for a paddle (had one of those successful walks of avoiding the annoying dog walkers and meeting only polite 'put their dogs on leads because mine are' owners which made it stress free). Went down the shops and had a good nosy in the charity shops and got a gorgeous little forget me not flowered trinket box for 99p  Just been sat out playing gin rummy and eating danish pastries rool but it's clouded over now, I'm wondering if it's going to thunder :Nailbiting I'm looking forward to BGT tonight and the Keith and Paddy picture show (it really tickles me although I don't normally like Keith too much), Anyone else been watching these?


Sounds like a nice day. 

Nope, not seen either of those shows.

I've had a relaxing afternoon doing some colouring.


----------



## Matrod

Sat with a cup listening to the distant rumbling of thunder  the wind has really got up so it’s letting a nice breeze in.


----------



## Matrod

Omg that was NOT distant :Nailbiting:Nailbiting huge clouds of birds just erupted from everywhere that was such an almighty bang!!


----------



## ForestWomble

Took Bungo out about an hour ago when suddenly we were caught in a downpour, got rather wet but it was good. Suddenly got a lot cooler which is lovely, think we might be in for a thunderstorm tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kimthecat

Fireworks going off here


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> Fireworks going off here


Fireworks going off here to (I am at home in London this week not Lancashire).


----------



## kimthecat

stockwellcat. said:


> Fireworks going off here to (I am at home in London this week not Lancashire).


 I wonder why that is ?


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> I wonder why that is ?


I don't know what they could be celebrating.


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> Took Bungo out about an hour ago when suddenly we were caught in a downpour, got rather wet but it was good. Suddenly got a lot cooler which is lovely, think we might be in for a thunderstorm tonight or tomorrow.


I wasn't expecting the rain here .I missed the weather forecast this morning . OH managed to get the lawn mowed before it rained.
It grown like Billyo and poor Libby being tiny has to squat in it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We were supposed to be having thunderstorms here tonight. Weather kept changing its mind tonwhen they were going to happen. Started off saying 7 then moved to 9 - still no sign of a storm or rain yet! 

We’ve had a bbq at my parents this eve as it was still so nice!


----------



## Sandysmum

Had my afternoon all planned out but got slightly sidetracked and ended up watching 'Spirited away' and 'my neighbour Totoro' instead.


----------



## ForestWomble

jetsmum said:


> Had my afternoon all planned out but got slightly sidetracked and ended up watching 'Spirited away' and 'my neighbour Totoro' instead.


I enjoy both those films, sounds a good way to get sidetracked.


----------



## Matrod

Teddy-dog said:


> We were supposed to be having thunderstorms here tonight. Weather kept changing its mind tonwhen they were going to happen. Started off saying 7 then moved to 9 - still no sign of a storm or rain yet!
> 
> We've had a bbq at my parents this eve as it was still so nice!


We weren't supposed to have any but the second storm of the day has just got going!


----------



## lymorelynn

Matrod said:


> We weren't supposed to have any but the second storm of the day has just got going!


Quite spectacular it is too :Jawdrop Cats are watching through the patio windows
You can track it on here http://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang=...;b=;n=0;y=49.7735;x=0.8429;z=7;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;


----------



## Teddy-dog

Matrod said:


> We weren't supposed to have any but the second storm of the day has just got going!


Wow we still haven't had any here! Must have just missed us as it was forecast


----------



## kimthecat

The storm has hit us in West London . Scary !


----------



## Matrod

3rd storm has just arrived :Yawn it's very active. Are you having lots of lightening @kimthecat?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Storm? What storm?

Nothing here in Essex, though I do sleep with ear plugs in! 

Woke really early at 5 and couldn’t get back to sleep, so got up for a coffee 

Stomach’s rumbling now but don’t want to eat anything and give my belly more bad habits!


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> The storm has hit us in West London . Scary !


We've had no storm here in South West London (I am more towards central London area).

Hope it didn't last long?


----------



## Magyarmum

A small black hairy creature woke me up at 5.30 this morning poncing around in the kitchen, woofing! 

It's going to be hot today - the forecast is for 25C and we're off to training this afternoon in the big city, which Miss Pei Face won't be too pleased about as she feels the heat and all she wants to do is to lie in a cool place out of the sun. I had hoped to go shopping afterwards, but won't be able to because it's much too hot to leave the dogs in the car. 

As my son and DIL arrive on Wednesday I'll have to drive back to the big city and do a big shop on Tuesday, but will leave the dogs at home even though they'll be disgusted with me! Ah well!


----------



## kimthecat

Matrod said:


> 3rd storm has just arrived :Yawn it's very active. Are you having lots of lightening @kimthecat?


Yes . Lots of lightning and rain. Eta That was in the night. Its stopped now and the sun is out.


----------



## kimthecat

The london marathon is on today.


----------



## stockwellcat.

kimthecat said:


> The london marathon is on today.


Yes and it's set to be quite warm.


----------



## Siskin

We were forecast a thunderstorm which was then downgraded to some light showers. In real life, nothing happened and this morning is dry, warm and clear blue skies


----------



## Bisbow

We had rain overnight but no storms, the sun is shining now and it is a lot cooler


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> The london marathon is on today.


Good Luck to them.


----------



## ForestWomble

We had heavy rain last night but I think the thunderstorm past us by, I did see the lightning in the distance, quite spectacular!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Watched Mo finish the race. Think he ran brilliantly! He looked exhausted at the end


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> The london marathon is on today.


My dear mother who is 88 and not in the best of health started practise for the marathon yesterday.

Glass of Sherry in one hand and a chair by the tele.

This morning she was all prepared, there at the start raring to go and when Queen pushed her big red button and everyone started running for their lives dear Mother started and by the 25 minute mark she was half way through the glass of sherry and by 42 minutes she had finished.
Not a record by any means but she enjoyed the whole experience and cannot wait for tomorrows excuse.


----------



## kimthecat

@Dave S :Hilarious Your mother has the right idea


----------



## Siskin

A friend popped round just now with a brand new iPad and asked my help in getting him started. He's never used a computer before, feeling no need, but has finally come round to appreciating it's more useful points. 
So got the iPad up and running and took him round the various apps on there to get him used to it and left him too it and to come back with any questions that may arise. 
He's now even talking about getting an iPhone, no stopping him now he's got the technology bug

My good deed for the day


----------



## FeelTheBern

kimthecat said:


> The london marathon is on today.


Good luck to the athletes. Rather them than me!


----------



## westie~ma

Lurcherlad said:


> White grout.
> 
> The plugs are all being replaced with new ones - possibly satin steel to cordinate with appliances/hood


When I did mine I had grey grout, tired of trying to keep white looking good. Mine was nearly 20 years old mind when I replaced 

Are you moving the plugs though? Cos they are too close to your hob.

Mine are brushed stainless steel and one set I had put in has usb points for charging stuff, very handy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

westie~ma said:


> When I did mine I had grey grout, tired of trying to keep white looking good. Mine was nearly 20 years old mind when I replaced
> 
> Are you moving the plugs though? Cos they are too close to your hob.
> 
> Mine are brushed stainless steel and one set I had put in has usb points for charging stuff, very handy.


I don't like coloured grout and find a bit of bleach works wonders on white 

The plugs have been there for 15+ years with no problems and were installed by an electrical engineer. Two electricians since have not raised the issue. Aesthetically, the two high ones could be positioned better but not moving them now.

I like the idea if a usb point though in the lounge would be better for us so I'll look out for them.


----------



## westie~ma

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't like coloured grout and find a bit of bleach works wonders on white
> 
> The plugs have been there for 15+ years with no problems and were installed by an electrical engineer. Two electricians since have not raised the issue. Aesthetically, the two high ones could be positioned better but not moving them now.
> 
> I like the idea if a usb point though in the lounge would be better for us so I'll look out for them.


Bleach eats away the grout here  couldn't put up with that again.

I'm surprised they didn't say anything tbh, yours are way too close (15 years ago fine but regs change) I'd have moved them along myself, not expensive to do either. When I re-did my kitchen last year (including moving electrics from one side of the kitchen to the other for my oven) my electrician told me my single point for where I wanted my kettle was too close and he shouldn't really but "it's your kitchen". So I got my kettle where I wanted it 

The usb points are very handy just make sure you keep plugs for chargers safe, I need mine in London and Tenby but not here, can I find my plug to go away? I hide it from the kids so they can't "borrow"


----------



## Siskin

When we had the new kitchen done we replaced all the plugs with brushed gold ones. Also got one with USB points, really useful things to have.


----------



## Jackie C

Totally off topic, but worked a long day (12hrs) yesterday and today. SO glad I am off tomorrow! 
I had a tattoo done on Friday, and I've had it covered in cling film whilst at work for the past two days. Been moisturising it in coconut oil, and it'll be nice to leave it to the open air tomorrow. This evening, it has started to itch!!!!! I know the itching is going to drive me MAD!


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> When we had the new kitchen done we replaced all the plugs with brushed gold ones. Also got one with USB points, really useful things to have.


USB points? That's a good idea!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jackie C said:


> Totally off topic, but worked a long day (12hrs) yesterday and today. SO glad I am off tomorrow!
> I had a tattoo done on Friday, and I've had it covered in cling film whilst at work for the past two days. Been moisturising it in coconut oil, and it'll be nice to leave it to the open air tomorrow. This evening, it has started to itch!!!!! I know the itching is going to drive me MAD!


Get some nappy rash cream! or just use normal moisturiser - though the cream does work. Don't put too much on - just a thin layer as the tattoo needs to breath still. But it helps with the itching, when the tattoo gets dry to put a thin layer of moisturiser/cream on it.


----------



## Bisbow

What a contrast
Cloudy, windy and not very warm
Shame, means I have no excuse not to do work indoors today


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cold and cloudy here as well, still I've change the bed and washed and got the sheets out on the line, had another go at brushing Dillon so his nice and smart for his yearly MOT at the vets tomorrow. That's me finished for the day apart from cooking lunch.


----------



## Jackie C

Teddy-dog said:


> Get some nappy rash cream! or just use normal moisturiser - though the cream does work. Don't put too much on - just a thin layer as the tattoo needs to breath still. But it helps with the itching, when the tattoo gets dry to put a thin layer of moisturiser/cream on it.


I'm using coconut oil (the stuff you cook with, not scented artificial stuff, it's pure organic extra virgin coconut oil), it's solid and melts to an oil and is a lovely oily moisturiser that the tattooist recommended. When I need it, I'm using haemorrhoid cream on to stop itching, and it works a treat!  Nappy rash cream is far too thick for a tattoo. 
It'll be nice to let it breath today, as I've been at work and had to protect it with cling film.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws said:


> Cold and cloudy here as well, still I've change the bed and washed and got the sheets out on the line, had another go at brushing Dillon so his nice and smart for his yearly MOT at the vets tomorrow. That's me finished for the day apart from cooking lunch.


Wow! I'm not even dressed yet!! (I am not a morning person).


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws said:


> Cold and cloudy here as well, still I've change the bed and washed and got the sheets out on the line, had another go at brushing Dillon so his nice and smart for his yearly MOT at the vets tomorrow. That's me finished for the day apart from cooking lunch.


Had a quick wiz round with the hoover, did a bit of cooking, not a lot, got a bit of ironing to do and that it for today apart from our meal later


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Wow! I'm not even dressed yet!! *(I am not a morning person*).


I sometimes wish I wasn't, if I wake up anytime after 6 I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> I sometimes wish I wasn't, if I wake up anytime after 6 I can't get back to sleep.


If that ever happens to me I refuse to get up before at least 7.30...no matter how bored I am or how desperate for a pee!LOL

I decided to be a complete couch potato today as me and the dogs have been walking our legs off recently. Made it til about 11.30 then thought 'why dont I tidy up the garden and dismantle that old plastic greenhouse?'. Total fail at doing nothing!


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> If that ever happens to me I refuse to get up before at least 7.30...no matter how bored I am or how desperate for a pee!LOL
> 
> I decided to be a complete couch potato today as me and the dogs have been walking our legs off recently. Made it til about 11.30 then thought 'why dont I tidy up the garden and dismantle that old plastic greenhouse?'. Total fail at doing nothing!


I'm also completely rubbish at doing nothing all day! If I sit infront of the TV too long I think I've wasted my day, don't mind for an hour or two but need to get up and do something any longer than that. The evening is OK as I feel I've earned my sit down time then 

I'm an early bird though and am normally in work by 7.30 or 8 (after walking the dog or seeing to the horse!). I'm normally awake at half 5!


----------



## Bisbow

Another dreary morning but at least there is some colour in the garden

No idea what this is, I have had it for years and it always looks lovely









Plenty of white bells but no blue ones yet

Also lots of c

















Lots of cherry blossom, hope to get the cherries before the birds do


----------



## Teddy-dog

Bisbow said:


> Another dreary morning but at least there is some colour in the garden
> 
> No idea what this is, I have had it for years and it always looks lovely
> View attachment 352576
> 
> 
> Plenty of white bells but no blue ones yet
> 
> Also lots of c
> View attachment 352577
> 
> 
> View attachment 352578
> 
> Lots of cherry blossom, hope to get the cherries before the birds do


oh lovely  We're getting blossoms on our tree at the bottom of the garden. Not much colour in our garden yet unfortunately


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just got back from an aborted trip to Tesco in the city. My son and DIL arrive tomorrow and I was hoping to a big shop before they arrived but fate decided otherwise! I got three quarters of the way there only to find the traffic was backed up a good two miles from the roundabout the leads into the city centre. After waiting for half an hour decided to turn round and call into Penny Market on the way back.

Ah well a trip out for us all on Friday but must remember not to let my son loose with the trolley or my credit card otherwise we'll come back with all sorts of goodies I never dream of buying!

This has just been posted by my local online newspaper. Just hope no one was seriously hurt. ..... and please excuse the funny translation Google doesn't speak very good English I'm afraid!

http://www.boon.hu/halalos-baleset-a-3-as-szamu-fouton/3839285


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> I've just got back from an aborted trip to Tesco in the city. My son and DIL arrive tomorrow and I was hoping to a big shop before they arrived but fate decided otherwise! I got three quarters of the way there only to find the traffic was backed up a good two miles from the roundabout the leads into the city centre. After waiting for half an hour decided to turn round and call into Penny Market on the way back.
> 
> Ah well a trip out for us all on Friday but must remember not to let my son loose with the trolley or my credit card otherwise we'll come back with all sorts of goodies I never dream of buying!
> 
> This has just been posted by my local online newspaper. Just hope no one was seriously hurt. ..... and please excuse the funny translation Google doesn't speak very good English I'm afraid!
> 
> http://www.boon.hu/halalos-baleset-a-3-as-szamu-fouton/3839285


Oh no that is awful!! The pictures are terrible.

Though... I feel guilty... the translate is so wrong it's funny in places.
"The police have begun the accident scene with a full stop."


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> Another dreary morning but at least there is some colour in the garden
> 
> No idea what this is, I have had it for years and it always looks lovely
> View attachment 352576
> 
> 
> Plenty of white bells but no blue ones yet
> 
> Also lots of c
> View attachment 352577
> 
> 
> View attachment 352578
> 
> Lots of cherry blossom, hope to get the cherries before the birds do


Beautiful plants.


----------



## Zaros

Of all the Sars to attend the exhibition over the weekend, guess who won second place in the character & temperament display on Saturday evening?


----------



## Magyarmum

Zaros said:


> Of all the Sars to attend the exhibition over the weekend, guess who won second place in the character & temperament display on Saturday evening?


You?


----------



## Zaros

Well bloody done that woman.:Happy

After a slight differing of opinions, illustrating the error of someone's careless tongue and the resulting parting of the ways...

The renown Serbian judge, who is also a professor in the field, turned to me and said;
_'Zaros, I watch you closely, you are like the Sharplaninatz. Unfortunately, it is not for me to award you this first place'_

I just assumed it was second, but never actually got to receive/accept any trophy/certificate/ribbon because I stormed off in a bit of a huff.


----------



## Magyarmum

Zaros said:


> Well bloody done that woman.:Happy
> 
> After a slight differing of opinions, illustrating the error of someone's careless tongue and the resulting parting of the ways...
> 
> The renown Serbian judge, who is also a professor in the field, turned to me and said;
> _'Zaros, I watch you closely, you are like the Sharplaninatz. Unfortunately, it is not for me to award you this first place'_
> 
> I just assumed it was second, but never actually got to receive/accept any trophy/certificate/ribbon because I stormed off in a bit of a huff.


Alas, poor Zaros! I knew him, PF members, a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy ...... but definitely not worthy of first place .... I'm sorry to say!. 

Only an


----------



## Zaros

Magyarmum said:


> Alas, poor Zaros! I knew him, PF members, a fellow of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy ...... but definitely not worthy of first place .... I'm sorry to say!.
> 
> Only an


Rosettes, trophies, ribbons, cups, plaques and them there other things with pins.....


----------



## SusieRainbow

Never mind, it's not the winning that's important , it's the taking part ......


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well it's been a miserable wet day, this morning wasn't to bad, we too Dillon to vets for his yearly jabs and MOT everything OK good teeth for his age everything working well. Got home just before the very heavy rain started. Cooked steak in mustard and cream sauce with rice for dinner and the three of us had a doze this afternoon.


----------



## Calvine

Zaros said:


> Of all the Sars to attend the exhibition over the weekend, guess who won second place in the character & temperament display on Saturday evening?


It could only be Uncle Bubba!! Well done!!


----------



## Siskin

Just started raining heavily here after a bit of light rain in the afternoon. That gave us the chance of going down to the beach and giving Isla a swim, downside is that she is still rather damp in places ( and whiffing of wet dog). 
I was just begin get to get a bit bothered by tree pollen so the rain will settle things down again


----------



## Teddy-dog

Been miserable here too! Missing the nice weather already. 

Also horse has been a complete tw*t today so he’s not in the good books! 

Just done a bit of training with Teds, haven’t had chance to do much as been so busy recently. He was a good boy which has cheered me up a bit


----------



## Zaros

Calvine said:


> It could only be Uncle Bubba!! Well done!!


Did you know, Bubba took great pride in telling me his name implied someone_ 'special' _

How I ever remained in full control of all my faculties and upright I shall never know.:Angelic


----------



## FeelTheBern

SusieRainbow said:


> Never mind, it's not the winning that's important , it's the taking part ......


That is utter bullsh cow poop!


----------



## SusieRainbow

FeelTheBern said:


> That is utter bullsh cow poop!


Yes, I always thought so too.


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, I always thought so too.


If it was true, everyone who didn't win would get the prize money and trophies!!

Every year at prize-giving, our batty High Master used to quote: 
_"For when the great scorer comes to write against your name,
He marks not that you won or lost but how you played the game."_
Without fail he would repeat the _''how you played the game'_' a couple of times as tho' maybe we were all too slow to grasp its meaning. He quoted all this _after_ having handed out prizes to all the winners which seemed a tad hypocritical.


----------



## kimthecat

Rain  

At the beginning of the year they talking of a drought in the South East. I guess its not a problem now!


----------



## Dave S

I don't mind the rain as it is doing my garden good. Also need it to fill my water butts. 
Spent loads of time over the last few weeks preparing the garden and only need to look at a short border of about 50 feet to smarten up.
Knew it was going to rain so watered the garden last night to loosen the soil so the rainwater can soak in rather than laying on top.
All the fruit and veg looking good and hoping for some bumper crops this year.

Whilst it rains I have plenty to do inside - cooking, cleaning, dogs, writing training programs, writing my Cosy Corner Kitchen blog etc so never have time to do nothing.


----------



## Bisbow

Dreary and miserable here as well, a lot of rain during the night

We are going away tomorrow for our first dog club meet up and fun show on Sunday
The forecast is not good, get out the thermals again
Oh well, just have to keep our fingers crossed it is not too bad


----------



## Siskin

Pouring down with rain and chilly here. No idea what we will do today, go back into hibernation sounds like a good idea


----------



## Siskin

Pouring down with rain and chilly here. No idea what we will do today, go back into hibernation sounds like a good idea


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Whilst it rains I have plenty to do inside - cooking, cleaning, dogs, writing training programs, writing my Cosy Corner Kitchen blog etc so never have time to do nothing.


That's the problem , when it rains I don't have any excuse not to do housework and stuff. I actually felt obliged to clean the bath today .  Where will it all end !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been sorting through all the living room drawers and baskets today, all the quick 'tidying' by shoving things in them had finally caught up with me when a drawer wedged today


----------



## Jackie C

Wet and cold. The heating is on.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Wet and cold. The heating is on.


Same here, I thought tomorrow was going to be dry and warmer but it's looks like they have change their mind.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm starting a couple of night shifts tonight, so I prefer the weather being a little miserable!


----------



## ForestWomble

Wet, cold and have had to turn the heating on again here too. 

Having a quiet day today after a busy day yesterday seeing Emba and my parents.


----------



## Sandysmum

That really hot sunny day last week is just a distant memory, sigh.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Summer?

What Summer?

:Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another wet and miserable day, still I did managed to get to the shops on my scooter and OH walk Dillon before the heavy rain started. 
My balance hasn't been good the last few days and my legs aren't working as well as they could and yesterday I nearly fell over, so for the rest of the day, I'm having a quiet day snuggled up with Dillon (_now his dried off _) watching the TV.


----------



## Siskin

Miserable and chilly here and certainly damp round the edges. Took Isla for a quick local walk and on the way back was transfixed when I heard a nightingale in full song. Just fabulous.


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's been miserable here too! Had a busy morning watching my OH take part in a Ninja Challenge - me and Teddy went and watched.

Really pleased tonight as these two are happily relaxing on the sofa together  normally they have one of us in between them but they're getting much more comfortable around each other


----------



## cheekyscrip

Not very hot, patchy clouds, spring showers but nice not to have the full on summer yet...


----------



## Happy Paws2

I thought they said it was going to be nice day, so why is it cold, miserable and drizzling this morning


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> I thought they said it was going to be nice day, so why is it cold, miserable and drizzling this morning


same here. Freezing!

Summer is officially dead.


----------



## Matrod

Cold & grey here too, tomorrow is supposed to really cold with heavy rain :Arghh but it looks like it’s warming up again the end of next week


----------



## Happy Paws2

I hope that's wrong as it's still only April, but it's not looking good so far, lets hope May starts warmer.


----------



## Maxine67

Morning I'm sooo excited! I've just booked a 4 night break in the Lake District for me and the kids (Well teenagers!) and of course, Nikkai! It's the first holiday we've had alone - we either had my ex husband or my mum with us in the past! It's a little cottage at the base of Helvellyn and the scenery looks stunning


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> It's been miserable here too! Had a busy morning watching my OH take part in a Ninja Challenge - me and Teddy went and watched.


 How did he do? I love watching Ninja Warrior on the telly on Saturday.


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> Hiya,
> Hoping some people are online and we can have a random chatty thread........


Im glad you started this thread. 
It's so nice to pass the time here and have a pleasant chat with other PFers .


----------



## PawsOnMe

We keep getting nice blue sky peaking through the grey clouds, fingers crossed it brightens up later on but at the moment it's looking like it might rain. 

My grandma is coming over today so I'm baking some profiteroles for her, I've never made them before so they may be a huge disaster.


----------



## sesmo

@PawsOnMe Mmm profiteroles. I'm on a low carb diet but I'd make an exception for profiteroles. How did they come out?

The sun has come out in Northumberland but the wind is blasting off the coast so ti's bloomin cold outside. Obie has had a bath and groom so isn't talking to me.  I'm sure he'll be fine when he's hungry.


----------



## PawsOnMe

sesmo said:


> @PawsOnMe Mmm profiteroles. I'm on a low carb diet but I'd make an exception for profiteroles. How did they come out?
> 
> The sun has come out in Northumberland but the wind is blasting off the coast so ti's bloomin cold outside. Obie has had a bath and groom so isn't talking to me.  I'm sure he'll be fine when he's hungry.


They're now dog treats!!! :Hilarious absolute disaster, followed the recipe to the letter but they came out really hard and not at all puffed up so something went wrong, had Eton mess for dessert instead


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sister sent me a picture from the beach in DomRep, complaining it’s too hot! 

Rub it in, why don’t you! :Shifty


----------



## Siskin

It is horrible here today, freezing cold, pouring with rain and blowing a gale. Thoroughly miserable


----------



## kimthecat

@Siskin Same here! Freezing . I'm glad that I don't have to go out and that I have central heating .
The dogs don't like this weather.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> @Siskin Same here! Freezing . I'm glad that I don't have to go out and that I have central heating .
> The dogs don't like this weather.


We're in the static and we do have central heating, but are not connected to the mains but have solar panels and batteries to supply power. Unfortunately we have had quite a few very cloudy days and the batteries are beginning to run down. So here we are huddled round the gas fire in the lounge wrapped up in throws discussing when to take the dog out. If it didn't take five hours to get there we would go home. Tomorrow staying at sister in laws in the land of mains electric and high speed internet so we can help her clear her mums house ready to put up for sale


----------



## Lurcherlad

After poking his nose out the back door this morning, Jack went back to bed for a while! 

We eventually ventured out, suitably attired, long enough for him to do “the necessary” and it was horrid

Cold, wet and windy


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy is sunbathing today! I've put her a blanket by the back door and she's sat sunning herself, I'm freezing though (sat in my dressing gown and thick socks). I'm looking forward to our proper spring weather, at the moment winter seems to still have a firm grip on the weather brrrr!


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Tomorrow staying at sister in laws in the land of mains electric and high speed internet so we can help her clear her mums house ready to put up for sale


 That sounds a job and a half. housing clearing can get very emotional  all the memories.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> That sounds a job and a half. housing clearing can get very emotional  all the memories.


Thankfully the majority of it has been done mainly visits to the top and wondering what to do with furniture that wasn't acceptable to a charity to come and get. One major thing is an electric bed which is very heavy, charity refused it because of the weight yet it's a really good bed for someone. Suggested to sil that she put it on gumtree for free but she doesn't really want the bother of it, just wants it gone. 
Most of the stuff that is left is going to the tip now, lots of pots in the garden that need to go somewhere. This will be the fourth house that we've cleared in the last nine years.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very cold again but at least it's dry, been to hospital this morning for a blood test it took three a attempts to get any blood so I'm a little bruised.


----------



## westie~ma

Had my new dining room furniture delivered 

Very happy with it. Now just gotta declutter my stuff so it fits in the new sideboard, its a smaller one than I had before. 

Last week was hectic, I painted the ceilings, walls, coving and paintwork ready for the new furniture.


----------



## westie~ma

Weatherwise we've had a glorious day, blue skies and sunny but a cold wind. 

I've dried three loads of washing.


----------



## Sandysmum

Went shopping this afternoon all bundled up in my winter coat, scarf and gloves. It really isn't spring like at all is it?


----------



## PawsOnMe

westie~ma said:


> Had my new dining room furniture delivered
> 
> Very happy with it. Now just gotta declutter my stuff so it fits in the new sideboard, its a smaller one than I had before.
> 
> Last week was hectic, I painted the ceilings, walls, coving and paintwork ready for the new furniture.


Which colour did you end up painting the room?


----------



## westie~ma

PawsOnMe said:


> Which colour did you end up painting the room?


Dulux Egyptian Cotton


----------



## Magyarmum

25C here and sunny. My house is an absolute tip 'cos my son is building me some additional kitchen cupboards so bits of wood, tools and sawdust all over the place. I don't mind though because it'll be wonderful to have the extra storage space. 

The dogs are keeping well out of the way. Georgina's not worried about all the noise but poor Gwylim isn't too sure about the power drill or the angle grinder! 

Tomorrow, my new smaller wood burning stove arrives and finally I can get rid of the old cumbersome one that I never use. Hooray!


----------



## kimthecat

Sunshine this morning , had a lovely walk but now its windy and showery .
Sorting out my summer clothes that were packed away at the Bottom of the wardrobe.
I'm not going to be able to fit into my pairs of summer trousers , not even the stretch ones


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny but still cold, we went into town today as we both needed some new shoes so we went to Hotter Shoes as they have a Mid Season Sale on, OH got some new shoes for dog walking and I've got new pair of causal shoes and slippers


----------



## cheekyscrip




----------



## kimthecat

The rain has stopped and the sun is out.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun is out.


Same here, lovely isn't it

And nearly finished clearing SIL's mums house, so all well with the world


----------



## Teddy-dog

It is lovely and sunny here too! Shame I'm stuck in the office. Looking forward to popping home a lunch and sitting in the sunshine with the dogs  

I keep thinking it's Friday too which is quite annoying as i still have one more day at work left :Hilarious Hope the sun continues for the long weekend - might take Teddy to somewhere nice if it does 

I am feeling a bit down though as my horse is still broken  So he's still in on rest and not enjoying the sun with his friends. I've not ridden for 3 weeks now - just as the weather is getting better - typical!


----------



## ebonycat

Well I was out walking Lady at 6am this morning with lovely blue sky. It’s now clouded over. Having a spring clear of cupboards.


----------



## JoanneF

We are travelling, currently just past Barcelona. It is lovely and warm, we are planning to spend about a week here. Timber says the dogs here talk funny.


----------



## Bisbow

When we had the hot spell (seems like forever ago) I went mad and ordered a rattan patio set,, I have wanted one for ages

It came as the weather changed and sat in boxes waiting to be assembled

We started this morning, part went together with no trouble then OH tried to put the sofa together upside down, twit
After some gentle nagging it was sorted out and looks good

Now waiting for more hot weather to try it out


----------



## lullabydream

Bisbow said:


> When we had the hot spell (seems like forever ago) I went mad and ordered a rattan patio set,, I have wanted one for ages
> 
> It came as the weather changed and sat in boxes waiting to be assembled
> 
> We started this morning, part went together with no trouble then OH tried to put the sofa together upside down, twit
> After some gentle nagging it was sorted out and looks good
> 
> Now waiting for more hot weather to try it out


Love it! First time my OH hung a door he was so happy with his efforts till I looked and said...you do realise the door is upside down. Suffice to say OH wasn't impressed after all his hard work!


----------



## kimthecat

Ive just had a lovely walk. The park was nice and quiet and it was warm . 
I planted a couple of cob nut trees a couple of years ago and they have survived though they haven't grown much .


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lovely and sunny but still a little cold, can't make my mind up where to plant my geraniums in the hanging baskets or leave a day or two. This afternoon I've got hospital appointment to see my Kidney Consultant for my 4 monthly check up, fingers crossed everything will be OK! OH is tidying up some of last years plant pots ready for some bedding plants later in the season.


----------



## Dave S

Just got back from shopping etc.
When we left the house there were 2 workmen digging a hole in the ground to put a water meter on our supply, that was at 09.20.
Got back and there are about 10 guys, all with high viz jackets, lots of pick ups and vans.
Said to the wife I hope we don't have to make tea for this lot. 
Anyway it seems that they are using a new product to back fill the hole and reinstate the footway they dug out and they are doing a training course with the manufacturers reps in attendance.
Ever so polite guys as well - one even carried the shopping bags to the house for my wife whilst I moved my car out of the way.


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Happy Paws hope all goes well at your check-up today x

I thought it was gonna be another cold day today that looked deceptively sunny:Shifty. Yesterday when I spotted the blue sky and the sun coming through my bedroom window- which felt lovely and warm- I quickly got my suncream and a dress on and fetched my hammock to sit out and read.. Was out about 2 minutes before I came in shivering with goosebumps :Shy

But it's beautifully sunny and warm today whoop whoop  I'm just making a cheesecake to pop in the fridge and then I might have a little sit out and read before I get cracking with the housework 

Little picture of Izzy-boo having a sunbathe


----------



## kimthecat

@Happy Paws Hope all goes well today at the hospital.


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> Love it! First time my OH hung a door he was so happy with his efforts till I looked and said...you do realise the door is upside down. Suffice to say OH wasn't impressed after all his hard work!


:Hilarious



Happy Paws said:


> Lovely and sunny but still a little cold, can't make my mind up where to plant my geraniums in the hanging baskets or leave a day or two. This afternoon I've got hospital appointment to see my Kidney Consultant for my 4 monthly check up, fingers crossed everything will be OK! OH is tidying up some of last years plant pots ready for some bedding plants later in the season.


Best of luck with your appointment.



PawsOnMe said:


> @Happy Paws hope all goes well at your check-up today x
> 
> I thought it was gonna be another cold day today that looked deceptively sunny:Shifty. Yesterday when I spotted the blue sky and the sun coming through my bedroom window- which felt lovely and warm- I quickly got my suncream and a dress on and fetched my hammock to sit out and read.. Was out about 2 minutes before I came in shivering with goosebumps :Shy
> 
> But it's beautifully sunny and warm today whoop whoop  I'm just making a cheesecake to pop in the fridge and then I might have a little sit out and read before I get cracking with the housework
> 
> Little picture of Izzy-boo having a sunbathe
> View attachment 353370


Lovely photo.

I love the Barn Owl in the background.


----------



## Siskin

Just got back to SIL's lodge after doing the final clear round of her mums house. Fairly certain we've done the final run to the tip apart from two mattresses which we've decided my daughter and her partner who are visiting this weekend can deal with those as they have a large old Volvo estate.
I've told SIL under no circumstances is she to do any cleaning of anything (she's done enough recently with house clearing and caring for her mum for the last few years) and have found a local company who will do everything including cooker cleaning and any painting that needs doing.
All we have to do tomorrow is load a whole load of large pots and planters into the trailer and take them back to our static site for the warden and assistant warden to have so they can grow some veg.

Phew and double phew.


----------



## Happy Paws2

PawsOnMe said:


> @Happy Paws hope all goes well at your check-up today x





kimthecat said:


> @Happy Paws Hope all goes well today at the hospital.





Animallover26 said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> Best of luck with your appointment.


Thanks.... the appointment went brilliant my blood test was fine so he he reduced my medication by half and don't have to see him again for 4 months. So to say I'm happy is a under statement.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws said:


> Thanks.... the appointment went brilliant my blood test was fine so he he reduced my medication by half and don't have to see him again for 4 months. So to say I'm happy is a under statement.


Forgot to say my kidneys are now working 45%


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Thanks.... the appointment went brilliant my blood test was fine so he he reduced my medication by half and don't have to see him again for 4 months. So to say I'm happy is a under statement.





Happy Paws said:


> Forgot to say my kidneys are now working 45%


Brilliant news 

I'm delighted for you.


----------



## kimthecat

I watched a new comedy on Channel 4 tonight, Lets get physical and I didnt realise the mom was played by Jane Seymour . 
I thought she was Edie Falco , the Sopranos Wife. 
It was funny and I'll watch it again.


----------



## ebonycat

Well it’s nearly 2am & I’m awake.
Lady has joined me on the bed for a cuddle, Alfie (cat) is having snuggles too. Ebony (cat) is fast asleep downstairs. The ratties I can just about hear are playing. 

For the last week or so I’ve been plagued with nightmares, sometimes having two or three a night.
Tonight is the first night I’ve not had a nightmare (don’t want to speak too soon, as there’s still half the night to go). But whoop whoop whoop


----------



## Happy Paws2

A bit grey at the moment. I've just up the washing machine on, so I hope the sun will be out by the time it's finished. Later on OH is going to cut the top of hedge at the bottom of the garden as the council missed it last year. (well that's what's his got planed )


----------



## Zaros

It's quite amazing how quickly the staff at IKEA want to pay you some attention the moment you take your trousers down and sit on one of their toilets.:Wacky


----------



## Bisbow

Lovely warm day, wall to wall blue sky

We have just sat on our new rattan patio sat drinking coffee and eating cream cakes

All is well in my world at the moment


----------



## kimthecat

ebonycat said:


> For the last week or so I've been plagued with nightmares, sometimes having two or three a night.
> Tonight is the first night I've not had a nightmare (don't want to speak too soon, as there's still half the night to go). But whoop whoop whoop


Fingers crossed that all will be well tonight.


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> Well it's nearly 2am & I'm awake.
> Lady has joined me on the bed for a cuddle, Alfie (cat) is having snuggles too. Ebony (cat) is fast asleep downstairs. The ratties I can just about hear are playing.
> 
> For the last week or so I've been plagued with nightmares, sometimes having two or three a night.
> Tonight is the first night I've not had a nightmare (don't want to speak too soon, as there's still half the night to go). But whoop whoop whoop


I hope you get a nightmare free night and a good sleep tonight and all nights there after.


----------



## ebonycat

kimthecat said:


> Fingers crossed that all will be well tonight.


Thank you x



Animallover26 said:


> I hope you get a nightmare free night and a good sleep tonight and all nights there after.


Thank you x


----------



## Bisbow

Sorry about your nightmares, hope they leave you so you can have a good nights sleep


----------



## Sandysmum

i'm having a totally lazy day after all the dramas of yesterday. A total of 5 hours on the bus, and 2 hours in the hospital getting scared out of my wits about everything that could go wrong with an op I'm having next week. I understand this policy of disclosure is there to stop people sueing if anything does wrong coz they were warned about possible complications before hand, but I was happier back in the old days when you got told almost nothing. I wasn't worried before, but now I can't help thinking about what they told me.


----------



## ebonycat

Bisbow said:


> Sorry about your nightmares, hope they leave you so you can have a good nights sleep


Thank you x


----------



## ForestWomble

jetsmum said:


> i'm having a totally lazy day after all the dramas of yesterday. A total of 5 hours on the bus, and 2 hours in the hospital getting scared out of my wits about everything that could go wrong with an op I'm having next week. I understand this policy of disclosure is there to stop people sueing if anything does wrong coz they were warned about possible complications before hand, but I was happier back in the old days when you got told almost nothing. I wasn't worried before, but now I can't help thinking about what they told me.


Good luck for next week, I'm sure it'll be fine, try to have a nice, relaxing bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hope everything goes well next week, I'm sure it will X


----------



## Sandysmum

Animallover26 said:


> Good luck for next week, I'm sure it'll be fine, try to have a nice, relaxing bank holiday weekend.


Thank you.


----------



## Sandysmum

Happy Paws said:


> Hope everything goes well next week, I'm sure it will X


Thank you.


----------



## Siskin

The Chinese spammers were out in strong this morning!


----------



## Matrod

Siskin said:


> The Chinese spammers were out in strong this morning!


Aren't they just! They should be all gone now.


----------



## Bisbow

I don't know what fun they get out of it..Seems stupid of them to me


----------



## Zaros

中国人不愚蠢..........Zhōngguó rén bù yúchǔn. :Rage

他们无法控制他们的机器人..........Tāmen wúfǎ kòngzhì tāmen de jīqìrén.:Sorry


----------



## Bisbow

Another glorious day, trouble is housework is being neglected

Chilli likes the new rattan furniture so that is OK then the most important family members approves


----------



## Teddy-dog

We are also neglecting the house work!!

Had a lovely walk this morning at the park. We went earlyish (10am) before it got too busy so Teds could have a play with his ball. We stopped at the cafe too to have a drink and slice of cake, and we need to practice settling out and about. Teddy was very well behaved, even when a dog came and sat at the table next to us  he's getting much better at ignoring them


----------



## Happy Paws2

Shopping then sat out in the sun for a little while but back in the house for now.


----------



## Siskin

Glorious day here, lovely and warm. Daughter and her fellah drove down from London and joined us for lunch, then we went for a stroll on the Heath. Meeting them tonight at the pub where they are staying. Tomorrow they are off to see our SIL and her daughter and husband. They now have a car and daughter was driving. She passed her test when she was in her 20's but sold her car when she moved to London years ago and has hardly driven since, so quite a novelty to see her behind the wheel again


----------



## Sandysmum

Lovely sunny day here, took Jet out for a nice long walk in the park and watched the squirrels playing, they're so cute always make me smile.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Going to take it easy today - glorious sunny, warm day ahead 

Crippled myself clearing out the shed yesterday  so a relaxing day, possibly a mooch round a garden centre and lunch somewhere with OH is in order


----------



## Bisbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Going to take it easy today - glorious sunny, warm day ahead
> 
> Crippled myself clearing out the shed yesterday  so a relaxing day, possibly a mooch round a garden centre and lunch somewhere with OH is in order


Sounds lovely, I think I will try to talk my oh into doing the same


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> Sounds lovely, I think I will try to talk my oh into doing the same


Slight deviation ... trip to the tip with a car load from yesterday 

Chose to get there just as they decided to stop enteries and crush the waste - sat in full sun for 10 minutes waiting in the car. Made a sun shade from a broken plastic plant tray! 

Now going to have a shower and have the day I planned


----------



## ForestWomble

Enjoy your trips to the garden centre.

I must say I love garden centres, I always go looking for the water features if they have any.


----------



## Tiggers

Garden centres are really good to visit . A couple near us have really nice cafes that serve nice lunches and coffees.


----------



## Bisbow

Didn't work out for me. OH was up to his neck in runner bean seeds and baby mange touts to plant so I had to cook dinner after all

But that is all I have done today been very lazy again, had to keep calling Chilli in from the hot sun, she would stay there all day if I let her


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> Enjoy your trips to the garden centre.
> 
> I must say I love garden centres, I always go looking for the water features if they have any.


Hmm - my plans were scuppered! 

Managed a quick lunch before having to go over and help clear up a flood in MIL's cloakroom, which soaked 3 rooms.

Took the opportunity to clear some of her hoarded tut though and managed acar load of her stuff for the tip!

Plus quite a few useful items for either charity shop or Freecycle 

Only the rest of the house to declutter now! Might have to cause another flood!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not having a good day the heat kept me wake last night and got up feeling sick this morning. Sat in the garden for a while this morning until it got to hot and been asleep in the living most of the afternoon feeling a little better now so I'm thinking of sitting out again with my book.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Hmm - my plans were scuppered!
> 
> Managed a quick lunch before having to go over and help clear up a flood in MIL's cloakroom, which soaked 3 rooms.
> 
> Took the opportunity to clear some of her hoarded tut though and managed acar load of her stuff for the tip!
> 
> Plus quite a few useful items for either charity shop or Freecycle
> 
> Only the rest of the house to declutter now! Might have to cause another flood!


Sorry your plans were scuppered, but sounds like a productive day was had.



Happy Paws said:


> Not having a good day the heat kept me wake last night and got up feeling sick this morning. Sat in the garden for a while this morning until it got to hot and been asleep in the living most of the afternoon feeling a little better now so I'm thinking of sitting out again with my book.


Sorry to hear. Glad you feel a little better.


----------



## kimthecat

Enjoying the weather but over did it saturday and slept most of sunday ,
I am hoping to go to wilko /Wilkingsons later , my favourite store. I have a load of stuff to get including a new bird table .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just dropped DS at station for work and the roads and High Street were lovely and quiet and deserted 

Normally it’s manic this time of the morning


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had a busy busy day yesterday! Was very hot 25 degrees. In the morning took Teds a walk with my mum and her loan pony round the farm fields. 

In the afternoon went to my friends house as they were having a little gardeny party thing for tour de Yorkshire, so we sat out int he sun, had some pizza and watched the race! 

In the evening me and mum went to a charity ball for our riding schools RDA - was so much fun and raised lots of money! 

Phew, don’t remember the last time I did so much socialising. Today the plan is to just relax!!! I should do some housework or gardening though...


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy Paws said:


> Not having a good day the heat kept me wake last night and got up feeling sick this morning. Sat in the garden for a while this morning until it got to hot and been asleep in the living most of the afternoon feeling a little better now so I'm thinking of sitting out again with my book.


Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. It has been very warm!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Feeling better today, we went shopping this morning, OH done a BBQ for lunch, but it's a bit to hot to sit out at the moment.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Glad you're feeling better today Happy Paws.

I've been having a massive sort out of our back yard, selling bits of tools and junk on local pages (made £100 :Cigar that we'll probably spend on bits to do the yard up nicer :Happy) and I've just now got back from a picnic at our local reservoir. My eyes are already burning so I'll definitely sleep tonight! (If I can keep cool in the loft!)

Picture from our picnic (spot the water dog and the dog after food! )


----------



## Siskin

Had a meal at a pub today, really tasty. They have their own smokehouse so anything that stays still long enough gets smoked. I had what was actually a starter and with a side order of chips and it was just scrumptious. - a smoked haddock scotch egg (love smoked haddock, but even more so served this way)


----------



## PawsOnMe

Siskin said:


> Had a meal at a pub today, really tasty. They have their own smokehouse so anything that stays still long enough gets smoked. I had what was actually a starter and with a side order of chips and it was just scrumptious. - a smoked haddock scotch egg (love smoked haddock, but even more so served this way)


That sounds interesting, I've never heard of a haddock scotch egg but it sounds yummy. I'm not normally a big fish person but last night we had peppered mackerel on the BBQ and oh my word it was delicious and since then I've been proper craving fish :Hungry


----------



## ForestWomble

Sounds like you've all had a good day today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH and I went out for a mooch and to have lunch but it didn't work out so we went home and had a sandwich.

So we've turned into the old couple who go out for a nice drive! 

Still, worked out well cos we had dinner out instead with DS! 

Mine, mixed fish skewer with rice and salad









OH and DS had mixed meat skewers with rice and salad


----------



## Siskin

I like the look of your fish dish @Lurcherlad looks delicious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I like the look of your fish dish @Lurcherlad looks delicious


It was!

Monkfish, salmon and giant prawns.

(And all zero points on Weight Watchers! )


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another lovely morning, might wonder down the shops later, then another hospital appointment at 12.30, this time for a ultra scan on my liver just hoping it will be OK.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Well bit of a weird morning as found out my dad blocked me on all social media and so I can't contact him anymore, dunno what I did to deserve that  

Bit of a cooler day today so off down the shops for a nosy and then over to my grandma's house for the day


----------



## catz4m8z

Itsw actually hotter here today so Im hiding in the house after walking the dogs this morning.
Was annoyed this morning to find out my neighbours had put their rubbish out early and cats got into it...there are now sh**ty nappies and assorted rubbish 2ft from my front door.


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Well bit of a weird morning as found out my dad blocked me on all social media and so I can't contact him anymore, dunno what I did to deserve that
> 
> Bit of a cooler day today so off down the shops for a nosy and then over to my grandma's house for the day


That is odd! It's a bit cooler here too but still veru sunny.



catz4m8z said:


> Itsw actually hotter here today so Im hiding in the house after walking the dogs this morning.
> Was annoyed this morning to find out my neighbours had put their rubbish out early and cats got into it...there are now sh**ty nappies and assorted rubbish 2ft from my front door.


Urgh, sounds gross! Can't be pleasant in the heat either!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Don't want to be all gloomy but not feeling the best this morning! 

Back to work after a nice weekend off, I don't particularly like work so every day going back in makes me feel a bit stressed. Rung the vet to get my horse booked in for a scan of his leg and it's just not getting better. They can't fit us in until next Monday so that's another week of not knowing what's going on and him stuck in a stable and me mucking out two times a day. Also feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all as I have no idea how to claim through my horse insurance, think I'm going to have to ring the vets again to ask but I always feel like I'm wasting their time when I'm not just making an appointment and don't know if they can just chat about insurance. Obviously worried about the prognosis as he's my first horse and so lovely and I would hate for it to be anything unfixable  

Teddy has also got his boosters later and I'm worried about how he'll react. He's been to the vets for a check up and visit and he was fine then, but this obviously involves and injection and he's can be a sensitive boy, so don't want him to be upset.


Anyway, the sun is shining, it's nearly lunchtime so I can go sit in the garden with the pooches and have my sandwiches outside


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why not give your insurers a ring? They will be able to help you and happy to do so, I’m sure. It’s their job 

Hope Teddy has an uneventful visit to the vet. Jack isn’t keen on the vets, but is usually blissfully unaware he’s even had a needle!


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Another lovely morning, might wonder down the shops later, then another hospital appointment at 12.30, this time for a ultra scan on my liver just hoping it will be OK.


Good luck. Hope your visit goes well.



PawsOnMe said:


> Well bit of a weird morning as found out my dad blocked me on all social media and so I can't contact him anymore, dunno what I did to deserve that
> 
> Bit of a cooler day today so off down the shops for a nosy and then over to my grandma's house for the day


Is it possible he blocked you by accident? Whatever the reason I hope it can be sorted.



catz4m8z said:


> Itsw actually hotter here today so Im hiding in the house after walking the dogs this morning.
> Was annoyed this morning to find out my neighbours had put their rubbish out early and cats got into it...there are now sh**ty nappies and assorted rubbish 2ft from my front door.


Ewww gross.



Teddy-dog said:


> Don't want to be all gloomy but not feeling the best this morning!
> 
> Back to work after a nice weekend off, I don't particularly like work so every day going back in makes me feel a bit stressed. Rung the vet to get my horse booked in for a scan of his leg and it's just not getting better. They can't fit us in until next Monday so that's another week of not knowing what's going on and him stuck in a stable and me mucking out two times a day. Also feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all as I have no idea how to claim through my horse insurance, think I'm going to have to ring the vets again to ask but I always feel like I'm wasting their time when I'm not just making an appointment and don't know if they can just chat about insurance. Obviously worried about the prognosis as he's my first horse and so lovely and I would hate for it to be anything unfixable
> 
> Teddy has also got his boosters later and I'm worried about how he'll react. He's been to the vets for a check up and visit and he was fine then, but this obviously involves and injection and he's can be a sensitive boy, so don't want him to be upset.
> 
> Anyway, the sun is shining, it's nearly lunchtime so I can go sit in the garden with the pooches and have my sandwiches outside


I hope everything is OK with your horse.

Good luck this afternoon with Teddy, take a nice treat with you to keep him occupied and hopefully he won't notice.


----------



## Siskin

Warmer here today too, but tempered by a slightly stronger breeze coming off the sea, just right really. OH has spent the morning puttin a new kind of aerial up to try and improve the awful mobile broadband connection we have here which has got worse since last year. It does seemed to have improved the signal strength to a four/five bar 3G which is good enough for what we want.
It's also my birthday today:Smuggrin


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Warmer here today too, but tempered by a slightly stronger breeze coming off the sea, just right really. OH has spent the morning puttin a new kind of aerial up to try and improve the awful mobile broadband connection we have here which has got worse since last year. It does seemed to have improved the signal strength to a four/five bar 3G which is good enough for what we want.
> It's also my birthday today:Smuggrin


----------



## lullabydream

@Siskin Happy Birthday, hope you have a lovely day!

@PawsOnMe sorry to hear about Dad. I really don't get it. As a parent I would do anything to keep in touch with my children.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Why not give your insurers a ring? They will be able to help you and happy to do so, I'm sure. It's their job
> 
> Hope Teddy has an uneventful visit to the vet. Jack isn't keen on the vets, but is usually blissfully unaware he's even had a needle!


Thank you  Yes I was thinking of giving them a ring. I've never claimed before so I don't know what the first steps would be! I've got the invoice for the first visit but that didn't come to enough to claim but, now I've booked him in for a scan, that will amount up and I want to claim for it all but don't know if I need to pay my vets first.... I know I just need to ring them  I'm rubbish with phone calls.

I'm hoping Teddy just won't notice. He can be a bit oblivious sometimes!



Animallover26 said:


> I hope everything is OK with your horse.
> 
> Good luck this afternoon with Teddy, take a nice treat with you to keep him occupied and hopefully he won't notice.


Thank you  Yes I'm thinking of taking him something yummy, he is very food orientated so hopefully that will help!


----------



## Matrod

Siskin said:


> Warmer here today too, but tempered by a slightly stronger breeze coming off the sea, just right really. OH has spent the morning puttin a new kind of aerial up to try and improve the awful mobile broadband connection we have here which has got worse since last year. It does seemed to have improved the signal strength to a four/five bar 3G which is good enough for what we want.
> It's also my birthday today:Smuggrin


Happy Birthday @Siskin!


----------



## Matrod

Teddy-dog said:


> Don't want to be all gloomy but not feeling the best this morning!
> 
> Back to work after a nice weekend off, I don't particularly like work so every day going back in makes me feel a bit stressed. Rung the vet to get my horse booked in for a scan of his leg and it's just not getting better. They can't fit us in until next Monday so that's another week of not knowing what's going on and him stuck in a stable and me mucking out two times a day. Also feeling a bit overwhelmed with it all as I have no idea how to claim through my horse insurance, think I'm going to have to ring the vets again to ask but I always feel like I'm wasting their time when I'm not just making an appointment and don't know if they can just chat about insurance. Obviously worried about the prognosis as he's my first horse and so lovely and I would hate for it to be anything unfixable
> 
> Teddy has also got his boosters later and I'm worried about how he'll react. He's been to the vets for a check up and visit and he was fine then, but this obviously involves and injection and he's can be a sensitive boy, so don't want him to be upset.
> 
> Anyway, the sun is shining, it's nearly lunchtime so I can go sit in the garden with the pooches and have my sandwiches outside


Hope everything goes smoothly with Teddy & he doesn't notice he's being jabbed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Birthday Siskin!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Animallover26 said:


> Good luck. Hope your visit goes well
> .
> *Thank You.. she's had a look at the scan and says to same same as last time, so it's not getting any worse, so nothing to worry about at the moment, and I'll see my consultant in 5 months. *





Siskin said:


> It's also my birthday today:Smuggrin


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy birthday @Siskin !!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Just got back from the vets with Teds. 
I think at first he thought we were off to school because when we opened the door he went in all guns blasting (meaning he barked!). Once we sat down he shut up and just whined a bit, he could hear other dogs in the rooms I think and wanted to know what was going on (he’s a nosey thing). I chucked treats on the floor every now and then and that occupied him and kept him a bit calmer. 

He wasn’t bothered by having his heart checked or teeth checked (he just wanted to go back to sniffing). When she gave him his jab I had a chewy chicken strip in my hand and he didn’t even notice the jab as he was too busy chewing! Phew


----------



## Teddy-dog

He’s also put on 2 and a half kg which is good as he was a bit too skinny when we got him!


----------



## Bisbow

Off out soon with my friend to roam around the garden centre to see if they are giving anything away and then lunch at our favourite watering hole
Not so hot today so should be nice


----------



## Magyarmum

Just got back from a trip to all parts foreign - actually only 35 kms up the road to Slovakia to take my son and DIL to Kosice Barca airport Lovely having them and they did so many little jobs round the house that I couldn't do myself for which I'm very grateful.. 

The weather was perfect around 25C most of the time except for Tuesday evening when we had the most terrific thunderstorm.

The dogs and I will miss them but at least one of my grandsons will be over for three or four weeks in August so something else to look forward to!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunny and cold so far day, hoping it will warm up later.


----------



## catz4m8z

RIP my favourite jumper. It has worn through at the elbows and has a massive hole in the side where (for some reason) I always get caught on door handles whilst wearing it....but Ive had it since college and I loves it.
Sadly it must go to that big clothing bin in the sky.:Spitoutdummy

yes, I am that person who wears their clothes until they literally fall off!:Shy


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> RIP my favourite jumper. It has worn through at the elbows and has a massive hole in the side where (for some reason) I always get caught on door handles whilst wearing it....but Ive had it since college and I loves it.
> Sadly it must go to that big clothing bin in the sky.:Spitoutdummy
> 
> yes, I am that person who wears their clothes until they literally fall off!:Shy


Oh me too... I have so many clothes with holes in that need replacing. But I never go shopping anymore so they never get replaced and my clothes are slowly dwindling!


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> RIP my favourite jumper. It has worn through at the elbows and has a massive hole in the side where (for some reason) I always get caught on door handles whilst wearing it....but Ive had it since college and I loves it.
> Sadly it must go to that big clothing bin in the sky.:Spitoutdummy
> 
> yes, I am that person who wears their clothes until they literally fall off!:Shy





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh me too... I have so many clothes with holes in that need replacing. But I never go shopping anymore so they never get replaced and my clothes are slowly dwindling!


Me three. I'm currently wearing a rather hole ridden pair of trousers that I think the only reason they stay up is because I'm sitting down.


----------



## Jackie C

Teddy-dog said:


> Just got back from the vets with Teds.
> I think at first he thought we were off to school because when we opened the door he went in all guns blasting (meaning he barked!). Once we sat down he shut up and just whined a bit, he could hear other dogs in the rooms I think and wanted to know what was going on (he's a nosey thing). I chucked treats on the floor every now and then and that occupied him and kept him a bit calmer.
> 
> He wasn't bothered by having his heart checked or teeth checked (he just wanted to go back to sniffing). When she gave him his jab I had a chewy chicken strip in my hand and he didn't even notice the jab as he was too busy chewing! Phew


Hope he's okay. x


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> Me three. I'm currently wearing a rather hole ridden pair of trousers that I think the only reason they stay up is because I'm sitting down.


:Hilarious:Hilarious That's funny! I have one pair of jeans that I consider 'nice', meaning they don't have holes or frays in or the seams aren't coming apart!

I wore a pair of leggings the other day that have holes in the knees from when I fell over once... they're so comfy I don't want to throw them away so just wear them for scruffy jobs like dog walking or doing the horse.
Anyway someone commented on the fact that I could have made the holes myself instead of buying them like that   I told them I did!!! At least I can get away with them being 'in fashion'.



Jackie C said:


> Hope he's okay. x


He's fine thank you   He just went for his jabs but he'd never been before so I was a bit nervous!


----------



## Jackie C

Uuurgghhh. 
On split days off this week. I feel cheated as on my day off, I am full of cold. It started yesterday. My DAY OFF is wasted. Back tomorrow and Saturday for 12hr shifts. I'd be okay if I was just sat in an office for 8 hours on a computer, but I'm not. I'm a nurse on my feet for the entire 12 hrs. (I'm not saying people in offices don't have their own stresses and don't get tired, just saying).

I personally don't think nurses should go into work with snotty colds, I don't think it's right to be all dribbly over patients, especially as I work in intensive care. Plus, I KNOW I got it from someone else at work, and I don't think it's fair to spread it to colleagues, as well as patients. It also doesn't look good to patient relatives, "I'm Jackie and I'm X's nurse, *snork*, I know they're critically ill, but *snork*, it should be okay." 
Lots of my colleagues "struggle on through" when they have a cold, but they end up spreading the bloody thing! Technically, with good hand hygiene, it shouldn't happen (hand to hand is the way colds and other bugs are spread). But still....

Not only that, it's 7.30am to 8pm, 12.5hrs tomorrow, and then again the next day! I seriously don't feel like it. 

Sorry, I felt like whine.

There. Done. *snork*


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> RIP my favourite jumper. It has worn through at the elbows and has a massive hole in the side where (for some reason) I always get caught on door handles whilst wearing it....but Ive had it since college and I loves it.
> Sadly it must go to that big clothing bin in the sky.:Spitoutdummy
> 
> yes, I am that person who wears their clothes until they literally fall off!:Shy


Just like my DIL whom I love to bits. She's 52 years old and still wears a chunky cardigan that was given to her second hand when she was 17 years old which means she's had it for the past 35 years!. It's an orange colour and the holes in the elbows have been darned with a navy blue wool.

To look at her and hear her talk you'd think she was as poor as the proverbial church mouse which she isn't. She's a wealthy woman in her own right and both her mum and dad are millionaires - it's just that she has no interested in clothes and so long as they're clean and comfortable sees no point in spending money on new ones when she can find all she needs in a charity shop. Bless her!


----------



## catz4m8z

@Jackie C, hope you feel better soon. Sucks to be doing long shifts when you feel rough (and you just know that somebody will make you short staffed and call in sick coz their version of a common cold is a 'chest infection' or 'flu'!LOL).
Currently mid nightshifts with no sleep and praying that somebody else turns up tonight to do the shift with me! Nursing is super rewarding and sucks arse in equal measure!:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sorry to hear you're not well @Jackie C Hope the cold clears up quickly and you don't feel too run down for your shifts!!


----------



## Jackie C

Thanks, everyone. 

Lazy day of not getting dressed and watching cat videos.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lovely evening tonight. Mowed the lawn (it was getting out of control), dog enjoyed his tea in his snake and now spending time with the horse


----------



## Siskin

Went to the little cinema in Leiston and watched The Guernsey Literery and potato peel pie society. Really good film, thoroughly enjoyed it. Had fish and chips from the local chippy afterwards


----------



## Sandysmum

Curry and telly night with daughter tonight. Poor Jet tried every trick in the book to get some, but of course he couldn't have any so I had to placate him with salmon mousse when we got back home. Honestly if there was an Olympic medal for sulking, Jet would be odds on fave every time, that dog has got it down to a fine art!


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> RIP my favourite jumper. It has worn through at the elbows and has a massive hole in the side where (for some reason) I always get caught on door handles whilst wearing it....but Ive had it since college and I loves it.
> Sadly it must go to that big clothing bin in the sky.:Spitoutdummy
> 
> yes, I am that person who wears their clothes until they literally fall off!:Shy


I have a gilet like that! 

Must have had it 20+ years. Got it for wearing at the stables and now use it for gardening. The pockets are ripped, it has splodges of fence paint on and has faded in the sun. Could do with a wash, but it would probably disintegrate!

I bought an almost identical style replacement - but rarely use it as it just doesn't feel "right"


----------



## Bisbow

Just got back from my weekly shopping

All went well until some idiot cut in front of me at a side road and I had to brake hard

\The shopping bags fell over and I now have a bag full of broken eggs to clean up

Thanks mate, hope you were late for work and got a rocket up your nether regions


----------



## kimthecat

Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


Fingers crossed for Pip that it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Bisbow

kimthecat said:


> Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


Hope it is nothing too bad and he is home soon


----------



## Dave S

OK I am worried now.

Just received a letter from the company who I have a funeral plan with, The first two line state;

"Thank you for taking out a Golden Charter Funeral Plan with XXXXX XXXXXX Funeral Directors.
*Your plan offers you the* *best of both worlds*....................." :Jawdrop​
I am impressed with this company but I was hoping that if there was life after death I would be able to have a good long lie-in for at least a couple of thousand years and have a good rest due to being up early most mornings whilst alive and working.


----------



## PawsOnMe

kimthecat said:


> Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


Hope its nothing to worry about and he's soon back home with you x


----------



## Matrod

kimthecat said:


> Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


Hope everything goes well with Pip & it's nothing too major x


----------



## kimthecat

Thanks . I expect its to do with his teeth though he had them cleaned a couple of months ago.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hope Pip is ok @kimthecat


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> Uuurgghhh.
> On split days off this week. I feel cheated as on my day off, I am full of cold. It started yesterday. My DAY OFF is wasted. Back tomorrow and Saturday for 12hr shifts. I'd be okay if I was just sat in an office for 8 hours on a computer, but I'm not. I'm a nurse on my feet for the entire 12 hrs. (I'm not saying people in offices don't have their own stresses and don't get tired, just saying).
> 
> I personally don't think nurses should go into work with snotty colds, I don't think it's right to be all dribbly over patients, especially as I work in intensive care. Plus, I KNOW I got it from someone else at work, and I don't think it's fair to spread it to colleagues, as well as patients. It also doesn't look good to patient relatives, "I'm Jackie and I'm X's nurse, *snork*, I know they're critically ill, but *snork*, it should be okay."
> Lots of my colleagues "struggle on through" when they have a cold, but they end up spreading the bloody thing! Technically, with good hand hygiene, it shouldn't happen (hand to hand is the way colds and other bugs are spread). But still....
> 
> Not only that, it's 7.30am to 8pm, 12.5hrs tomorrow, and then again the next day! I seriously don't feel like it.
> 
> Sorry, I felt like whine.
> 
> There. Done. *snork*


Hope you are feeling better.



Siskin said:


> Went to the little cinema in Leiston and watched The Guernsey Literery and potato peel pie society. Really good film, thoroughly enjoyed it. Had fish and chips from the local chippy afterwards


I've seen adverts for that film and would like to see it.



Bisbow said:


> Just got back from my weekly shopping
> 
> All went well until some idiot cut in front of me at a side road and I had to brake hard
> 
> \The shopping bags fell over and I now have a bag full of broken eggs to clean up
> 
> Thanks mate, hope you were late for work and got a rocket up your nether regions


Oh no!



kimthecat said:


> Had to leave Pip JRT at the vets to be sedated. problems with his mouth but he really wont let anyone look at it .


Hope all OK with Pip.


----------



## kimthecat

vet just phoned. Its an abscess under his big tooth and they are going to take it out now. Glad they found out what was wrong .
poor boy !


----------



## Matrod

kimthecat said:


> vet just phoned. Its an abscess under his big tooth and they are going to take it out now. Glad they found out what was wrong .
> poor boy !


Ouch! He'll feel much better once that's out.


----------



## Matrod

I’m on urine watch waiting for old man Rodney to pee, he looked at the litter trays earlier but changed his mind. He’s got blood in his widdle again  I want to get it cultured at the vets in case of infection.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> vet just phoned. Its an abscess under his big tooth and they are going to take it out now. Glad they found out what was wrong .
> poor boy !


Glad they found what's wrong. Give him a hug for me when he gets home. Bless him.



Matrod said:


> I'm on urine watch waiting for old man Rodney to pee, he looked at the litter trays earlier but changed his mind. He's got blood in his widdle again  I want to get it cultured at the vets in case of infection.


Sorry to hear  Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> vet just phoned. Its an abscess under his big tooth and they are going to take it out now. Glad they found out what was wrong .
> poor boy !


Ooh that much have been sore poor boy!



Matrod said:


> I'm on urine watch waiting for old man Rodney to pee, he looked at the litter trays earlier but changed his mind. He's got blood in his widdle again  I want to get it cultured at the vets in case of infection.


Oh no  Hope he's ok


----------



## Bisbow

Poor boy but he will feel better after it has gone


----------



## kimthecat

Pips home and eaten a small dinner with no probs. i hope I will be able to make a claim on his insurance.,


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Pips home and eaten a small dinner with no probs. i hope I will be able to make a claim on his insurance.,


Pleased to hear


----------



## Sandysmum

Should be spending the day recoving from an op which should have happened yesterday. Well it should have but didn't, it's been postponed for 2 weeks, didn't find out till the afternoon before. But I understand that more urgent cases take priority, which is how it should be. so I'm not complaining. I'm just grateful that we have our NHS to take care of us when we need it .


----------



## Happy Paws2

jetsmum said:


> Should be spending the day recoving from an op which should have happened yesterday. Well it should have but didn't, it's been postponed for 2 weeks, didn't find out till the afternoon before. But I understand that more urgent cases take priority, which is how it should be. so I'm not complaining. I'm just grateful that we have our NHS to take care of us when we need it .


Sorry you have had your Op delayed, must be very disheartening for you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nice and sunny but still cold, went down Sainsbury's this morning did the weekend shopping and got a 6 bottles of wine as they are on offer "buy 6 and get 25% off", OH said he may go down later and get another 6.


----------



## Bisbow

Just started to rain here so that means I will have to catch up on the house work.

Shame


----------



## ebonycat

Busy housework morning & cleaning out ratties.
Just got back from a walk with Lady, got back just in time as it’s now started raining.
Coffee now


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just back from taking another car load of stuff from house and shed to the tip.

Got another load to take to the charity shop later.

House still looks like a jumble sale! I’m sure it breeds over night 

Chucking it down here now so no pottering in the garden today


----------



## PawsOnMe

Had leftover Chinese from the restaurant last night and chocolate fudge birthday cake for my breakfast (so healthy!!). My CBDa spray oil just arrived and I've had my first spray under my tongue :Wtfepressed totally gross but fingers crossed it helps with my anxiety.


----------



## Happy Paws2

PawsOnMe said:


> Had leftover Chinese from the restaurant last night and chocolate fudge birthday cake for my breakfast (so healthy!!). *My CBDa spray oil just arrived and I've had my first spray under my tongue :Wtfepressed totally gross but fingers crossed it helps with my anxiety.*


Hope it helps you


----------



## PawsOnMe

First proper day on the cbda oil and I managed to go down to tesco without any intrusive anxious thoughts. I was really calm in tesco until suddenly a big wave of panic overcame me, I had some rescue remedy and by the time I'd done that it'd completely passed and I was calm again. I was slightly worried in aldi (we went straight after teaco) but nothing compared to how I usually am, especially since it was really busy. I can tell it only lasts 6 hours so I've had 2 squirts under my tongue today, I'm feeling quite positive with it, will hopefully help me get out a little more and confront my agoraphobia


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sister just sent me this ...










Rubbing it in! 

I've got my heating on today


----------



## Bisbow

Sounds good so far, hope it keeps on the up for you Pawsonme


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> First proper day on the cbda oil and I managed to go down to tesco without any intrusive anxious thoughts. I was really calm in tesco until suddenly a big wave of panic overcame me, I had some rescue remedy and by the time I'd done that it'd completely passed and I was calm again. I was slightly worried in aldi (we went straight after teaco) but nothing compared to how I usually am, especially since it was really busy. I can tell it only lasts 6 hours so I've had 2 squirts under my tongue today, I'm feeling quite positive with it, will hopefully help me get out a little more and confront my agoraphobia


That is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had a busy busy day today. Teddy is cream crackered. We went to the Dalby forest early this morning for OH and Teddy to compete in their 3rd canicross run. It was a great event and really enjoyed it. OH said the beginning of the race was tight on the paths and a bit boggy so a little difficult but the rest was good and Teddy really pulled into the harness for a good chunk so he’s learning what he needs to do! 

Then visited my Nan and family and Teddy had a BIG play with their 1 year old cocker spaniel. Then came home and straight to the yard to sort out my horse and take mums loan pony for a little ride. 

Teddy is now fast asleep after his busy day!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Got this photo of Teds in the 'enchanted forest' before his run and I love it


----------



## Bisbow

It is lovely and sunny out there today but very windy and the wind has a very sharp edge to it

I got really cold when I went out without a coat, hope it warms up again soon


----------



## Siskin

Very windy here too, such a surprise after all the gentle breezes of the last couple of weeks. Going a bit cloudy too.
Think we may cut the grass today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

How hard can it be to pack and deliver a bone china butter dish without it getting broken?

First attempt:









Loosely packed in an open ended piece of bubble wrap on a huge box.

Second attempt:








Wrapped all round by bubble wrap, again in a huge box.

Neither had the lid protected from smashing against the dish in transit.

George at Asda/Hermes/Yodel: between you a very shoddy job!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> How hard can it be to pack and deliver a bone china butter dish without it getting broken?
> 
> First attempt:
> 
> View attachment 354389
> 
> Loosely packed in an open ended piece of bubble wrap on a huge bix.
> 
> Second attempt:
> View attachment 354390
> 
> Wrapped all round by bubble wrap, again in a huge box.
> 
> Neither had the lid protected from smashing against the dish in transit.
> 
> George at Asda/Hermes/Yodel: between you a very shoddy job!


That's just ridiculous!


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> George at Asda/Hermes/Yodel: between you a very shoddy job!


Makes a change from yards and yards of unneccesary wrapping paper and bubble wrap and a box 15 sizes too big.....sadly not in a good way though!
Third time lucky??

Am super annoyed with neighbours today who dont understand simple black bag etiquette. If you are using black bags for your rubbish then you dont put out anything potentially 'tasty' until the night before the binmen come.
Failure to understand this meant that I opened my door to walk the dogs and found a ton of cooked bones less then a foot away from my front door. Luckily I managed to reel the dogs back before they ate any.


----------



## Bisbow

\we were going to have our morning coffee out in the sun but had to retreat inside as the wind is so strong and chilly

Shame, the sun is lovely


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just got back from shopping it was warm enough to take my cardie off while I was out, but not warm enough to sit outside.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Roasting today here, all my freckles have come out of winter hiding!! Got to get all our Brownies stuff ready for tonight (I really can't be bothered with all the printing I need to do ) I have a feeling they're gonna come expecting a water fight but they're decorating plant pots instead and then next week we'll be planting little flowers in them and dropping them off on people's doorsteps/windowsills, hopefully make some people smile


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boiling here today too! @PawsOnMe that sounds like a lovely idea 

Been working from home today as had the vet out this afternoon for the horse as he was booked to come and ultrasound his legs. Good and bad news with him I guess. I can't remember all the vet said, but there are no damaged tendons or ligaments which is good. But, his digital tendon sheath is rough and not smooth which means he'll probably always have inflammation in his hind legs. The vet thinks he damaged some inflammatory tissue which is why he went lame. I need to start a VERY slow rehab programme to bring my horse back into work. Starting with 10 minutes inhand walking. I can probably get back to riding (in walk only) in a months time for a short period. So it's good he hasn't damaged anything. But bad as his tendon sheath isn't as smooth as it should be so it could make him lame again, need to slowly slowly build him up and get him as fit as I can (and make sure he doesn't get overweight!), to give him the best chance. He's not allowed out in the field still at the moment, but we're going to reassess in 2 weeks time. The problem with putting him back out is he needs to go out calmly and with it being spring, and there being lots of lush grass, I don't want him going out and having a silly moment and damaging himself again.

Long term is he might eventually need surgery if it continues to flare up. But vet wasn't too worried as the horse is only very slightly lame so don't think we'll need to go down that route for a while yet!

I feel happy that we know the cause. Slightly worried about making sure the rehab goes well and nervous about what the bill is going to come to!


----------



## Siskin

Surprisingly warm here too despite the strong wind.
Managed to exhaust ourselves cutting the grass, I won't say lawn as it far from being that. The pitch we have our static on became very overgrown with bramble, blackthorn and small trees along with bracken before we took it over and it's taken a long time to tame it, but at every opportunity it's looking to get back to being scrub again. We get someone to cut it when we're not here and cut it ourselves otherwise. It's all lumps and bumps rather then a nice smooth surface so hard work. All done now and as the grass doesn't grow much here I don't suppose we will need to do it again before we leave, it's certainly worth every penny paying someone to do it in between times though


----------



## ForestWomble

Just had a home visit to look at some motability mobility scooters. 
I found it really overwhelming and tiring however I have chosen which one I will be hiring, so just have to wait for all the paperwork and get my new one.


----------



## JoanneF

Animallover26 said:


> Just had a home visit to look at some motability mobility scooters.
> I found it really overwhelming and tiring however I have chosen which one I will be hiring, so just have to wait for all the paperwork and get my new one.


I didn't realise they were hired - is that the normal arrangement rather than buying? Sorry if this has all been explained earlier in the thread, I don't hang around in general chat much but saw this thread and thought I'd jump in!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone, was up & out walking Lady at 5.30, we had the whole park to ourselves, which was lovely.
Lovely fresh morning here, think it’s going to be a hot day here.
I’ve hovered & moped downstairs, windows open. Coffee now.
Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## catz4m8z

Morning all! Looks like another nice day here too, all blue skies and sunshine.
Ive been out with the dogs this morning and feel much poorer as we stopped in the vets for flea and worming treatment. Got enough to see us through the summer though.

Neighbours driving me nuts however. After leaving cooked bones in their rubbish the other day which cats got to and threw all over the place they tidied it up yesterday and put out _more_ rubbish containing......chicken wings!:Banghead
I actually had to pick the dogs up to walk past both our houses.
Seriously how are they paying rent or a mortgage when they obviously have the IQ of a pot plant!!?:Shifty


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've been laughing at these two this morning. Poor Jasper cannot lie on the floor without Izzy immediately plonking her bottom on him :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Morning all! Looks like another nice day here too, all blue skies and sunshine.
> Ive been out with the dogs this morning and feel much poorer as we stopped in the vets for flea and worming treatment. Got enough to see us through the summer though.
> 
> Neighbours driving me nuts however. After leaving cooked bones in their rubbish the other day which cats got to and threw all over the place they tidied it up yesterday and put out _more_ rubbish containing......chicken wings!:Banghead
> I actually had to pick the dogs up to walk past both our houses.
> Seriously how are they paying rent or a mortgage when they obviously have the IQ of a pot plant!!?:Shifty


Our Council supply food waste bins that are animal/vermin proof and stipulate any bags must not be put out before 0730 on the morning of collection. Maybe complain to the Council and ask them to tell your neighbours to follow the rules? Persistent offenders can be fined here.


----------



## ForestWomble

JoanneF said:


> I didn't realise they were hired - is that the normal arrangement rather than buying? Sorry if this has all been explained earlier in the thread, I don't hang around in general chat much but saw this thread and thought I'd jump in!


With the Motability scheme, you hire a mobility scooter for three years, you pay a certain amount each week and for that you have your scooter and insurance and you get a yearly maintenance and breakdown cover etc.

You can also buy scooters but that isn't with motability.



PawsOnMe said:


> I've been laughing at these two this morning. Poor Jasper cannot lie on the floor without Izzy immediately plonking her bottom on him :Hilarious
> View attachment 354468


:Hilarious Poor Jasper.


----------



## Siskin

Glorious day here, lovely and warm.
Went to a Suffolk wildlife site that dogs can go to called Carlton Marshes. On the way we stopped to buy something and at the next stop OH discovered that his credit card had vanished. All he could think of was that it had fallen from his wallet at the shop we stopped at as he paid cash. Luckily the receipt had a phone number and a quick call later made OH very relieved as they had found it. Back to shop, then found a pub for a light lunch before continuing to. Carlton Marshes. I hoped we might see and hear a grasshopper warbler which seem to like it there, but sadly not. Heard whitethroats, reed warblers, a cuckoo and blackcaps singing, but not much else. Feel sticky and sunburnt now.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning, just back from a lovely walk with Lady. Very fresh outside, think it’s going to be another nice day here.
Hope you all have a nice day x


----------



## Bisbow

It is bright and sunny at the moment but there is a big black cloud coming in over the hill and it looks menacing
The sun shining on it makes it look very dramatic


----------



## JoanneF

Another nice day here but I have been bitten on the ankle by some sort of insect - yesterday it was barely noticeable so I ignored it, but overnight I had to get up and put something on it because it was keeping me awake. Any tips for stopping the itching?


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> Another nice day here but I have been bitten on the ankle by some sort of insect - yesterday it was barely noticeable so I ignored it, but overnight I had to get up and put something on it because it was keeping me awake. Any tips for stopping the itching?


Eurax cream from Boots.


----------



## JoanneF

Thanks @Lurcherlad.


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> Thanks @Lurcherlad.


You're welcome


----------



## Bisbow

Calamine lotion or wasp ease both work for me


----------



## JoanneF

Bisbow said:


> Calamine lotion


Gosh, I didn't know you could still get that! I remember having pale pink patches where it dried when I was a kid.


----------



## Bisbow

JoanneF said:


> Gosh, I didn't know you could still get that! I remember having pale pink patches where it dried when I was a kid.


Me too
I was dotted all over when I had chicken pox

The bottle I have is very old (but still good} so I don't know if it is still available


----------



## Teddy-dog

Miserable here. Was raining when I woke up but now it's stopped and is just cloudy.

It was so lovely and warm yesterday! Dogs enjoyed it - they are all sun-worshippers! 

Also started my get my horse thin programme to help his recovery. He didn't looked too impressed that he has to work harder for his nightly forage but I told him it's for his own good


----------



## Siskin

Chilly and grey here with a strong northerly blowing.
I was wearing my summer cotton trousers yesterday, now wondering whether to get my warm winter ones back out again


----------



## Magyarmum

On Monday morning it was a sunny and pleasant 25C here, then overnight the weather changed and yesterday I woke to pouring rain and so cold the central heating switched on and I was back to wearing my winter woollies And today it's still raining hard, so much so that some of the main roads in my nearest city are flooded!

I don't mind the rain so long as it stops by Saturday so that Tomas can rotvate my veggie patches - something he couldn't do last week because the ground was too hard. Our veggie growing season is a good month later than the UK, but I'd really like to start planting my spuds and onions this coming weekend!


----------



## catz4m8z

Gotten abit chilly here but its quite nice....t shirt weather and opposed to sweaty t shirt weather for me!LOL

My mouse Battle Royale is a dismal failure so far. Mice 1, Catz 0. They seem to be ignoring the traps, although TBF the dogs havent noted any mouse activity either....
I did think I had one under my bureau yesterday coz Hannah was fascinated by a little mouse but when I checked I realiesed a small wooden mouse ornament had fallen down the back!!:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Urgh just had an email about my car insurance - renewal due


----------



## ForestWomble

You can still get Calamine Lotion, I bought a bottle fairly recently. 

It's chilly and cloudy here today, but I prefer it that way, it's rained a few times so far, good for the plants. 

A plant, I have no idea what it is, seems to have taken over my raised flower bed, it's really tall and has small flowers, some are white and some are a dark purple, really pretty so I don't mind for as long as it doesn't suffocate the other plants.


----------



## Boxerluver30

I booked my driving test yesterday for the 20th July. I am both excited and nervous, I know I can do it and I'm confident in my ability but what I'm afraid of is nerves getting to me and making mistakes .


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> I booked my driving test yesterday for the 20th July. I am both excited and nervous, I know I can do it and I'm confident in my ability but what I'm afraid of is nerves getting to me and making mistakes .


Don't worry. Take some deep breaths and you'll be fine. Hopefully you'll get a chatty examiner - I did and it helped to chat a bit on straights! I was very nervous though and my left leg shook everytime I put the clutch down haha. You've still got plenty of time to practice too


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> Don't worry. Take some deep breaths and you'll be fine. Hopefully you'll get a chatty examiner - I did and it helped to chat a bit on straights! I was very nervous though and my left leg shook everytime I put the clutch down haha. You've still got plenty of time to practice too


Thanks, a chatty examiner would actually help me too as it keeps your mind off it a bit doesn't it? I don't have to worry about clutches or gears since I'm learning in an auto. Tried manual and didn't get on with it at all! Main things to practice now are the manoeuvres and the show me, tell me questions. I just hope and pray I don't get reverse bay park in my test as I cannot reverse into a space to save my life!


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxerluver30 said:


> I booked my driving test yesterday for the 20th July. I am both excited and nervous, I know I can do it and I'm confident in my ability but what I'm afraid of is nerves getting to me and making mistakes .


Good Luck, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> Thanks, a chatty examiner would actually help me too as it keeps your mind off it a bit doesn't it? I don't have to worry about clutches or gears since I'm learning in an auto. Tried manual and didn't get on with it at all! Main things to practice now are the manoeuvres and the show me, tell me questions. I just hope and pray I don't get reverse bay park in my test as I cannot reverse into a space to save my life!


Yeah it made me relax a bit more as we just talked about random things! Ahhh that's one less thing to worry about then, I did stall on my test and thought I'd failed but luckily I hadn't! 
Haha you know what manoeuvre to practice lots before the exam then  they didn't do reverse bay parks in my test - but I did realise after I'd passed that I needed to learn how to reverse better, now I try and reverse into most bay spaces as it's good practice. I'm sure you'll be fine anyway, just take your time


----------



## Siskin

Good luck with your test @Boxerluver30, you won't know yourself once you've passed and go anywhere you want.

I think I went into some sort of trance with added tunnel vision when I did my test. I concentrated so hard I was exhausted at the end and just conked out when I got home. It was such a relief to get it over and done with and never go out with the driving instructor again, as much as I liked him.
Then came my first drive somewhere all on my own without someone suggesting what gear I should be in and making sure I was driving correctly.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Siskin said:


> Good luck with your test @Boxerluver30, you won't know yourself once you've passed and go anywhere you want.
> 
> I think I went into some sort of trance with added tunnel vision when I did my test. I concentrated so hard I was exhausted at the end and just conked out when I got home. It was such a relief to get it over and done with and never go out with the driving instructor again, as much as I liked him.
> Then came my first drive somewhere all on my own without someone suggesting what gear I should be in and making sure I was driving correctly.


My first drive after I passed was out with my mum and she made me very tense :Hilarious:Hilarious. She kept telling me how to do things!! I was much more relaxed when I was allowed out on my own....


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> My first drive after I passed was out with my mum and she made me very tense :Hilarious:Hilarious. She kept telling me how to do things!! I was much more relaxed when I was allowed out on my own....


This is what my mum and step dad will be like I bet. I've already said to them if you start moaning too much when in the car with me your getting out and walking! :Hilarious. If I've passed my test and got my car sorted by October I'm supposed to be dropping them off at the airport to go to Italy (week to myself at home with samson and Mario yay ).


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> This is what my mum and step dad will be like I bet. I've already said to them if you start moaning too much when in the car with me your getting out and walking! :Hilarious. If I've passed my test and got my car sorted by October I'm supposed to be dropping them off at the airport to go to Italy (week to myself at home with samson and Mario yay ).


Haha yes be firm! Unfortunately I drove my mums car once I passed my test so she had the upper hand because she could tell me she wouldn't let me drive it if I tried to chuck her out :Hilarious

Ooo a week to yourself! Sounds lovely


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha yes be firm! Unfortunately I drove my mums car once I passed my test so she had the upper hand because she could tell me she wouldn't let me drive it if I tried to chuck her out :Hilarious
> 
> Ooo a week to yourself! Sounds lovely


Ahh right. I've drove my mums car around the leisure centre car park a few times and she is always freaking out and thinking I'm going to hit a car lol. She is getting a new car and keeps saying you could have mine if it wasn't for the insurance (it's a 2ltr engine so prices would be through the roof).

I'm hoping it will be sorted by the time I have the week to myself though so then I can take Samson on day trips granted that I don't end up with something so small that he won't fit. He may have to have a doggy seatbelt on the back seats


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ahh right. I've drove my mums car around the leisure centre car park a few times and she is always freaking out and thinking I'm going to hit a car lol. She is getting a new car and keeps saying you could have mine if it wasn't for the insurance (it's a 2ltr engine so prices would be through the roof).
> 
> I'm hoping it will be sorted by the time I have the week to myself though so then I can take Samson on day trips granted that I don't end up with something so small that he won't fit. He may have to have a doggy seatbelt on the back seats


Teddy has a belt on the backseat and he quite happily sits in the back. I'm sure either way Samson will be fine  He'll love his day trips.


----------



## ForestWomble

Bungo has a doggy seatbelt and I feel safe with him wearing that.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oh I don't doubt the safety just not sure how he would take to one seeing as we've never needed to use one before. He has a crate in my step dads car and is in the boot with a dog guard in my mum's. I'm sure he will be fine though because I'll make sure to get him used to wearing it if needed


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> You can still get Calamine Lotion, I bought a bottle fairly recently.
> 
> It's chilly and cloudy here today, but I prefer it that way, it's rained a few times so far, good for the plants.
> 
> A plant, I have no idea what it is, seems to have taken over my raised flower bed, it's really tall and has small flowers, some are white and some are a dark purple, really pretty so I don't mind for as long as it doesn't suffocate the other plants.


Show us a pic


----------



## Lurcherlad

Quite chilly and dull here today.

Typically, my boiler is playing up 

It made a horrible noise so I turned it off and need an engineer to call and check it.

Luckily I had an old electric radiator amongst all the clutter in the shed, which had come in handy too keep the lounge warm for Jack and I 

Knew it would be useful one day


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Show us a pic











Hope that's good enough


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> View attachment 354626
> 
> Hope that's good enough


Columbines or Aquilegia. 
They come in lots of different colours, very pretty and seed themselves around easily


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Columbines or Aquilegia.
> They come in lots of different colours, very pretty and seed themselves around easily


Thank you. 








They certainly seed easily! Good thing I like them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> View attachment 354626
> 
> Hope that's good enough


Aquilegia - keep it and let it self seed (or cast some yourself). They will come up different but nevertheless a pretty plant 

Dead head and it will flower longer too.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Aquilegia - keep it and let it self seed (or cast some yourself). They will come up different but nevertheless a pretty plant
> 
> Dead head and it will flower longer too.


Oh yes, I will keep it. Thank you.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning!! Woke up early again this morning so was out at the local park with Lady just after 5am. 
Went out without a jacket, very fresh out there, wakes you up though.
Got a zoo+ Cat & dog food & treats order coming at some point today.
Looks like it’s going to be a nice day weather wise.
Hope everyone’s doing well & you all have a good day x


----------



## Happy Paws2

This could be very up setting.......

Don't what to say or do.... It happened in June 1980 when OH was a train driver, he went to work as normal and was home again in 4 hour, looking very upset, He was driving a train at 75 MPH when he spotted a child in front of him, I won't go into details but it takes nearly a mile to stop a heavy freight at that speed, then the following year he saw a dog o the track he blasted the horn most dogs run off it but he stayed where he was then a man appeared and ran on to the track to get his dog, as I said you just can't stop a train. It turned out the dog was deaf and his owner tried to save him neither managed to get way in time. I know it was a long time ago but OH is going though hell at the moment and I really don't know how to help him. 

At the moment OH has finally got to sleep his been wake most of the night and I'm sat here in tears trying to think what to do.

Sorry for the rant and if I've upset anyone.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Happy Paws said:


> This could be very up setting.......
> 
> Don't what to say or do.... It happened in June 1980 when OH was a train driver, he went to work as normal and was home again in 4 hour, looking very upset, He was driving a train at 75 MPH when he spotted a child in front of him, I won't go into details but it takes nearly a mile to stop a heavy freight at that speed, then the following year he saw a dog o the track he blasted the horn most dogs run off it but he stayed where he was then a man appeared and ran on to the track to get his dog, as I said you just can't stop a train. It turned out the dog was deaf and his owner tried to save him neither managed to get way in time. I know it was a long time ago but OH is going though hell at the moment and I really don't know how to help him.
> 
> At the moment OH has finally got to sleep his been wake most of the night and I'm sat here in tears trying to think what to do.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and if I've upset anyone.


Hugs to you both x I suppose all you can do is be there for him and support him. Has he ever talked to a professional about what happened? X


----------



## Happy Paws2

PawsOnMe said:


> Hugs to you both x I suppose all you can do is be there for him and support him. *Has he ever talked to a professional about what happened?* X


Not really, they didn't that much in those days but but his new doctor has talked to him about and it's one of the reasons she thinks has caused his skin problem Psoriasis which covers over 60% of his body, we are waiting to see another constant in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> Not really, they didn't that much in those days but but his new doctor has talked to him about and it's one of the reasons she thinks has caused his skin problem Psoriasis which covers over 60% of his body, we are waiting to see another constant in 4 weeks time.


What an horrendous series of events. 

Understandably, it sounds like your OH is suffering from PTSD which nowadays is treated differently.

Look into Talking Therapies which most NHS areas provide .

Look up Eva & Nick Speakman's website - they get amazing results with this sort of thing.

Stress is a trigger for psoriasis so that could be helped alongside the ptsd.

A friend's OH has just started Light Therapy for his so maybe ask GP about that?

Hugs to you both


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> What an horrendous series of events.
> 
> Understandably, it sounds like your OH is suffering from PTSD which nowadays is treated differently.
> 
> Look into Talking Therapies which most NHS areas provide .
> 
> Look up Eva & Nick Speakman's website - they get amazing results with this sort of thing.
> 
> Stress is a trigger for psoriasis so that could be helped alongside the ptsd.
> 
> A friend's OH has just started Light Therapy for his so maybe ask GP about that?
> 
> Hugs to you both


Thank you, when his in right mood I'll talk to him about it


----------



## kimthecat

Im so sorry to hear that @Happy Paws .
The 80s seemed full of tragedy.


----------



## kimthecat

Went to local lido. Not been there for some time. Libby and pip ran on the beach . Short walk in woods and then an ice cream.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Happy Paws said:


> Not really, they didn't that much in those days but but his new doctor has talked to him about and it's one of the reasons she thinks has caused his skin problem Psoriasis which covers over 60% of his body, we are waiting to see another constant in 4 weeks time.


I hope the doctor finds a way to help him. X


----------



## Happy Paws2

PawsOnMe said:


> I hope the doctor finds a way to help him. X


Thank You, I just wish there was something I could do.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> Thank You, I just wish there was something I could do.


Must be horrible watching someone you love go through that. I hope he finds somebody to talk to about it, a professional might really help.

On another note Im so sick of hearing about the royal wedding! I dont care that much when my own relatives get married so I cant express how little I care about random rich people doing it.....I miss the news being actual news.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> This could be very up setting.......
> 
> Don't what to say or do.... It happened in June 1980 when OH was a train driver, he went to work as normal and was home again in 4 hour, looking very upset, He was driving a train at 75 MPH when he spotted a child in front of him, I won't go into details but it takes nearly a mile to stop a heavy freight at that speed, then the following year he saw a dog o the track he blasted the horn most dogs run off it but he stayed where he was then a man appeared and ran on to the track to get his dog, as I said you just can't stop a train. It turned out the dog was deaf and his owner tried to save him neither managed to get way in time. I know it was a long time ago but OH is going though hell at the moment and I really don't know how to help him.
> 
> At the moment OH has finally got to sleep his been wake most of the night and I'm sat here in tears trying to think what to do.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and if I've upset anyone.


*HUGS* for you both.

As has already been said, sounds like he might be suffering from PTSD, just being there for him and allowing him to talk or not as he wishes will, I imagine, be great comfort for him.


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> On another note Im so sick of hearing about the royal wedding! I dont care that much when my own relatives get married so I cant express how little I care about random rich people doing it.....I miss the news being actual news.


I must admit that though Im looking forward to it and will be watching it , it has been dominating the news a bit too much !!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'll be watching as well, but news is going over the top talking about her father they should constraint just the wedding. I think Charles might walk her down the aisle.

I've told OH last week, if he does let me watch it in peace, I'll talk although the FA Cup.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> I've told OH last week, if he does let me watch it in peace, I'll talk although the FA Cup.


Ive lost track of the FA cup . I don't even know who is in the final


----------



## Bisbow

We are going to Margate tomorrow to spend the weekend with my daughter, hopefully the beach will be empty as everyone will be watching the wedding
And hopefully the weather will be a bit warmer than it is today, it is sunny but a bit chilly out there today


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's sunny here too but not that warm. Hope the weather holds out for the weekend though.

Not many plans - had a busy last weekend visiting family and canicrossing so having a more relaxed one this week. Will be out walking the dog and the horse though as usual  

Tomorrow I might try and do some gardening as I need to weed. Might have a look at our money situation as I'd love to get some pots for the bottom of the garden to brighten it up a bit - in the flowerbed we only have one plant that has flowered so far, it's lovely and orange but would like a bit more colour  Sunday I have a horse riding lesson back at my old riding school (where I grew up riding, I stopped when I bought my boy just over 2 years ago but I pop back to see everyone and my mum still rides there). Will be nice to be back on board as my boy has been out of action for a month now and considering i normally ride 5-6 times a week it has been weird not riding for a month! 

Anyone else got any plans?


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've nothing planned for today, just going to do a good tidy up of the house and try to find something in the cupboards to make a decent tea and then tonight a movie night with my OH.
Tomorrow I have a ladies date later in the evening (one of my friends version of a hen-do as our last get together before she gets married) we're gonna go shopping for snacks and drinks, pick up a Chinese takeaway and have a night in of horror and Disney 
Sunday we're testing out our new fire pit and bbq. Going hunting for fire wood with the dogs in the morning and then having a day of games and food :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> I've nothing planned for today, just going to do a good tidy up of the house and try to find something in the cupboards to make a decent tea and then tonight a movie night with my OH.
> Tomorrow I have a ladies date later in the evening (one of my friends version of a hen-do as our last get together before she gets married) we're gonna go shopping for snacks and drinks, pick up a Chinese takeaway and have a night in of horror and Disney
> Sunday we're testing out our new fire pit and bbq. Going hunting for fire wood with the dogs in the morning and then having a day of games and food :Happy


Ooh i love the look of a firepit. Wish we had one - I'd settle for a BBQ too haha


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> I've nothing planned for today, just going to do a good tidy up of the house and try to find something in the cupboards to make a decent tea and then tonight a movie night with my OH.
> Tomorrow I have a ladies date later in the evening (one of my friends version of a hen-do as our last get together before she gets married) we're gonna go shopping for snacks and drinks, pick up a Chinese takeaway and *have a night in of horror and Disney*
> Sunday we're testing out our new fire pit and bbq. Going hunting for fire wood with the dogs in the morning and then having a day of games and food :Happy


I know it wouldn't be classed as 'horror', but it is Disney, have you ever seen Blackbeard's Ghost? I used to enjoy that Disney film as a child, haven't seen it for a long time though.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh i love the look of a firepit. Wish we had one - I'd settle for a BBQ too haha


It's a two in one  we got it from tesco and it all goes into a small round bag which is handy for storing and taking camping.  
https://www.tesco.com/direct/vonhau...rcoal-patio-heater/537-9945.prd?source=others


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> I know it wouldn't be classed as 'horror', but it is Disney, have you ever seen Blackbeard's Ghost? I used to enjoy that Disney film as a child, haven't seen it for a long time though.


I remember seeing it as a child but can't remember what happened in it. I think we're watching Moana and Aladdin and then not sure which horror we're watching. My friend is having a Disney wedding so might just end up watching Disney movies


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> It's a two in one  we got it from tesco and it all goes into a small round bag which is handy for storing and taking camping.
> https://www.tesco.com/direct/vonhau...rcoal-patio-heater/537-9945.prd?source=others


Oh wow that looks good! I thought it would be more expensive. Sound very handy 

Also... my favourite Disney is always Beauty and the Beast


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh wow that looks good! I thought it would be more expensive. Sound very handy
> 
> Also... my favourite Disney is always Beauty and the Beast


Love beauty and the beast  along with lion king and aladdin they are my top favourites


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Love beauty and the beast  along with lion king and aladdin they are my top favourites


I love Aladdin and Lion King 

I also really like Basil, The Great mouse detective.


----------



## Rosie64

It has been a lovely day again today so I have been doing what little I am capable of doing in my garden
I have also been painting some new log edging for my garden today , think I have more on my hands 
than on the wood, and forgot I had good trousers on well they were good when I started the painting 
not so good now with oak wood stain splashes on them lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rosie64 said:


> It has been a lovely day again today so I have been doing what little I am capable of doing in my garden
> I have also been painting some new log edging for my garden today , think I have more on my hands
> than on the wood, and forgot I had good trousers on well they were good when I started the painting
> not so good now with oak wood stain splashes on them lol


Haha! You sound like me.

Think "oh I won't get changed, I'll be really careful for this small job" and end up covered!

I have green fence paint down my blue thermal walking top


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yesterday, cleared a small scruffy spot in the garden and planted a Hebe, pelergonium, some cosmos seedlings and a lupin (aka slug food!).

Note the anti slug measures round the lupin .... gravel, an upturned bottomless pot with copper tape all round backed up by spraying garlic infused water all over!

Happy to report it survived it's first night without being ravaged to a slimy stump! :Happy

The black wire edging is an anti-Jack device! Any freshly tilled soil is a magnet to him and susceptible to a re-dig by him!  Without the edging the lupin would have ended up in the middle of the lawn at the end of a cascade of flying dirt!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, lovely morning here in Essex. Was in the park with Lady at 5.30 this morning (all week I’ve been wide awake & up at 4am!!! Augh!!!).
Park was empty, so had a lovely quiet walk, Lady loves it when she’s got the park to herself (she’s good with other dogs but she enjoys it better when there aren’t other dogs about). 
Just a quiet day for me, don’t have a tv so I’m not watching the wedding, I might check out twitter later. I wish them well, they seem well matched & come across as nice people. Harry’s done a lot for mental health.

Will spend the day doing household jobs & being out with Lady.
Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## ForestWomble

Got fireworks going off round here right now, started at 21:30 and I was out with Bungo at the time, gave him a fright they did, he barks at every bang!
I won't be leaving him to go to bed until they are finished so I hope they won't go on too long.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Feeling sore and bruised, having spent a few hours yesterday crawling about on my knees laying some flooring in MIL's kitchen 

A very frustrating experience too as she has a knack of being constantly in the way whilst I'm trying to work.

Not to mention the distinct lack of appreciation at the end of it!

Don't know why I bother 

Every time I say - never again, but a combination of a feeling of duty and a natural desire to actually be helpful always gets me!

Anyhoo, my conscience is clear :Happy


----------



## HarlequinCat

Went for a nice walk at the river stour nature reserve, and in the distance heading towards the river was a couple of young student age people with a kayak :Rage. I don't know what possessed them to think it would be ok to do that within the bounds of a nature reserve. They would have disturbed Otters, Kingfishers and the Fish in there! You'd think that they would have wondered why no one else does it . Hopefully they would have been politely told off by one of the regular walkers down there. We mentioned it to a warden we saw, so hopefully they had a word, and did not disturb too much wildlife.

I shouldn't be miffed, but its the thoughtlessness and selfishness that gets to me


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hello all. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

@Animallover26 - hope you managed to get some sleep and Bungo settled after the fireworks. I don't know if this will be a popular opinion but I do think fireworks should be restricted to properly organised displays only.

@Lurcherlad - sounded like you had a tough day! I'm sure your efforts are appreciated, even if the appreciation isn't shown!

@HarlequinCat - Some people only think of themselves. More and more I see the selfishness of people with no consideration to others (whether human or animal)!

I had a nice weekend, kind of relaxing, but also busy! I don't mind being kept busy with the animals though. On Saturday I had a little bit of a lie in (I never manage past 8 really), and went to the horse and then took Teddy to the park. Teddy had a fab time and was so well behaved. He was off lead when we'd walked through the little woody bit into the field and there was a lab playing with his ball on the field and I debated putting Teddy back on lead but I thought, let's give him a chance as he loves his ball, and both Teddy and the other dog both played ball on the field, passed each other a couple of times and Teddy looked, but didn't bound over to play or anything  He also plucked up the courage to play in the stream (he's a bit wary of water). OH and I stood on either side and called him to us and he ended up bounding through it. We then stopped at the cafe and had cake and a drink. 
Also did a bit of gardening and bought a couple of new plants to go in the flowerbed 

On Sunday I went back to my old riding school and had a horse riding lesson. I'm a bit achy today! I think mostly because I haven't ridden in 6 weeks when I normally ride everyday plus the fact I managed to fall off on the lesson 
Then went up and took Teddy and my mums loan pony for a little hack in the sunshine - so that was quite a busy day!

Sun is still shining now, I think it's supposed to carry on all week. Wouldn't mind a tiny bit of rain to water the flowers though - then it can go back to being sunny! :Shy


----------



## PawsOnMe

Glad you had a lovely weekend Teddy-dog and well done Teddy on the walk 

I've had a great weekend. Went to the garden centre for flowers yesterday.













I've planted the lavender but still have to plant all the others (just put them in that pot to keep the dogs from trampling on them). 
After the garden centre, my OH and I took the dogs down a local wood where no one seems to go (it's gorgeous though full of bluebells and a stream running right through it), we just left the dogs to sniff and explore as we collected the firewood. 
Home for a bbq and then a fire with toasted marshmallows whilst we played games.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sounds lovely @PawsOnMe

I like the slate in the plant pots! What a good idea... that i might steal 

Still jealous of the firepit


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> Sounds lovely @PawsOnMe
> 
> I like the slate in the plant pots! What a good idea... that i might steal
> 
> Still jealous of the firepit


The slate is really good as it seems to stop slugs from eating the plants, helps stop weeds and it looks pretty :Happy 
The firepit was so good, treat yo' self!


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> The slate is really good as it seems to stop slugs from eating the plants, helps stop weeds and it looks pretty :Happy
> The firepit was so good, treat yo' self!


Hmmm... it is payday on Friday! Perhaps I should


----------



## Happy Paws2

Had a lovely quiet day, went shopping first thing then sat out in the garden reading a book and playing with Dillon while OH got lunch, had a sleep this afternoon.


----------



## Zaros

I bought a racing snail once. To be honest, it turned out to be a bit of a poor performer and the bloody thing lost me money hand over fist.

Then one day, just as I was offering it to a visiting thrush, I had this really, really good idea. I took it into my workshop and removed its shell because I believed in doing so it would make the creature more aerodynamical.

Ah well, the best laid plans and all that jazz.....my great idea just made the bloody thing more sluggish.:Meh

I eventually cut my losses and drowned my sorrows and it in a saucer of beer.

Cheers!


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> it is payday on Friday!


payday for me on Thursday...thank god! I ordered a new computer and just waiting for my bank to notice that Ive spent their money!:Shy
My pooter has just stopped working though, its really old and now wont update itself and downloads at retro speeds! Sadly its the one piece of technology I cant live without.


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone, hope you’re all well.
Woke up at 4am..... just back from walking Lady around the park, it was lovely & quiet, just passed one other dog walker.

Looks like it’s going to be another nice day here weather wise.

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## Siskin

Yesterday we went for a walk in one of our favourite areas in this part of Suffolk, it's a good walk for Isla as she can be offlead most of the time apart from when we are by the reed beds as she would be in and wallowing in the mucky water.
Saw four Hobbies flying over the reed bed catching dragonflies and a Marsh Harrier hawking over reeds looking for unsuspecting prey. Heard a bittern, cuckoo, reed warblers, Cetti's warblers and a water rail.
Met up with a friend we have made who lives in one of the few houses we walk past and had a long chat, he told us that one and a half acres of agricultural land nearby has just sold for £250,000. Apparently the new owner wants to see if he will be able to have a lodge or something there as apparently the land has a planning thingamy on it that may allow for a non permanent dwelling like a caravan or similar. Note the word may, our friend that the council will say no. Even if they did allow it, there are no services and it can only be lived in for ten months a year. We await developments with interest.


----------



## Bisbow

We had a nice weekend with my daughter inspecting the new house they have just moved into, very nice it is to

it was a bit chilly on the beach but the dogs had fun, Chilli did not get wet but Archie did, forgot to take the camera

Met some other dog walkers and the dogs had a good chase with them, no fuss, no bother not a growl amongst them

There is a nice dog friendly café there and we had a cup of coffee and cake

Nice relaxing weekend, back to normal now


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Yesterday we went for a walk in one of our favourite areas in this part of Suffolk, it's a good walk for Isla as she can be offlead most of the time apart from when we are by the reed beds as she would be in and wallowing in the mucky water.
> Saw four Hobbies flying over the reed bed catching dragonflies and a Marsh Harrier hawking over reeds looking for unsuspecting prey. Heard a bittern, cuckoo, reed warblers, Cetti's warblers and a water rail.
> Met up with a friend we have made who lives in one of the few houses we walk past and had a long chat, he told us that one and a half acres of agricultural land nearby has just sold for £250,000. Apparently the new owner wants to see if he will be able to have a lodge or something there as apparently the land has a planning thingamy on it that may allow for a non permanent dwelling like a caravan or similar. Note the word may, our friend that the council will say no. Even if they did allow it, there are no services and it can only be lived in for ten months a year. We await developments with interest.


I'd love a piece of land where I could have a temporary, off grid lodge built for my retirement. Ten months would work as I could travel in a motorhome for the other two.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd love a piece of land where I could have a temporary, off grid lodge built for my retirement. Ten months would work as I could travel in a motorhome for the other two.


Would be nice I agree, I was just a bit taken aback by the fact that a small piece of agricultural land which at the very most would be worth £20,000 was actually sold for £250,000! It is in a nice spot overlooking a reed bed on the edge of a small old wood, it's still possible to buy cottages in Suffolk for that amount so long as they are not by the coast. I suspect part of the reason for the high is amount is that it's not far from Aldeburgh (aka Kensington on sea)


----------



## westie~ma

Today, for the first time in years, I wore a dress igeon

*other than at weddings*

It was so hot and summery today I dug out a linen dress that I'd earmarked for holiday, pumps and that Dove skin glow stuff on my legs and off out I went


----------



## PawsOnMe

westie~ma said:


> Today, for the first time in years, I wore a dress igeon
> 
> *other than at weddings*
> 
> It was so hot and summery today I dug out a linen dress that I'd earmarked for holiday, pumps and that Dove skin glow stuff on my legs and off out I went


Whoop go you!! 

What's the dove skin glow? Sounds fancy!


----------



## westie~ma

PawsOnMe said:


> Whoop go you!!
> 
> What's the dove skin glow? Sounds fancy!


Easier to show you,









Sorry, got it wrong Visible Glow :Shy


----------



## PawsOnMe

westie~ma said:


> Easier to show you,
> 
> View attachment 355277
> 
> Sorry, got it wrong Visible Glow :Shy


Ooh that's brought back some memories from stealing my mum's summer glow cream when i was younger. I was rubbish at applying it and always ended up with yellow ankles and knees :Hilarious

I'm so pale I end up reflecting the sun although today one (just one!!) Leg has suddenly developed a bunch of freckles :Shifty


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm so excited 
When out with Bungo earlier I heard a Barn Owl :Woot

Didn't see it though. Think it's the first time I've heard a Barn Owl, it was amazing.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> I'm so excited
> When out with Bungo earlier I heard a Barn Owl :Woot
> 
> Didn't see it though. Think it's the first time I've heard a Barn Owl, it was amazing.


That's so cool  I heard some hooting I thought might be an owl last night but I don't know enough to know for sure. There's something very magical and mysterious about owls (I've probably seen Harry potter too many times ).


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> That's so cool  I heard some hooting I thought might be an owl last night but I don't know enough to know for sure. There's something very magical and mysterious about owls (I've probably seen Harry potter too many times ).


Oh I agree, I've always felt there is something magical / mystical about owls.


----------



## diefenbaker

An awesome finish between SRH and CSK in the IPL. Hmm... I'll get my coat.


----------



## westie~ma

diefenbaker said:


> An awesome finish between SRH and CSK in the IPL. Hmm... I'll get my coat.


And the O's are out of CL but gloss over and roll on next year eh?

I'm utterly gutted really but there you go, isn't it.


----------



## Siskin

PawsOnMe said:


> That's so cool  I heard some hooting I thought might be an owl last night but I don't know enough to know for sure. There's something very magical and mysterious about owls (I've probably seen Harry potter too many times ).


If you heard a hooting it will be a Tawny Owl rather then a Barn owl as barnies don't hoot but make a sort of scuurrring sound


----------



## Bisbow

Barn owes also screech, we had a tame barn owl ans she used to screech at this time of year, very scarey at times she was, just like in horror films


----------



## Happy Paws2

Little cooler this morning, but I think it will warm up later. 

Later OH is going to the shops, so I was thinking when he gets back to Sainsbury's if he phones me. I'll get my tri-walker out and walk down to meet him. I find walking hard so I use my Mobility Scooter but I really should try to walk a little more, so I'll see how I get on.


----------



## Bisbow

I can sympathise with you, I am finding walking far harder these days
Walking on the beach at the weekend nearly killed me. sand is hard to walk on

All we can do is keep trying


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh an owl, that's lovely @Animallover26 !

I always love seeing an owl (not that it happens very often).


----------



## Bisbow

we were sitting in the garden having coffee and watching the birds on their table when a little mouse joined them

Sweet little thing gathering the seed the birds had kicked off, he was back and forth for a while until Chilli scared him off

Must have babies to feed perhaps


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws said:


> Little cooler this morning, but I think it will warm up later.
> 
> Later OH is going to the shops, so I was thinking when he gets back to Sainsbury's if he phones me. I'll get my tri-walker out and walk down to meet him. I find walking hard so I use my Mobility Scooter but I really should try to walk a little more, so I'll see how I get on.


Well I'm back found it a little hard as it's starting to warm up, but at least I did it.

After dinner we are going in the front garden to cut back all the plants long the walls, as over the weekend the lady and her OH next door are going to paint the outside walls for us.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ok, so I have to admit something.....

I want keep our garden tamed (or try). Yesterday I was mowing the lawn and trying to get to the long, thick grass that has grown down one side... the cable had somewhat disappeared in this long grass... and i mowed over the cable :Banghead We now have half a mowed lawn and it looks silly! Though I think the animals are enjoying it.


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> Barn owes also screech, we had a tame barn owl ans she used to screech at this time of year, very scarey at times she was, just like in horror films


A tame barn owl, Wow! I've never heard them screech but I can imagine it's the sort of sound that would have the hair on the back of your neck standing on end.



Bisbow said:


> we were sitting in the garden having coffee and watching the birds on their table when a little mouse joined them
> 
> Sweet little thing gathering the seed the birds had kicked off, he was back and forth for a while until Chilli scared him off
> 
> Must have babies to feed perhaps


Oh how sweet.



Happy Paws said:


> Well I'm back found it a little hard as it's starting to warm up, but at least I did it.
> 
> After dinner we are going in the front garden to cut back all the plants long the walls, as over the weekend the lady and her OH next door are going to paint the outside walls for us.


Congratulations. Well Done you. 

Don't over do it this afternoon!



Teddy-dog said:


> Ok, so I have to admit something.....
> 
> I want keep our garden tamed (or try). Yesterday I was mowing the lawn and trying to get to the long, thick grass that has grown down one side... the cable had somewhat disappeared in this long grass... and i mowed over the cable :Banghead We now have half a mowed lawn and it looks silly! Though I think the animals are enjoying it.


:Jawdrop Glad you are OK! Is it fixable or do you need to buy a new mower?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> :Jawdrop Glad you are OK! Is it fixable or do you need to buy a new mower?


I'm not sure... I've hidden it in the shed :Bag:Hilarious Maybe you can get replacement cables? I've only just started mowing lawns never mind fixing mowers 

I'm just going to go and borrow my parents one to finish it off... :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

Does anyone else get proper brain fog when trying to start a thread? Just tried starting a general training thread in dog chat and It ended up a bunch of gobblygook  I swear I'm not as socially awkward in real life as what I am on here :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm not sure... I've hidden it in the shed :Bag:Hilarious Maybe you can get replacement cables? I've only just started mowing lawns never mind fixing mowers
> 
> I'm just going to go and borrow my parents one to finish it off... :Hilarious


No idea. I know you can buy plugs, not sure if you can get cables.



PawsOnMe said:


> Does anyone else get proper brain fog when trying to start a thread? Just tried starting a general training thread in dog chat and It ended up a bunch of gobblygook  I swear I'm not as socially awkward in real life as what I am on here :Hilarious


Yep. However I am more socially awkward in real life. I swear if anyone met me from here in real life they wouldn't believe I was me. :Wacky


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Does anyone else get proper brain fog when trying to start a thread? Just tried starting a general training thread in dog chat and It ended up a bunch of gobblygook  I swear I'm not as socially awkward in real life as what I am on here :Hilarious


All the time! I start typing something and my brain runs away and then I have to go back and think, did that actually make sense? Sometimes I just post anyway and hope people can work it out :Hilarious

I am probably like this in real life too...


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> did that actually make sense? Sometimes I just post anyway and hope people can work it out .


sounds familiar! I still haven't learned not to post after finishing my nightshifts (2 days without sleep). I usually go back and find I have to edit out all sorts of drivel!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm not sure... I've hidden it in the shed :Bag:Hilarious Maybe you can get replacement cables? I've only just started mowing lawns never mind fixing mowers
> 
> I'm just going to go and borrow my parents one to finish it off... :Hilarious


Invest in an RCD circuit breaker which will cut the electricity supply instantly should the cord be damaged, rather than having an open, live cable.

Could save your life


----------



## Siskin

PawsOnMe said:


> Does anyone else get proper brain fog when trying to start a thread? Just tried starting a general training thread in dog chat and It ended up a bunch of gobblygook  I swear I'm not as socially awkward in real life as what I am on here :Hilarious


I can have a reply or a thread all sorted out in my head, then when my fingers start typing I immediately forget all the pertinent things I was going to say and suddenly have to google random things because I can't remember what they are called. 
I know I'm getting on a bit, but it get ridiculous at times


----------



## PawsOnMe

Glad I'm not alone xD We should have a foggy minds club where we can write out replies, delete them, write them out again and then leave them in the reply box and forget to send them! :Wacky


----------



## Siskin

Fo


PawsOnMe said:


> Glad I'm not alone xD We should have a foggy minds club where we can write out replies, delete them, write them out again and then leave them in the reply box and forget to send them! :Wacky


Forgetting to post replies seems to be another one I do. I have this marvellous quick witted smart Alex remark all written out and forget to post it. I come back an hour or so later expecting to see people loving my reply and rolling in the aisles only to find I didn't click the button and the whole thread has moved onto another subject and I'm left pressing delete.


----------



## westie~ma

Have officially crashed (in bed) after a very hectic day, Mont is here, I'm annoying him by ever so slightly touching his fur to see if he reacts, he glares at me for disturbing him then rolls over for a belly rub


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> the whole thread has moved onto another subject and I'm left pressing delete.


that happens to me whilst I'm slowly typing.....:Shy


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I can have a reply or a thread all sorted out in my head, then when my fingers start typing I immediately forget all the pertinent things I was going to say and suddenly have to google random things because I can't remember what they are called.
> I know I'm getting on a bit, but it get ridiculous at times





PawsOnMe said:


> Glad I'm not alone xD We should have a foggy minds club where we can write out replies, delete them, write them out again and then leave them in the reply box and forget to send them! :Wacky


I'm glad it's not just me, the times I've gone away, come back to answer a thread and can't remember what thread it was and when I find it again I've forgotten what I was going to say, and as for google it must be the most used thing I use. And the replay box it's surprising how often I thing lurking there.


----------



## catz4m8z

Got my brand new computer and now I get all the fun of trying to get the settings to looking how my old computer was! Very stressful for a technomoron...:Bored
Also discovered my monitor is so old it doesn't connect to the computer, the scart lead has weird ends that don't appear to exist anymore.
*sigh* I hate technology.....and yet I cant get by without it!:Shy
:Arghh


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> Got my brand new computer and now I get all the fun of trying to get the settings to looking how my old computer was! Very stressful for a technomoron...:Bored
> Also discovered my monitor is so old it doesn't connect to the computer, the scart lead has weird ends that don't appear to exist anymore.
> *sigh* I hate technology.....and yet I cant get by without it!:Shy
> :Arghh


You can normally buy converters to attach onto the old cable to plug into the new one!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning all, wet morning here in Essex.
Just back from walking Lady, we had the whole park to ourselves, it was lovely.
Coffee now. Got to wait in for a zoo+ delivery today.
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Bisbow

Wet here in Kent as well
Chilli has not set a paw outside yet, how he can hold on so long defeats me, I can't


----------



## Dave S

Wet as well in Herts so the opportunity to work indoors. Bit of cooking, working on training courses, might take the wife out today - anywhere she wants - Tesco, Sainsburys, Waitrose, Morrisons, I don't mind, I am feeling generous.


----------



## LinznMilly

Dull, cold and overcast here, but not wet (so far!).


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Got my brand new computer and now I get all the fun of trying to get the settings to looking how my old computer was! Very stressful for a technomoron...:Bored
> Also discovered my monitor is so old it doesn't connect to the computer, the scart lead has weird ends that don't appear to exist anymore.
> *sigh* I hate technology.....and yet I cant get by without it!:Shy
> :Arghh


My computer is out of the Stone Age, but while it continues working, I'm in no hurry to replace or upgrade it.

But it's passwords for me. I have so many and have the saved on my desktop or laptop, and then I reset them, so the passwords don't work anymore . . ? Meanwhile, weeks or months have passed, since I've gone on that website, and I wonder why my password doesn't work so have to reset it - again!, :Hilarious . Probably one of the reasons why I stopped going on FB.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> Dull, cold and overcast here, but not wet (so far!).


Same here and the forecast isn't much better for bank hol


----------



## Siskin

Fine and sunny here, but rain due tonight and into tomorrow morning, after that looks like the odd shower, but this area has a mind of its own so anything could happen


----------



## Bisbow

Siskin said:


> Fine and sunny here, but rain due tonight and into tomorrow morning, after that looks like the odd shower, but this area has a mind of its own so anything could happen


\it is the same in this corner of Kent, we seem to have a climate of our own, not what the forecasters say


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull and cold, rain forecast of later on, I've put the carpet sweeper round given Dillon a little bush over and I'm knackered, so apart from cooking I'm done for the day.


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> You can normally buy converters to attach onto the old cable to plug into the new one!


oooh, thanks! You saved me some money! I couldn't find anything coz I was looking at adaptors not convertors.



Bisbow said:


> Wet here in Kent as well
> Chilli has not set a paw outside yet, how he can hold on so long defeats me, I can't


It really peed down this morning didn't it!? The rain outside this morning for some reason sounded like a cat scratching on a scratch post! I was half awake and getting annoyed at the bleeding cat when I remembered I don't have one anymore!LOL:Shy



LinznMilly said:


> My computer is out of the Stone Age, but while it continues working, I'm in no hurry to replace or upgrade it.
> .


Mine was kaput sadly. It was so slow to download anything it was virtually unusable, also I'm addicted to World of Warcraft and I didn't have the minimum requirements for the new expansion in 3 months. 

Also currently listening to the soundtrack to The Greatest Showman. Anybody else love that movie??


----------



## PawsOnMe

@catz4m8z I loved that movie, I keep listening to the songs. I think my favourite it The Other Side. Between that, Disney and other musicals I don't think I've listened to 'normal' music in months! :Headphone:Shy


----------



## Siskin

Lovely morning here, very warm and humid. Met up with SIL and went for a walk on Sutton Heath, Isla loves it there as it's a mix of open Heath, farmland and woodlands. We kept off the Heath area in the main as they are asking you to keep dogs on the lead due to nesting skylarks.
After a discussion went to a pub which is situated on an estuary and sat outside for lunch. I had an open crayfish sandwich, yummy yummy.
Noticed it had clouded over quite a bit so made our way back and ran into a shower of rain. Luckily the shower mat and towel we left out this morning had only got a bit wet.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lovely day here, slightly hazy sky but still lovely and warm. i've been stuck in waiting for a parcel :Arghh 

I've just put my ferrets a tray with water and full of pebbles, plant pots, and a shiny dish, and my boy Ozzy is having a blast playing in it, keep hearing him doing his giddy dance  back to tidying up now though!


----------



## Zaros

Because of my insecurities, MrsZee has finally decided to leave me.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh wait! 
.
.
.She's back...
.
She just went to the toilet.


----------



## catz4m8z

PawsOnMe said:


> @catz4m8z I loved that movie, I keep listening to the songs. I think my favourite it The Other Side. Between that, Disney and other musicals I don't think I've listened to 'normal' music in months! :Headphone:Shy


I find that I like it more each time I watch it, likewise I enjoy the songs more and more....and to think the critics pretty much panned it! Rewrite the Stars is my current fav.



PawsOnMe said:


> Lovely day here, slightly hazy sky but still lovely and warm. i've been stuck in waiting for a parcel :Arghh


I can sympathise, Ive been stuck waiting all day. Yesterday a bloke came round to read the meter and I told him I couldn't get to it now as it involved some serious furniture moving (also I was in my pjs but he couldn't see that!LOL:Shy). He said he would come back today so I spent all day waiting. With my living room in shambles and furniture everywhere....
He didn't turn up.:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Got my brand new computer and now I get all the fun of trying to get the settings to looking how my old computer was! Very stressful for a technomoron...:Bored
> Also discovered my monitor is so old it doesn't connect to the computer, the scart lead has weird ends that don't appear to exist anymore.
> *sigh* I hate technology.....and yet I cant get by without it!:Shy
> :Arghh


 The same happened to me , I had to upload stuff to my new PC using CDs.
Im so glad Im not the only one still using a PC. Everyone seems to use lap tops or mobiles.

I fed up that the Apps are aimed at mobiles and laptops and on windows 10 , i find it hard to find stuff and the scroll up and down is very narrow , you can hardly see it ,

I miss the old screen savers especially the rushing stars and the different themes you could chose for the desk top .


----------



## Bisbow

Very strange feeling out side today
Not a breath of wind, not a glimmer of sun it is odd, something like a "null day" I once read about in a sci-fi book


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's been trying to rain all morning here  Hope it cheers up for the long weekend. 

My laptop has been broken for about 4 years now! I need to get it fixed.... I have a work laptop so I've been using that in the evenings, or my phone, but I do find it more difficult to do everything on my phone.
OH has a proper PC but I like sitting downstairs and the PC is in our spare room so I don't use it that often. .


----------



## Siskin

Rain during the night and now it's foggy, still and almost silent, can only hear a few birds. We're close to the sea and I always hear it, but today there is nothing.............



Has someone taken the sea away.....:Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rained all morning....stop a short time ago OH took Dillon out and has come back soaked, looks like it's in for the day.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, its nice and dry here. Also very cloudy, warm, muggy and humid....I hate this kind of weather!:Shifty


----------



## Zaros

The wife of a friend of ours went into labour this afternoon and called the ambulance service to inform them of her situation and to tell them his wife's contractions were coming really close together and he didn't know what to do.:Nailbiting

The coordinator at the emergency operations centre asked;_ 'Is this her first child?'
_
He replied...

_'No it bloody well isn't, This is her flamin' husband!'_


----------



## Matrod

Absolutely boiling on the south coast today :Wtf it wasn’t too bad when I went for a walk this morning but the temperatures racked up as the days gone on. Storms forecast for later although we often miss them here.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Matrod said:


> Absolutely boiling on the south coast today :Wtf it wasn't too bad when I went for a walk this morning but the temperatures racked up as the days gone on. Storms forecast for later although we often miss them here.


Tell me about it! Baking hot . I hope we get a storm like the one we got a couple of years ago. That was impressive


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gorgeous here in Essex 

Finished laying floor at MIL’s.

Had lunch out.

Bought more plants - that’ll teach OH and DS to abandon me for 4 days for football! 

Jack and I chilling in garden now


----------



## Siskin

Glorious here on the Suffolk coast, not as hot as inland I suspect. Fairly strong breeze which is a little cool as it's from the north so if you're sat out then I suspect it would feel cold, but if you're in a sheltered spot or out on a walk, then it's just right.
Walked along the beach to Dunwich which is about a mile away. Isla spent a lot of time swimming out for stones although noticed she's not swimming as much as she did last year. Whether it's because the seas a bit cold still or she's not so bothered or feeling older, I don't know. Will see what's she's like when we're back on the summer.
Had an ice cream at the beach cafe, then walked back along the beach again rather then the coastal path. Just perfect.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dull morning the sun just after lunch and now it's lovely and warm.


----------



## lullabydream

I managed a walk in the woods with Maisie so am quite pleased with myself..made a change going out somewhere other than hospital!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's beaten me to bed again tonight 

Thinking I might get plenty of room last night, as OH is away all weekend, I wandered up eventually and found this:










Laying widthways at the pillow end 

I managed to squidge him over enough to accommodate my feet behind his bum and had my head down the other end!

Poor dog!


----------



## kimthecat

Terrific storm going on right now. 

My bird table has been busy , pleased to see baby sparrows and starlings.

Elsewhere Ive seen house martins and swifts but no swallows yet.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Got an interesting thunderstorm going on here, lots of intercloud lightening but not a lot of thunder


----------



## catz4m8z

Thunder and lightening here, tons of it! and a heavy hailstorm that sounded like it was going to break the windows!:Wideyed
Some serious weather going on!


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Got an interesting thunderstorm going on here, lots of intercloud lightening but not a lot of thunder


We had that. A strange flashing light in the distance.

It didn't look like lightning at first - thought it was a UFO landing in a far field!


----------



## ebonycat

Woke up too early this morning, was walking Lady around the local park just before 6am!!! Lovely & quiet, weather wise it’s warm & sunny already. Think it’s going to be a hot day in Essex today.

Have a lovely Sunday all xx


----------



## Bisbow

The lightening was almost non stop and so bright it hurt the eyes
I had to close the curtains to deaden it a bit
One huge clap of thunder made Chilli wake with a start but she soon calmed down and went back to sleep


----------



## Bisbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's beaten me to bed again tonight
> 
> Thinking I might get plenty of room last night, as OH is away all weekend, I wandered up eventually and found this:
> 
> View attachment 355702
> 
> 
> Laying widthways at the pillow end
> 
> I managed to squidge him over enough to accommodate my feet behind his bum and had my head down the other end!
> 
> Poor dog!


That dog knows a good thing when he sees it


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ooh we had no lightning here! I think it’s forecast for tomorrow (or I slept through it which isn’t impossible!). 

Got a horse riding lesson this morning, it’s looking nice so hopefully we’ll be outside. Then our local horse sanctuary is having its spring fayre so might pop along to that. It’s always a nice event and they’re an amazing charity so i like to support them when I can!


----------



## Zaros

Since the big thaw, we've had no rain for about three, maybe four weeks now. The summer's come earlier than usual and it has arrived with a menace. The ground is tinder dry and folks, wandering in the nature, have been warned against having outdoor BBQs.
Worst of all, the mosquitoes have arrived early too and the voracious squadrons of the bloody things descend on you the moment you step foot outdoors. 

On the more appealing side, the house looks resplendent framed by the rich greenness of the surrounding forest. :Happy


----------



## Matrod

HarlequinCat said:


> Got an interesting thunderstorm going on here, lots of intercloud lightening but not a lot of thunder


It was pretty spectacular, bit disappointed we didn't have more of a storm. I thought it was going to get going a hour ago when it was rumbling around but it fizzled out.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thunderstorm over night, luckily Dillon slept though it, sunny first thing but it's clouding over and looks like it might rain again.


----------



## Siskin

Thunderstorms appeared to have missed us, nice sunny day here


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Thunderstorms appeared to have missed us, nice sunny day here


Same here!

Bonus my son's back for a few days. His fiancee is coming to stay too. Eevee will be more than excited to see both.


----------



## kimthecat

Not much sleep due to storm . Glad to see the baby birds at the table this morning.


----------



## ForestWomble

Think the storm missed us, though had a bit of rain yesterday evening. 

Horribly hot and muggy here


----------



## PoochesandPeaches

Sunny here too, but really windy


----------



## Siskin

Well I spoke a bit soon as regards thunderstorms.
As it was very warm we decided to leave it a bit before taking Isla out and when a bit of cloud duly came over during the afternoon we set off. Just as we got to the gate at the entrance to the site I heard this shushing sound and down came the rain along with a rumble of thunder. OH who thinks about these things had brought his pac a mac along so he took Isla off and I sheltered under a tree until the rain was less heavy, then made a run to the telephone box on the site and kept dry in there until it passed over.
Now sat in the static to more thunder and rain. Oh well.


----------



## ForestWomble

Been listening to the sounds Sika deer make for my coursework and :Wideyed I can't say I 'like' the noises they make, they make the weirdest sounds.


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> Been listening to the sounds Sika deer make for my coursework and :Wideyed I can't say I 'like' the noises they make, they make the weirdest sounds.


I agree it is weird, a sort of high pitched squealing, not very macho is it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious day here.

Spent some time painting a fence panel in the sun, then potted up my new plants.

Chilled on the sofa with Jack to cool down and fell asleep watching Escape to the Country 

When it cools down outside I will finish off and then mow the lawn.

I’m getting lots done while OH and DS are away :Joyful


----------



## Happy Paws2

About an hour ago we had lightening and very loud clap of thunder made jump, now it's just rumbling around but no rain so far. Dillon barked for a while but has now settled down and gone to sleep.


----------



## Dave S

Scientist have discovered a food that can make men suffer from some or all of these symptoms;

Depressed
Stressed
Poor in wealth
Loss of sexual appetite
Loss of speech
Hard of hearing
Loss of sleep
Loss of hair
Have nervous twitches
Limited vocabulary
Ulcers
Red in the face
Shaking
Poor memory
Loss of ambition
Poor skin conditions
Palpitations
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.Wedding Cake

Is this you??


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Well I spoke a bit soon as regards thunderstorms.
> As it was very warm we decided to leave it a bit before taking Isla out and when a bit of cloud duly came over during the afternoon we set off. Just as we got to the gate at the entrance to the site I heard this shushing sound and down came the rain along with a rumble of thunder. OH who thinks about these things had brought his pac a mac along so he took Isla off and I sheltered under a tree until the rain was less heavy, then made a run to the telephone box on the site and kept dry in there until it passed over.
> Now sat in the static to more thunder and rain. Oh well.


Reminds me of the times my son's have sheltered under a tree on our dog walk when they younger and I carried on just that bit further. It was always bite the bullet for a dog walk because time was the essence when they were younger!
I rarely walk there now...it's quite popular but always makes me smile as the tree in question was called their den!


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> Scientist have discovered a food that can make men suffer from some or all of these symptoms;
> 
> Depressed
> Stressed
> Poor in wealth
> Loss of sexual appetite
> Loss of speech
> Hard of hearing
> Loss of sleep
> Loss of hair
> Have nervous twitches
> Limited vocabulary
> Ulcers
> Red in the face
> Shaking
> Poor memory
> Loss of ambition
> Poor skin conditions
> Palpitations
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .Wedding Cake
> 
> Is this you??


My OH was losing his hair before we met so he can't blame that on our wedding...

I actually think he blames most of that on the two kids we had prior to getting hitched I can hear him bantering with the youngest as they prepare tea!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Scientist have discovered a food that can make men suffer from some or all of these symptoms;
> *Poor in wealth
> Hard of hearing
> Loss of sleep
> Loss of hair
> Limited vocabulary
> Poor memory*
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .Wedding Cake
> 
> Is this you??


Sounds a bit like my OH


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's just gone that dark we have had to put the lights on, heavy rain, thunder and lightening


----------



## lullabydream

It's spitting here.. but no thunder or lightning!

Eaten absolutely full.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Everybody in! it's spitting!!  

Been very sunny and warm all day but quite windy, just started spitting. Hopefully we'll get a nice downpour tonight and then it'll be nice tomorrow again.


----------



## Dave S

PawsOnMe said:


> Hopefully we'll get a nice downpour tonight and then it'll be nice tomorrow again.


I hope so too. just watered the garden so any rain water will sink in and do good work. Also need the water butts full.
Really enjoying all this weather though.


----------



## lullabydream

This is why I love my youngest son when he's home...

Sits down in the front room. Says 'looks like this room could do with a dust' Gets up gets a duster and gets to work...why can't OH and my other son be like that! ...fair enough the dining room needs sorting but he's here for nearly a week!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> I hope so too. just watered the garden so any rain water will sink in and do good work. Also need the water butts full.
> Really enjoying all this weather though.


Me too - the sun has baked everything.


----------



## Rosie64

We have had rain for 2 days thunder last night but it stopped about lunch time today and the sun was scorching 
so got a few bits done in the garden. It is now clouding over and looks like more rain to come tonight , I hope not 
still got loads to do in the garden. Every time I start on something the sun disappears and it blooming rains, cant make any progress.


----------



## Tiggers

I'll have your rain please. I hate this heat and can't wait for winter. I'm suffering now.


----------



## Rosie64

Tiggers said:


> I'll have your rain please. I hate this heat and can't wait for winter. I'm suffering now.


You are welcome to it , wish I could send it to you lol I don't like the heat either I just want it dry not hot


----------



## ForestWomble

Tiggers said:


> I'll have your rain please. I hate this heat and can't wait for winter. I'm suffering now.


I second this ^^


----------



## Magyarmum

I love the heat! It's 26C here and the temperature's slowly creeping up so that in another week or so it'll be around 30C. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The storm yesterday afternoon rumbled round until early evening then it dried up, Luckily Dillon wasn't to upset by the thunder.

Dry and dull so far this morning hoping it will warm up later.


----------



## Bisbow

Sunny morning with a very light breeze, a few little white powder puffs in the sky

Did a bit of weeding before it got too hot and also got the ironing done early

Cold mest and salad for tea so no cooking to slave over

Going to take the restt of the day doing very little, OH took Chilli out early so she is fine, I will just have to stop her from doing too much sunbathing, she is a sun lover


----------



## HarlequinCat

Just been out for a quick walk. Really warm here already. If it wasn't for the breeze it'd be baking hot again!


----------



## Tiggers

When does it break?


----------



## Dave S

I wonder if after Brexit and you order a take away Pizza with a can of coke if the coke will be from the UK market and not a cheap import?

If imported can you ask for a discount?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Dave S said:


> I wonder if after Brexit and you order a take away Pizza with a can of coke if the coke will be from the UK market and not a cheap import?
> 
> If imported can you ask for a discount?


Talking of cola, has anyone noticed for a meal deal in Tesco that the bottles of cola have gotten smaller? . They were 500 ml now they're 375 ml. Even the sugar free ones!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning everyone, just back from walking Lady, park was empty, I love it when it’s empty, just Lady, me & the birds.... pure bliss. Birds are singing their hearts out this morning.
Weather is overcast but not cold here in Essex.

Lady is going to mums this afternoon for a sleepover as I’ve got an appointment at the Stanmore hospital & it takes six hours to travel there & back, that’s without the time spent in the hospital.
She loves it at my mums & she adores my step father, well someone’s got to I guess :Hilarious

How is everyone?
What’s everyone up too today?
Hope you all have a nice day x


----------



## Happy Paws2

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone, just back from walking Lady, park was empty, I love it when it's empty, just Lady, me & the birds.... pure bliss. Birds are singing their hearts out this morning.
> Weather is overcast but not cold here in Essex.
> 
> *Lady is going to mums this afternoon for a sleepover as I've got an appointment at the Stanmore hospital & it takes six hours to travel there & back, that's without the time spent in the hospital.*
> She loves it at my mums & she adores my step father, well someone's got to I guess :Hilarious
> 
> How is everyone?
> What's everyone up too today?
> Hope you all have a nice day x


Hope everything goes well with your appointment at the hospital.

It's dull here in the West Midlands but it's not cold, Dillon hasn't been out yet as OH is till in bed.  Just going to do my breakfast so I can have my tablets, going shopping later.


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Paws said:


> Hope everything your appointment at the hospital goes well.
> 
> It's dull here in the West Midlands but it's not cold, Dillon hasn't been out yet as OH is till in bed.  Just going to do my breakfast so I can have my tablets, going shopping later.


Thank you x


----------



## Lurcherlad

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone, just back from walking Lady, park was empty, I love it when it's empty, just Lady, me & the birds.... pure bliss. Birds are singing their hearts out this morning.
> Weather is overcast but not cold here in Essex.
> 
> Lady is going to mums this afternoon for a sleepover as I've got an appointment at the Stanmore hospital & it takes six hours to travel there & back, that's without the time spent in the hospital.
> She loves it at my mums & she adores my step father, well someone's got to I guess :Hilarious
> 
> How is everyone?
> What's everyone up too today?
> Hope you all have a nice day x


Raining and windy in my part of Essex.

Jack and I are chilling a bit longer this morning 

Hope your appointment goes ok.


----------



## ebonycat

Thank you

It’s raining here now too


----------



## Bisbow

It is raining here in Kent but it is muggy

Hope the hospital appointment goes well, that is a long day for you

I am going to det my ears tested today, I'm sure I need hearing aids now


----------



## Teddy-dog

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a nice weekend - i ended up being super busy all weekend so am a bit tired this morning! It was really warm and sunny all weekend, the forecast for yesterday wasn't supposed to be that great but it ended up being the hottest day.

It's warm here, but overcast, I think it's supposed to clear up later though. On the radio they said this is going to be the hottest summer in 12 years (but aren't they always predicting extreme weather?? Every winter we get a 'this is going to be the coldest/snowiest ever). 

Went to the theatre yesterday to see Jersey Boys. Didn't know what to expect as my mum had just booked tickets for us to go and not told me anything about it! It was really really good, I have only been to theatre a few times but I've always enjoy it. The singing was amazing.


----------



## ebonycat

Bisbow said:


> It is raining here in Kent but it is muggy
> 
> Hope the hospital appointment goes well, that is a long day for you
> 
> I am going to det my ears tested today, I'm sure I need hearing aids now


Thank you, the Stanmore is a really good hospital & the drs are helpful but I can bet tomorrow's appointment will take no more than half an hour, it's just so far away.

I hope you get on well today x


----------



## catz4m8z

well, its pouring here with added thunder and lightening!
I stupidly paid attention to the Met Office website (which is crap) and got halfway up my road this morning with my broken PC in a doggy stroller to take it to PC world and had to hide under a tree then rush back home again!LOL:Shy Have now called on parent taxi to take me there later in the week as I dont trust the weather enough lately to walk there and stay dry. 

*watches storm through window* I feel like I should be building an ark or repenting my sins or something!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Bisbow

Pouring and thundering here as well

My patio looks like a swimming pool it is raining so hard and the road out front is like a river as we are on a slope


----------



## Happy Paws2

They have forecast that for us tomorrow.


----------



## ebonycat

It’s also pouring with rain, thundering & lightning here in Essex.


----------



## Matrod

Still no thunder here, we’ve missed most of it over the last few days, I love a good storm :Shifty it’ll probably start when I’m walking back to my car after work.


----------



## Siskin

Ummmmm. It's sunny here, buttttt........


Rain and storms due this evening, getting windy now with clouds that look suspiciously like storm clouds so think it will come earlier then forecast


----------



## catz4m8z

Just glad I live on a hill! It really is coming down in sheets and the thunder and lightening are making Hannah follow me around the house with such a worried little look on her face.
Nott to mention the low pressure is giving me a headache....cant believe that I moaned it was too warm and sunny yesterday!


----------



## PawsOnMe

It's fine here today, haven't had any rain other than a few spots the other day, it feels like there's no air today though and it's setting off my asthma and making me quite headachey. Think we might get a storm later but until then I'm just drying some more washing on the lines. 

Got carpet fitted yesterday over a disastrous lino flooring that turned out slippier than an ice rink, both dogs are loving it and keep having zoomies! I love new carpet smell too


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> Morning everyone, just back from walking Lady, park was empty, I love it when it's empty, just Lady, me & the birds.... pure bliss. Birds are singing their hearts out this morning.
> Weather is overcast but not cold here in Essex.
> 
> Lady is going to mums this afternoon for a sleepover as I've got an appointment at the Stanmore hospital & it takes six hours to travel there & back, that's without the time spent in the hospital.
> She loves it at my mums & she adores my step father, well someone's got to I guess :Hilarious
> 
> How is everyone?
> What's everyone up too today?
> Hope you all have a nice day x


Hope your appointment goes well.

Weather is being weird today here. Sunny but with quite a strong wind one minute, cloudy, with strong wind and the occasional downpours of rain the next. 
Bungo and I are playing 'dodge the showers' today, only got wet once so I'd say we are winning 

The orange blossom in my raised flower bed is looking gorgeous right now, and the tree looks stunning, they are my favourite two plants and I'm really pleased they are doing so well.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had two lots of not great news today 

As everyone might have read, I have a lame horse. Vet scanned two weeks ago and asked me to ring him in two weeks to discuss how horse was doing and getting him back out in the field. Rang vets today, they said the vet that saw me is on holiday for the week so can't get a call back until next week. So that's at least another week in now  I can speak to another vet but not sure how productive that will be.

Also, the horse i used to loan when I lived in Cheshire, has been PTS at the weekend  It was around four years ago I loaned him but his owner and I were good friends and he was such a fab horse. Gave me loads of confidence. He wasn't old either which must make it so devastating for his owner.


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> Had two lots of not great news today
> 
> As everyone might have read, I have a lame horse. Vet scanned two weeks ago and asked me to ring him in two weeks to discuss how horse was doing and getting him back out in the field. Rang vets today, they said the vet that saw me is on holiday for the week so can't get a call back until next week. So that's at least another week in now  I can speak to another vet but not sure how productive that will be.
> 
> Also, the horse i used to loan when I lived in Cheshire, has been PTS at the weekend  It was around four years ago I loaned him but his owner and I were good friends and he was such a fab horse. Gave me loads of confidence. He wasn't old either which must make it so devastating for his owner.


Sorry to hear


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Teddy-dog I'm sorry for your loss x and I hope you soon get the news from the vet that your horse can be on the proper road to recovery and getting back out there with you.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think it's my fault it's raining as I put the cushions out on the swing seat yesterday and left them on 

Sox!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> Sorry to hear





PawsOnMe said:


> @Teddy-dog I'm sorry for your loss x and I hope you soon get the news from the vet that your horse can be on the proper road to recovery and getting back out there with you.


Thank you. I feel a bit of a fraud being sad that he's passed, when he's not mine. I did spend a lot of time with him and animals never really leave you do they! The owner posted a little tribute on FB to him, and amongst the photos she posted there were some of me riding him. Including a video of us galloping across the country that I've lost, was really nice to see.


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you. I feel a bit of a fraud being sad that he's passed, when he's not mine. I did spend a lot of time with him and animals never really leave you do they! The owner posted a little tribute on FB to him, and amongst the photos she posted there were some of me riding him. Including a video of us galloping across the country that I've lost, was really nice to see.


No need to feel like a fraud. When I found out that a therapy dog I used to see had passed I was sad and I'd only met him a few times, it shows you care.

That was lovely that she posted the photos of you riding him


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you. I feel a bit of a fraud being sad that he's passed, when he's not mine. I did spend a lot of time with him and animals never really leave you do they! The owner posted a little tribute on FB to him, and amongst the photos she posted there were some of me riding him. Including a video of us galloping across the country that I've lost, was really nice to see.


How lovely of her to post those photos and the video. No need to feel like a fraud I've been saddened by the death of animals on here who I've never met and of my friends pets whom I only met a few times, animals are so easy to love and care about and can leave a big impact even in a small amount of time.


----------



## Matrod

So sorry @Teddy-dog  you shouldn't feel like a fraud at all. They all leave a mark don't they.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> No need to feel like a fraud. When I found out that a therapy dog I used to see had passed I was sad and I'd only met him a few times, it shows you care.
> 
> That was lovely that she posted the photos of you riding him





PawsOnMe said:


> How lovely of her to post those photos and the video. No need to feel like a fraud I've been saddened by the death of animals on here who I've never met and of my friends pets whom I only met a few times, animals are so easy to love and care about and can leave a big impact even in a small amount of time.





Matrod said:


> So sorry @Teddy-dog  you shouldn't feel like a fraud at all. They all leave a mark don't they.


Thank you all x


----------



## Bisbow

Dull and dreary today

I do need hearing aids, oh the joys of getting old, but as my mum used to say "There are a lot of people in the graveyard who would like to say that"

I suspect the next thing will be new glasses


----------



## Siskin

''Tis dull and dreary, agree with you @Bisbow.
Drove home today through lots of dull and dreary counties, annoyingly it looked as if it was going to brighten up in Suffolk.
Off to Scotland next


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's finally stopped raining OH took Dillon out for a short walk, watching the TV looked out the window and on top of the terrace was a Sparrow Hark eating his dinner, there are feathers all over the place.


----------



## Dave S

We are now into 9 pages of things that irritate us but only 3 pages on what we are passionate about.

What a load of miserable gits we are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave S

Just think;

On every main road.

In every layby.

On every motorway.

In every motorway service station.

In every main road truck stop.

In every traffic jam.

There is;










and thinking about that, in these days of sexual equality heavily biased towards the female sex isn't it about time they they started naming their trucks with male names as well?

See the latest list of trucks/names - http://sdwebsite.co.uk/fleet/eddiestobart.php


----------



## Bisbow

Dave S said:


> Just think;
> 
> On every main road.
> 
> In every layby.
> 
> On every motorway.
> 
> In every motorway service station.
> 
> In every main road truck stop.
> 
> In every traffic jam.
> 
> There is;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thinking about that, in these days of sexual equality heavily biased towards the female sex isn't it about time they they started naming their trucks with male names as well?
> 
> See the latest list of trucks/names - http://sdwebsite.co.uk/fleet/eddiestobart.php


Aren't all motor vehicles and ships called she anyway, I can't imagine a lorry called William John somehow

Very misty this morning, so quiet, not even a bird singing
\\It is almost like an autumn morning


----------



## Lurcherlad

This is random, but while searching on line for a suitable picture for my bathroom, I found this:










Just tickled me


----------



## westie~ma

Inwardly I'm not coping very well with some toxic drama that my father is stirring up.

Decided to finally declutter my wardrobe room I uncovered this ....










It had got swomped by clothes that I'd hung on my door (ages ago :Shy), so long ago that I had forgotten it was even there.

I'm not into the trend of affirmations as decor and I think I only bought this for the hearts but today finding it, took my breath away a bit igeon


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> This is random, but while searching on line for a suitable picture for my bathroom, I found this:
> 
> View attachment 356112
> 
> 
> Just tickled me


Love it 



westie~ma said:


> Inwardly I'm not coping very well with some toxic drama that my father is stirring up.
> 
> Decided to finally declutter my wardrobe room I uncovered this ....
> 
> View attachment 356138
> 
> 
> It had got swomped by clothes that I'd hung on my door (ages ago :Shy), so long ago that I had forgotten it was even there.
> 
> I'm not into the trend of affirmations as decor and I think I only bought this for the hearts but today finding it, took my breath away a bit igeon


Sorry to hear you are struggling.

I'm not into that kinda thing either, but I'm glad it helped you today.


----------



## Rosie64

It was a nice bright morning this morning so I got my scooter out and took Chip for a nice walk further afield than normal
when we got back I put the scooter on charge and sat down for a cup of tea, I must have dozed off for a while 
when I woke up I went out to check on the scooter it was tipping down and the scooter, charger and extension were soaked 
I have dried them off as much as I could in the rain just hope they will be ok when they dry out fully


----------



## Happy Paws2

Vacuum blow up this morning, well it's nearly 10 years old and has had to cope with Dillons long hair. A new one is arriving between 6 and 10 tonight.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boiler pump went phut!

Have to get a new one fitted now.

Why, when you think you have all the jobs in the house scheduled ( and enough funds to cover them) something expensive breaks?


----------



## lullabydream

@Lurcherlad not quite a boxer...but I have dog pictures in my bathroom. One is a dog looking on to sea..reminds me of whitby one of our favourite places as a family. Then I have smaller postcards..similar ilk of dogs and cats in boats actually from Whitby which I framed. So I say..go for the boxer picture!


----------



## Siskin

Funny enough the widget on our central heating that controls whether it's just hot water or heating, decided to stop working right at the end of the cold weather (clever central heating widget).
We left everything as it was until we came back from Suffolk before contacting John our friendly boiler mam to come and see what he could do. He popped in this afternoon as all is now back to normal again.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Boiler pump went phut!
> 
> Have to get a new one fitted now.
> 
> Why, when you think you have all the jobs in the house scheduled ( and enough funds to cover them) something expensive breaks?[/QUOTE
> 
> Isn't that sods law???


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy this evening  back on board my boy. Can only do walking and we're not out of the woods yet but so nice after 6 weeks off. Fingers crossed he continues to look better and we can start doing a bit more


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 356188
> 
> 
> Happy this evening  back on board my boy. Can only do walking and we're not out of the woods yet but so nice after 6 weeks off. Fingers crossed he continues to look better and we can start doing a bit more


That is good to hear


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> @Lurcherlad not quite a boxer...but I have dog pictures in my bathroom. One is a dog looking on to sea..reminds me of whitby one of our favourite places as a family. Then I have smaller postcards..similar ilk of dogs and cats in boats actually from Whitby which I framed. So I say..go for the boxer picture!


I want something to go with a beach scene on the other wall.

Thinking I should try and do one of my own and copy a photo I took whilst actually on a beach in DomRep in January 

I could try this one...










Probably not too difficult if kept "abstract".


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I want something to go with a beach scene on the other wall.
> 
> Thinking I should try and do one of my own and copy a photo I took whilst actually on a beach in DomRep in January
> 
> I could try this one...
> 
> View attachment 356200
> 
> 
> Probably not too difficult if kept "abstract".


Ironically my friend has got an abstract type canvas in her bathroom which she took herself of beach at Scarborough not as good and tropical as your Dom Rep one but it's still pretty...canvas isn't too much if you look around online and usually pretty quick to deliver too!


----------



## Siskin

Big thunderstorm here, amazing lightening, horrendous downpours of rain.

It's all gone quiet now, ominously so


----------



## Sandysmum

I've been offline for a bit after my op, it's been a bit hurty to type, but normal service is (almost) resumed.


----------



## westie~ma

Lurcherlad said:


> I want something to go with a beach scene on the other wall.
> 
> Thinking I should try and do one of my own and copy a photo I took whilst actually on a beach in DomRep in January
> 
> I could try this one...
> 
> View attachment 356200
> 
> 
> Probably not too difficult if kept "abstract".


Love that picture


----------



## Lurcherlad

westie~ma said:


> Love that picture


I bought a watercolour pad today (I have paints and brushes)...watch this space!


----------



## Zaros

Lurcherlad said:


> I bought a watercolour pad today (I have paints and brushes)...watch this space!


I'll be watching this space with great anticipation for you to produce a masterpiece. I have a special fondness for folks with real creative talent. They deserve admiration.

Every year I ask MrsZee what she would like for her birthday and she always replies _'Something homemade' _

Obviously not content with the home I made for her  I bought her a set of water colours, artist's brushes, a couple of canvasses and an easel for her B/day the year before last and told her to produce something for herself.
She thought the gift was an excellent idea but, as of yet, those canvasses still have much in common with her mind.

They're blank.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Zaros said:


> I'll be watching this space with great anticipation for you to produce a masterpiece. I have a special fondness for folks with real creative talent. They deserve admiration.
> 
> Every year I ask MrsZee what she would like for her birthday and she always replies _'Something homemade' _
> 
> Obviously not content with the home I made for her  I bought her a set of water colours, artist's brushes, a couple of canvasses and an easel for her B/day the year before last and told her to produce something for herself.
> She thought the gift was an excellent idea but, as of yet, those canvasses still have much in common with her mind.
> 
> They're blank.


No pressure! :Nailbiting

My dad was the one with creative talent. I can't promise it's passed down to me though


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well My new vac arrived at 7pm last night, tried it this morning, it's much lighter than my old one and smaller, so I thought I'd made a mistake. Tried the pet brush and was amazed how good it's getting up Dillons long hair and how much dirt it's got out of the carpet. 

At about 12 o'clock put it out on the front lawn with some other old electrics hoping the Tact-man would take them, looked out the window an hour later just in time to see them go into the back of a lorry, so everything has gone.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Got some exciting news today. I may be moving to a new house with a friend later this year! Not got all the details sorted yet but I'm excited at the prospect of it


----------



## Siskin

Boxerluver30 said:


> Got some exciting news today. I may be moving to a new house with a friend later this year! Not got all the details sorted yet but I'm excited at the prospect of it


A new and better house?

I was thinking the other day how our choices of where we have lived are directly related to the fact I've always had dogs. So a reasonable garden, suitable walking nearby, and so on. The reason we live in this village was due to all the public footpaths in the area. Same with the static van, walks everywhere within a minute or two from the van


----------



## Boxerluver30

Siskin said:


> A new and better house?
> 
> I was thinking the other day how our choices of where we have lived are directly related to the fact I've always had dogs. So a reasonable garden, suitable walking nearby, and so on. The reason we live in this village was due to all the public footpaths in the area. Same with the static van, walks everywhere within a minute or two from the van


I've not actually seen the house yet as it's being renovated first. I know the area it's in is nice though. I don't know if we could have pets there or not and if we did it would be most likely be a cat as we would both be out all day mostly during the week so wouldn't be fair on a dog. I'm honestly fine with that though as it would only be a 10-20 minute drive away from home. So I could always go back to see Samson


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oh and I know it has a front and back garden


----------



## westie~ma

Siskin said:


> A new and better house?
> 
> I was thinking the other day how our choices of where we have lived are directly related to the fact I've always had dogs. So a reasonable garden, suitable walking nearby, and so on. The reason we live in this village was due to all the public footpaths in the area. Same with the static van, walks everywhere within a minute or two from the van


Similar to us, not on a main road, walks closeby that I don't have to drive to. Easy to secure garden.

We made the not on a main road due to the kids and the cat we had at the time.

All the properties have excellent walks nearby.


----------



## lullabydream

Is it out me then.. that also considers where a Christmas Tree can go as well as the other things when moving house? As I was shallow enough to think about that when I moved twice from my original home from moving out.
Bonus...this house has a bay window for the tree!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Is it out me then.. that also considers where a Christmas Tree can go as well as the other things when moving house? As I was shallow enough to think about that when I moved twice from my original home from moving out.
> Bonus...this house has a bay window for the tree!


Good views are a must too. Somebody once said to me that why worry about the interior of a house as you spend a lot of time looking out of windows, it's the views out there that matter. Not sure I would go quite that far, but I get what he was meaning.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Good views are a must too. Somebody once said to me that why worry about the interior of a house as you spend a lot of time looking out of windows, it's the views out there that matter. Not sure I would go quite that far, but I get what he was meaning.


That's why I want my garden outside albeit a yard sorted so I can work on my containers. Never really had gardens it was always practical for children so lots of grass. I spent ages inmy other house which a flower bed maintaining it..for the owners as it was rent it, to ruin it when they replacec wall for safer fence. This garden here was nothing just mud and too many dogs to keep it grassed due to lack of size so have done a bit a year...so work in progress!
It's strange because Iive in terrace house it took to get to see how near those are across the road. Seemed really close at first but they don't seem too bad now!


----------



## Bisbow

Picked my first strawberries this morning and ate them still warm from the sun

They were delicious


----------



## westie~ma

It's bbq weather here.
Dh treated himself to a gas bbq this year, what a wonder, much easier than charcoal.

I thoroughly enjoy a bbq as I don't cook just make sure he cooks the food properly.

He's cooking for 9 today 

I've marinaded enough meat for the whole street :Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag

Starting at 6 then straight through to 10.30 kickoff cos Wales are playing South Africa .. in America.



Bisbow said:


> Picked my first strawberries this morning and ate them still warm from the sun
> 
> They were delicious


Oooooo how lovely xxx


----------



## Teddy-dog

Definitely not bbq weather here! Been out for a rainy walk with the dogs


----------



## Eeyore

A perfect day off for me: first I baked a rhubarb pie, then set off on a bike ride for a swim and then just chilling with a book and PF. Later a pizza from the freezer and cold beer. Too hot for anything else.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Very much bbq weather here . Scorchio! Had a quick wonder around the new forest this morning, before it got too hot. Lots of foals with protective mothers:Joyful


----------



## Eeyore

HarlequinCat said:


> Very much bbc weather here . Scorchio! Had a quick wonder around the new forest this morning, lots of foals wuth protective mothers:Joyful


Scorchio!! Loved that sketch. RIP Caroline Aherne.


----------



## Zaros

No BBQ weather here I'm afraid.

Well, it's actually the most ideal weather for a BBQ, unfortunately the unnaturally hot weather has turned the surrounding forest into a tinder box. It's plus 28C in the shade.
No smoking, no BBQs, no naked flames or bonfires.

This time last year we were still under a foot of snow with temperatures of minus 28C 

Global warming is kinda worrying us at the moment because if some errant rambler come smoker passes through and negligently drops their *** end, everything goes up in flames.


----------



## Magyarmum

26C here but overcast and muggy! We had a thunderstorm this morning, fortunately after the dogs had had their walk. I wanted to do some gardening today but after this morning's rain the ground's too wet. 

For the past hour the thunder's been rumbling around the hills again, and it's got so dark I've had to switch the lights on inside. I was hoping to take the dogs another long walk across the fields, but hate being out when it's thundering, (and getting soaked to the skin), so we'll give it a miss, unless of course it clears up for this evening.


----------



## Siskin

Very warm here and I’m doing the dreaded ironing


----------



## ForestWomble

jetsmum said:


> I've been offline for a bit after my op, it's been a bit hurty to type, but normal service is (almost) resumed.


Welcome back. Hope you are feeling 100% better by now.



Siskin said:


> Good views are a must too. Somebody once said to me that why worry about the interior of a house as you spend a lot of time looking out of windows, it's the views out there that matter. Not sure I would go quite that far, but I get what he was meaning.


It is one thing I hope for when I (finally) get to move, that I will have at least some green to look at (hopefully a lawn in the front, even better a private front garden that I can plant what I'd like), right now my view is flagstones and a brick wall.  
At least I can see my raised flower bed once outside.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has ordered me a new chair as the springs in mine have gone and I need a raised chair, I can't get up from a normal chair, should be here in about 5 days


----------



## westie~ma

Teddy-dog said:


> Definitely not bbq weather here! Been out for a rainy walk with the dogs


Believe me, we don't get many bbq days here in my bit of South Wales, last year we had one bbq all year.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Prepare for rain and cold this late afternoon/evening .... we are planning a bbq!


----------



## westie~ma

Gorgeous here again today. 
Too hot really ... dare I say that? 

I'm thinking of getting a buggy for Mont, this weather saps him on the later part of the walk. Dh is ademant he's fine but he walks ahead of us and I end up carrying him so he can have a rest. 

I've a shopping trolley for London so a buggy for the dog isn't beyond the realms.


----------



## Lurcherlad

westie~ma said:


> Gorgeous here again today.
> Too hot really ... dare I say that?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a buggy for Mont, this weather saps him on the later part of the walk. Dh is ademant he's fine but he walks ahead of us and I end up carrying him so he can have a rest.
> 
> I've a shopping trolley for London so a buggy for the dog isn't beyond the realms.


Good idea 

Maybe try a secondhand child's buggy first if you want to make sure he'll settle in one before splashing out?


----------



## ebonycat

It’s been very hot today in my part of Essex

Alfie (cat) is having a mad half hour, he’s been chasing round the whole house with balls & tinsel balls.
Earlier Lady dog was having a mad chase around the garden.

Support worker due here in the morning, he’s always running late, which gets my anxiety levels high.


----------



## SinneJ

Here in Belgium (sorry not a native speaker) the weather has turned around for the worse .. lot's of rain and compared to last week, it's quite cold. But I believe that (apart from the rain) the weather is agreeable for the animals. My horse and cat both seem more alive again now it's a bit less exotic outside, poor things.


----------



## Sandysmum

Went to see Solo, a star wars story this morning. I'm not really a SW fan, but it was interesting to see the back story of Han and Chewie. I do like a big SFX movie, lots of explosions and fighting, much better than all the kissy kissy stuff!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Going to a wedding tomorrow and I can't find the only handbag that goes with the dress I'm wearing. Just had a mad sort through my bedroom to try and find it with no luck. Here's to hoping my mum 'borrowed' it and I'll find it in her room tomorrow! :Nailbiting


----------



## Bisbow

westie~ma said:


> Gorgeous here again today.
> Too hot really ... dare I say that?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a buggy for Mont, this weather saps him on the later part of the walk. Dh is ademant he's fine but he walks ahead of us and I end up carrying him so he can have a rest.
> 
> I've a shopping trolley for London so a buggy for the dog isn't beyond the realms.


Holly loved her doggy pushchair, it meant she could get out and about and ride in comfort when she got tired
I'm sure Mont would appreciate one


----------



## westie~ma

Bisbow said:


> Holly loved her doggy pushchair, it meant she could get out and about and ride in comfort when she got tired
> I'm sure Mont would appreciate one


Looking online I'm struggling to find one that fits what I need it to do; isn't too bulky (it will come to London & Pembrokeshire as well as around here), folds quickly, wheels that can cope with different surfaces cos we don't do many smooth pavement walks mostly grassy and forest roadways so slightly gravelly. Won't take it to the beach. I think it needs suspension to keep him comfy.


----------



## lullabydream

westie~ma said:


> Looking online I'm struggling to find one that fits what I need it to do; isn't too bulky (it will come to London & Pembrokeshire as well as around here), folds quickly, wheels that can cope with different surfaces cos we don't do many smooth pavement walks mostly grassy and forest roadways so slightly gravelly. Won't take it to the beach. I think it needs suspension to keep him comfy.


How heavy is he? Would a baby sling be an option? Am considering one for Cleo my chihuahua as I don't want her to miss out on walks but with the other two shooting off and the hot weather might be too much for her. She's only 3kg though!

My only stumbling block is OH and my son are chief dog walkers currently. My son will be fine with it...OH not too sure!


----------



## Bisbow

Dull dreary morning with a sharp breeze

I hurt my back by trying to move a heavy plant pot and can hardly move today, pulled some muscles I think
I am wearing a thermalcare belt to try to ease the pain, it helps a little until I move awkwardly
Hope it eases soon so I can do things again


----------



## lullabydream

What a night! Eevee woke me as apparently my son wasn't coming to bed quick enough for her second bedtime treat. Then the little traitor didn't come back to bed after her treat..stayed with my son. He spent the weekend away so she's obviously missed him. Woke up this morning no sign of her so she's obviously gone back after breakfast to him again! 

Am glad she slept well because after her waking me I couldn't actually sleep!

It's really dull but warm here!


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> Dull dreary morning with a sharp breeze
> 
> I hurt my back by trying to move a heavy plant pot and can hardly move today, pulled some muscles I think
> I am wearing a thermalcare belt to try to ease the pain, it helps a little until I move awkwardly
> Hope it eases soon so I can do things again


Hope your back eases soon.


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> What a night! Eevee woke me as apparently my son wasn't coming to bed quick enough for her second bedtime treat. Then the little traitor didn't come back to bed after her treat..stayed with my son. He spent the weekend away so she's obviously missed him. Woke up this morning no sign of her so she's obviously gone back after breakfast to him again!
> 
> Am glad she slept well because after her waking me I couldn't actually sleep!
> 
> It's really dull but warm here!


I'm another one suffering from lack of sleep thanks to the four legged members of the family.

Last night after an exceptionally hot day, Georgina refused to come in wanting to stay outside where it was cooler. I'd brought her in around 9.30 pm only for madam to throw a tantrum, scuffing her back legs on the carpet and moaning and groaning at me until I couldn't stand it any longer so I opened the door and let her out She finally decided she'd rather sleep in her own bed (mine) than on the itchy front door mat around 11 pm.

Thank you Pei Face ... good job I luvs ya!

As if that wasn't enough that little black devil of a Gwylim boy woke me up at 4.30 am pottering around the house. Usually if I call him he'll come and snuggle up next to me, but not this morning. He started to woof, then the woofs became barks and then because that wasn't having any effect, he does his party piece and starts hooooooooooooooooowling! It got me up like a shot and I opened the door to let him out, then went back to bed, but like you couldn't sleep

Don't tell him though, but I wouldn't change him for anything!


----------



## lullabydream

Just had a nice grooming session with Stan. True to form Eevee had to get in on the action so had to humour her and run the tangle teezer over her too. Does nothing for her coat what so ever but she's not one to miss out on anything.

If she wakes me tonight I won't be happy. I need a decent night sleep for once!


----------



## Happy Paws2

My new chair arrived yesterday I very pleased with it, it give my back much more support and it's so easy to get up.

After having the front of the house painted the weekend, I'm going to get some paint for the doorstep and OH is going to paint the back gate.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> My new chair arrived yesterday I very pleased with it, it give my back much more support and it's so easy to get up.
> 
> After having the front of the house painted the weekend, I'm going to get some paint for the doorstep and OH is going to paint the back gate.


Sounds like that chair is a success 

********************

I should be doing something like coursework or tidying or something, but Bungo is lying on his blanket with his shoulder and head resting on my foot, he looks so comfy and I don't want to disturb him, so it gives me a good excuse to be lazy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Phew it's hard to work past half four.... Need to get my head back into it.

Had the vet back for a check up on the horse this afternoon. He seemed relatively pleased with how he's doing, but we have to be careful with him. Good news is that he is allowed back out in the field, so he was sedated and turned out. No more mucking out 2x a day for me! He just needs to be sensible! I can carry on working him but just in walk, going to be a couple of months before we can do anything more than a walk and a bit of trot. Fingers crossed he doesn't go lame again as he'll need different treatment then probably.

Teddy has been pleased as I've been working from home today 

I also made a big decision and handed in my notice at work! Been there 3 and a half years now so quite scary for me. The plan is to start my own dog walking business - we've worked out finances for the first couple of months while my income might be low just got to hope I get clients!! Eeek.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Teddy-dog said:


> Phew it's hard to work past half four.... Need to get my head back into it.
> 
> Had the vet back for a check up on the horse this afternoon. He seemed relatively pleased with how he's doing, but we have to be careful with him. Good news is that he is allowed back out in the field, so he was sedated and turned out. No more mucking out 2x a day for me! He just needs to be sensible! I can carry on working him but just in walk, going to be a couple of months before we can do anything more than a walk and a bit of trot. Fingers crossed he doesn't go lame again as he'll need different treatment then probably.
> 
> Teddy has been pleased as I've been working from home today
> 
> I also made a big decision and handed in my notice at work! Been there 3 and a half years now so quite scary for me. The plan is to start my own dog walking business - we've worked out finances for the first couple of months while my income might be low just got to hope I get clients!! Eeek.


Oh good luck on your dog walking business!

Good new though that your horse will make it through ok too . As long as he takes it easy, animals never seem to do what the vet tells them too .


----------



## Teddy-dog

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh good luck on your dog walking business!
> 
> Good new though that your horse will make it through ok too . As long as he takes it easy, animals never seem to do what the vet tells them too .


Thank you! I am excited and terrified at the same time haha.

I know, animals are terrible! He was sedated today so we knew he'd go out quietly. He's stabled overnight so I'm hoping tomorrow he'll go out just as quiet. He's normally a proper dope and is really not a quirky horse, but after being in for 6 weeks I think even he would be a bit excited to go out!


----------



## Bisbow

My back is still playing up. yesterday was dreadful, very painful
Not so bad today but still hurts

That will teach me not to try and move a heavy potted plant by myself


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been cold today but at least it's been mainly dry.
I did paint the front step the other day but OH still hasn't not done the gate yet so I might have a go myself in the next few days when it's warmed up again. Going to get tea ready for the start of 7 o'clock News then turning over to watch the end of the second practice laps for Sundays Grand Prix as there is a load of rubbish on TV tonight.


----------



## grumpy goby

My random chatter.... we have had a productive month or so! We ran off to the wood last month to get hitched (it was just us, and the registrar... in the woods by a river so perfect!) and had an awesome surprise this morning...

I am flying to Melbourne for work this week, Sod’s law as my travel conditions on my visa expired today and I needed to apply for my Permanent Residency (they won’t accept it before it expires) (I was on a skilled migrant residency visa, indefinite but with travel conditions meaning if I leave they don’t have to let me back!), so I had to go to the immigration office to apply for last minute travel extensions to get my work trip done before I apply when I get back.... massive PITA having to pay and complete forms twice, but I was told it was the only way to do it.

They only went and approved the permanent visa on the spot!!!!! So now it’s official, we are here for good! Such a relief and so exciting!


----------



## Lurcherlad

How lovely - congratulations! 

Wishing you a long and happy future together


----------



## Lurcherlad

Darling son, 21, is away all weekend at a festival in Manchester and getting a brief text from him when I woke this morning reassured me he’s safe and made my day 

I know he’s a strapping, 6 foot man now, but he’s still my “baby”


----------



## SinneJ

Lurcherlad said:


> Darling son, 21, is away all weekend at a festival in Manchester and getting a brief text from him when I woke this morning reassured me he's safe and made my day
> 
> I know he's a strapping, 6 foot man now, but he's still my "baby"


Yes and it's so nice when you don't have to ask for it. I tend to forget :Angelic but my mom is always happy when I remember to reassure her hehe.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very warm today, finally got the gate painted, not feeling to good now had a dizzy spell I think it was bending down doing the bottom part of the gate, still it's done now and that all that matters  having a rest now, doing nothing else today.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im just chilling out today, watered the garden.....thats about it!

Had a delivery from my catalogue coz everybody kept telling me that only having 2 pairs of trousers was abit sad.:Shy The delivery person was very cheerful and also about 10 years old! Who knew that Hermes employed child labour!!?


----------



## Siskin

Just come back from a few hours in the pub after a rather contentious parish council meeting. Let Isla out for a pee and she found me a hedgehog!
Didn’t take much finding as it was on the patio. Isla did a good 'leave it' and went off fo her pee and waited until I allowed to come back past the hedgie. Then we all stood indoors watching it through the patio doors to make sure it was ok. It was and it decided to go back to next doors garden.

I’ve had a suspicion that there has been hedgies about just watching Isla’s reaction when I let her out in the evening, really pleased to have seen it though, a rare sight these days.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've got my first CBT session today, been waiting for this for so long and I've really been struggling recently with my anxiety/phobias and depression. Fingers crossed it all goes well and the therapist is a good one.


----------



## Lurcherlad

PawsOnMe said:


> I've got my first CBT session today, been waiting for this for so long and I've really been struggling recently with my anxiety/phobias and depression. Fingers crossed it all goes well and the therapist is a good one.


Sending positive vibes and hope it goes really well


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lurcherlad said:


> Sending positive vibes and hope it goes really well


Thank you


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> I've had a suspicion that there has been hedgies about just watching Isla's reaction when I let her out in the evening, really pleased to have seen it though, a rare sight these days.


How nice to see a hedgehog! (that isnt a road pancake). TBH thought the only wildlife I see around here are very streetwise foxes and grey squirrels.



PawsOnMe said:


> I've got my first CBT session today, been waiting for this for so long and I've really been struggling recently with my anxiety/phobias and depression. Fingers crossed it all goes well and the therapist is a good one.


Hope it goes well for you @PawsOnMe and you get alot out of it.

Im currently annoyed with the weather. I cant decide wether to go to bed under the duvet (then wake up at 5am all hot and sweaty) or just a sheet (then wake up at 5am freezing cold). I just cant seem to organize my bedding to fit the temperature.....total first world problem!LOL


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thinking about you today and fingers crossed all goes well for you.


----------



## lullabydream

Hope the CBT goes well @PawsOnMe and your therapist is lovely. You need someone you can relate to for it to truly work well


----------



## Bisbow

Siskin said:


> Just come back from a few hours in the pub after a rather contentious parish council meeting. Let Isla out for a pee and she found me a hedgehog!
> Didn't take much finding as it was on the patio. Isla did a good 'leave it' and went off fo her pee and waited until I allowed to come back past the hedgie. Then we all stood indoors watching it through the patio doors to make sure it was ok. It was and it decided to go back to next doors garden.
> 
> I've had a suspicion that there has been hedgies about just watching Isla's reaction when I let her out in the evening, really pleased to have seen it though, a rare sight these days.


Lovely to see hedgehogs, Chilli is very good at finding the, as well, she very carefully picks them up and plonks them in the middle of the garden with no injury to herself or the poor hegdie


----------



## ForestWomble

Good luck for today @PawsOnMe

I'm feeling dreadful 
Don't know if its my anxiety, the weather or I've picked up a bug or a mixture of these, but Sunday I had really bad anxiety symptoms but worse than normal, then yesterday I spent the whole day feeling light headed and s bit icky, feel better today but still not right, feel kinda 'weak' and trembly and doesn't take much to make me cry  I've had enough of this!


----------



## Bisbow

PawsOnMe said:


> I've got my first CBT session today, been waiting for this for so long and I've really been struggling recently with my anxiety/phobias and depression. Fingers crossed it all goes well and the therapist is a good one.


Hope it works out well for you and you benefit from it


----------



## Bisbow

Animallover26 said:


> Good luck for today @PawsOnMe
> 
> I'm feeling dreadful
> Don't know if its my anxiety, the weather or I've picked up a bug or a mixture of these, but Sunday I had really bad anxiety symptoms but worse than normal, then yesterday I spent the whole day feeling light headed and s bit icky, feel better today but still not right, feel kinda 'weak' and trembly and doesn't take much to make me cry  I've had enough of this!


Poor you, hope you are soon feeling better

My back is a bit better but it is slow going, I am fed up with it now


----------



## SinneJ

Good luck @PawsOnMe . I have a friend who's just had amazing results with CBT, I hope it goes just as well for you.

@Animallover26 
I feel about the same. With me it's exams combined with the new dog. He's lovely, but it's a bit much. I barely sleep during exams, but that's normal, but now it's all really wearing me down. I'm cold all the time (also shaking), sweaty, not hungry so I have to force myself to eat. Blegh..

I have to push through, but it's 2 more weeks and I hope I don't catch something just because of the exhaustion .


----------



## PawsOnMe

Thank you everyone  I'm there at 1pm.



Animallover26 said:


> Good luck for today @PawsOnMe
> 
> I'm feeling dreadful
> Don't know if its my anxiety, the weather or I've picked up a bug or a mixture of these, but Sunday I had really bad anxiety symptoms but worse than normal, then yesterday I spent the whole day feeling light headed and s bit icky, feel better today but still not right, feel kinda 'weak' and trembly and doesn't take much to make me cry  I've had enough of this!


Thank you x i've been similar for the past few days where I can't tell if it's anxiety or a tummy bug  I hope it's just the weather for you and you're soon feeling better x


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> Poor you, hope you are soon feeling better
> 
> My back is a bit better but it is slow going, I am fed up with it now


Thank you.

Hope your back gets better really soon.



SinneJ said:


> Good luck @PawsOnMe . I have a friend who's just had amazing results with CBT, I hope it goes just as well for you.
> 
> @Animallover26
> I feel about the same. With me it's exams combined with the new dog. He's lovely, but it's a bit much. I barely sleep during exams, but that's normal, but now it's all really wearing me down. I'm cold all the time (also shaking), sweaty, not hungry so I have to force myself to eat. Blegh..
> 
> I have to push through, but it's 2 more weeks and I hope I don't catch something just because of the exhaustion .


Good luck with your exams. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you everyone  I'm there at 1pm.
> 
> Thank you x i've been similar for the past few days where I can't tell if it's anxiety or a tummy bug  I hope it's just the weather for you and you're soon feeling better x


Urgh sorry you feel the same too.

It is cooler today than it was yesterday and I do feel a bit better, so for as long as the temperature remains cooler and I feel 100% better in the next few days, think I can say it is at least partially weather related. Though my anxiety has been bad lately so I wouldn't be surprised if it's a mixture of the two. 

Again, good luck for today.


----------



## HarlequinCat

@PawsOnMe I hope it went well, and that it will help you over time. The wait for CBT can be so long!

My TMJ disorder jaw has settled down now. The muscles in my jaw and in the neck below the ear went so tight after just swallowing liquid food it felt like it was going to snap . And I couldn't open my mouth much. But after the muscle massages and physio the doc told me to do I'm back to just a clicking jaw, and hopefully the exercises should help with that. I'm so glad to be back to semi normal food. Slim fast shakes were gross and soups weren't filling enough


----------



## lullabydream

Hope everything went ok @PawsOnMe

I feel totally rubbish today, been encased by dogs so I think that was supposed to help!

Hope everyone is having a good day today as the weather seems nice from where I am sitting


----------



## PawsOnMe

It went okay, I've had it before so knew what to expect so tried to lay it all on the table so I can get the most out if the next 11 sessions. She thinks I've got OCD and not a phobia which I don't agree with as any OCD traits are all because of my phobia of being sick (washing hands, not touching face, having to keep washing hands whilst cooking to avoid contamination) so feel a bit weird having to keep saying that my issue is with the emetophobia and that and the anxiety/panic surrounding that is what I need the help with. Next appointment isn't for another 3 weeks and then hopefully it'll be a weekly thing.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> It went okay, I've had it before so knew what to expect so tried to lay it all on the table so I can get the most out if the next 11 sessions. She thinks I've got OCD and not a phobia which I don't agree with as any OCD traits are all because of my phobia of being sick (washing hands, not touching face, having to keep washing hands whilst cooking to avoid contamination) so feel a bit weird having to keep saying that my issue is with the emetophobia and that and the anxiety/panic surrounding that is what I need the help with. Next appointment isn't for another 3 weeks and then hopefully it'll be a weekly thing.


OCD is an anxiety disorder.

I can see where you are coming from but I can see the link in her mind to OCD.. as in you have to wash your hands because if you don't this will happen (anxiety related). Does that make sense?

You probably know this but I think in weird way this thread helps to enlighten the fact that people do these obsessive and compulsive behaviours because if they don't they fear the worse... No one wants to wash hand, check light switches the list is endless

However in theory dealing with the anxiety as OCD rather than phobia, it doesn't really matter and plays better to be dealt with as OCD than phobia in my opinion. I hope it should help more.

Hope that's offered some reassurance @PawsOnMe


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> OCD is an anxiety disorder.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from but I can see the link in her mind to OCD.. as in you have to wash your hands because if you don't this will happen (anxiety related). Does that make sense?
> 
> You probably know this but I think in weird way this thread helps to enlighten the fact that people do these obsessive and compulsive behaviours because if they don't they fear the worse... No one wants to wash hand, check light switches the list is endless
> 
> However in theory dealing with the anxiety as OCD rather than phobia, it doesn't really matter and plays better to be dealt with as OCD than phobia in my opinion. I hope it should help more.
> 
> Hope that's offered some reassurance @PawsOnMe


Yeah that makes sense and helps, thank you. I just felt like OCD is a serious anxiety disorder (I've seen someone literally take the skin off her hands washing them) so felt a bit like a fraud if that makes sense.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Yeah that makes sense and helps, thank you. I just felt like OCD is a serious anxiety disorder (I've seen someone literally take the skin off her hands washing them) so felt a bit like a fraud if that makes sense.


Mental Health is not a competition!

I think sometimes if people went sooner for help then things wouldn't get so bad. If that makes sense. Although we often think that we are not that bad, or people are worse off than us, and feel guilty. Which we should not to be honest. Then also there is getting the help. When we need it the help is like you have discovered on a waiting list...so naturally we may have used self help methods and helped ourselves or got worse and the timing for help depending on the therapy may no longer be right either.


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Mental Health is not a competition!
> 
> I think sometimes if people went sooner for help then things wouldn't get so bad. If that makes sense. Although we often think that we are not that bad, or people are worse off than us, and feel guilty. Which we should not to be honest. Then also there is getting the help. When we need it the help is like you have discovered on a waiting list...so naturally we may have used self help methods and helped ourselves or got worse and the timing for help depending on the therapy may no longer be right either.


No I know it's not a competition I just meant I didn't think I have OCD, maybe slight obsessive tendencies but I can recognise and rationalise them to avoid doing them, i suppose it doesn't matter what she calls it though as I'd imagine the advice/help will be the same.

It took so long for the therapy, I've been on the waiting list for well over a year after I got took off the list for trying to cancel an appointment at a place miles away from me (I struggle leaving the house with my anxiety). So it's been about 3 years waiting


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> No I know it's not a competition I just meant I didn't think I have OCD, maybe slight obsessive tendencies but I can recognise and rationalise them to avoid doing them, i suppose it doesn't matter what she calls it though as I'd imagine the advice/help will be the same.
> 
> It took so long for the therapy, I've been on the waiting list for well over a year after I got took off the list for trying to cancel an appointment at a place miles away from me (I struggle leaving the house with my anxiety). So it's been about 3 years waiting


That annoys me at times with mental health. Appointments and everything.

Actually not just mental health. All hospital appointments when you are feeling really rubbish come at the most inappropriate time and at the worse places too!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hope your therapy helps @PawsOnMe.

And hope you feel better too @Animallover26


----------



## Siskin

Today Isla found me a young Nuthatch in the front garden. 
Looked like it might have flown into the window and was just sat on the path looking a bit stunned. Took it round the back and sat it in a sheltered spot for it to recover.
It's now perked up a lot more, but I'm wondering if it's still being fed as it's not inclined to fly off. Hopefully it will start shouting when it's hungry and the parents will find it.

Have to say I'm well pleased with Isla's reaction when she found the bird. In the past she has been very keen to get to at any window casualties and has grabbed them, but she just sniffed and looked back at me as if to say 'look at this'

T


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> Hope your therapy helps @PawsOnMe.
> 
> And hope you feel better too @Animallover26


Thank you.

Thankfully now that the weather is cooler, the light headedness has gone, but I have another problem now :Arghh

Been trying to phone the GP but haven't had anyone answer the phone yet, and I hate phoning the dr so have to get my courage up to phone in the first place. :Shifty


----------



## Sandysmum

After not being able to wash my hair for almost 3 weeks, I went to the hairdressers today and now I feel wonderful. She also put it in a beautiful french plait so that I don't have to worry about it for a few days. Only a small thing but it's made such a difference to my mood.:Happy


----------



## ForestWomble

jetsmum said:


> After not being able to wash my hair for almost 3 weeks, I went to the hairdressers today and now I feel wonderful. She also put it in a beautiful french plait so that I don't have to worry about it for a few days. Only a small thing but it's made such a difference to my mood.:Happy


I know that feeling, it's great  Really pleased for you, french plaits are beautiful.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thankfully now that the weather is cooler, the light headedness has gone, but I have another problem now :Arghh
> 
> Been trying to phone the GP but haven't had anyone answer the phone yet, and I hate phoning the dr so have to get my courage up to phone in the first place. :Shifty


Ooh it's annoying trying to get through to GPs- do you do online access? You can book appointments and stuff online.



jetsmum said:


> After not being able to wash my hair for almost 3 weeks, I went to the hairdressers today and now I feel wonderful. She also put it in a beautiful french plait so that I don't have to worry about it for a few days. Only a small thing but it's made such a difference to my mood.:Happy


Ooh French plaits are lovely


----------



## ForestWomble

Teddy-dog said:


> O*oh it's annoying trying to get through to GPs- do you do online access? You can book appointments and stuff online. *
> 
> Ooh French plaits are lovely


I used to do online access, but then about the time there was that NHS computer scare, they changed the system and the old code I had no longer works, apparently I have to go to the doctors with proof of who I am and fill in a request to get the new access codes etc. Due to various reasons about that time getting down there just didn't happen, then it was the new year and luckily I haven't needed to see the GP plus I'm trying to move so I keep thinking no point in going through all that when I'm hopefully moving soon anyway. Think I need to see the dr so will probably get it sorted then.


----------



## lullabydream

Ok my confession today is that I have eaten so much salt and pepper bread that I think I will resemble a loaf tomorrow. We hardly have anywhere to buy it locally. So after an hospital appointment and a mad dash to Morrisons for dog food we had to buy some!


----------



## Siskin

Salt and pepper bread? Never heard of it. My weakness is cheese and onion bread


----------



## Bisbow

I wish the weather would make up it's mind
One day dull and cloudy, next day warm and sunny
Today cloudy, windy and none too warm

We are going to Dorset on Saturday for a week so hoping it turns back warm again and hoping storm Hector goes away on his holiday soon


----------



## Lurcherlad

Same here. Yesterday, gloriously warm and sunny.

Today windy and chilly.

Confused.com


----------



## Bisbow

I think the man in charge of the weather up there must have had a big row with someone and is taking has temper out on us poor mortals down here


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Salt and pepper bread? Never heard of it. My weakness is cheese and onion bread


When I helped at the pet shop my treat would be a chip buttie with salt and pepper bread...divine! Never knew knew you could have it either and always had wholemeal type bread at home. Chips at home was rare till recently too until I got ill and we got an air fryer!

The cheese types bread are popular with OH and one of my son's too!


----------



## lullabydream

I thought I was going to have a glorious sleep last night. No such look. Eevee had to have an early morning poo. I do appreciate that she wakes me up like I the most important person in the world with licking my face and obviously the need to go out. She just took her time about going and seemed flat out as soon as she was in bed when I couldn't get comfy! Typical I think.

At least currently it's sunny here. No idea if the weather is going to change!


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's windy here with sudden high gusts, went out this morning and nearly had my scooter blown over gave me quite a fright  still safe back home now. Dillon doesn't like the wind, so going a walk this morning with OH didn't last very long, he's sure a wimp for a big dog :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

I was woken at 0444 by a text telling me about my unclaimed inheritance and advice to contact the sender 

Yeah, right!

unch


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I was woken at 0444 by a text telling me about my unclaimed inheritance and advice to contact the sender
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> unch


I always switch mine off when I go to bed.


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> I wish the weather would make up it's mind
> One day dull and cloudy, next day warm and sunny
> Today cloudy, windy and none too warm
> 
> We are going to Dorset on Saturday for a week so hoping it turns back warm again and hoping storm Hector goes away on his holiday soon


Where in Dorset if you don't mind saying/



Bisbow said:


> I think the man in charge of the weather up there must have had a big row with someone and is taking has temper out on us poor mortals down here


I remember as a child reading a story about two 'weathermen' they each lived on a cloud I think and one was in charge of the sun, the other in charge of rain and for years they had an arrangement of whose turn it was to have whatever weather each was in charge of. Then one of them became forgetful and couldn't remember whose turn it was so you could get all sorts of weather in the one day. Maybe that's what is happening.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> I always switch mine off when I go to bed.


So do I normally (once OH and DS are in) - I forgot last night!


----------



## Magyarmum

Being the supreme optimist I ordered a sun shelter for the dogs. Not that I think for one minute they'll use it  

Naturally the weather's turned cold enough for me to go back to wearing winter clothes and it's been pouring with rain ever since.

Ah well!


----------



## Bisbow

Animallover26 said:


> Where in Dorset if you don't mind saying/
> 
> I remember as a child reading a story about two 'weathermen' they each lived on a cloud I think and one was in charge of the sun, the other in charge of rain and for years they had an arrangement of whose turn it was to have whatever weather each was in charge of. Then one of them became forgetful and couldn't remember whose turn it was so you could get all sorts of weather in the one day. Maybe that's what is happening.


I like that weather man story, sounds like it could be happening again as you say

We have got a lovely dog friendly cottage in Corfe Castle and have hired a beach hut at Studland, looking forward to a restful week


----------



## Siskin

Nice and sunny here and quite warm too.
We’re packing the motorhome for our trip up to Scotland where it appears to be wet and windy. Stopping off en route to see the new relatives again in the Peak District, then over to a site near Stranraer right by the sea. Think we will stay there a few days to enjoy it and to wait out the rain:Smuggrin. Then we will see what the weather is like and how good or bad the midges are as to where we go next, possibly Skye. Got our midge forecast app up and running so should be able to dodge them. OH wants to go down the Speyside whisky trail and visit some of his favourite distilleries. Then maybe head to the east coast of Scotland - any suggestions where would be good, want the sea somewhere quiet and a place to see dolphins. Then on the way home will spend a few days in Northumberland. 
Depends how good or bad the mobile signal is in Scotland whether you will here from us much, which could be a relief I guess


----------



## PawsOnMe

My aunt has just brought so much card making stuff for me, she's been having a sort out and I'm in heaven now sorting through it all 








I don't know what some of it is (embossing powders? Iris folding?) But I can't wait to give it a go :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Bisbow and @Siskin - hope you both have lovely trips away 

@PawsOnMe - wow that looks amazing! I always want to give stuff like that a go but I'm not very creative so think it would probably not look as good as I imagine!

It's sunny here but very windy so not all that nice to be outside!

I've had a couple of concepts sent to me of logo designs for my new business  Just need some tweaking but I think I'm happy with one of them! It's hard to think what is going to turn out to be a good long term logo for a business.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Teddy-dog said:


> @Bisbow and @Siskin - hope you both have lovely trips away
> 
> @PawsOnMe - wow that looks amazing! I always want to give stuff like that a go but I'm not very creative so think it would probably not look as good as I imagine!
> 
> It's sunny here but very windy so not all that nice to be outside!
> 
> I've had a couple of concepts sent to me of logo designs for my new business  Just need some tweaking but I think I'm happy with one of them! It's hard to think what is going to turn out to be a good long term logo for a business.


Should give it a go  you can get loads of crafty stuff second hand pretty cheap and pinterest has lots of ideas for inspiration 

Best of luck with your new business


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Should give it a go  you can get loads of crafty stuff second hand pretty cheap and pinterest has lots of ideas for inspiration
> 
> Best of luck with your new business


I do need to save money at the moment! And i also do love a pinterest board 

Thank you


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> I like that weather man story, sounds like it could be happening again as you say
> 
> We have got a lovely dog friendly cottage in Corfe Castle and have hired a beach hut at Studland, looking forward to a restful week


Ooo enjoy!

I'm getting a new mobility scooter soon and one of my 'going out wishes' is to Corfe - I am really hoping I will be able to go around the miniature village as well as see round the castle.


----------



## Bisbow

Animallover26 said:


> Ooo enjoy!
> 
> I'm getting a new mobility scooter soon and one of my 'going out wishes' is to Corfe - I am really hoping I will be able to go around the miniature village as well as see round the castle.


The miniature village is lovely and the café there is dog friendly and serves great food
Hope you get your wish granted


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> I like that weather man story, sounds like it could be happening again as you say
> 
> We have got a lovely dog friendly cottage in Corfe Castle and have hired a beach hut at Studland, looking forward to a restful week


So jealous! 

Many childhood holiday memories of Corfe and Studland


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oh I love visiting Corfe! I can't remember the name of them but last time I went they had those sheep with the wooly grey fleece nibbling on the grass on the steep slopes below the castle! Suppose its better than getting the lawn mower out.

Haven't visited the model village yet but does sound good. 
Hope you have a nice time @Bisbow


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just had something really weird happen.

I have a bookshelf in my bedroom and my first proper shelf from the top is my Harry potter shelf. I have my dvds at one end stacked upwards in order. There's then ornaments on top of those dvds and a little rat teddy holding a pen leaning against them. I haven't moved them in months (since my last proper clean where I took everything off). 

I went up this evening and my Harry potter and the prisoner of azkaban disk was in the middle of my bedroom floor. The dvds and ornaments don't look to have been touched, everything is in its place on the shelf and the dust  is settled on with no fingerprints or sliding. So I can't wrap my head around how the disk had got out of its case that's 3rd from the bottom of the pile, the case still on the shelf in place and onto my bedroom floor several feet away...yeah I'm a bit baffled to be honest. No one else has been into my bedroom and it must have happened in the past few hours


----------



## Siskin

That's a bit creepy


----------



## Teddy-dog

That is creepy!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oo er . Very creepy! 

Don't believe in ghosts or whatnot, but when things happen like that it can be a bit unsettling without explanation.... :Bag:Nailbiting


----------



## PawsOnMe

HarlequinCat said:


> Oo er . Very creepy!
> 
> Don't believe in ghosts or whatnot, but when things happen like that it can be a bit unsettling without explanation.... :Bag:Nailbiting


I'm the same I don't believe in an afterlife so therefore no ghosts but there's been so much weird unexplainable things happened in the house where I live that it does make me wonder what it could be :Nailbiting.

Anyhow I'm sleeping at my OH'S house tonight :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm the same I don't believe in an afterlife so therefore no ghosts but there's been so much weird unexplainable things happened in the house where I live that it does make me wonder what it could be :Nailbiting.
> 
> Anyhow I'm sleeping at my OH'S house tonight :Hilarious


Am a total sceptic...I know how things like talking to spirits and mediums can work...great Derren Brown fan but honestly I have had several spooky/,unexplained things have happened to me too.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Just had something really weird happen.
> 
> I have a bookshelf in my bedroom and my first proper shelf from the top is my Harry potter shelf. I have my dvds at one end stacked upwards in order. There's then ornaments on top of those dvds and a little rat teddy holding a pen leaning against them. I haven't moved them in months (since my last proper clean where I took everything off).
> 
> I went up this evening and my Harry potter and the prisoner of azkaban disk was in the middle of my bedroom floor. The dvds and ornaments don't look to have been touched, everything is in its place on the shelf and the dust  is settled on with no fingerprints or sliding. So I can't wrap my head around how the disk had got out of its case that's 3rd from the bottom of the pile, the case still on the shelf in place and onto my bedroom floor several feet away...yeah I'm a bit baffled to be honest. No one else has been into my bedroom and it must have happened in the past few hours


:Wideyed


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Am a total sceptic...I know how things like talking to spirits and mediums can work...great Derren Brown fan but honestly I have had several spooky/,unexplained things have happened to me too.


Derren brown is brilliant I love his seance episode where he showed them how it was done and the psychic one too.

It's a weird feeling when it kinda goes against what you believe but you can't find a logical explanation...


----------



## Dave S

It's difficult for me not to believe in ghosts as we have 2 in this house - a man upstairs and a dog downstairs.

Quite harmless though so they can stay - could be a good selling point as well.


----------



## Dave S

Just let the dogs out at 5am this morning and found a large hedgehog stuck trying to get through the wire fence in the garden on it's way home.
Took a while to get it out as it rolled itself into a ball and around some of the wire but it is now under a big bush recovering. Hope it goes home soon.


----------



## Zaros

I once knew a woman who had a nervous breakdown because she claimed a ghost tried to kill her.

Twice.

Once by pushing her down a flight of stairs in her own home and the second time, by attempting to strangle her to death.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Derren brown is brilliant I love his seance episode where he showed them how it was done and the psychic one too.
> 
> It's a weird feeling when it kinda goes against what you believe but you can't find a logical explanation...[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh and I have been on ghost hunts too you need to keep an open mind. Quite hilarious some cold readings from people listening to conversations and I know I am susceptible to movement suggestions.


----------



## PawsOnMe

What were the ghost hunts like?


----------



## Zaros

Well, it's my most favourite day of the week, Friday, and our new car has finally arrived in Finland. So tonight I'm going to have my favourite drink to celebrate both events.

It's called _'Lots' :Smuggrin_


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> What were the ghost hunts like?


Local to me but I have to fabulous buildings. Had fairly good people run them, and some rubbish ones. Some people who come with the intention of sabotage to scare people which is pathetic...
Also been sent out of rooms because apparently I have a good spirit who protects from activity...mmmm can't quite work it out!


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Local to me but I have to fabulous buildings. Had fairly good people run them, and some rubbish ones. Some people who come with the intention of sabotage to scare people which is pathetic...
> Also been sent out of rooms because apparently I have a good spirit who protects from activity...mmmm can't quite work it out!


I think I'd like something like that if they focused more on the history of the place, there's meant to be some good ones in Edinburgh which I'd like to go to one day


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've always been intrigued by the ghost tours in York but have never been on one as I'm not really a 'believer'. Would be interesting to see the buildings and the stories though


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> I've always been intrigued by the ghost tours in York but have never been on one as I'm not really a 'believer'. Would be interesting to see the buildings and the stories though


I wanted to do York ghost walks...there are lots to choose from so I couldn't go! I love history so they are usually entwined with history of the place too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Having a nice quiet day, watching old TV programmers with Dillon asleep by my feet while OH is the bedroom watching the World Cup.


----------



## Zaros

Did you know, if you hold a coconut shell up to your ear, you can hear a one legged horse standing really, really still.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Zaros said:


> Did you know, if you hold a coconut shell up to your ear, you can hear a one legged horse standing really, really still.


I nearly spilt a can of Coke over my keyboard :Hilarious


----------



## Zaros

Happy Paws said:


> I nearly spilt a can of Coke over my keyboard :Hilarious


Bloody hell!

If there's one thing that really bothers me in this life..............it's being an underachiever. 

There'd have been more fizzle than fizz if you had done, HP.


----------



## Dave S

Why is it that a football match that lasts 90 minutes is preceded and followed by hours of endless babble by over-paid out of work faces that insist on analysing every move and gesture made in the 90 minutes by a load of over paid prima donnas.

World cup has only just started and I am really fed up with it, it is overshadowing all news items and other decent programs and boring the c##p out of people.

And it's only 08.30 on a Sunday, raining and my sprained knee still hurts and I am going to make some bread as I cannot do any gardening.


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> Why is it that a football match that lasts 90 minutes and followed by hours of endless babble by over-paid out of work faces.
> I am going to make some bread.


Cheer up, Dave. Just look forward to that wonderful aroma of homemade bread wafting through your house.

And the prospect of has beens on toast later on today.

Hope your knee heals soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Why is it that a football match that lasts 90 minutes is preceded and followed by hours of endless babble by over-paid out of work faces that insist on analysing every move and gesture made in the 90 minutes by a load of over paid prima donnas.
> 
> World cup has only just started and I am really fed up with it, it is overshadowing all news items and other decent programs and boring the c##p out of people.
> 
> And it's only 08.30 on a Sunday, raining and my sprained knee still hurts and I am going to make some bread as I cannot do any gardening.


At least you can turn it off.

I live with 2 football crazy men! 

(Actually, I don't mind watching a bit of the actual games, but agree all the nonsense in between is mind numbing key boring!)

I hope England do well!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hope your knee gets better soon.



Dave S said:


> Why is it that a football match that lasts 90 minutes is preceded and followed by hours of endless babble by over-paid out of work faces that insist on analysing every move and gesture made in the 90 minutes by a load of over paid prima donnas.
> 
> And it's only 08.30 on a Sunday, raining and my sprained knee still hurts and I am going to make some bread as I cannot do any gardening.


As for the pundits waffling on and on, it's a case of jobs for the boys.


----------



## Dave S

Bread is doing well, I have used the recipe for a bloomer and ratio'd it up by 50%, then divided it into two equal parts.When the first rise has finished I will then shape them and put them into floured bannetons for a second rise to double in size at which time I will then heat the oven and cloche and bake them individually.
The smell of freshly baked bread is fantastic and the taste is even better with a nice even crumb and a firm crust.

As for the football I have seen more entertaining matches in the park on a Sunday morning with a load of grown men running around shouting "Man On.Man on!!" like a load of bewildered LGBT's.
Thankfully I am working for the next two weeks so not at home during the day however after start of July I have no work scheduled.
Good job the sun is shining so I can get in the garden.

Zaros - how is your new car? 

Picked up my new Zafira the other day. Was only looking at them last weekend and was not going to buy but there was an ex-demo with 2000 miles on the clock which would save me a few grand so I bought it anyway. Zafira production has finished so there are not many new available and mainly SRi's.
The dealer did a search and called me with all the details including colours but there were none available in my preferred colour.


----------



## Siskin

Slightly confused in Scotland.
Just crossed the border and heading towards Stranraer, but have decided to stop for a couple of days near Dumfries as we want the visit a nearby WWT place.
Checked the campsite book and found a nice CS (5 van site) that was not far off the main road. Phoned them, no answer so left a message. Arrived no one about as it’s a farm site so I expect they are busy, so phoned again to say we are here and have parked up. Can’t see anywhere to go to get to whoever owns the field we are in, guess we will have to wait and see.

Oh and it’s raining.


----------



## Magyarmum

Cold and about to rain here!

I've a suspicion it's going to be one of those "fooony" weeks because not only are they doing major road works on the only road that takes me into the "big city" resulting in massive traffic jams but ....... and far more excitingly ...... a wild bear has been seen several times on my side of the city 

We've been issued with the following piece of information about what to do just in case we meet it .......

1. If you encounter a bear, retire slowly along the road where you came and avoid the bigger circle.
2. Do this all in silence, preferably so that the bear does not see it.
3. While the bear does not notice, do not make noise.
4. Do not close the escape route of the bear, leave it to its place.
5. If the bear does not detect her presence, do not shout, lurk, blow, because it can be an attack by the predator.
6. Be especially cautious when you meet with your bear.
7. Never approach the bear, even if it is seemingly peaceful.
8. Do not turn your back to the animal.
9. Do not run away. (The bear can run at speeds of 40 km / h.)
10. If the bear has noticed, raise your hand slowly towards your head and talk softly, sing and whistle to identify the bear as a human being.
11. If the bear has noticed, but ignores his presence, he is not interested, then slowly retreat from his field of vision.

Just thought you'd all like to know!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Feel dead on my feet today, Dillon had a cyst on his back and it burst on Friday cleaned it out and put some cream on it and it's healing nicely, It's in a place he can't reach so he decided to lick about 3 inches from it and has a bald patch , so the last 2 nights I've stayed up with him just in case he tries to lick it again which he hasn't. So with luck I'll be able to go to bed.


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> Zaros - how is your new car?


I don't know, mate. We're actually picking it up tomorrow afternoon, Tuesday 19th. It arrived on the dealer's forecourt mid Friday afternoon last, which was approximately half an hour or so after we'd called to see why the promised two weeks delivery date had slipped into five. Long story, but you either buy what they have or you wait...:Meh.....which is something they don't readily tell you.
At present it's being PDI'ed, having a detachable tow hook, engine block and interior heater fitted.

Ideally I would have liked it fully undersealed before we accepted delivery but, unfortunately, the dealership doesn't provide that service, so I now have the inconvenience of booking it in elsewhere and hiring a replacement vehicle for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> Slightly confused in Scotland.
> Just crossed the border and heading towards Stranraer, but have decided to stop for a couple of days near Dumfries as we want the visit a nearby WWT place.
> Checked the campsite book and found a nice CS (5 van site) that was not far off the main road. Phoned them, no answer so left a message. Arrived no one about as it's a farm site so I expect they are busy, so phoned again to say we are here and have parked up. Can't see anywhere to go to get to whoever owns the field we are in, guess we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Oh and it's raining.


Ooo at least it'll be nice and quiet, did the owners turn up in the end?


----------



## Zaros

Magyarmum said:


> Cold and about to rain here!
> 
> I've a suspicion it's going to be one of those "fooony" weeks because not only are they doing major road works on the only road that takes me into the "big city" resulting in massive traffic jams but ....... and far more excitingly ...... a wild bear has been seen several times on my side of the city
> 
> We've been issued with the following piece of information about what to do just in case we meet it .......
> 
> 1. If you encounter a bear, retire slowly along the road where you came and avoid the bigger circle.
> 2. Do this all in silence, preferably so that the bear does not see it.
> 3. While the bear does not notice, do not make noise.
> 4. Do not close the escape route of the bear, leave it to its place.
> 5. If the bear does not detect her presence, do not shout, lurk, blow, because it can be an attack by the predator.
> 6. Be especially cautious when you meet with your bear.
> 7. Never approach the bear, even if it is seemingly peaceful.
> 8. Do not turn your back to the animal.
> 9. Do not run away. (The bear can run at speeds of 40 km / h.)
> 10. If the bear has noticed, raise your hand slowly towards your head and talk softly, sing and whistle to identify the bear as a human being.
> 11. If the bear has noticed, but ignores his presence, he is not interested, then slowly retreat from his field of vision.
> 
> Just thought you'd all like to know!


So, you wouldn't recommend this approach to anyone then?

It has swearing too. Many Finns like swearing because they're really, really good at it






Or what about this method?


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> Ooo at least it'll be nice and quiet, did the owners turn up in the end?


He did, nice chap too. ''Tis very quiet here can hear the wind blowing through the wires from far away


----------



## ForestWomble

Found out today that I have what must be a massive water leak, somewhere in my home. (For reasons unknown however there is no sign, I only found out due to receiving a huge water bill the other day)

Phoned the emergency number for my landlord ............ can't send anyone out until _next week_!


----------



## lullabydream

Animallover26 said:


> Found out today that I have what must be a massive water leak, somewhere in my home. (For reasons unknown however there is no sign, I only found out due to receiving a huge water bill the other day)
> 
> Phoned the emergency number for my landlord ............ can't send anyone out until _next week_!


Oh no that's just silly!


----------



## Zaros

Quick update for you, @Dave S Pick the long awaited new car up tomorrow afternoon (as previously stated) and then first thing Wednesday morning, I have it booked in with the company that undersealed our present car which, of course, now belongs to the dealer. I can have it back on the Tuesday of next week.


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> Found out today that I have what must be a massive water leak, somewhere in my home. (For reasons unknown however there is no sign, I only found out due to receiving a huge water bill the other day)


well, that sucks. Nothing worse then a stealth bill you werent expecting!

Ive just had some excitement...the police came round and wanted to get through the house into my garden. Turns out they chased some scally down the back alley here (dont know how as its chockful of rubbish),into the gardens and needed to bring him through to the road. Very polite lad, he did say sorry as they were leading him through the front room!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

Zaros said:


> Quick update for you, @Dave S Pick the long awaited new car up tomorrow afternoon (as previously stated) and then first thing Wednesday morning, I have it booked
> in with the company that undersealed our present car which, of course, now belongs to the dealer. I can have it back on the Tuesday of next week.


Thanks for the update and would love to see pictures when you get the car.
Why does it take so long to underseal though - it's not as though they are plastering a wall.


----------



## Siskin

Moved to a lovely site on the mull of Galloway right by the sea. Very quiet here too. Rain due tonight apparently


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another night up with Dillon that makes 3, the wound itself is healing lovely no infection, it's just the patch he liked raw the other day he wont leave a lone and he like the taste of Aloe Vera so I've got some Tea Tree cream today he doesn't seem to like the taste and hasn't tried to lick it since, so I'm hoping it will stop him liking it and I can get some sleep.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Another night up with Dillon that makes 3, the wound itself is healing lovely no infection, it's just the patch he liked raw the other day he wont leave a lone and he like the taste of Aloe Vera so I've got some Tea Tree cream today he doesn't seem to like the taste and hasn't tried to lick it since, so I'm hoping it will stop him liking it and I can get some sleep.


Hope you get to sleep tonight.

Dillon: Leave the raw patch alone!


----------



## ForestWomble

Bungo got his face covered in sticky bobs this morning, still working on getting them all out of his beard and moustache - thank havens for liver pate!


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> Thanks for the update and would love to see pictures when you get the car.
> Why does it take so long to underseal though - it's not as though they are plastering a wall.


Morning, Dave. Undersealing usually takes a couple of days but this work week falls across mid-summer, holidays and celebrations, and holidays/traditions/celebrations in Finland are extremely sacred things. Mid summer festivities, it's like a big drinking bank holiday, begin Thursday evening. Many companies shut down for 2 weeks.
Company owner was going to break from his well deserved holidays in order for us to collect our car.

However and, as you can see, this is a big however, the dealer rang yesterday morning to say the auto electrician had encountered an unforeseen problem with wiring the tow bar.:Sorry Tow bar installed, wiring complete, turn ignition key and the car's computer said _'No'_ Car won't start. Electrician scratches his head and rechecks his work only to find everything is correct. Checks main fuse box, no problem there. Goes to turn ignition key once again, computer says _'No' _Car still won't start.
They called Subaru specialist, Subaru specialist says, _'The car's computer requires reprogramming with an add on' _
Dealer was very embarrassed by this latest predicament :Shamefullyembarrased which has been caused by Subaru because they failed to notify dealers of the problem.
Unfortunately, Subaru's computer specialist is away for a couple of weeks.:Facepalm

But all was not lost because we took our car to the dealer yesterday, I believe they have a buyer, and in return we received the loan of a brand new demo Impreza hatchback, which we'll have for the next month because, we're also going away for a couple of weeks. Although the dealer thinks the factory installed underseal is adequate he understands our preference to have the entire underside and its components fully protected.
He's taken a look at the underside of what was once our car and compared it with a vehicle of similar age/mileage and seen the benefits of the protection for himself.

The car is automatic and MrsZee has gone off to work in it this morning with the stern reminder ringing in her ears, '_YOU DO NOT NEED YOUR LEFT FOOT!' _which during part of the long drive back home yesterday she attempted to use.:Facepalm
Passenger said, _WHEN DID YOU EVER USE YOUR LEFT FOOT TO BRAKE IN A CAR WITH A MANUAL GEARBOX. YOU CERTAINLY DID NOT DO THAT WITH THE OTHER MANUALS.

Did you?_


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sister rescued a sweet little dog last summer, along with her 4 pups. She eventually managed to find good homes for the pups and all have been neutered at one of the free clinics she helps run. Mum has been done too.

She couldn’t find a home for the mum who has been living with her since (kept separate from her other dogs) but Gary the Pit Bull and her would sit and chat at the gate that separates the two gardens 

Happy to report that she has slowly been introduced to my sister’s 3 dogs and they have all accepted each other.

She sent me a video yesterday of her and Gary having a good old game in the garden - yay! 

She’s not going anywhere


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very windy this morning but at least it sunny, my hairdresser is coming this this morning, then I'm off to the shops.

Still stopping up at night to keep an eye on Dillon, so when the football is on this afternoon I'm going to have a nap.


----------



## kimthecat

I went to Windsor yesterday mainly for shopping but there was a lot going on and extra security and I think the Queen was going to Ascot races. We watched the guards and band coming up the High street to the castle . They were guarded by police with massive guns . Scary !


----------



## ForestWomble

My new scooter got delivered today :Joyful It can go in the car so am looking forward to not having to be pushed everywhere and being able to have more control when out. 
I could use my old scooter round the village but this'll be the first time in over 16 years I won't have to be under the control of someone else away from home! It's hard to describe the feeling unless you've experienced it, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oh that's really good @Animallover26. You must be excited about the freedom it'll give you .
I know with a relative who has had to be in a wheelchair when out and about, has felt bad about having to be pushed around. We were happy to do it for them, but it's 2 yrs now I think and she's slowly getting further on a walker. And though it's not too far she can go yet she feels happy she doesn't have to be pushed around


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh that's really good @Animallover26. You must be excited about the freedom it'll give you .
> I know with a relative who has had to be in a wheelchair when out and about, has felt bad about having to be pushed around. We were happy to do it for them, but it's 2 yrs now I think and she's slowly getting further on a walker. And though it's not too far she can go yet she feels happy she doesn't have to be pushed around


Excited and a bit nervous! I'll always have my parents with me, but I've got used to having to be pushed and not having that freedom to stop and start when I want and go where I want, so it'll be a massive difference. 
I have a little list of places I want to go to so watch out Dorset, Crazy dog lady with dog is coming! :Hilarious

Oh that's great about your relative  I hope she continues to improve and can use the walker further and further


----------



## HarlequinCat

Take a bit of getting used to I'd imagine, but be getting about in no time. Have to let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Animallover26 said:


> My new scooter got delivered today :Joyful It can go in the car so am looking forward to not having to be pushed everywhere and being able to have more control when out.
> I could use my old scooter round the village but this'll be the first time in over 16 years I won't have to be under the control of someone else away from home! It's hard to describe the feeling unless you've experienced it, but I'm looking forward to it.


That's so exciting! So pleased for you


----------



## Siskin

That is good news @Animallover26, you'll have to tell us about all your adventures as you whizz about everywhere


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you everyone


----------



## Matrod

My neighbours daughter is having her prom tonight & she has an escort of about 30 Harley Davidson’s courtesy of her grandfather. It was amazing to see them all come up the cul de sac, they’ll all be leaving on mass soon.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Matrod said:


> My neighbours daughter is having her prom tonight & she has an escort of about 30 Harley Davidson's courtesy of her grandfather. It was amazing to see them all come up the cul de sac, they'll all be leaving on mass soon.


Wow, imagine they make quite a racket! Cool though


----------



## Dave S

Just read on the news that after a world cup match the Japanese fans got out black sacks and tidied up the stadium as is their culture.
Great respect for them.


I wonder if it will filter down to the lazy English Sunday in the park players?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Just read on the news that after a world cup match the Japanese fans got out black sacks and tidied up the stadium as is their culture.
> Great respect for them.
> 
> I wonder if it will filter down to the lazy English Sunday in the park players?


There is a tread about it, it would be nice if people took care of their own rubbish (oh look there a flying pig) :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well back from the vets, as some of you know we are having a small problem with Dillon, anyway after another sleepless night we finally took him to the vets, so antibiotics, a skin wash and back next Saturday for a checkup and £108 lighter  and I think another few sleepless nights.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> Well back from the vets, as some of you know we are having a small problem with Dillon, anyway after another sleepless night we finally took him to the vets, so antibiotics, a skin wash and back next Saturday for a checkup and £108 lighter  and I think another few sleepless nights.


Hope that helps Dillion.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Animallover26 said:


> Hope that helps Dillion.


His had a good day no licking at all until a few hours ago. so it's another night sitting up to making sure he doesn't do anything stupid


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> I wonder if it will filter down to the lazy English Sunday in the park players?


I doubt it . We have children teams playing here and their parents drop their coffee cups etc and litter everywhere .


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well it''s been a lovely day, and the fist day Dillon has completely ignored his wound, that was until we all went to bed and as soon as we put the light out he started to lick it, so another night sitting up with him. who is now by my feet snoring his head off. :Grumpy:Arghh:Yawn


----------



## Siskin

Sunset over Arran yesterday evening


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Sunset over Arran yesterday evening
> 
> View attachment 358673


Wow that's beautiful


----------



## HarlequinCat

That's amazing! :Woot


----------



## Happy Paws2

As I've said I've been up all night with Dillon, I'm waiting for for OH to get up so I can have a bath and wash my hair, 8.20am finally he's up, asked how he is and he says "I'm knackered" well excuse me, It's me that been wake all night looking after our dog. Well it's him tonight if we have to stop up again.


----------



## ForestWomble

I found out I have a leak somewhere in my home about a week ago, someones come round to deal with it today, right now I have a man in my bathroom destroying a wall to get to, what is hopefully, the leak.


----------



## lullabydream

Animallover26 said:


> I found out I have a leak somewhere in my home about a week ago, someones come round to deal with it today, right now I have a man in my bathroom destroying a wall to get to, what is hopefully, the leak.


Finally! Sorry for the noise and destruction though!
Hope Bungo is coping!


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> Finally! Sorry for the noise and destruction though!
> Hope Bungo is coping!


Thank you. The workman is lovely and said 'hello' to Bungo and let him explore his workbag before starting. Bungo and I are shut in the lounge and I'm currently very impressed with Bungo, even though there is a lot of noise he is just lying quietly at my feet. *Proud doggy mum moment*


----------



## catz4m8z

Super annoyed with car owners today!:Shifty

Im used to having to walk into the road coz people park so far on the pavement round here you cant actually use it but todays idiot really takes the cake.
I live on a very steep hill and there is a raised pathway with steep steps one side and 2 steps the other side, meaning my row on houses is on a flat section.
Some complete and utter twatbadger has parked their car directly in front of the 2 step entrance (you can get by but only by turning sideways and you are touching both the wall and car). This means anybody along here who is elderly, infirm or struggling with a stroller either has to try and get down an extremely steep set of stairs or put up with being trapped at home until this car moves.

Seriously, what is wrong with some people!?unch


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Super annoyed with car owners today!:Shifty
> 
> Im used to having to walk into the road coz people park so far on the pavement round here you cant actually use it but todays idiot really takes the cake.
> I live on a very steep hill and there is a raised pathway with steep steps one side and 2 steps the other side, meaning my row on houses is on a flat section.
> Some complete and utter twatbadger has parked their car directly in front of the 2 step entrance (you can get by but only by turning sideways and you are touching both the wall and car). This means anybody along here who is elderly, infirm or struggling with a stroller either has to try and get down an extremely steep set of stairs or put up with being trapped at home until this car moves.
> 
> Seriously, what is wrong with some people!?unch


Bad parking driving me mad, yesterday as it was nice I decided to have a ride round on my scooter to some of the roads where I use to walk Dillon, turned into one got half up and cars parked half on the pavement with not enough room for me to get past so I had to cross over, that was almost as bad, in the end I had to stay in the road, luckily they wasn't much traffic around. People can be so thoughtless at times:Rage

Once I did leave a note on a van that was parked on a dropped curb.


----------



## ForestWomble

The workman has left, as there is no visible sign of a leak it's a bit of guess work where it is, he has decided to start with the toilet as he thinks it might be something to do with the overflow, he has replaced something, but something else needs replacing which they don't have, so he has had to order that and will be back in 2 weeks time. 
Hopefully once that second part has been replaced that'll be it, then all they need to do is mend my wall.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We all finally manged to go to bed last night, we had the fan on to keep Dillon cool and he slept like a log all night and no licking at all. So hopefully we can get back to normal now, (what ever that is  )


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> We all finally manged to go to bed last night, we had the fan on to keep Dillon cool and he slept like a log all night and no licking at all. So hopefully we can get back to normal now, (what ever that is  )


Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Animallover26 said:


> Lets hope it stays that way.


Lets hope so, I just hope I haven't spoken to soon but he seems happier in himself today, he has taken most his toys outside played zoobies and now sound a sleep on the sofa.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I had a blumming house fly keep landing on me whilst I was attempting to sleep last night, my room was far too hot (loft bedroom) and I couldn't even sleep downstairs because our house is being invaded by flies. :Arghh proper grumpy and tired today now :Shifty I'm no longer a fan of the heat.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> I had a blumming house fly keep landing on me whilst I was attempting to sleep last night, my room was far too hot (loft bedroom) and I couldn't even sleep downstairs because our house is being invaded by flies. :Arghh proper grumpy and tired today now :Shifty I'm no longer a fan of the heat.


*Shudder* I hate flies.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> *Shudder* I hate flies.


Me too  I've just ordered myself a mosquito canopy for my bed, will hopefully stop me hallucinating insects and spiders in my sleep too. I love having my window open but I swear it ends up looking like a scene in bugs life within a few minutes.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Me too  I've just ordered myself a mosquito canopy for my bed, will hopefully stop me hallucinating insects and spiders in my sleep too. I love having my window open but I swear it ends up looking like a scene in bugs life within a few minutes.


Hope it works for you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well that was a shock Korea have beat Germany 2 - 0.

Oh dear, they are on their way home


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why are there so many females commentating on the men’s World Cup on TV?

Don’t they have their own tournament?

:Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Why are there so many females commentating on the men's World Cup on TV?
> 
> Don't they have their own tournament?
> 
> :Bag


Madness or they are cheaper, I don't watch it that much but they doing my head in.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> Madness or they are cheaper, I don't watch it that much but they doing my head in.


Box ticking probably


----------



## Bisbow

There is an elderly man lives near us and lost his old girl a little while ago and says he is too old to get another dog
So he sits in his front garden and fusses every dog he can and gives them a treat if allowed to
Chilli knows she will get a fuss and a treat from him

I gave him a bag of treats (low fat) to give his friends and you would think I gave him the moon on a plate he was so pleased that I had thought of it
Such a nice man, shame he lost his old lady


----------



## catz4m8z

Just read today in the paper that there may be a crumpet shortage in the near future due to low supply on certain ingredients.......:Bored


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!rowning:Jawdrop:Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Just read today in the paper that there may be a crumpet shortage in the near future due to low supply on certain ingredients.......:Bored
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!rowning:Jawdrop:Arghh


 Thank gawd I bought some yesterday! Phew 

They're one of the things on the "goodie list" for me to take in my suitcase when I visit my sister


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> Just read today in the paper that there may be a crumpet shortage in the near future due to low supply on certain ingredients.......:Bored
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!rowning:Jawdrop:Arghh


:Wideyed :Jawdrop :Arghh


----------



## HarlequinCat

catz4m8z said:


> Just read today in the paper that there may be a crumpet shortage in the near future due to low supply on certain ingredients.......:Bored
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!rowning:Jawdrop:Arghh


I read they were short on CO2? But that can't be right can it?
I'm OK, crumpet ain't my thing. But I feel for those that do


----------



## catz4m8z

HarlequinCat said:


> I read they were short on CO2? But that can't be right can it?
> I'm OK, crumpet ain't my thing. But I feel for those that do


I think that the CO2 is what makes the holes!:Woot Maybe they could try making them out of helium and create super light diet crumpets!LOL:Wacky
I'll be sad if I cant get any...crumpets are totally my thing!


----------



## Siskin

Apparently it’s something that is used to make food grade CO2 that is not being made, can’t remember what it is, at the moment which is causing the shortage of CO2. All sorts of things are being affected including sausages! Who knew?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Can't quite believe the comments upthread about female football commentators...... @Lurcherlad and @Happy Paws - you are being ironic, I take it....


----------



## Happy Paws2

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Can't quite believe the comments upthread about female football commentators...... @Lurcherlad and @Happy Paws - you are being ironic, I take it....


No, i still think that male commentators do a much better job and the women are only there because they are cheaper and because of this stupid idea of equality in everything.


----------



## delca1

Happy Paws said:


> No, i still think that male commentators do a much better job and the women are only there because they are cheaper and because of this stupid idea of equality in everything.


I totally agree with you! fed up with so much of the equality stuff, it doesn't always work.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Hmmm.... With all the ongoing inequality for women I find it really sad when females don’t stand together. I’m actually quite shocked by the attitudes on this thread tbh....


----------



## Happy Paws2

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Hmmm.... With all the ongoing inequality for women I find it really sad when females don't stand together. I'm actually quite shocked by the attitudes on this thread tbh....


Why should I stand up or them when I don't agree, there are things women are better at doing and many they are not.

Men and Women can't good and all the same things.

_Edited spelling and grammar _


----------



## Bisbow

I find a woman's voice when commentating can get very screechy and irritating sometimes

A mans voice can be much more soothing

I agree with @Happy Paws, men and women can never be equal until a man gives birth and a woman fathers the baby


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just passed the fires on Saddleworth Moors


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Just passed the fires on Saddleworth Moors
> 
> View attachment 359140
> View attachment 359141


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Just passed the fires on Saddleworth Moors
> 
> View attachment 359140
> View attachment 359141


Gosh! The smoke travelling miles! Wonder how it started. Whether someone carelessly tossed a cigarette or deliberate

Theres a convective weather warning for the South West tomorrow. Small chance of hail and thunderstorms. I hope we do get some. So dry and brown everywhere


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Happy Paws said:


> Why should I stand up or them when I don't agree, there are things women are better at doing and many they are not.
> 
> Men and Women can't good and all the same things.
> 
> _Edited spelling and grammar _


Staggering! Will stick to animal threads in future!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Bisbow said:


> I find a woman's voice when commentating can get very screechy and irritating sometimes
> 
> A mans voice can be much more soothing
> 
> I agree with @Happy Paws, men and women can never be equal until a man gives birth and a woman fathers the baby


Staggering! Will stick to animal threads in future!


----------



## ForestWomble

Please, This thread has been going so well, don't lets start an argument and get it closed.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Yes just agree to disagree or start another thread if you want to.


----------



## PawsOnMe

What's everyone got planned for this weekend?

I'm having a nice relaxing one with reading and card games...my OH is having a BBQ today and i wasn't invited  must just be a sausage fest  I much prefer reading anyway


----------



## SusieRainbow

Bisbow said:


> I find a woman's voice when commentating can get very screechy and irritating sometimes
> 
> A mans voice can be much more soothing
> 
> I agree with @Happy Paws, men and women can never be equal until a man gives birth and a woman fathers the baby


Please, don't let this turn into an argument about sexual equality. I've had reports about this thread objecting to sexist remarks so let's remember these are opinions only.


----------



## Bisbow

SusieRainbow said:


> Please, don't let this turn into an argument about sexual equality. I've had reports about this thread objecting to sexist remarks so let's remember these are opinions only.


I had no intention of starting an argument at all
Just stated what I believe and left it at that
If I upset some people I am sorry, no sexist remarks intended


----------



## HarlequinCat

PawsOnMe said:


> What's everyone got planned for this weekend?
> 
> I'm having a nice relaxing one with reading and card games...my OH is having a BBQ today and i wasn't invited  must just be a sausage fest  I much prefer reading anyway


I thought it was my OH that just used that term 

Too warm for me, so will be out early morning or late at night then staying indoors to draw and read and relax. All very exciting, but I enjoy that sort of day


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> What's everyone got planned for this weekend?
> 
> I'm having a nice relaxing one with reading and card games...my OH is having a BBQ today and i wasn't invited  must just be a sausage fest  I much prefer reading anyway





HarlequinCat said:


> I thought it was my OH that just used that term
> 
> Too warm for me, so will be out early morning or late at night then staying indoors to draw and read and relax. All very exciting, but I enjoy that sort of day


Sounds like you both have lovely weekends planned 

Not the BBQ you understand, the reading, drawing and relaxing ..... sounds the best way to spend a weekend. What are you both reading?

My plan is this afternoon I'm going to listen to an audiobook and have a go at a needle felting kit I've been given.

Tomorrow I don't know yet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's much to hot for me, I was thinking of sitting out in the garden but the heat is giving me a headache, so I've drawn 
curtains got the fan on and staying in the cool watching TV, Dillon a sleep by my feet snoring his head off  and OH watching the football in the bedroom.


----------



## PawsOnMe

HarlequinCat said:


> I thought it was my OH that just used that term
> 
> Too warm for me, so will be out early morning or late at night then staying indoors to draw and read and relax. All very exciting, but I enjoy that sort of day


I love that type of day, crafts and reading..perfect :Happy



Animallover26 said:


> Sounds like you both have lovely weekends planned
> 
> Not the BBQ you understand, the reading, drawing and relaxing ..... sounds the best way to spend a weekend. What are you both reading?
> 
> My plan is this afternoon I'm going to listen to an audiobook and have a go at a needle felting kit I've been given.
> 
> Tomorrow I don't know yet.


Would love to see your needle felting  it's one I've been really curious about giving a go. 
I'm rereading a book called Archer's Voice by Mia Sheridan  I can't concentrate on my new books in this heat so thought I'd reread an oldie but goodie one  what audiobook are you listening to?


----------



## kimthecat

It really is as hot as hell outside now. Im wearing a cold flannel on my head to keep cool .


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> I love that type of day, crafts and reading..perfect :Happy
> 
> Would love to see your needle felting  it's one I've been really curious about giving a go.
> I'm rereading a book called Archer's Voice by Mia Sheridan  I can't concentrate on my new books in this heat so thought I'd reread an oldie but goodie one  what audiobook are you listening to?


I will try to remember to take a photo, making a penguin, it's not looking great right now but I'm hoping it'll at least look penguin-ish. Saying that, in this heat I doubt many penguins would look good  
As a craft I'm finding it OK, there's more to it then I thought and I'm pleased to say it's not boring as I feared it might be, if you want to give it a go, I'd recommend. 

I'll have to look that book up, I've never heard of it.

I'm listening to an old favourite of mine, Dragons Kin by Anne and Todd McCaffrey.


----------



## Matrod

I’m melting :Wtf I’ve spent the best part of today making a bag, I’m half following a pattern & half making it up so it’ll be interesting to see how it turns out!


----------



## Siskin

We’re by the sea at another campsite, this time on the east coast on the Black Isle. OH has just taken Isla down to the beach for a dip. The ground here is so hard we can’t get the lead tie down screw into the ground, need to find some way of attaching her lead onto something so we don’t have a soggy wet dog in the van


----------



## HarlequinCat

Animallover26 said:


> Sounds like you both have lovely weekends planned
> 
> Not the BBQ you understand, the reading, drawing and relaxing ..... sounds the best way to spend a weekend. What are you both reading?
> 
> My plan is this afternoon I'm going to listen to an audiobook and have a go at a needle felting kit I've been given.
> 
> Tomorrow I don't know yet.


I've wanted to try needle felting for a while! Looks too hard though 

I'm reading Hearts of Blue at the moment. It's book 4 of a series but you can read it on its own. 're reading it from a while ago, and it's a nice easy read for when you don't want to concentrate too hard 



PawsOnMe said:


> I love that type of day, crafts and reading..perfect :Happy
> 
> Would love to see your needle felting  it's one I've been really curious about giving a go.
> I'm rereading a book called Archer's Voice by Mia Sheridan  I can't concentrate on my new books in this heat so thought I'd reread an oldie but goodie one  what audiobook are you listening to?


Oh I think I read that a while ago, and remember enjoying it. May give it a go again


----------



## Lurcherlad

This afternoon picked up the narrow boat that's home for the week.

Weather is gorgeous (if I'm honest - it's too hot :Arghh).

Jack wasn't impressed at first. Had to be carried down the stern steps by OH, hard floors which he hates so goes on tippy toes and the noise of the engine and motion were a bit scary.

He seems to have settled, thankfully.










OH's nipped off to buy a hat and pick up a Chinese takeaway


----------



## PawsOnMe

HarlequinCat said:


> I've wanted to try needle felting for a while! Looks too hard though
> 
> I'm reading Hearts of Blue at the moment. It's book 4 of a series but you can read it on its own. 're reading it from a while ago, and it's a nice easy read for when you don't want to concentrate too hard
> 
> Oh I think I read that a while ago, and remember enjoying it. May give it a go again


I really like the Hearts of fire of the L.H. Cosway series you're reading, think that one was my favourite of the series  the other Mia Sheridan books are really good too, she reminds me a bit of Colleen hoover.


----------



## ForestWomble

Here's my penguin so far :Shy











HarlequinCat said:


> I've wanted to try needle felting for a while! Looks too hard though
> 
> I'm reading Hearts of Blue at the moment. It's book 4 of a series but you can read it on its own. 're reading it from a while ago, and it's a nice easy read for when you don't want to concentrate too hard
> 
> Oh I think I read that a while ago, and remember enjoying it. May give it a go again


Haven't heard of that either, another one to look up.



Lurcherlad said:


> This afternoon picked up the narrow boat that's home for the week.
> 
> Weather is gorgeous (if I'm honest - it's too hot :Arghh).
> 
> Jack wasn't impressed at first. Had to be carried down the stern steps by OH, hard floors which he hates so goes on tippy toes and the noise of the engine and motion were a bit scary.
> 
> He seems to have settled, thankfully.
> 
> View attachment 359179
> 
> 
> OH's nipped off to buy a hat and pick up a Chinese takeaway


Enjoy your week  I'm sure Jack will get used to everything.


----------



## HarlequinCat

PawsOnMe said:


> I really like the Hearts of fire of the L.H. Cosway series you're reading, think that one was my favourite of the series  the other Mia Sheridan books are really good too, she reminds me a bit of Colleen hoover.


That's one of my favourites too, another is the first in the series Six of Hearts. Have you tried the books where she collaborated with Penny Reid?



Animallover26 said:


> Here's my penguin so far :Shy
> View attachment 359180
> 
> 
> Haven't heard of that either, another one to look up.
> 
> Enjoy your week  I'm sure Jack will get used to everything.


Love the penguin so far! It's very cute ￼￼igeon:Joyful


----------



## PawsOnMe

HarlequinCat said:


> That's one of my favourites too, another is the first in the series Six of Hearts. Have you tried the books where she collaborated with Penny Reid?


I read the 2nd and 3rd books in the Rugby series (I didn't like the 1st one so skipped it :Shy) and I enjoyed them. I do love Penny Reid's Knitting in the city series too. Have you read any of Linda Kage's books?


----------



## Bisbow

It is going to be hot again today
I have already picked some raspberries and mange tout before it gets too hot and OH has taken Chilli out

A day for doing very little I think


----------



## catz4m8z

so.....was walking the dogs this morning and some bloke pulled over to ask for directions. I told him I didnt have a clue, looked down and realiesed he was sat there having a wank!:Jawdrop
Its Sunday morning for goodness sake!!:Shifty

I feel like I should be deeply traumatized by him and his teeny knob.....or something.enguin


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> so.....was walking the dogs this morning and some bloke pulled over to ask for directions. I told him I didnt have a clue, looked down and realiesed he was sat there having a wank!:Jawdrop
> Its Sunday morning for goodness sake!!:Shifty
> 
> I feel like I should be deeply traumatized by him and his teeny knob.....or something.enguin


Does not matter what day it is it should never happen. Have you reported it to the police?
And if they ask for a description it's what he looks like, not the size of his penis.

Hope you are OK.


----------



## Lurcherlad

How horrid! 

Glad you weren’t traumatised but definitely report it to the Police as the next person may not be so lucky.

Happened to me when I was 16 and on my own and it was very scary


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> How horrid!
> 
> Glad you weren't traumatised but definitely report it to the Police as the next person may not be so lucky.
> 
> Happened to me when I was 16 and on my own and it was very scary


Not sure that reporting it to the police will do much good, not after my stellar description of 'a bloke in a car'!. Sadly I didnt have a camera phone or even a pen and paper to write down the license plate. My memory is so bad I couldnt even tell you what color car it was.


----------



## HarlequinCat

PawsOnMe said:


> I read the 2nd and 3rd books in the Rugby series (I didn't like the 1st one so skipped it :Shy) and I enjoyed them. I do love Penny Reid's Knitting in the city series too. Have you read any of Linda Kage's books?


I hadn't heard of her, I will have a look at her books 
I rather enjoy some of the knitting in the city series. Think there's a new rugby one out too


----------



## HarlequinCat

catz4m8z said:


> so.....was walking the dogs this morning and some bloke pulled over to ask for directions. I told him I didnt have a clue, looked down and realiesed he was sat there having a wank!:Jawdrop
> Its Sunday morning for goodness sake!!:Shifty
> 
> I feel like I should be deeply traumatized by him and his teeny knob.....or something.enguin


That's something that would put you off your breakfast! What an odd thing for him to do:Yuck


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure that reporting it to the police will do much good, not after my stellar description of 'a bloke in a car'!. Sadly I didnt have a camera phone or even a pen and paper to write down the license plate. *My memory is so bad *I couldnt even tell you what color car it was.


I'm the same and after that shock my mind would be blank anyway, are you OK now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> I'm the same and after that shock my mind would be blank anyway, are you OK now.


yeah, I kinda walked away thinking:Bored 'was he really? surely not!':Jawdrop
Luckily after 20 years working on a male medical ward that sort of thing really isnt going to scar me for life!LOL It was more upsetting in a 'stepped in dog poo' way rather then an 'I need therapy' way. Just spoiled my nice relaxing sunday dog walk.


----------



## Siskin

And to change the subject.............

Today's view

We are on the Black Isle overlooking the Moray Firth. Just moved pitch to a front row one and had a marvellous view of dolphins in the Firth catching fish. We like the site so much that we have booked two more nights.
Next place will be on the Spey so that OH can quality control at some of his favourite whisky distilleries.
After that we are staying a couple of nights at Scone hopefully will get down to Falkirk and a visit to the Kelpies


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> And to change the subject.............
> 
> Today's view
> 
> We are on the Black Isle overlooking the Moray Firth. Just moved pitch to a front row one and had a marvellous view of dolphins in the Firth catching fish. We like the site so much that we have booked two more nights.
> Next place will be on the Spey so that OH can quality control at some of his favourite whisky distilleries.
> After that we are staying a couple of nights at Scone hopefully will get down to Falkirk and a visit to the Kelpies
> View attachment 359265


You stay at some beautiful places! 
Do you just tour during the summer or do you go at all times of the year?

I'm not jealous at all!


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> And to change the subject.............
> 
> Today's view
> 
> We are on the Black Isle overlooking the Moray Firth. Just moved pitch to a front row one and had a marvellous view of dolphins in the Firth catching fish. We like the site so much that we have booked two more nights.
> Next place will be on the Spey so that OH can quality control at some of his favourite whisky distilleries.
> After that we are staying a couple of nights at Scone hopefully will get down to Falkirk and a visit to the Kelpies
> View attachment 359265


Moray Firth! :Woot Until recently I adopted a dolphin who is sometimes seen there, Oh I hope you saw him, I adopted Nevis, but he sadly died, so I then adopted Mischief who they think might be his son.

Say hello to Mischief for me!


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> You stay at some beautiful places!
> Do you just tour during the summer or do you go at all times of the year?
> 
> I'm not jealous at all!


We are fair weather campers these days and hasn't the weather been fair. We bought a lot of warm and weatherproof clothing with us to Scotland and very little lightweight summer wear as I did not expect it to be so warm and dry here, neither do the Scots as well it seems. This site is really nice although rather expensive at the moment as the Scottish children have broken up from school now, but it's worth it.
Drove over to the other side of the Isle (it's not an actual island) to a rspb site and there was an Osprey sat on a post. It was a little far off so not sure if OH's camera will have taken a good enough shot, but looked good through my bins.



Animallover26 said:


> Moray Firth! :Woot Until recently I adopted a dolphin who is sometimes seen there, Oh I hope you saw him, I adopted Nevis, but he sadly died, so I then adopted Mischief who they think might be his son.
> 
> Say hello to Mischief for me!


We saw about four altogether. Apparently they tend to be seen within an hour or two after low tide which is at 8.13 this evening, so will look for them again. You never know Mischief may be out there tonight.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> We are fair weather campers these days and hasn't the weather been fair. We bought a lot of warm and weatherproof clothing with us to Scotland and very little lightweight summer wear as I did not expect it to be so warm and dry here, neither do the Scots as well it seems. This site is really nice although rather expensive at the moment as the Scottish children have broken up from school now, but it's worth it.
> Drove over to the other side of the Isle (it's not an actual island) to a rspb site and there was an Osprey sat on a post. It was a little far off so not sure if OH's camera will have taken a good enough shot, but looked good through my bins.
> 
> We saw about four altogether. Apparently they tend to be seen within an hour or two after low tide which is at 8.13 this evening, so will look for them again. You never know Mischief may be out there tonight.


Oh an Osprey! Did you see it with any fish? They're amazing birds. I've been trying to see them at Arne but have been rather unlucky. 
It has been a bit on the warm side, the Scots not sure what to do with it. But looks like it is going to stay like this for a while at least!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Just sitting in the garden and a flying ant landed. Then it started rolling around, and detached its wings and now its roaming around the patio trying to find a hole or something. Not seen that happen before


----------



## catz4m8z

oh no! Its not flying ant season is it? Those things give me the heebie jeebies, they get everywhere....I even managed to swallow one last year.


----------



## HarlequinCat

We've got a few of em, they come out on the first sort of really hot muggy day, and it's been very humid here.

Eww that's awful :Yuck


----------



## kimthecat

Im away for a few days near Lymington in the New Forest with OH and the doglets . The weather looks good . 
I will look out for @rottiepointerhouse !! Look out for an odd looking middle age couple with the dogs in the photo .


----------



## catz4m8z

Everybody going on their holibobs... whilst Im stuck here, good thing Im not a big fan of going away!LOL:Shy

Just spent the day chillaxing at home today. Technically its cooler then yesterday but it feels hotter (no breeze or cloud cover today). Would be nice to see some rain though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We aren't having a holiday again,

1. We don't like holidaying in the UK, Rip of Britain comes to mind.
2. I don't want to go aboard since I've had two Strokes and I'd be worried about having another aboard.
3. We couldn't go aboard as we given the car up, so we can't take Dillon and I'm not boarding him.
4. So it's sunny Sutton Coldfield for us now.


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> Everybody going on their holibobs... whilst Im stuck here, good thing Im not a big fan of going away!LOL:Shy
> 
> Just spent the day chillaxing at home today. Technically its cooler then yesterday but it feels hotter (no breeze or cloud cover today). Would be nice to see some rain though.





Happy Paws said:


> We aren't having a holiday again,
> 
> 1. We don't like holidaying in the UK, Rip of Britain comes to mind.
> 2. I don't want to go aboard since I've had two Strokes and I'd be worried about having another aboard.
> 3. We couldn't go aboard as we given the car up, so we can't take Dillon and I'm not boarding him.
> 4. So it's sunny Sutton Coldfield for us now.


I'm another that doesn't go on holiday. 
We can make the no holiday club  Though with this weather I wouldn't say no to a trip to somewhere cold.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It's been 31c here!:Arghh

I'm off on holiday very soon, within the UK and the forecast is for more hot weather... And our air con in our car is broken :Grumpy.

But, it will still be nice to relax for a week. I will remain positive :Angelic:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Zaros

It has been raining here since 7:45am.:Happy Real rain too. Rain that can soak you to the skin in a matter of seconds. At each corner of the house we've placed 65 litre water butts under the fall pipes. They were filled to overflowing within the space of a few minutes. The overflow channels were put in place shortly after, and we're now completely surrounded by a 2cm deep lake of water. 
The transformation that has taken place in less than 12 hours is quite amazing. The trees that were wilting and their foliage almost yellow in appearance having been scorched by the relentless sun have suddenly sprung back to life and everything is emerald green once again. Even the grass has perked up.

Which means it will need cutting by the weekend.


----------



## ForestWomble

Zaros said:


> It has been raining here since 7:45am.:Happy Real rain too. Rain that can soak you to the skin in a matter of seconds. At each corner of the house we've placed 65 litre water butts under the fall pipes. They were filled to overflowing within the space of a few minutes. The overflow channels were put in place shortly after, and we're now completely surrounded by a 2cm deep lake of water.
> The transformation that has taken place in less than 12 hours is quite amazing. The trees that were wilting and their foliage almost yellow in appearance having been scorched by the relentless sun have suddenly sprung back to life and everything is emerald green once again. Even the grass has perked up.
> 
> Which means it will need cutting by the weekend.


Sounds like absolute bliss.

Can you send some of that rain over here please?


----------



## Zaros

Animallover26 said:


> Sounds like absolute bliss.
> 
> Can you send some of that rain over here please?


You have absolutely no idea Al. Can I call you Al? (*A*nimal*l*over) Everything was literally desert and bone dry, and the dogs natural water sources had all dried up.
There was one, but the infuriating timber company had an unwanted visit to the area, and its leviathan machinery had not only smashed the landscape to bits, but filled the water hole with so much brash it was impossible for the dogs to access. This gross inconsideration also affected the indigenous wildlife.:Rage
For the first time in their lives, Zara and Oscar have actually been sitting/laying out in the cooling rain and looking extremely content with themselves.


----------



## ForestWomble

Zaros said:


> You have absolutely no idea Al. Can I call you Al? (*A*nimal*l*over) Everything was literally desert and bone dry, and the dogs natural water sources had all dried up.
> There was one, but the infuriating timber company had an unwanted visit to the area, and its leviathan machinery had not only smashed the landscape to bits, but filled the water hole with so much brash it was impossible for the dogs to access. This gross inconsideration also affected the indigenous wildlife.:Rage
> For the first time in their lives, Zara and Oscar have actually been sitting/laying out in the cooling rain and looking extremely content with themselves.


Al is fine 

unch at the timber company

I think I'd like to join Zara and Oscar, they must be delighted right now that its cooler. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dave S

Why can't you get Florida Salad in the supermarkets - tried both Tesco and Sainsbury's.
You can get no end of Coleslaw like it's going out of fashion.

Is this another Brexit excuse or something more sinister involving the POTUS?


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> Why can't you get Florida Salad in the supermarkets - tried both Tesco and Sainsbury's.
> You can get no end of Coleslaw like it's going out of fashion.
> 
> Is this another Brexit excuse or something more sinister involving the POTUS?


Have you tried Dalas, Dave?

Dalas, if you're wondering, is mixed salad.


----------



## Dave S

That sounds a bit upmarket for Tesco's.
If that is Dalas with two "L"'s sound a bit dangerous to me. JFK and all that.


----------



## Dave S

Why is it that we, as parents insist on keeping everything our off-spring ever did.

Just been clearing out my mothers house and found a load of my old school reports from secondary school. You know the comments "Could do better", "Does he still come here" " Nice of him to come and see us" etc.

I left school in 1971 and I am 65 soon. 

Dear Mother is in hospital after having a fall last week and a hip replacement last Saturday. Wait till she gets better, we will be having a long conversation.

Trouble is m wife is no better when it comes to hoarding and keeping our boys reports, letters, cards and anything else they have adorned us with.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Why is it that we, as parents insist on keeping everything our off-spring ever did.
> 
> Just been clearing out my mothers house and found a load of my old school reports from secondary school. You know the comments "Could do better", "Does he still come here" " Nice of him to come and see us" etc.
> 
> I left school in 1971 and I am 65 soon.
> 
> Dear Mother is in hospital after having a fall last week and a hip replacement last Saturday. Wait till she gets better, we will be having a long conversation.
> 
> Trouble is m wife is no better when it comes to hoarding and keeping our boys reports, letters, cards and anything else they have adorned us with.


I'm part way through a major decluttering exercise at home and have reduced and consolidated anything worth keeping relating to my DS (now 21) into a large plastic airtight box which fits under my stairs.

I can't bear to part with absolutely everything but I know my DS will probably just regard it all as rubbish when I go! 

I have a similar sized box of my parents' and other family bits under the bed.

Very satisfying


----------



## Lurcherlad

We are on our return journey in the narrowboat, meandering slowly towards our starting point.

Jack still isn’t that happy with the experience and although he will snooze for most of the time, any big or sudden movements or noises unsettle him 

Getting him off the boat isn’t an issue (the front has easier access) getting him back on still requires some handling.

This means my idea of he and I strolling along the tow path for a while and rejoining OH further along isn’t workable, especially as the water level is so rediculously low it’s impossible to know where you can get the boat near enough to the bank again together back on.

One thing we have learned is living in a narrowboat (6 feetish wide) isn’t a workable option for us. Much too compact to be truly comfortable. 

A wide beam (10-14 feet wide) might still be an option though


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> We are on our return journey in the narrowboat, meandering slowly towards our starting point.
> 
> Jack still isn't that happy with the experience and although he will snooze for most of the time, any big or sudden movements or noises unsettle him
> 
> Getting him off the boat isn't an issue (the front has easier access) getting him back on still requires some handling.
> 
> This means my idea of he and I strolling along the tow path for a while and rejoining OH further along isn't workable, especially as the water level is so rediculously low it's impossible to know where you can get the boat near enough to the bank again together back on.
> 
> One thing we have learned is living in a narrowboat (6 feetish wide) isn't a workable option for us. Much too compact to be truly comfortable.
> 
> A wide beam (10-14 feet wide) might still be an option though


Jack seems to have the same opinion of the narrowboat as isla does of the motorhome. She puts up with it, but given a choice would rather not have to be travelling in it.

Some friends of ours have lived in a Dutch barge for about 15 years. She's a lot wider then a narrowboat and it does make for more comfortable living, but the downside is that it's large and cumbersome and many of the smaller canals are too narrow for the boat to go down. Turning it round is a major operation and hard work if it's windy.
They've just sold it as they are now in their early 70's and health issues are making it more difficult for them to cope in such a confined and not easy to navigate around the barge - lots of narrow areas and steep steps. Also there's the problem of emptying waste water and refilling with fresh unless you are in a permanent mooring where these things are provided.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We would choose a UK widebeam so it’s all on one level - more like a long, floating apartment really (very carefully planned inside to suit our needs).

There is more room fore and aft to have manageable steps (even a lift).

We would also choose a residential mooring with all necessary facilities on site. 

Not sure we’d want to cruise the waterways tbh. No locks on this canal but water level very low making passing boats and negotiating some bridges and bends a pain. Locks seem like too much hard work at my age tbh! 

This week has been a good tester for us and being without our own transport makes getting anywhere more than a short walk away a bit more tricky, especially with a dog.

It’s been great too from the point of view of OH having a complete mental break from work, etc.

My thinking is sell house on retirement, WB at a marina as “home” with a motorhome for transport/touring (Europe first then U.K.) then swap MH for car. 

Another 6 years at least before we retire so a lot can change in that time 

Jack’s 9+ now so may not be a factor


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> We would choose a UK widebeam so it's all on one level - more like a long, floating apartment really (very carefully planned inside to suit our needs).
> 
> There is more room fore and aft to have manageable steps (even a lift).
> 
> We would also choose a residential mooring with all necessary facilities on site.
> 
> Not sure we'd want to cruise the waterways tbh. No locks on this canal but water level very low making passing boats and negotiating some bridges and bends a pain. Locks seem like too much hard work at my age tbh!
> 
> This week has been a good tester for us and being without our own transport makes getting anywhere more than a short walk away a bit more tricky, especially with a dog.
> 
> It's been great too from the point of view of OH having a complete mental break from work, etc.
> 
> My thinking is sell house on retirement, WB at a marina as "home" with a motorhome for transport/touring (Europe first then U.K.) then swap MH for car.
> 
> Another 6 years at least before we retire so a lot can change in that time
> 
> Jack's 9+ now so may not be a factor


Sounds like a really good plan. I understand now what you mean about a UK wide beam, sounds really nice and somewhat tempting. I wouldn't want to be bothered with actually going anywhere in a boat as I couldn't be bothered with all the faffing about with locks etc.
When we were motorhoming in Canada we stayed on a site which was next door to an area of two story houseboats, boy were they nice.


----------



## Zaros

It's pi55ing down! The rain is coming down in such a torrent the gutters are unable too cope with the deluge.

For the moment, it's as though we're living behind a waterfall.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Zaros said:


> It's pi55ing down! The rain is coming down in such a torrent the gutters are unable too cope with the deluge.
> 
> For the moment, it's as though we're living behind a waterfall.


You've got rain


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's chillin' in the pub garden, waiting for his sausages!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been busy crocheting this past few days, I'm currently making a unicorn doorstop for someone, I finished the head yesterday (although im adding rosy cheeks and might add more 'hair') and I'm on to the body now  













Biggest project yet


----------



## HarlequinCat

That's amazing @PawsOnMe ! You will have to update us when you've finished it 

The person you are making it for will be so happy with that.

I'm a bit of a beginner at crochet, I got a little seal crochet set for Christmas and have enjoyed making it but it's rather frustrating when you miss count it or get the tension wrong!


----------



## Dave S

If they do find out the Loch Ness Monster exists and they capture it, I wonder how much it would be with chips?

The worrying thing is that Nicola Sturgeon also believes the monster exists...………..No hope for Scotland there.

Just another thought, if it did exist and was captured would we need another category on this forum or would it go into wild life or fish?


----------



## PawsOnMe

HarlequinCat said:


> That's amazing @PawsOnMe ! You will have to update us when you've finished it
> 
> The person you are making it for will be so happy with that.
> 
> I'm a bit of a beginner at crochet, I got a little seal crochet set for Christmas and have enjoyed making it but it's rather frustrating when you miss count it or get the tension wrong!


I'll definitely post a picture when it's finished  Thank you, I hope so! 

I started last November but haven't done any since before Christmas so I feel like I'm learning all over again. Only realised yesterday that all of my other projects have been inside out  I'm being really strict with my counting with this one, I keep finding myself counting as I'm just doing normal stuff too (like stroking Jasper) :Hilarious

Would love to see your seal


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> If they do find out the Loch Ness Monster exists
> 
> *The worrying thing is that Nicola Sturgeon also believes the monster exists.*..………..No hope for Scotland there.
> 
> ?


:WootYour not trying to tell me it doesn't are you....:Jawdrop


----------



## Dave S

Happy Paws said:


> :WootYour not trying to tell me it doesn't are you....:Jawdrop


I would not dream of telling you it does not exist but there is overwhelming evidence to confirm this.
It was first reported about 1500 years ago according to BBC news so for all that time it has not popped up and said "Hi Jimmy" neither has any of it's offspring as chances are the monster has not lived for 1500 years and there must be more than one.

When you see it let us know but we will not hold our breath.


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> If they do find out the Loch Ness Monster exists and they capture it, I wonder how much it would be with chips?
> 
> The worrying thing is that Nicola Sturgeon also believes the monster exists...………..No hope for Scotland there.


Sometimes you just gotta hate the arrogant men of science.

Some years ago I watched a documentary about the search for Nessie. A couple of Americans with a boat load of high tech equipment spent a few days on the loch with the intention of proving the 'monster' was just a fairy tale and myth that locals were using to attract tourists....
The locals were none too happy that the pair concluded beyond all doubt, that there was no such creature that existed or...ever existed.

Yet the yanks want us to believe the Sasquatch (Bigfoot) exists.:Facepalm

America's only one true mythical creature is, of course.......................................................... the dietitian.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> If they do find out the Loch Ness Monster exists and they capture it, I wonder how much it would be with chips?
> 
> The worrying thing is that Nicola Sturgeon also believes the monster exists...………..No hope for Scotland there.
> 
> Just another thought, if it did exist and was captured would we need another category on this forum or would it go into wild life or fish?


We stopped off at Loch Ness last week and had a good look but never saw the monster. Even sent Isla in to see if she could sniff it out, but not a thing. 
Sorry Nicola it's not there chuck.


----------



## Dave S

Driving up the MI from Watford this afternoon and approaching the junction where the 2 lanes of the M25 joins the 3 lanes of the M1 I passed a guy riding a pedal bike on the hard shoulder.
Now if the motorway is clear then traffic can use the hard shoulder as an extra lane.
Not sure what he was going to do when the lanes converged - probably get killed, so I called the Police to report it and they had just sent out a car to intercept and stop him.
The stupidity of some people...…………..


----------



## Bisbow

A spur of the moment decision

My daughter has a couple of days off work so we are going to spend a couple of nights camping so we can visit her

We will have a late evening tonight and an early morning tomorrow walk on the beach with the dogs, a nice lunch and a good natter

Tomorrow is supposed to be cooler so should be nice


----------



## catz4m8z

What on earth do kids have for breakfast these day??
Where I walk the dogs is on route for about 4 schools close to me and I managed to time it this morning to do both routes during the school start times. On the second walk Adam and Hannah were lucky enough to hoover up the remains of what the kids had dropped....
cheese straws and onion rings!:Bored
I mean both are tasty but for breakfast!?

Although the dogs weren't complaining and as it wasnt going to kill them I did allow them to have a nibble!:Smug


----------



## Siskin

Moved to a caravan site at Perth racecourse today, beautifully quiet as there's no races

Sat out in the sunshine with a prawn roll and a glass of wine, bliss. 
The Tay is a short walk away so I expect Isla will be able to have a dip


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finally finished the unicorn


----------



## Dave S

My wife is watching this Royal Air Force thing on TV at present whilst I work in the dining room.
All I can hear is a woman shouting commands in the grounds of Buck. House.

Honestly I would not want to wake up next to that voice let alone have it on my Sat Nav.
Can you imagine it at home...………

"*WHAT DID YOU WANT FOR BREAKFAST?"*
*
"NO, IT'S NOT TIME FOR THAT - GET DRESSED"

"STAND UP STRAIGHT" "OH, YOU ARE"

*
We have had the Chinooks fly over recently - look impressive.

Just heard the commentary that the Royal Party are going inside and up to the balcony which is a "short journey", well, I do short journeys in my house.
Dining Room to Bathroom, Bathroom to Bedroom, Kitchen to Living Room, etc 
No overpaid BBC commentator notes that though.

Why do we have to put up with all this sucking up to the Royals?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Big fire near where I live. Not sure what's on fire at but kids have been setting them in the countryside and on walks recently so hoping they get it under control and it doesn't spread or hurt anyone.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Big fire near where I live. Not sure what's on fire at but kids have been setting them in the countryside and on walks recently so hoping they get it under control and it doesn't spread or hurt anyone.
> View attachment 360144


:Jawdrop Hope no one gets hurt and it gets under control soon.


----------



## Zaros

Well, we made it. In one piece too.:Happy

Four pieces actually. Me, MrsZee, the Zaz and the Oz.

1100 kilometres, a maniac for every ten driven, and the evidence of a massacre of tiny winged creatures splattered across the entire windscreen and leading edges of the car.

Still, there's a lot less to bite and sting me now.:Joyful


----------



## Boxerluver30

Exciting times for me. Getting the keys for the house this week and hopefully moving in next week. I'm excited and nervous at the same time though, guess that's normal when you first move out though! 

Also it's finally raining here, yay


----------



## Zaros

Twelve minutes after eleven in the evening, the sun is still shining and the temperature is +26C.

It's crazy.:Wacky


----------



## lullabydream

Boxerluver30 said:


> Exciting times for me. Getting the keys for the house this week and hopefully moving in next week. I'm excited and nervous at the same time though, guess that's normal when you first move out though!
> 
> Also it's finally raining here, yay


Just be warned if you haven't bought food bits already usually your first shop is costly because you are buying things you don't need every week! So it might include bits of cleaning/laundry/hot bevarage things/condiments.

Rather boring I know but being a mum I reminded both my sons, then ended up doing the first shop for them anyway!


----------



## Matrod

I went to hengistbury head today for a walk, I haven’t been in ages & I forgot how lovely it was. I saw 3 peregrine chicks & an adult quite close up which was amazing. I rescued a whopping cricket off the path too, it was very reluctant to get off my hand!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Zaros said:


> Twelve minutes after eleven in the evening, the sun is still shining and the temperature is +26C.
> 
> It's crazy.:Wacky


I would say that's the result of global warming, but we all know that's just a lot of hot air.


----------



## Bisbow

Any one watching the tennis semt-final

What a match 13 games all in the fifth set

How do they do it

Over 5 hours of play


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> Any one watching the tennis semt-final
> 
> What a match 13 games all in the fifth set
> 
> How do they do it
> 
> Over 5 hours of play


How about riding a bike for 3 to 4 hours a day for three weeks.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws said:


> How about riding a bike for 3 to 4 hours a day for three weeks.


Thanks-- but no thanks


----------



## Zaros

FeelTheBern said:


> I would say that's the result of global warming, but we all know that's just a lot of hot air.


It's a conspiracy spread by air conditioning manufacturers. In fact, come to think about it, everything is a bleedin' conspiracy.

People at the top are body snatchers and shape shifters. The royal family are reptiles, but we already knew that didn't we boys and girls. Trump is a labotomised orangutan with an exaggerated and unruly blonde quiff, and did you know, Stephen Hawkins was buried in a straight coffin?

What's more, MrsZee is a figment of your imaginations.

I put her there.:Smug


----------



## HarlequinCat

Matrod said:


> I went to hengistbury head today for a walk, I haven't been in ages & I forgot how lovely it was. I saw 3 peregrine chicks & an adult quite close up which was amazing. I rescued a whopping cricket off the path too, it was very reluctant to get off my hand!


 where abouts did you see the peregrines? I've not noticed them there. Have seen a Dartford warbler in the gorse close-ish to the visitor centre. I was chuffed to see that


----------



## Matrod

HarlequinCat said:


> where abouts did you see the peregrines? I've not noticed them there. Have seen a Dartford warbler in the gorse close-ish to the visitor centre. I was chuffed to see that


They were near the bottom of that really steep incline up to the top of the cliffs opposite the first natterjack pond. I heard them before I saw them, it was such a treat! It had to be the one time I forgot my binoculars :Banghead. I like it there in the spring when the skylarks are dancing.

Lucky you seeing a dartford warbler, I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Magyarmum

I spent most of yesterday worrying my head off about HRH Miss Georgina Pei Face. She'd been sick the afternoon before and totally out of character for her spent most of yesterday indoors, asleep on the sofa. When she was awake she seemed so lethargic and her tail was more down than up. What made it worse was when I went to take her temperature, found to my annoyance the battery had run out and I didn't have a replacement ... urrrrgh! So just in case she had a fever gave her a dose of Meloxidyl and decided if she wasn't any better this morning to take her to the vet. I wasn't looking forward to that as they're doing major road works on the only road leading into the city with delays of anything up to an hour - not very pleasant being stationary in a small car without any air con!

This morning I'm tired because both the monsters decided they needed to go out at 2 o'clock this morning, not only to pee but to do a thorough sniff of the garden so it was around 3 am before I got back to bed. 

The good news is though that Miss Pei Face is back to her usual demanding self. I'm so relieved I'll forgive her and her brother ANYTHING!


----------



## lullabydream

I am waiting for a new addition to our family to be born!

My nephew's girlfriend went to hospital at 5:30 this morning in labour so hopefully some time today...but you never know there will be a new baby boy to cuddle!


----------



## Matrod

Magyarmum said:


> I spent most of yesterday worrying my head off about HRH Miss Georgina Pei Face. She'd been sick the afternoon before and totally out of character for her spent most of yesterday indoors, asleep on the sofa. When she was awake she seemed so lethargic and her tail was more down than up. What made it worse was when I went to take her temperature, found to my annoyance the battery had run out and I didn't have a replacement ... urrrrgh! So just in case she had a fever gave her a dose of Meloxidyl and decided if she wasn't any better this morning to take her to the vet. I wasn't looking forward to that as they're doing major road works on the only road leading into the city with delays of anything up to an hour - not very pleasant being stationary in a small car without any air con!
> 
> This morning I'm tired because both the monsters decided they needed to go out at 2 o'clock this morning, not only to pee but to do a thorough sniff of the garden so it was around 3 am before I got back to bed.
> 
> The good news is though that Miss Pei Face is back to her usual demanding self. I'm so relieved I'll forgive her and her brother ANYTHING!


So pleased to here HRH is back to normal this morning, no more worrying your human miss!


----------



## Matrod

lullabydream said:


> I am waiting for a new addition to our family to be born!
> 
> My nephew's girlfriend went to hospital at 5:30 this morning in labour so hopefully some time today...but you never know there will be a new baby boy to cuddle!


How exciting! Hope you don't have to wait too much longer..


----------



## Zaros

@Magyarmum

Has it been exceptionally hot where you are?

I ask because this present heatwave has affected both Zara&Oscar quite adversely. Yesterday, Oz spent approximately 23 hours on the cool concrete floor of the wood store - no windows - with a couple of fans on full to keep him cool-ish.
The Zaz had been restless all day and paced the house looking for a cool spot, which is unusual for her because she normally likes the sun.
Both were reluctant to go for a walk, which is a pity because from the MIL'S house you can see the river about 500 metres away. But who could blame them in these freak temperatures.
Today, however, is comparatively cooler than yesterday, and the gruesome twosome seem more lively even though Oz still prefers the wood store.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's started to get hotter again not as hot as it's been, yet, but Dillon is still on his cool mat with the fan blowing up thought his hair, didn't even come for a treat when I got back from the shops


----------



## Lurcherlad

It’s been really hot here too.

Frankly, I’m over it! Rain would be welcome


----------



## ForestWomble

Bungo has been a bit 'off' the last couple of days poor lad. 

I've been having a bad time of it, been struggling to sleep and my anxiety has been particularly bad this week, to the point I've decided that if things don't improve this weekend I'll have to contact the GP, which I really don't want to have to do. 

On a good note little Swift seems to be doing well in this weather, saw her last night and she's looking good


----------



## Tiggers

My anxiety is fast approaching overdrive at the though of the impending school holidays and the noise and nuisance that goes with it. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## ForestWomble

Tiggers said:


> My anxiety is fast approaching overdrive at the though of the impending school holidays and the noise and nuisance that goes with it. Anyone else feel this way?


Oh yes! Dreading the summer holidays.


----------



## Tiggers

I dread the screaming, yelling, out of control behaviour going on late into the evening and not allowing any peace for anyone!!


----------



## lullabydream

Good news!
Baby Evan Paul was born at 2:20 pm and screamed and screamed!
Mummy and baby are doing well
Daddy says Evan is super cute. 
Not being particularly crafty I have whipped up a nappy cake which looks far better in the flesh but here is a picture!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Matrod said:


> They were near the bottom of that really steep incline up to the top of the cliffs opposite the first natterjack pond. I heard them before I saw them, it was such a treat! It had to be the one time I forgot my binoculars :Banghead. I like it there in the spring when the skylarks are dancing.
> 
> Lucky you seeing a dartford warbler, I've never seen one of those.


I forget my binoculars all the time! I'll keep an eye out for them around there now. I love it there in the spring with the skylarks and listening to them. They even sing when they are being chased by a sparrowhawk... Crazy birds!

I was quite lucky with the warbler, I'd been listening to its call online and heard it. You can see them at Stony Cross in the new forest too


----------



## Siskin

Once you get your ear into the song of a dartford then they are easy to find. They also have a distinctive alarm call, a sort of cross churring sound.
There quite a colony of dartfords on Dunwich heath in Suffolk and despite a hard winter there seemed to be more males singing then I’ve heard for quite a few years and they are also spreading further about the heath.


----------



## Matrod

HarlequinCat said:


> I forget my binoculars all the time! I'll keep an eye out for them around there now. I love it there in the spring with the skylarks and listening to them. They even sing when they are being chased by a sparrowhawk... Crazy birds!
> 
> I was quite lucky with the warbler, I'd been listening to its call online and heard it. You can see them at Stony Cross in the new forest too





Siskin said:


> Once you get your ear into the song of a dartford then they are easy to find. They also have a distinctive alarm call, a sort of cross churring sound.
> There quite a colony of dartfords on Dunwich heath in Suffolk and despite a hard winter there seemed to be more males singing then I've heard for quite a few years and they are also spreading further about the heath.


I'll have a listen online to their call, I'm going to Arne nature reserve tomorrow so hopefully I'll see/hear one there as I know they're about.


----------



## lullabydream

Wow what a 24 hours!

My nappy cake was greatly received...had lots of cuddles with baby Evan last night and this morning as I stayed over at my sister's house. Mum and baby went home last night, and popped in to my sister's house this morning. I keep calling her Granny but she's undecided what to be called! She says Grandma is too old, but we were brought up with our Gran.

All in all a lovely weekend. Have introduced Evan in Dog chat, as it's where I mainly hang around! So if you are wanting a peep no pressure...there is a pic!


----------



## Jesthar

Hmmm... Those who programme our e-mail swear filter at work should probably note that replacing the 'o' in 'cocktail' with an asterisk makes it MORE dodgy, not less!


----------



## Dave S

So you go to your local Tesco store for a few bits and pieces.
You pay and they also give you a little blue disc which you put in the local charity stand on the way out.
First you have to decide which charity of the three to support.

You feel good about it - you have helped local people.

THEN

Along comes the man to empty it,
He has one container and scoops the contents of all 3 charity compartments into it without counting how many tokens in each.

What a waste of time that is then.


----------



## Magyarmum

http://newsthump.com/2018/07/20/rai...er&utm_campaign=wordpress&utm_content=newpost


----------



## ForestWomble

Woke to find I have a summer cold today. 

On an amusing note Bungo doesn't like it when I sneeze or cough so I keep being glared at  Thanks for the sympathy Bungo! :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Tiggers said:


> My anxiety is fast approaching overdrive at the though of the impending school holidays and the noise and nuisance that goes with it. Anyone else feel this way?





Animallover26 said:


> Oh yes! Dreading the summer holidays.


 Im looking forward to in in some ways because I live near a school and we dont get hoards of school parents blocking drives , double parking and taking over the pavements but on the other the kids can be a nuisance at the4 shops and parks and we get broken bottles , rubbish and they ride mini motorbikes .around.


----------



## Bisbow

There is something falling out of the sky outside

I think they call it rain


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> There is something falling out of the sky outside
> 
> I think they call it rain


I want some! :Arghh


----------



## FeelTheBern

Summer holidays spell bad news for the forum as well...once the schoolkids get bored of playing computer games and catching Pokemon they'll come here and troll the place.


----------



## Matrod

We had a fair bit of rain overnight  it’s been ages since we had any.


----------



## Zaros

Chavs of the air...

Seagulls.


----------



## FeelTheBern

I've watched enough YouTube videos on this device, therefore Google should have a pretty good idea about the kind of things I might like to see. So why do Family Guy clips keep emerging in my "recommended" list? I've never watched or searched for anything related to Family Guy on this device.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Just driving along the motorway and saw this sporty Honda civic doing 40 which is quite slow.
Being the passenger I tend to peek at people as we go past if they are doing things like that. (What can I say I'm a nosy, nosy person) and saw it was a old lady about late 80s! It was quite odd seeing an old lady driving a sporty car. It wouldn't be so bad if she was doing the speed limit rather than 40


----------



## Zaros

The sun has got his sou'wester on
Hip, hip, hip hooray
The sun has got his sou'wester on
Because it's pi55ing down today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's bl**dy hot and sticky here


----------



## Dave S

The other evening my wife and I were in the living room watching television. 
2 older dogs lying asleep at top of room and youngest dog lying on her side in the doorway between living room and dining room.

About 2 feet from youngest dog is a play ball.

*The ball suddenly moved by itself towards the youngest dog.
*
Wife and I saw it, dog had not moved.

This is the first time our resident ghost has made himself/itself known like that. Usually it is a shadow or shape walking through the rooms.


----------



## Dave S

HarlequinCat said:


> Just driving along the motorway and saw this sporty Honda civic doing 40 which is quite slow.
> Being the passenger I tend to peek at people as we go past if they are doing things like that. (What can I say I'm a nosy, nosy person) and saw it was a old lady about late 80s! It was quite odd seeing an old lady driving a sporty car. It wouldn't be so bad if she was doing the speed limit rather than 40


Having worked in a Honda dealership Service Department for 15+ years I can assure you that at the front of every traffic queue is an elderly person driving a Honda - usually a Jazz.

Never had an accident but seen loads.


----------



## Bisbow

There we were this morning sitting relaxing in the heat, OH flopping in his chair, me in miner, Chilli stretched out on the cool leather sofa just watching the world go by when a pretty butterfly came in through the patio doors
We all sat watching it when suddenly Mrs Blackbird flew in, ate the butterfly, cocked her head at us and flew out again

Nature in the raw


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have a young Robin hanging around the garden at the moment 

He seems to be waiting for me to bring his breakfast of mealworms out in the mornings.

Such a beauty!


----------



## Zaros

Bisbow said:


> There we were this morning sitting relaxing in the heat, OH flopping in his chair, me in miner, Chilli stretched out on the cool leather sofa just watching the world go by when a pretty butterfly came in through the patio doors
> We all sat watching it when suddenly Mrs Blackbird flew in, ate the butterfly, cocked her head at us and flew out again
> 
> Nature in the raw


Back home we have a single blackbird that uses the dogs enclosure as its private hunting ground. It's very privileged, or defiant in the face of adversity, because despite the the proximity to the dogs, and the cheeky way it hops by them, they're not phased by its trespass at all.
It always manages to get a worm or two.
The impudent invader also invites itself to dinner when the dogs have left the remnants of their bones lying around.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had a new 12 inch fan arrive today, it' such better than the 7 inch and 9 inch ones we were using one each end of the room, and it's much quieter as well.


----------



## ForestWomble

My new fan in the bedroom is great, but when your lying in bed in the middle of the night and all you can hear is the fan, the sound does sound like a massive hamster wheel! :Hilarious


----------



## Zaros

Animallover26 said:


> My new fan in the bedroom is great, but when your lying in bed in the middle of the night and all you can hear is the fan, *the sound does sound like a massive hamster wheel!* :Hilarious


Imagine waking up one night to find a massive hamster running furiously around your fan.:Wideyed


----------



## ForestWomble

Zaros said:


> Imagine waking up one night to find a massive hamster running furiously around your fan.:Wideyed


:Woot


----------



## Rosie64

I would love to put my fan on in the bedroom but Chip doesn't like it and will not settle when it is on


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rosie64 said:


> I would love to put my fan on in the bedroom but Chip doesn't like it and will not settle when it is on


That's a shame - Jack seeks out the one in the lounge and will lay right in front of it when he feels hot.

I had the bedroom fan on quite high last night, directed at our bed (Jack was on with us ).


----------



## Siskin

Really warm at night. We went to bed last night and didn’t have any bedding over us, windows wide open although no breeze at all, stifling. Round about 3am we both woke up together, reached down and pulled up the duvet and went to sleep again.:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod

I was quite chilly last night with a cool breeze coming through my window, downside with the change in wind direction was the smell of the nearby fire smouldering all night.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> We have had a new 12 inch fan arrive today, it' such better than the 7 inch and 9 inch ones we were using one each end of the room, and it's much quieter as well.


You managed to get a fan! I thought they would be all sold out.
I dont know why but today seems to be the hottest, stickiest yet, Its driven me to sit in the shade of my cobnut tree and there's a slight breeze so its cooler than indoors, despite having three fans on . 
Lets hope there's no electricity shortages


----------



## catz4m8z

Just finished nightshifts this morning and havent really slept ('cept 2 1hour catnaps) since monday morning....normally the lack of sleep makes me feel much colder then I usually do. I actually think this is working in my favour today!

Also to Adam and Hannah. Surely there are better places to sleep then directly underneath my wheely desk chair?? Im pretty sure that the floor 2 feet away is just as cool and less likely to result in accidental squishings.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> *You managed to get a fan! I thought they would be all sold out.*
> I dont know why but today seems to be the hottest, stickiest yet, Its driven me to sit in the shade of my cobnut tree and there's a slight breeze so its cooler than indoors, despite having three fans on .
> Lets hope there's no electricity shortages


Yes... Amazon still have them in stock


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> You managed to get a fan! I thought they would be all sold out.
> I dont know why but today seems to be the hottest, stickiest yet, Its driven me to sit in the shade of my cobnut tree and there's a slight breeze so its cooler than indoors, despite having three fans on .
> *Lets hope there's no electricity shortages*


Don't say that! 



catz4m8z said:


> Just finished nightshifts this morning and havent really slept ('cept 2 1hour catnaps) since monday morning....normally the lack of sleep makes me feel much colder then I usually do. I actually think this is working in my favour today!
> 
> Also to Adam and Hannah. Surely there are better places to sleep then directly underneath my wheely desk chair?? Im pretty sure that the floor 2 feet away is just as cool and less likely to result in accidental squishings.


Hope you get a good sleep tonight.

Bungo has a habit of lying in places where getting squished by a wheel is a very likely hazard too.


----------



## Zaros

Earlier this evening, we grabbed the opportunity to take Zara and Oscar on a short-ish walk because a large number of clouds had accumulated overhead. Not rain clouds, but big fluffy candy-floss shaped clouds.
It was still uncomfortably hot and the dogs wandered along the road for a wee and then slumped down at one of the only two bus stops, with little wooden shelters in the village. Here there is shade. From the bus stop they watch the world go by. Two bus services a day run through the village, one going north early in the morning and then it returns in the early evening.The bus had completed its run for the day.
It's kind of boring watching the world go by from their viewing station because, in the mother in laws village, the world goes by at maybe one car every hour and a half. 
Today a cyclist went by, and the dogs watched closely, and curiously, as the rider disappeared along the track which leads down to the river. Fifteen minutes later the cyclist returned, and the dogs watched as the cyclist, just as closely and curiously, as the cyclist disappeared over the horizon in the opposite direction. 
There was a breeze picking up. The sheep in the MIL's field opposite were gathering closer to the fence to view the dogs and a minibus full of Thai berry pickers came into view. As it approached, we saw all the passengers crammed up against the windows along the right hand side of the vehicle, so that they could get a close up view of the dogs as they travelled by. The driver slowed to catch a glimpse for himself. A row of big beaming smiles and the urgent tapping on windows in an attempt to get the dogs attention.
As the minibus past, we could see the obvious lean of the vehicle because of the uneven distribution of weight aboard. 
A bee came to harvest the willowherb growing around the little wooden bus shelter and the sun slid behind a giant white cloud.

Time to go home before it showed it face again.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Time for some poetry.

"Everything is older than you think it is" by a sad person on a pet forum.

The NHS is 70.
Ozzy Osbourne is also 70.
Land Rover is 70 as well.
Next week, she is 60 (I wonder who, @Zaros)
Dad's Army is 50.
ELO's "Mr Blue Sky" is 40.
Countryfile is 30.
The Euro is 20 (I think).
Grand Theft Auto 4 is 10.
Fin.


----------



## Biscuit123

Lazy Osborne is 70!:Jawdrop 


FeelTheBern said:


> Time for some poetry.
> 
> "Everything is older than you think it is" by a sad person on a pet forum.
> 
> The NHS is 70.
> Ozzy Osbourne is also 70.
> Land Rover is 70 as well.
> Next week, she is 60 (I wonder who, @Zaros)
> Dad's Army is 50.
> ELO's "Mr Blue Sky" is 40.
> Countryfile is 30.
> The Euro is 20 (I think).
> Grand Theft Auto 4 is 10.
> Fin.


----------



## Zaros

FeelTheBern said:


> Time for some poetry.
> 
> "Everything is older than you think it is" by a sad person on a pet forum.
> 
> The NHS is 70.
> Ozzy Osbourne is also 70.
> Land Rover is 70 as well.
> Next week, she is 60 (I wonder who, @Zaros)
> Dad's Army is 50.
> ELO's "Mr Blue Sky" is 40.
> Countryfile is 30.
> The Euro is 20 (I think).
> Grand Theft Auto 4 is 10.
> Fin.


The NHS is not very well
But Ozzy Osbourne is
I often thought that Land Rover
Just took the bloody pi55
Our Katie Bush is sixty
Dad's army not so nifty
And ELO's, Roy Wizzard Wood
Wished for Christmas everyday
Countryfile's rural issues
It once featured our little Prince
But not the artist formerly known As
Shame, it might have added some pizzazz
The euro was established
In _nineteen ninety nine ( a track written by the artist formerly know as)_
And grand theft auto, a wicked game
You're never punished for a crime.


----------



## catz4m8z

Post just arrived and dropped a catalog dangerously near to Adams favourite toy....he has gone straight over, retrieved his big purple stuffed frog and put it safely in his bed.
D'awwwww.



In other news I think the SE is going to melt today and slide into the ocean....


----------



## Zaros

I've never told a living soul about this and I'm hoping you lot can keep it to yourselves. I just have to tell someone.

My mother was a runner up beauty Queen, who was beaten by my father.



To this day, I still don't know how he won.:Wacky


----------



## Lurcherlad

Have you seen all the hoohah about the Traffic Warden who was going to ticket an Ambulence parked on a double yellow line?

Had common sense prevailed the TW could have ignored it or if causing an issue just asked them to move.

However, imo the Ambulence should not have parked there in the first place.

They had stopped to buy a bottle of water while on Standby, not attend a Call in the shop.

Both side’s arguments for justifying their actions were silly tbh

The crew know they are on 14 hour shifts in raging heat so taking adequate food and drink seems sensible, given the nature of the job.

If needing a loo they could still park responsibly in nearby spaces.

Needing a drink/food/loo/parking spaces are too small (use more than one) etc. are no excuse for parking on DYL’s.

Both sides were wrong imo


----------



## HarlequinCat

I saw that @Lurcherlad

Both of them had their points, but it's a hard one. I was thinking about it earlier. It all just seemed to be made a bigger thing of than it needed to be.

Saying that though, I bet if they had tried to park in a bay and overhang a white line because the ambulance wouldn't fit, the Traffic Warden would still have given them a ticket for taking up more than one space


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> I saw that @Lurcherlad
> 
> Both of them had their points, but it's a hard one. I was thinking about it earlier. It all just seemed to be made a bigger thing of than it needed to be.
> 
> Saying that though, I bet if they had tried to park in a bay and overhang a white line because the ambulance wouldn't fit, the Traffic Warden would still have given them a ticket for taking up more than one space


When we used to holiday with a Trailer Tent towed behind the car we parked in lots of places overlapping more than one space and never had any issues as it was obvious we couldn't fit in a single space. Maybe we were just lucky not to encounter a "Jobsworth"!


----------



## Zaros

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you seen all the hoohah about the Traffic Warden who was going to ticket an Ambulence parked on a double yellow line?
> 
> Had common sense prevailed the TW could have ignored it or if causing an issue just asked them to move.
> 
> However, imo the Ambulence should not have parked there in the first place.
> 
> They had stopped to buy a bottle of water while on Standby, not attend a Call in the shop.
> 
> Both side's arguments for justifying their actions were silly tbh
> 
> The crew know they are on 14 hour shifts in raging heat so taking adequate food and drink seems sensible, given the nature of the job.
> 
> If needing a loo they could still park responsibly in nearby spaces.
> 
> Needing a drink/food/loo/parking spaces are too small (use more than one) etc. are no excuse for parking on DYL's.
> 
> Both sides were wrong imo


Vehicles belonging to the Crown i.e emergency vehicles or any other vehicle displaying the Queens emblem (post office vans included) are entitled to park on double yellow lines, emergency or not.

That's what I was once told after I asked, two police officers were buying sweets to move their car which had been left on double yellows overhanging a corner. I was trying to reverse a large truck into a DELIVERIES ONLY space and because the car was preventing me from completing the manoeuvre, thus blocking other traffic, I went in search of the driver. 
They were a bit.....belligerent, to say the very least, and told me I should have more patience with other road users, especially as I was driving a vehicle that could easily intimidate someone. 
I was never quite sure what they were driving at???


----------



## Lurcherlad

Found this in response to a query about a police force from the relevant Council responsible for traffic regulations:

“
All Traffic Regulation Orders allow liveried police, fire and ambulance
vehicles to park where other vehicles are prohibited. In the case of the
fire brigade and ambulance service, the vehicle must be attending an
emergency, however marked police vehicles can park in otherwise prohibited
places under any circumstances.
“

Some Police Officers are “difficult” shall we say?

This was the quote from the actual Ambulance service in this story..,

“Ambulances are allowed to park on white or yellow lines providing they are engaged on official duties, e.g. it was necessary to park at that point to carry out essential duties or to be as close as possible to the patient they are treating.”


----------



## Lurcherlad

0530: Yay! It’s raining!

Feels much cooler.

0540: It’s stopped 

A brief, heavy shower, 1 flash of lightning and 1 rumble of thunder and that was it 

Temperature rising 

One positive: rinsed all the dust off the cars


----------



## Zaros

Lurcherlad said:


> 0530: Yay! It's raining!
> 
> Feels much cooler.
> 
> 0540: It's stopped
> 
> A brief, heavy shower, 1 flash of lightning and 1 rumble of thunder and that was it
> 
> Temperature rising
> 
> One positive: rinsed all the dust off the cars


That must have been the rain cloud that passed through here a few days ago. Absolute torrential downpour, maybe fifteen minutes, and then it flew away from the sun which quickly burned everything dry once more.

It's supposed to be raining now, yet there's not a cloud in the sky. The temperature is also supposed to be ten degrees cooler than yesterday.

It's already +26C outside and only 9:00am. They obviously don't what the weather has in store at all, and are just trying to suppress the panic in everyone by not telling them our extinction is here and now.:Nailbiting


----------



## Dave S

On a lovely hot day like today with record temperatures what am I doing?

Checking all the ingredients for this years Christmas Puddings and working out how many large, small, with nuts, without nuts I need to make.
Plus making Apple Chutney - it's in the reducing stage at present.

It's even hotter in my kitchen...…………………...


----------



## westie~ma

Hilarious listening to various commentators and news readers trying to pronounce Geraint


----------



## Rosie64

It has been lovely and cool today and we have had RAIN yaaaay ,it has stopped now but it does look as if there is more to come .
It has worked magic on my grass seed that I put down there was nothing at all showing last night now it is approx 1/2 inch ,
doesn't seem real that it has grown so much so quickly


----------



## Lurcherlad

westie~ma said:


> Hilarious listening to various commentators and news readers trying to pronounce Geraint


Tbh I'm sick of hearing his name already!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Showers through the night and raining now with much cooler temperature 

A much needed respite.


----------



## ebonycat

Had a much cooler walk this morning, it’s now raining.


----------



## westie~ma

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I'm sick of hearing his name already!


Well he's a Welshie so have to keep an eye out for him 

Chucking it down here this morning.

We got back from North Wales yesterday, fab weather, we were lucky. Got up Snowdon could see for miles


----------



## Siskin

Did you walk up or take the train @westie~ma?

It's not often you see the top of Snowden with no cloud let alone get up there and have a wonderful view. An amazing sight


----------



## Happy Paws2

Much cooler today went to Sainsbury's just after 7am in case we have a storm and at last OH has taken Dillon a reasonable walk.


----------



## westie~ma

Siskin said:


> Did you walk up or take the train @westie~ma?
> 
> It's not often you see the top of Snowden with no cloud let alone get up there and have a wonderful view. An amazing sight


Went on the train :Shy incredibly lucky as we had to prebook and the only time available was 5pm on Wednesday.

Utterly amazing views all around.

Dd wants to walk up it so might get dragged along (literally) one day

We've lived in Wales all our lives only gone as far north as Aberystwyth so it was about time and dh had a few spare days so what with the weather and him having time it was meant to be.


----------



## Teddy-dog

westie~ma said:


> Went on the train :Shy incredibly lucky as we had to prebook and the only time available was 5pm on Wednesday.
> 
> Utterly amazing views all around.
> 
> Dd wants to walk up it so might get dragged along (literally) one day
> 
> We've lived in Wales all our lives only gone as far north as Aberystwyth so it was about time and dh had a few spare days so what with the weather and him having time it was meant to be.


I love Snowdon  I went to Uni in Bangor so climbed it a few times! Luckily we always chose lovely, clear days for the climbs!

It's been raining quite a bit here but me and mum have managed to get out for a ride with the ponies, between the torrential rain! It's nice though as the ground isn't rock hard. I think my horse enjoyed it as he had a good old roll when it rained this morning and he was filthy!

Also, my business cards for my new business arrived today - exciting


----------



## Matrod

westie~ma said:


> Went on the train :Shy incredibly lucky as we had to prebook and the only time available was 5pm on Wednesday.
> 
> Utterly amazing views all around.
> 
> Dd wants to walk up it so might get dragged along (literally) one day
> 
> We've lived in Wales all our lives only gone as far north as Aberystwyth so it was about time and dh had a few spare days so what with the weather and him having time it was meant to be.


Beautiful pics  I lived in Llanidloes for many years on top of a big hill & we could see snowdon on a very clear day.


----------



## Bisbow

I was just going to pick some runner beans for dinner and, much to Chilli's disgust, down came the rain as though someone had turned on the tap

The beans will have to wait a while, as will Chilli


----------



## HarlequinCat

We've been having heavy rain here off and on for a few hours now :Joyful. It's so nice!


----------



## Bisbow

HarlequinCat said:


> We've been having heavy rain here off and on for a few hours now :Joyful. It's so nice!


Perhaps the grass will go green again instead of looking like a desert
And, we do not need the aid con unit on, it has been on for days


----------



## Siskin

Blowing a gale here with occasional raindrops thrown in.


My daughter did a duke of Edinburgh award around the Snowden range with a group of others. They had to be out overnight and had camping equipment. 
All went well until the second day when they were walking to a particular place to meet up with their transport when heavy fog came in. They could hardly see and as they had walked into an old quarry area they decided to stop and wait for the fog to lift rather then blindly carry on and risk a fall. This was according to instructions if mist came in.
They camped another night and then set off in clear weather and finally made the meeting spot. The teachers were all going mad with worry as it was thought the group was lost and were just on the point of calling out the Mountain rescue and a helicopter when the group turned up. I’m so glad I didn’t know what was happening until daughter came home and told us what had happened. No mobile phones in those days, although I don’t know if they can take mobiles with them when doing a DoE


----------



## Happy Paws2

Been raining hard for a few hours, OH and Dillon came home as if someone had thrown a bucket of water over them, one very soggy OH and doggy


----------



## Matrod

Been raining since the early hours here :Singing hopefully my water butts will fill up again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> Been raining hard for a few hours, OH and Dillon came home as if someone had thrown a bucket of water over them, one very soggy OH and doggy


That was me and Jack this morning 

It's been cool, windy and wet most of the day.

I'm glad for the respite tbh


----------



## Bisbow

OH and Chilli got in just as it started raining this morning and it has not stopped since I don't think

I never got to pick my runner beans


----------



## ForestWomble

It's been raining all day here and it's really windy. 

It's chilly too, I never thought I'd be pleased to feel chilled but it is such a refreshing change to all the heat we've had.


----------



## Rosie64

We have had torrential rain now with high winds for nearly 3 days with the odd respite for half an hour here and there
and for once I am not complaining about it  although I would rather it without the high winds


----------



## westie~ma

Siskin said:


> Blowing a gale here with occasional raindrops thrown in.
> 
> My daughter did a duke of Edinburgh award around the Snowden range with a group of others. They had to be out overnight and had camping equipment.
> All went well until the second day when they were walking to a particular place to meet up with their transport when heavy fog came in. They could hardly see and as they had walked into an old quarry area they decided to stop and wait for the fog to lift rather then blindly carry on and risk a fall. This was according to instructions if mist came in.
> They camped another night and then set off in clear weather and finally made the meeting spot. The teachers were all going mad with worry as it was thought the group was lost and were just on the point of calling out the Mountain rescue and a helicopter when the group turned up. I'm so glad I didn't know what was happening until daughter came home and told us what had happened. No mobile phones in those days, although I don't know if they can take mobiles with them when doing a DoE


Its very worrying.

Dd did gold then two summers as a leader. 
She loved it.

Not allowed mobiles but Dh gave our dd a fully charged extra battery pack that she could hook up to every evening, it proved useful as hers was the only mobile any use and I updated my friend whose dd was with mine.

We have friend with a helicopter who would have helped us out and air lifted anyone if we had asked. Told dd before she left that I had means to get to her in an emergency, she didn't believe me but if I needed to I'd have asked for the chopper.

She was in the Brecon Beacons.

Gold was Dartmoor.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy Paws said:


> Been raining hard for a few hours, OH and Dillon came home as if someone had thrown a bucket of water over them, one very soggy OH and doggy


Teddy refused to go for his morning walk yesterday due to the rain. He wouldn't step out the front door!


----------



## Bisbow

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy refused to go for his morning walk yesterday due to the rain. He wouldn't step out the front door!


Teddy and Chilli must be related, she is the same
Just made it in time yesterday as the rain started when she got back
This morning she will not set foot outside as it is still raining
She has not even been out for a wee yet


----------



## Siskin

Raining heavily here too. Sky looks like it has a lot more to come. Forecast was for a light shower then sunshine. I think the bbc weather app needs a new bit of seaweed


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Raining heavily here too. Sky looks like it has a lot more to come. Forecast was for a light shower then sunshine.* I think the bbc weather app needs a new bit of seaweed*


:Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30

We have been up Snowdon twice, one time with Samson and one without (before we got him). Must admit it's a lot easier with a dog who will pull you up some of the way! We didn't get the train either time, walked the whole way up and down. Last time it was in February and there was a blizzard at the top which wasn't fun! Also both times we were camping and it was not nice to have to sleep on an air bed when all I wanted was a nice comfy bed to rest my feet lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rant coming.....

Refuse day today.

My black sack left behind by "operatives" (happened a number of times, last time 2 weeks ago).

Several items of somebody else's recycling dropped by the "operative" on the path outside my house and kicked up my drive.

Tried ringing Council before going out - no answer - went out and got on with my life.

Tried again on return and eventually got through to someone.

Action: Leave black sack on my drive to be picked up by van later today.

Put recycle items back on the footpath (I had piled them next to my black sack) and they will be picked up within the next few days!

Question: Why can't the person picking up black sack pick them up today? 
Answer: Different "team" and it has to be logged and dealt with in order.

They won't pick up the recycling if it's loose on my property - it has to be on the footpath. That will enhance the look of the area and will probably get blown all over the place. 

Question: If I pick up the recycle items (again) and put them in a bag next to the black sack on my property, will they be picked up by the "team" picking that up?
Answer: Yes.

WTF!

No wonder the Country is in such a state if the "authorities" operate in this ridiculous way.

I wonder too, if it's a coincidence that this happened the day after I sent a polite email (something I do now and again) drawing attention to the litter, glass and fly tipping in our local sports field?

Pathetic!

Rant over


----------



## Bisbow

I have always been one who bruises easily, I looked like a battered child when I was young, always covered in multi coloured bruises

This morning I woke with my upper arm all pretty colours. My little white furry friend was dreaming and she was running like mad and my arm was in the way and as a result I now look like a battered wife


----------



## kimthecat

@Bisbow I was going to Like your post but thought it would look a bit odd liking you getting bruised.

That's really awkward bruising easily , do people ever say anything to you about it ? 
I dont t bruise easily but I get bruises because I'm have poor spatial awareness. I catch myself on table corners for example . 
Im amazed i haven't given myself brain damage ( or perhaps I have !) the amount of times I have hit my head getting into cars , on tree branches and bending down to pick up something on the larder floor and hitting my head on the concrete shelf on the way up . .


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Rant coming.....
> 
> Refuse day today.
> 
> My black sack left behind by "operatives" (happened a number of times, last time 2 weeks ago).
> 
> Several items of somebody else's recycling dropped by the "operative" on the path outside my house and kicked up my drive.
> 
> Tried ringing Council before going out - no answer - went out and got on with my life.


 That's a poor service .
The teams are pretty good here , they even shut our gate !! My next door neighbour used to work for the council and we hang about on collection day and banter with the boys.
We have a weekly collection service and Im glad we don't have those big collection bins.


----------



## Bisbow

kimthecat said:


> @Bisbow I was going to Like your post but thought it would look a bit odd liking you getting bruised.
> 
> That's really awkward bruising easily , do people ever say anything to you about it ?
> I dont t bruise easily but I get bruises because I'm have poor spatial awareness. I catch myself on table corners for example .
> Im amazed i haven't given myself brain damage ( or perhaps I have !) the amount of times I have hit my head getting into cars , on tree branches and bending down to pick up something on the larder floor and hitting my head on the concrete shelf on the way up . .


I often get asked what I have done to myself, sometimes I have no idea but I have always been the same and they say you bruise easier as you get older anyway
so I am used to it
I bump into things as well and that does not help, I have survived for 77 years so I must expect even more as I get older


----------



## HarlequinCat

Bisbow said:


> I have always been one who bruises easily, I looked like a battered child when I was young, always covered in multi coloured bruises
> 
> This morning I woke with my upper arm all pretty colours. My little white furry friend was dreaming and she was running like mad and my arm was in the way and as a result I now look like a battered wife


Ouch! My sister is the same she bruises easily. If you gave the excuse your dog was dreaming no one would believe you!



kimthecat said:


> @Bisbow I was going to Like your post but thought it would look a bit odd liking you getting bruised.
> 
> That's really awkward bruising easily , do people ever say anything to you about it ?
> I dont t bruise easily but I get bruises because I'm have poor spatial awareness. I catch myself on table corners for example .
> Im amazed i haven't given myself brain damage ( or perhaps I have !) the amount of times I have hit my head getting into cars , on tree branches and bending down to pick up something on the larder floor and hitting my head on the concrete shelf on the way up . .


I'm the same, I bash my leg on the sticky bit out of the bed all the time. Or my arm on the door handle. That one really hurts cos the handle is rather pointy! 
I scrape my legs on things all the time, even when I can see where I'm getting close to it. 
And I'm often called a clumsy clot because I'm alway knocking things over or walk into people


----------



## catz4m8z

They are having some sort of mini fete in the teeny park directly opposite my house....:Wideyed
for some reason this seems to involve having some sort of really loud drum/kit and bashing it at random intervals.:Meh

The dogs and I are not amused......:Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

HarlequinCat said:


> I'm the same, I bash my leg on the sticky bit out of the bed all the time. Or my arm on the door handle. That one really hurts cos the handle is rather pointy!
> I scrape my legs on things all the time, even when I can see where I'm getting close to it.
> And I'm often called a clumsy clot because I'm alway knocking things over or walk into people


perhaps we have a syndrome.  I've always had trouble telling left from right . i think my brains wired up wrong .


----------



## kimthecat

Well I'm fed up because on line Argos is offering 25% of beds but when I get to the check out there's nowhere to put the code in . 
The agents are busy at the mo . I hope the offer isn't over.


----------



## Bisbow

When I make a salad I like to have a hard boiled egg with it

Just lately every egg I have boiled has exploded in the pan for some obscure reason, no idea why

I have been wondering if they have been feeding chickens with dynamite as a secret new weapon to defeat any future enemies


----------



## kimthecat

Bisbow said:


> When I make a salad I like to have a hard boiled egg with it
> 
> Just lately every egg I have boiled has exploded in the pan for some obscure reason, no idea why
> 
> I have been wondering if they have been feeding chickens with dynamite as a secret new weapon to defeat any future enemies


Exploding eggs , sounds like some sort of plot . have you upset anyone lately.  

I put mine in cold water and then boil as I keep mine in the fridge and they crack if I put them in hot water.


----------



## Siskin

Do you pierce the bottom of your eggs before boiling them? We’ve got a special egg piercer thingy we got years ago to do the job more easily then trying to do it with a pin. Seems to work and we don’t have exploding eggs


----------



## Bisbow

I don't keep my eggs in the fridge and put them in cold water, it is just the last dozen eggs that are doing it

I have never pricked the shells, never had need to till now

Wonder if the next lot will be as bad


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bisbow said:


> When I make a salad I like to have a hard boiled egg with it
> 
> *Just lately every egg I have boiled has exploded in the pan for some obscure reason, no idea why*


I put *plenty* of salt in the cold water then as the boil if they crack they will not explode, they will stay intact.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws said:


> I put *plenty* of salt in the cold water then as the boil if they crack they will not explode, they will stay intact.


I have not tried that
thanks


----------



## catz4m8z

NOOOOOOOO!!
Just made a scoobydoo sized tofurkey salad sandwich and watched in horror as the top slid off and onto the floor!rowning
RIP beautiful sammich......:Sorry

Happy dogs tho! As they were good enough to wait and not snaffle the floor buffet I let them have it!


----------



## kimthecat

@catz4m8z :Hilarious

had cabin fever today so we went out in the car for a drive to the country , we drove along the Chalfonts and past Amersham . Its the Chilterns and the scenery is beautiful . Thank goodness for air conditioning!


----------



## kimthecat

Bisbow said:


> I have not tried that
> thanks


 Nor me . i didn't know that.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Nor me . i didn't know that.


Just check it out again to make sure it did work  done one for my egg and mayo sandwich.


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> @catz4m8z :Hilarious
> 
> had cabin fever today so we went out in the car for a drive to the country , we drove along the Chalfonts and past Amersham . Its the Chilterns and the scenery is beautiful . Thank goodness for air conditioning!


Next time you feel like testing the air con, try going a bit further, into Berkhamsted, check out the Norman Castle and into Ashridge Forest and the monument. It really is fantastic and vast.
Keep an eye out for the Deer then down into Dagnall and view the White Lion of Whipsnade cut into the chalk hill before a drive along the main road into and through Hemel Hempstead towards the A41 and Watford.
Definitely worth a drive, especially if you know some of the history.


----------



## catz4m8z

Dammit! Yet again the neighbours have failed to realiese that putting out a black rubbish bag filled with chicken bones and take aways several days before bin day will result in cats and foxes ripping said bags to shreds!:Banghead
Especially annoying as their front door is right next to mine so the rubbish is strewn all over about 3ft from my door.:Rage 
*sigh* wouldnt be the first time that Ive had to pick the dogs up and carry them out of the house coz it wasnt safe to let them just walk out the front door.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Next time you feel like testing the air con, try going a bit further, into Berkhamsted, check out the Norman Castle and into Ashridge Forest and the monument. It really is fantastic and vast.
> Keep an eye out for the Deer then down into Dagnall and view the White Lion of Whipsnade cut into the chalk hill before a drive along the main road into and through Hemel Hempstead towards the A41 and Watford.
> Definitely worth a drive, especially if you know some of the history.


Absolutely. its not that much further on from Chesham . Ive put that on my to do list  I also like the drive past Great Missenden and Wendover.


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> Absolutely. its not that much further on from Chesham . Ive put that on my to do list  I also like the drive past Great Missenden and Wendover.


If you want a good route to go by with interesting things to see message me first.


----------



## Bisbow

Happy Paws said:


> I put *plenty* of salt in the cold water then as the boil if they crack they will not explode, they will stay intact.


Well, IT WORKED
Just boiled an egg with salt I the water and it did not explode, it was from the same box as the others

THANK YOU, I would never thought of that., I owe you one


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm feeling tired today. All HRH's fault 'cos she woke me up at 4 this morning making horrible slobbery noises and when I turned on the light found her licking her bum. She's such a silly girl because yesterday she insisted on sitting for hours on the dry, prickly cut grass and as a result has a sore bum Anyway, I got up and much to her disgust rubbed some soothing cream on the royal derriere and as it was nearly dawn let her and the hairy fellow out.

t's now a quarter to three in the afternoon and the Grand Duchess has only come into the house once for a drink of water. I've got a feeling she hates my guts and is doing her best to avoid me - all because I - a mere minion had the temerity to touch the aristocratic posterior!

Ungrateful wretch, but don't worry I'll get my own back when she wants her dinner!


----------



## kimthecat

I had an appointment with my rheumatoid consultant today . I had to stop taking Enbrel some months ago and my rheumatoid arthritis became much worse and I was put on steroids short term . I will be having rituximab as an infusions once I'm approved . It takes about 8 weeks to receive approval and I dont have a date set but im pleased as I'm eligible and meet the criteria .
I had a blood test and chest xray and was shocked there was no waiting . I was in and out of the hospital within 45 minutes!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Typical third world problems:
"I can't afford to feed my family."
"I have to walk several miles to obtain water-which is toxic."
"Our family farm is not profitable."
"My wife is ill and we can't afford medicine."

Typical first world problems:
"Oh no! I've run out of mobile data and my allowance doesn't renew until tomorrow!"
"I want to play Call Of Duty but none of my friends are online."
"I can't complete my comic book collection. What am I supposed to do?"
"No! The price of my phone contract has increased by 50p."

Moral of the story: even if you have telephone troubles, or you can't play computer games, or you can't complete your comic collection, at least you have food to eat and clean water to drink!


----------



## Happy Paws2

It was cooler earlier on, now it's started to warm up again hopefully not to much.

Today is the first time since my fall I've felt I could have Dillon back up on his grooming table so I could get under him and shave his rib cage by his front legs and trim round his eyes and paws but looking at his paws hack at them


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made a start on handmade Christmas presents, just finished my first one for my friend which is a little crocheted Scrump doll (from Lilo and Stitch)  I'm determined not to be rushing and making gifts in December like last year


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thank goodness it's much cooler this afternoon and at last Dillon is lying out in the garden fast a sleep, the first time his done it for weeks.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Just had a fright, heard a rustling in the garden on the slates underneath a bush and saw a rather large grass snake  Oh well at least it wasn't an adder. I have heard rustling under that bush before and always thought it was birds.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws said:


> Thank goodness it's much cooler this afternoon and at last *Dillon is lying out in the garden fast a sleep,* the first time his done it for weeks.


Well he was outside........... his has just coming rushing in it, it's pouring down with rain


----------



## ForestWomble

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just had a fright, heard a rustling in the garden on the slates underneath a bush and saw a rather large grass snake  Oh well at least it wasn't an adder. I have heard rustling under that bush before and always thought it was birds.


Reminds me when I was little rushing into the house calling to Dad that there was an Adder in the garden .............. it was a grass snake.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> Thank goodness it's much cooler this afternoon and at last Dillon is lying out in the garden fast a sleep, the first time his done it for weeks.


Its much nicer today, isnt it?
It was about 17C when I walked the dogs this morning and it made me realiese that TBH even that was abit too warm for me!


----------



## kimthecat

Apparently its going to pour with rain here tomorrow and I'm getting a bed delivered


----------



## kimthecat

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Just had a fright, heard a rustling in the garden on the slates underneath a bush and saw a rather large grass snake  Oh well at least it wasn't an adder. I have heard rustling under that bush before and always thought it was birds.


Libby would have sorted it for you .  This was the first time she seen this toy and she went straight for its neck !
Sorry photo not showing . im not sure which link to use. Its in the following post.


----------



## kimthecat

photo


----------



## Dave S

The human race has been evolving for millions of years.

It has evolved to be a leader of the animal kingdom.

It has evolved into different races and nationalities.

It is one of the few races with the ability to think logically and progressively.

It has mastered many technological achievements.

It has sorted itself into order through individual Parliaments.

And

It has given us
.
.
.
.
.
BORIS JOHNSON...………..

Oh well, you can't always be going forward.


----------



## catz4m8z

Where is my rain!?
Every single weather report Ive looked at says it should rain all day today here....so where is it?:Bored
Ive was really looking forward to a nice duvet day listening to the rain fall...
*sniff*


----------



## Siskin

Cooler and cloudy here, rain is due. According to the bbc weather app we are supposed to had rain from about 8am, oh no we don’t
Looking at the weather radar app, which works well, rain in the shape of a deluge is due to arrive in the next hour or two. It’s always difficult to forecast here as the area has its own micro climate. It can be raining heavily a mile or two away, but be nice a sunny here.


----------



## Bisbow

it ha s been raining steadily for most of the morning here, OH and Chilli got back from their walk just as it started

Chilli is not happy as she can't go out into the garden, the dainty toes might get wet


----------



## lullabydream

No rain but looks autumnal here!!!

Still warm...well hottish not like yesterday though. 

I have given up looking at my weather app on my phone it's been telling me for days and days that we are having rain and thunder storms..never happens. I think it just keeps telling me so it will be eventually right. It was the same when it was supposed to snow!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Very overcast, humid, heavy and warm and I hate it, I've got a headache and I just want to sleep.


----------



## Matrod

18 degrees here  it’s lovely to be cool again, just need some decent rain now.


----------



## Rosie64

It is lovely here the sun is out but it is much cooler than it has been, we had 3 days solid rain and since then it has been
just how I like it bright but not too hot . Chip seems much happier too with the cooler weather.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cool and been raining a bit during the night and most of today


----------



## westie~ma

Been raining all morning, we even have puddles  the ground needs it so not complaining.

Bushy Park this week

















I'm heading back to S Wales tomorrow for a bit of sun


----------



## Zaros

Dave S said:


> The human race has been evolving for millions of years.
> 
> It has evolved to be a leader of the animal kingdom.
> 
> It has evolved into different races and nationalities.
> 
> It is one of the few races with the ability to think logically and progressively.
> 
> It has mastered many technological achievements.
> 
> It has sorted itself into order through individual Parliaments.
> 
> And
> 
> It has given us
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> BORIS JOHNSON...………..
> 
> Oh well, you can't always be going forward.


Before you judge Boris Johnson, might I suggest you walk a mile in his shoes first.

They're size 20 and shiny bright red with yellow laces.


----------



## catz4m8z

hurrah! Started raining just after I moaned about it _not_ raining!
Been a nice steady downpour all day, Im wearing a jumper and woolly socks and its bliss!

oh, it must be abit cold....Alfie has burrowed down underneath his pillowcase and blanket in his bed. Just his little head poking out!LOL


----------



## kimthecat

Off to a funeral today . At least its not raining . That's trouble with getting older , you go to a lot of funerals .


----------



## PawsOnMe

@kimthecat sorry for your loss x

I'm currently sat in bed watching Friends and and both dogs have gone under the covers and are curled up snuggling (after playfighting under there) . They must be cold


----------



## kimthecat

@PawsOnMe Thanks  I love Friends . I cried when it finished. I used to watch all the reruns on ch 4 . Chandler was my favourite character.


----------



## PawsOnMe

kimthecat said:


> @PawsOnMe Thanks  I love Friends . I cried when it finished. I used to watch all the reruns on ch 4 . Chandler was my favourite character.


I've watched them so many times (used to have them all on video cassettes :Shy) but the last episode always gets me teary eyed. Chandler and phoebe are my favourites


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just put my slippers on and one of them is wet inside. ........ what makes me suspect it's been "watered" by a small black hairy creature?


----------



## Bisbow

In the past two days I have made 6 jars of plum jam, 3 jars of tomato chutney and I have just finishes 2 jars of runner bean chutney, should keep us going for a while

OH has just come in with another basket full of plums. Some will be frozen and some into more jam


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH and DS will be off to footie soon so I’ll be on my lonesome 

But, I have a £5 voucher for Wyvales so will take myself out to lunch and buy some plants! 

Eaten only fruit so far today so can afford to eat something yummy too


----------



## CavalierLotta

We tried to ask about this in other thread:

My client saw this thread: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/deeded-access-issue-with-dog-advice-needed.494809/

She would like to know what this "deeded access" means. My client didn't ask me to put this question to that thread because it wasn't about the dogs like the thread was, since the question was about houses. Can anyone put some pictures about it?


----------



## Bisbow

That's another 6 jars of plum jam made and still more plums coming even after giving away to friends and neighbours

Some in the freezer for pudding in winter. will probably be sick of them by next spring


----------



## kimthecat

Its been so humid today but at least its not raining . 

I got the results of a blood test today . Its to check I can have another type of Rheumatoid treatment .

Right at the end it said that I had antibodies from a past infection of Varicella Zoster Virus .
Thanks to google I found out that is another name for Chicken pox  Phew !


----------



## Siskin

CavalierLotta said:


> We tried to ask about this in other thread:
> 
> My client saw this thread: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/deeded-access-issue-with-dog-advice-needed.494809/
> 
> She would like to know what this "deeded access" means. My client didn't ask me to put this question to that thread because it wasn't about the dogs like the thread was, since the question was about houses. Can anyone put some pictures about it?


It means a right of access over land that you don't physically own and this will be written in the deeds of the house. Often it's for the right to walk across someone's garden in order to get to your property. 
On our house we have a right of access to use part of a private road in order to get onto the driveway of our house and also a right of access at the back of our garden into a field in order to keep a hedge trimmed. Both these are written into the deeds of the house


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> That's another 6 jars of plum jam made and still more plums coming even after giving away to friends and neighbours
> 
> Some in the freezer for pudding in winter. will probably be sick of them by next spring


Our plum tree, usually laden with fruit, gave up the ghost this Spring and is now deceased 

Will tidy it up and grow a Clematis Montana and a rambling rose up it instead.

Every cloud ...


----------



## Bisbow

I opened the door this morning and was met with the lovely country smell of muckspreading, a bit of a shock

A sure sign autumn is on it's way, although I am sure the farmer is earlier this year

My montana has done mad this year, it looked like a huge snow drift


----------



## kimthecat

Its the bank holiday and Im feeling the cold. I had the heating on last night . At least its not raining at the moment. 

Not done half the chores we meant to do . None of the fences have had a coat of timber paint yet . tsk!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have had heavy rain earlier but the sun has just come out but it's cold, not putting the heating on as we have an very poorly dog (as some of you know on Dog Chat) and I don't want to over heat him, so I'm sat with a blanket wrapped round me.


----------



## kimthecat

Spurs 3 - Man United 0 :Hilarious Brilliant !


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Spurs 3 - Man United 0 :Hilarious Brilliant !


Made my night


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> Made my night


Jose's face was a picture !


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Jose's face was a picture !


How long before he's on his bike


----------



## FeelTheBern

What is "Netflix and chill" ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

FeelTheBern said:


> What is "Netflix and chill" ?


Think it means watch a film then have that "special cuddle" 

Taken over from "come up and see my etchings"


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just chillin'


----------



## FeelTheBern

Lurcherlad said:


> Just chillin'


Where's the Netflix?


----------



## Biscuit123

Hey! I just joined this conversation. What's up?


----------



## FeelTheBern

Biscuit123 said:


> Hey! I just joined this conversation. What's up?


What's up, you ask? Up is a Pixar motion picture, released in 2009 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

FeelTheBern said:


> Where's the Netflix?


Haha! Afraid I'm travelling solo 

OH is at home looking after Jack


----------



## Biscuit123

FeelTheBern said:


> What's up, you ask? Up is a Pixar motion picture, released in 2009 if I recall correctly.


I'm surprised you remember that....


----------



## FeelTheBern

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm surprised you remember that....


I'm good at remembering useless bits of information. And I was right-after I posted I checked on Google.


----------



## Biscuit123

Cooooooooooool


----------



## FeelTheBern

@Biscuit123 
Let's talk about music. Considering you've never heard of the artists I mentioned, what do you listen to?


----------



## Biscuit123

FeelTheBern said:


> @Biscuit123
> Let's talk about music. Considering you've never heard of the artists I mentioned, what do you listen to?


80's rock! And occasionally country from the 70's if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The lovely Gary (Dominican Pit Bull cross) finally wormed his way to getting his own chair! 










Below, my sister's latest addition ("no, she's not staying - just until I've found good homes for her and all her puppies").

Puppies all found new homes but nobody wanted her 

So.....she's joined the family permanently 

She's such a sweet little dog (about the size of a small Beagle) and has been through so much. Think she had been hit by a car at some point as both back legs are scarred and wonky , scraping an existence as a street dog, eventually impregnated and had 5 pups. Luckily all gathered up one stormy night by my sister and cared for.

Well fed, cared for, neutered and well loved (especially by Gary! ❤).










Callie


----------



## Biscuit123

She's such a pretty girl! I love her!


----------



## Happy Paws2

A lovely sunny day with a lovely blue sky not a cloud in sight, OH is feeling better and Dillon's breathing is easier today and has been much happier in himself, so all, in all it's been a lovey day.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> A lovely sunny day with a lovely blue sky not a cloud in sight, OH is feeling better and Dillon's breathing is easier today and has been much happier in himself, so all, in all it's been a lovey day.


Good to hear


----------



## Biscuit123

Happy Paws said:


> A lovely sunny day with a lovely blue sky not a cloud in sight, OH is feeling better and Dillon's breathing is easier today and has been much happier in himself, so all, in all it's been a lovey day.


That's awesome! What happened to dillion?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Biscuit123 said:


> That's awesome! What happened to dillion?


He was panting very heavy so we took him to the vets and he has been diagnosed with Chronic Bronchitis, so his breathing is very bad and will be on tablets for the rest of his life. We go back on Tuesday for a check up.


----------



## Biscuit123

Happy Paws said:


> He was panting very heavy so we took him to the vets and he has been diagnosed with Chronic Bronchitis, so his breathing is very bad and will be on tablets for the rest of his life. We go back on Tuesday for a check up.


Oh I see. I wish you and your pet the best of luck


----------



## FeelTheBern

Biscuit123 said:


> 80's rock! And occasionally country from the 70's if I'm in the mood.


Good stuff!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hot and sunny here and the water is lovely!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 366704
> Hot and sunny here and the water is lovely!


Have to say that it is hot and sunny here too and, according to others, the water is lovely as well:Hilarious

Looks lovely where you are @Lurcherlad, the seas a beautiful colour


----------



## Biscuit123

Wow! Can you just walk to the beach whenever you like?

I got a few pictures of bear

https://ibb.co/kMXbje

https://ibb.co/g9Nyxz


----------



## grumpy goby

First day of spring here!! Went for a nice stroll yesterday morning with a coffee and a roll, it was a misty morning but a beautiful day!

Spent the afternoon polishing the mini and drinking a few beers in the sun!

Today is less nice, changeable as NZ weather is! Very wet and rainy. So a day watching films and Netflix!


----------



## Guest

grumpy goby said:


> View attachment 366732
> First day of spring here!! Went for a nice stroll yesterday morning with a coffee and a roll, it was a misty morning but a beautiful day!
> 
> Spent the afternoon polishing the mini and drinking a few beers in the sun!
> 
> Today is less nice, changeable as NZ weather is! Very wet and rainy. So a day watching films and Netflix!


It was glorious here yesterday too! I was out gardening in the afternoon in short sleeves! Today is overcast but the rain is staying away.


----------



## grumpy goby

McKenzie said:


> It was glorious here yesterday too! I was out gardening in the afternoon in short sleeves! Today is overcast but the rain is staying away.


It's flipping between blue skies and sunshine and heavy downpours here.... Auckland eh?


----------



## FeelTheBern

grumpy goby said:


> watching films and Netflix!


And chilling?

Wait a second, I finally learnt what that means, didn't I? Curse you @Lurcherlad!


----------



## grumpy goby

FeelTheBern said:


> And chilling?
> 
> Wait a second, I finally learnt what that means, didn't I? Curse you @Lurcherlad!


I think I'm too old to Netflix and chill... I think that's more for the tinder generation.

Netflix and chill here means we fall asleep wearing flannel PJs and drinking red wine until one of our snoring wakes up the other!


----------



## FeelTheBern

grumpy goby said:


> I think I'm too old to Netflix and chill... I think that's more for the tinder generation


Is that the swiping website? I'm not up on this kind of thing, can you tell?


----------



## grumpy goby

FeelTheBern said:


> Is that the swiping website? I'm not up on this kind of thing, can you tell?


I believe so. I work with ALOT of divorcees who use it, but mostly it's common amongst the graduates!


----------



## FeelTheBern

grumpy goby said:


> I believe so. I work with ALOT of divorcees who use it, but mostly it's common amongst the graduates!


Right. So who are the Tinder generation? What age group?


----------



## grumpy goby

FeelTheBern said:


> Right. So who are the Tinder generation? What age group?


I guess most users are probably 25 down... people still into casual hookups rather than proper relationships and settling down (from my experience of the guys at work anyway!)


----------



## FeelTheBern

grumpy goby said:


> I guess most users are probably 25 down... people still into casual hookups rather than proper relationships and settling down (from my experience of the guys at work anyway!)


I'm part of the "Tinder generation" then. How wonderful. Casual hookups? Not a phrase I've come across but I think I can guess what you mean. No thank you!


----------



## grumpy goby

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm part of the "Tinder generation" then. How wonderful. Casual hookups? Not a phrase I've come across but I think I can guess what you mean. No thank you!


To be fair, I know men in their 50s who use tinder for one night stands, it's not restricted to any age group. They are just the majority of users.

It's not anything new, it's just a lot more accessible I guess. When I was in my early 20s people still did it but they just had to find each other in clubs and bars!


----------



## Biscuit123

grumpy goby said:


> View attachment 366732
> First day of spring here!! Went for a nice stroll yesterday morning with a coffee and a roll, it was a misty morning but a beautiful day!
> 
> Spent the afternoon polishing the mini and drinking a few beers in the sun!
> 
> Today is less nice, changeable as NZ weather is! Very wet and rainy. So a day watching films and Netflix!


That's funny. Seems we live across the world from each other. It's just fading into fall where I live.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another lovely sunny morning.....


----------



## Lurcherlad

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm part of the "Tinder generation" then. How wonderful. Casual hookups? Not a phrase I've come across but I think I can guess what you mean. No thank you!


I don't think casual hook ups are mandatory 

People do find long term relationships through the process too, I believe


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> Another lovely sunny morning.....


Going to be a bit too warm for me again.

Was out walking a little old dog for a little old woman yesterday and we crossed a field that the new tenant had under sown grass with wild flowers. I know this farmer has put several fields aside like this, he'll still take a crop of grass off but he is concerned about the wildlife as well. He's also sown another small field with Sunflowers, some of which he harvested and others have been left for the birds.
It stuck me as I walked that we have a lot of good wildlife friendly farmers is this area.........There's the now famous Knepp, the butterfly fields of about 50acres that a local bigwig has put aside and where my dog is buried, not far from there there is a 300acres farm that is being very sympathetically farmed, much of which has been turned over to nature, ponds dug and wildflowers flourishing.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't think casual hook ups are mandatory
> 
> People do find long term relationships through the process too, I believe


My daughter did meeting the lovely Tom. They've been together now for 3 years


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Going to be a bit too warm for me again.
> 
> Was out walking a little old dog for a little old woman yesterday and we crossed a field that the new tenant had under sown grass with wild flowers. I know this farmer has put several fields aside like this, he'll still take a crop of grass off but he is concerned about the wildlife as well. He's also sown another small field with Sunflowers, some of which he harvested and others have been left for the birds.
> It stuck me as I walked that we have a lot of good wildlife friendly farmers is this area.........There's the now famous Knepp, the butterfly fields of about 50acres that a local bigwig has put aside and where my dog is buried, not far from there there is a 300acres farm that is being very sympathetically farmed, much of which has been turned over to nature, ponds dug and wildflowers flourishing.


Oh that sounds lovely, nice to know we still have farmers that care about the country side.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Don't tell Jack (or DH) but I've had another man in my bed whilst away .......










Gary! Don't let your mum catch you!


----------



## Biscuit123

I'm so mad right now. 250 dollars worth of tools were robbed from us last night. Some People are terrible.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm so mad right now. 250 dollars worth of tools were robbed from us last night. Some People are terrible.


Scum!


----------



## Biscuit123

Lurcherlad said:


> Scum!


Yup, make it latest update is 350 worth of tools.


----------



## lullabydream

I have had about a week or so of hell so it's nice to catch up here!

Nice to see @Lurcherlad has a very handsome man in her bed, as she lives the high life in the sun currently! Wondering if we will have more rescue help stories this holiday though, always amazing!

@Biscuit123 definitely Scum! Think we had a prowler the other night. Maisie out of character was going mad at the window in the early hours..Eevee thought she would join in. She barks at next doors dog once in a while so that was a bit of a shock. Hopefully scared them off as although my son's were alerted, who are in their 20s...OH slept through.

Next door was awake so, they may have looked out too.

Only been warned the other day too by next door but one, about people snooping round the back!

@rona sounds lovely, and when am fixed by my consultant I am looking forward to taking in my local countryside again. Just anything would be nice!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm so mad right now. 250 dollars worth of tools were robbed from us last night. Some People are terrible.


Have you notified the authorities?


----------



## kimthecat

Lovely warm weather , catching up with the garden chores and OH cemented the holes in the off street parking .


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> I have had about a week or so of hell so it's nice to catch up here!
> 
> Nice to see @Lurcherlad has a very handsome man in her bed, as she lives the high life in the sun currently! Wondering if we will have more rescue help stories this holiday though, always amazing!


Tomorrow going to see the mare and foal my sister's friend rescued off the roadside. Both skin and bone but the foal had a horrendous wound on it's side 

I sent her a donation at the time but just sold some stuff taking up space at home on eBay before I came to give her some more to help fund their keep and the foal's treatment. Last pic I saw they were looking so much better 

The beautiful beach, warm sea and view round the bay of Sosua are being slightly marred by competing "ghettoblasters" either side of us! 

Dominican's love loud music / the louder the better :Bag

I'm hoping their batteries run flat soon! 
























It should be quiet tomorrow cos they'll be at work/school


----------



## Biscuit123

FeelTheBern said:


> Have you notified the authorities?


We filed a report.

And @Lurcherlad that's a beautiful day where you live! I'd love to see pictures of the foul. I'm a horse lover, as you might have been able to uncover from my profile pic


----------



## Lurcherlad

Biscuit123 said:


> We filed a report.
> 
> And @Lurcherlad that's a beautiful day where you live! I'd love to see pictures of the foul. I'm a horse lover, as you might have been able to uncover from my profile pic


I'm just visiting my sister who lives here in Dominican Republic 

I hail from sunny Essex! 

I'll take some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Bisbow

Just made up our minds to make the most of the weather while it is still good and go away in the van for a for days

So we are off to Normand bay for a few days, got a pitch reserved and off we go when the camper is filled with food and water

Chilli knows something is happening and is all exited, bet she won't get wet though


----------



## KittenEevee

.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Can I have a rant? Its about the workmen who did our central heating for us. All of it works just fine and we got a new boiler too but they have left some considerable damage to the worktops in the kitchen (big hole where they put the pipes in which they didn't bother filling in), the tiles in the kitchen, skirting board on our landing upstairs (just ripped it clean off instead of getting the carpet up and didn't put it back on), damaged a cupboard in our bathroom (ripped the door of it off) and they have damaged the brickwork on the front and back of the house where the pipes have gone. Also a guy came on Monday night to box in the pipes for us (I'll add that they didn't think to do this when they originally did it, our landlady had to threaten to withhold payment for him to come do it) and turns out they have used the wrong type of wood meaning that it cannot be painted over to look the same as the rest of the walls. Because of all this our landlady is now in a dispute with the company saying she will only pay them half unless they come and sort it out and they are digging their heels in . And I'm just here like if it wasn't for your shoddy workmanship in the first place you'd have your fecking money wouldn't you :Banghead


----------



## grumpy goby

My news for the week! After the worlds longest recruitment period I finally got 2 job offers this week so handed in my notice and start my new role in 5 weeks!!

I am always told I’m pivotal on our contract, however they have repeatedly failed to recognise it in any real terms other than a fluffy thank you. Earlier this year I was asked to pick up a failing team , ten extra reports and one extremely troublesome character (known to be a nightmare and on the verge of being put on performance plans) - they offered a pathetic increase in pay (with an office relocation it meant I was actually making a loss) and even that didn’t materialise! 
So, I am letting my feet do the talking! 

A tidy pay rise, a job that challenges me technically (I am an electrical engineer) and I am quietly enjoying them panic over who will pick up the pieces (I do way more than I was employed for, and a lynchpin for the whole management team)
I like the guys, but corporate have done me over badly so my loyalty has feigned!

Happy days!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Good Luck for the future, I hope you'll be very happy in your new job. 

I agree stuff loyalty very few company's really care about you, so why should you care about them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds like a good move!


----------



## Boxerluver30

grumpy goby said:


> My news for the week! After the worlds longest recruitment period I finally got 2 job offers this week so handed in my notice and start my new role in 5 weeks!!
> 
> I am always told I'm pivotal on our contract, however they have repeatedly failed to recognise it in any real terms other than a fluffy thank you. Earlier this year I was asked to pick up a failing team , ten extra reports and one extremely troublesome character (known to be a nightmare and on the verge of being put on performance plans) - they offered a pathetic increase in pay (with an office relocation it meant I was actually making a loss) and even that didn't materialise!
> So, I am letting my feet do the talking!
> 
> A tidy pay rise, a job that challenges me technically (I am an electrical engineer) and I am quietly enjoying them panic over who will pick up the pieces (I do way more than I was employed for, and a lynchpin for the whole management team)
> I like the guys, but corporate have done me over badly so my loyalty has feigned!
> 
> Happy days!!!


Congrats


----------



## Rosie64

Since i moved into my flat over a year ago I have been trying to sort out my extensive crafting stuff,
I am beginning to think I am fighting a losing battle.I have a spare room that is full floor to ceiling 
that is such a mess I can't find anything 


















It is spilling over into my bedroom










and my living room










I don't have a clue as to everything I have hence trying to sort it out, I think i have bought just a little too much,
surprising how it mounts up when you buy a bit here , a bit there. I want to get back into my crafting but until I 
can get some semblance of order to it there is no chance of that


----------



## rona

Start making stuff with what you can see and the rest will then be gradually uncovered


----------



## rona

Went for Gym induction on Friday......really uncomfortable because I was the only female there amongst 20 beefy men, nearly all 20+ years younger than me. Silly lad that showed me around said I'd get back to doing pull ups after I told him I used to be able to do 10 a few years back (10+) .........I don't think so at 61

I only stayed for 15mins, but determined to go back so booked into senior gym on Monday. Trouble is, I've got a bad cold over the weekend. Have to get some hand sanitizer 
I do hope I feel up to it tomorrow because I can't get there for another 3 weeks. 

Anyone else go to gym?
I'm working on upper body strength.


----------



## FeelTheBern

What is Geordie Shore?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I did join a gym but gave up after a couple of months.

I really don’t enjoy it - I’d much rather walk or cycle in the open air (preferably countryside). It’s a faf to get there as it’s a car journey and difficult to park.

I also hate the fact that most people don’t wipe the equipment down after they’ve sweated all over it! Gross :Meh

I need to get back into the habit of leaving the car at home and cycle or walk to the shops.

Also get bouncing on my mini trampoline, doing YouTube yoga and exercise indoors 

I’m paying out for Weightwatchers at the moment, which is working, but I need to work on fitness and toning.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Rosie64 said:


> Since i moved into my flat over a year ago I have been trying to sort out my extensive crafting stuff,
> I am beginning to think I am fighting a losing battle.I have a spare room that is full floor to ceiling
> that is such a mess I can't find anything
> View attachment 367682
> 
> 
> View attachment 367683
> 
> 
> It is spilling over into my bedroom
> 
> View attachment 367684
> 
> 
> and my living room
> 
> View attachment 367685
> 
> 
> I don't have a clue as to everything I have hence trying to sort it out, I think i have bought just a little too much,
> surprising how it mounts up when you buy a bit here , a bit there. I want to get back into my crafting but until I
> can get some semblance of order to it there is no chance of that











 I'm in the same boat as you (although you have me beat with the amount of stuff:Jawdrop...I could seriously live in your craft room!) I've claimed the spare bedroom as my craft room and it's an unorganised mess and I've also got bags and boxes of stuff in the living room and my bedroom (and yet im still eyeing up the upcoming aldi craft sale -obviously because buying craft stuff and using them are two different hobbies ) everytime I go in to tidy it up I end up getting distracted and making something 

What type of crafts do you do?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Can i have a rant? Didn't want to start a brand new thread as I know lots of people rant about this...

Took Teds on his morning walk today, decided to take him to a field where he gets to go offlead and do a bit of training too. Those of you who have seen some of my posts may know that Teds came to me a bit reactive on the lead because he wants to say hello to every dog he sees and his frustration came out with lots of barking. We've been working really hard on this by getting him to ignore other dogs but why do other owners think it's OK to have completely NO control of their dog.

Ok, so I'm not a saint and I've had dogs blow their recall before but if it impedes someone else I've always been very apologetic been extra vigilant next time. But had Teds off the lead, saw another dog coming that we'd seen before so I called Teds and put him on his lead and moved off the path into the field. Annoyingly Teds has started grounding himself when he sees another dog but if I spot them first I can get his attention. Anyway... I moved off the path and Teds started slowing down and this dog started coming over to us and the owner calls out 'don't worry she's very friendly'. Yes, she was very friendly but it was obvious we were moving off the path to avoid them and I had put Teds on the lead... And then she just wouldn't recall back and I tried walking away but Teds had grounded himself as he wants to say hi and she just kept following so argh we had to stop for probably 2 mins (feels like a long time when you're just there!) while he called and called until she eventually went back. 

Then, straight after that comes another dog with another owner (nowhere to be seen) who ran so fast up the path and then straight at us which wound Teds up no end as it ran as if it was coming for us and then veered off at the last minute which made Teds go mad lunging at it as it zoomed past. Owner meanders past eventually and I move Teds on and start on our training, a couple of minutes later the dog is back zooming around again owner nowhere to be seen!

I normally let people off as not everyone has high standards of training but the 1st dog we'd seen before and it had done the exact same thing before and obviously the owner just doesn't care, and when I made it obvious we were moving off the path you'd think people would make more of an effort....

Anyway....... rant over. It just annoys me when I'm trying hard with Teds training as I want to do more with him but he gets hounded by offlead dogs and the owners think it's fine normally as Teds is friendly and will say hi nicely and attempt to play but they don't understand that I only want him to play and say hello when I allow him, which is why I keep him onlead, especially as I'd like to compete him and he needs to focus on me more than other dogs. And even if I say this to the owners their dogs have 0 recall so it makes no difference!


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> Can i have a rant? Didn't want to start a brand new thread as I know lots of people rant about this...
> 
> Took Teds on his morning walk today, decided to take him to a field where he gets to go offlead and do a bit of training too. Those of you who have seen some of my posts may know that Teds came to me a bit reactive on the lead because he wants to say hello to every dog he sees and his frustration came out with lots of barking. We've been working really hard on this by getting him to ignore other dogs but why do other owners think it's OK to have completely NO control of their dog.
> 
> Ok, so I'm not a saint and I've had dogs blow their recall before but if it impedes someone else I've always been very apologetic been extra vigilant next time. But had Teds off the lead, saw another dog coming that we'd seen before so I called Teds and put him on his lead and moved off the path into the field. Annoyingly Teds has started grounding himself when he sees another dog but if I spot them first I can get his attention. Anyway... I moved off the path and Teds started slowing down and this dog started coming over to us and the owner calls out 'don't worry she's very friendly'. Yes, she was very friendly but it was obvious we were moving off the path to avoid them and I had put Teds on the lead... And then she just wouldn't recall back and I tried walking away but Teds had grounded himself as he wants to say hi and she just kept following so argh we had to stop for probably 2 mins (feels like a long time when you're just there!) while he called and called until she eventually went back.
> 
> Then, straight after that comes another dog with another owner (nowhere to be seen) who ran so fast up the path and then straight at us which wound Teds up no end as it ran as if it was coming for us and then veered off at the last minute which made Teds go mad lunging at it as it zoomed past. Owner meanders past eventually and I move Teds on and start on our training, a couple of minutes later the dog is back zooming around again owner nowhere to be seen!
> 
> I normally let people off as not everyone has high standards of training but the 1st dog we'd seen before and it had done the exact same thing before and obviously the owner just doesn't care, and when I made it obvious we were moving off the path you'd think people would make more of an effort....
> 
> Anyway....... rant over. It just annoys me when I'm trying hard with Teds training as I want to do more with him but he gets hounded by offlead dogs and the owners think it's fine normally as Teds is friendly and will say hi nicely and attempt to play but they don't understand that I only want him to play and say hello when I allow him, which is why I keep him onlead, especially as I'd like to compete him and he needs to focus on me more than other dogs. And even if I say this to the owners their dogs have 0 recall so it makes no difference!


Yes typical idiot owner blindsided by their dog is friendly. 
It doesn't matter. Control your dog!

Feel for you because Maisie is going bat shit crazy simply because to many dogs have ran up to her. Am not chief dog walker currently but I know OH is way to paranoid anyway about keeping dogs on leads as it is. My son's won't let her off and when she first came to me it was people she made a beeline for...so that's gone and now she's getting annoyed at dogs from a few incidents of them running over when she's been on lead trotting along and minding her own bloody business.

So yes I get you...making wide berths etc people don't think you be honest. I honestly think they think you think their dog as an arsewipe and they just prove the point but in their land of the fairies they have 'shown you' that they are friendly


----------



## kimthecat

Bought some autumn gold fencing paint. Big mistake , it looks like yellow diarrhea. :Vomit :Meh


----------



## Lurcherlad

I, like you, make it obvious by my actions (calling Jack to me and shortening the flexi, moving away etc.) that we don’t want to socialise.

When someone still lets their dog approach with “it’s friendly” they get told in no uncertain terms that that’s irrelevant and to call their dog away from me and mine!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I really don't enjoy it - I'd much rather walk or cycle in the open air (preferably countryside). It's a faf to get there as it's a car journey and difficult to park.
> 
> I also hate the fact that most people don't wipe the equipment down after they've sweated all over it! Gross :Meh
> 
> I need to get back into the habit of leaving the car at home and cycle or walk to the shops.


I'd rather walk or cycle in the open air too but it does nothing for upper body strength and this is what I'm working on. Don't touch the walkers or cycles, the nearest to a fitness machine I go on is the rowing machine. I'm a member because of the huge almost empty swimming pool  but as my chiropractor said that the muscles in my back were quite weak, I thought I might as well have a bit of a workout before my swim
Did 20mins in gym today and 1hour in the pool 

I can't believe how miserable everyone is in the gym. Told the receptionist that I think something should be done to lighten the atmosphere, and she passed it on the the gym people. I think they need fun sessions.No one talks and everyone glares at each other.......very odd people


----------



## Teddy-dog

lullabydream said:


> Yes typical idiot owner blindsided by their dog is friendly.
> It doesn't matter. Control your dog!
> 
> Feel for you because Maisie is going bat shit crazy simply because to many dogs have ran up to her. Am not chief dog walker currently but I know OH is way to paranoid anyway about keeping dogs on leads as it is. My son's won't let her off and when she first came to me it was people she made a beeline for...so that's gone and now she's getting annoyed at dogs from a few incidents of them running over when she's been on lead trotting along and minding her own bloody business.
> 
> So yes I get you...making wide berths etc people don't think you be honest. I honestly think they think you think their dog as an arsewipe and they just prove the point but in their land of the fairies they have 'shown you' that they are friendly


I know it's so annoying. Happened again on my afternoon walk, had Teds and two others, all on the lead until we got away from the road when two Frenchies came bombing over. Teds is the only one that bothers but it makes it more difficult to walk three on lead when one is trying to jump all over! Owner had to call about 10 times before the dogs decided to go back to him....

Awww your poor girl, some people just don't get it. Yes they seem to think it's fine once they've clarified their dog is friendly. I don't want to have an aggressive dog, but honestly, sometimes I think what if Teds wasn't actually friendly?? What would they do then.



Lurcherlad said:


> I, like you, make it obvious by my actions (calling Jack to me and shortening the flexi, moving away etc.) that we don't want to socialise.
> 
> When someone still lets their dog approach with "it's friendly" they get told in no uncertain terms that that's irrelevant and to call their dog away from me and mine!


Haha I wish I had your confidence! I do sometimes say that he can not be great when on lead but most of the time their dog doesn't have any recall so it ends up approaching anyway.... and I think when they see he is friendly they just switch off even if he's dragging me all over the place trying to play and lunging...


----------



## lullabydream

I got up did myself a hotwater bottle for my back pain threw it on my bed. Nipped to the loo come back and Eevee is nice and comfy on said hot water bottle. I guess that's called..you snooze you lose!

Saving grace my head is warm with Stan snuggled up to it!


----------



## Magyarmum

Both Georgina and Gwylim have been horribly itchy due to grass allergies which seem to irritate them 10 times more at 2 in the morning! Unlike Georgina who was seen by a different vet, Gwylim was given Apoquel as well as an antibiotic, which has stopped a lot of his itching. My poor Georgina however, has woken me up virtually every night with her nibbling and scratching. As I can't bear to listen to her, I've been getting up and letting her go outside onto the the porch because the cool night air seems to calm her skin down. 

Yesterday, knowing what a difference the Apoquel had made to Gwylim, I took a look at his prescription to find out how long he had to take them for and discovered there'd be 6 x 5.4mg tablets left over! After checking the dosage for Georgina and whether it was OK to give with her particular antibiotics, yesterday afternoon I gave her one AND .... hooray, hooray last night for the first time in over a week none of us were up at 2 in the morning.

Amazing what a good nigh's sleep does for you!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Both Georgina and Gwylim have been horribly itchy due to grass allergies which seem to irritate them 10 times more at 2 in the morning! Unlike Georgina who was seen by a different vet, Gwylim was given Apoquel as well as an antibiotic, which has stopped a lot of his itching. My poor Georgina however, has woken me up virtually every night with her nibbling and scratching. As I can't bear to listen to her, I've been getting up and letting her go outside onto the the porch because the cool night air seems to calm her skin down.
> 
> Yesterday, knowing what a difference the Apoquel had made to Gwylim, I took a look at his prescription to find out how long he had to take them for and discovered there'd be 6 x 5.4mg tablets left over! After checking the dosage for Georgina and whether it was OK to give with her particular antibiotics, yesterday afternoon I gave her one AND .... hooray, hooray last night for the first time in over a week none of us were up at 2 in the morning.
> 
> *Amazing what a good nigh's sleep does for you!*


Yes I know how you feel, we are just starting to sleep again at night.

Poor Georgina and Gwylim grass allergies are so painful for them, Amber use to lick her legs red raw, in the end I used tree cream on her and it cooled it down and help heal it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just went to the vets to get Heidis claws cut and 'enquire' about getting a dental for Adam....came out £60 worse off after a consultation and ABs/painkillers and an appointment to get Adams dental done next week! Serves me right for taking him with us but he likes the vets so came for the exercise.

What got me though was that both the vet and nurse seemed to expect to get bitten!:Wideyed The nurse was really nervy and kinda scared to pick Heidi up (she doesnt bite....she licks them when she gets her claws cut!LOL) and the vet asked if Adam bit (hes a lover not a fighter!). Kinda sad that the assumption is small, yappy dogs will go straight for your throat!
Now to raid the savings account for Adams teef!


----------



## Westie Mum

catz4m8z said:


> Just went to the vets to get Heidis claws cut and 'enquire' about getting a dental for Adam....came out £60 worse off after a consultation and ABs/painkillers and an appointment to get Adams dental done next week! Serves me right for taking him with us but he likes the vets so came for the exercise.
> 
> What got me though was that both the vet and nurse seemed to expect to get bitten!:Wideyed The nurse was really nervy and kinda scared to pick Heidi up (she doesnt bite....she licks them when she gets her claws cut!LOL) and the vet asked if Adam bit (hes a lover not a fighter!). Kinda sad that the assumption is small, yappy dogs will go straight for your throat!
> Now to raid the savings account for Adams teef!


Our vets are the opposite, I keep telling them Lucy will bite them, yet every single time they think they are special so she won't  and then act shocked 

How much is a dental these days ? Poppy is going to need another one soon. She had one aged 2 and we've done everything we can to keep on top of them but she just has bad teeth


----------



## catz4m8z

Westie Mum said:


> How much is a dental these days ? Poppy is going to need another one soon. She had one aged 2 and we've done everything we can to keep on top of them but she just has bad teeth


I think its going to cost me roughly £300 for a dental but Im allowing £400 in case I need extra ABs or fluids, etc.
Little dogs seems to have more problems with there teeth dont they? I think its just easier for food to get caught in the tiny gaps! I know Chihuahuas are quite prone to issues.
Heidi is also in need of a dental but as it doesnt seem to bother her it will have to wait til after xmas now.


----------



## Westie Mum

catz4m8z said:


> I think its going to cost me roughly £300 for a dental but Im allowing £400 in case I need extra ABs or fluids, etc.
> Little dogs seems to have more problems with there teeth dont they? I think its just easier for food to get caught in the tiny gaps! I know Chihuahuas are quite prone to issues.
> Heidi is also in need of a dental but as it doesnt seem to bother her it will have to wait til after xmas now.


Seems so, although Oscar has lovely teeth and Lucy has remarkable teeth and she's 14 !

£300 isn't bad, that's about what we paid for Poppy. She never had extra fluids though I don't think, whereas I would for an older dog without a doubt.


----------



## rona

How much does it cost for a vet to cut claws? It seems to be a service that I'm giving for free 

Did a bit of a social experiment today. I had to pop into town (hate it). Nearly everyone looks miserable, so I thought I'd smile at people. 4 women never even noticed, they were in pairs and yakking too much, one guy never even made eye contact because he was too busy trying to get past looking at his feet, so that he didn't have to interact. One chap gave me a very willing but uncomfortable smile....did I seem like a mad woman, walking the streets grinning , then another chap gave me a very warm smile and one woman even spoke and smiled 

What would you do if an older lady walked past you smiling and looking you straight in the face?


----------



## rona

rona said:


> How much does it cost for a vet to cut claws? It seems to be a service that I'm giving for free
> 
> Did a bit of a social experiment today. I had to pop into town (hate it). Nearly everyone looks miserable, so I thought I'd smile at people. 4 women never even noticed, they were in pairs and yakking too much, one guy never even made eye contact because he was too busy trying to get past looking at his feet, so that he didn't have to interact. One chap gave me a very willing but uncomfortable smile....did I seem like a mad woman, walking the streets grinning , then another chap gave me a very warm smile and one woman even spoke and smiled
> 
> What would you do if an older lady walked past you smiling and looking you straight in the face?


OMG.......JUST REALISED............I'm turning into my loony Mother.........good innit?


----------



## Siskin

In a town I would be surprised but probably smile back. In the countryside, probably end up stopping and having a chat


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> How much does it cost for a vet to cut claws? It seems to be a service that I'm giving for free
> 
> Did a bit of a social experiment today. I had to pop into town (hate it). Nearly everyone looks miserable, so I thought I'd smile at people. 4 women never even noticed, they were in pairs and yakking too much, one guy never even made eye contact because he was too busy trying to get past looking at his feet, so that he didn't have to interact. One chap gave me a very willing but uncomfortable smile....did I seem like a mad woman, walking the streets grinning , then another chap gave me a very warm smile and one woman even spoke and smiled
> 
> What would you do if an older lady walked past you smiling and looking you straight in the face?


Would depend on how anxious I was feeling and where I was.

In town I would be too anxious to be taking note of my surroundings so wouldn't of noticed.

In the countryside depending on my anxiety level either I wouldn't of noticed, or if I noticed either given you a nod, smiled or nodded and smiled. If you spoke I would of done my best to respond.


----------



## rona

Animallover26 said:


> Would depend on how anxious I was feeling and where I was.
> 
> In town I would be too anxious to be taking note of my surroundings so wouldn't of noticed.
> 
> In the countryside depending on my anxiety level either I wouldn't of noticed, or if I noticed either given you a nod, smiled or nodded and smiled. If you spoke I would of done my best to respond.


Must be so hard to cope with that constant stress. Anxiety is not something I have ever suffered from and though I try to understand, I fail


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Must be so hard to cope with that constant stress. Anxiety is not something I have ever suffered from and though I try to understand, I fail


I'm used to it, it's just something I have to cope with as best I can.
I can't imagine what it's like to not feel anxious at some level all the time.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

In my local town it is normal for people to smile at each other in passing, exchange an hallo, morning etc and maybe a quick comment about the weather. Its always been that way and hopefully continues to be so, I can`t imagine living somewhere that people don`t acknowledge each other or even worse consider people that smile at them are `loonies`


----------



## rona

3dogs2cats said:


> In my local town it is normal for people to smile at each other in passing, exchange an hallo, morning etc and maybe a quick comment about the weather. Its always been that way and hopefully continues to be so, I can`t imagine living somewhere that people don`t acknowledge each other or even worse consider people that smile at them are `loonies`


It's not too bad on the peripheries, but in the center, not so much, especially as we've have a very large influx of commuters to all the new housing


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> How much does it cost for a vet to cut claws? It seems to be a service that I'm giving for free
> 
> Did a bit of a social experiment today. I had to pop into town (hate it). Nearly everyone looks miserable, so I thought I'd smile at people. 4 women never even noticed, they were in pairs and yakking too much, one guy never even made eye contact because he was too busy trying to get past looking at his feet, so that he didn't have to interact. One chap gave me a very willing but uncomfortable smile....did I seem like a mad woman, walking the streets grinning , then another chap gave me a very warm smile and one woman even spoke and smiled
> 
> What would you do if an older lady walked past you smiling and looking you straight in the face?


I've noticed this.

I'm surprised at the number of people who don't return a smile.

I automatically smile back - even say good morning.

Even other walkers/runners passing face to face at close quarters ignore a smile or a cheery "good morning".

They don't have to stop and chat, but a smile or good morning isn't hard for most people.

Walking Jack in a busy park a while ago I saw an elderly chap sitting on a bench close to the path looking down and very sad. I said a cheery good morning as we approached and he looked up and his face changed into a beaming smile, he said good morning and sat up straight.

I didn't stop to chat as I didn't want to intrude, but it was obvious I had at least given him a brief cheery interlude.

So many people (especially the elderly) speak to nobody for many days and a smile or good morning can go a long way.


----------



## Siskin

My daughter was astounded I spoke to someone when we were on the tube in London. The lady was really nice and helpful and we ended up having a long chat with her. According to daughter no one spoke to each other on the tube, which I knew about of course, but we needed help to check we were on the right tube train and where exactly to get off. 

We always smile and say hello when out walking and most reply. The worse people to get any reaction from are male birdwatchers (ladies are fine). OH and I love to see what reactions we get from them as they plod along cluttered up to the eyeballs with cameras with the longest lenses imaginable, huge scopes and assorted binoculars.


----------



## PawsOnMe

It seems normal where i'm from to smile, nod once and say hello or (you alright?, yeah you? Yeahhh, oh good xD). If I make eye contact with someone I can't help but automatically smile, It'd feel rude to just look away without responding.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I didn't stop to chat as I didn't want to intrude, but it was obvious I had at least given him a brief cheery interlude.
> 
> So many people (especially the elderly) speak to nobody for many days and a smile or good morning can go a long way.


See I would have stopped, said a few inane words and then moved on if it was obvious that they didn't want to interact. Often though, i think, I hope, I've cheered up someones day.

This world is so full of doom and gloom. I refuse to be affected or drawn into negativity



Siskin said:


> According to daughter no one spoke to each other on the tube


This is like the gym I've just joined. It's like an unwritten rule  Everyone looks so miserable and serious.
I sweep in like a mini noisy hurricane


----------



## Happy Paws2

Is it me but it seems quiet on in the Forum lately


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> Is it me but it seems quiet on in the Forum lately


X factor.......strictly and darling Paul make it very very quiet 

Oh I forgot that horrendous Big Brother thing too 

I've set up the stealth cam tonight.......see what on get this time


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well it's been a nice sunny day, OH and Dillon have been out for a nice short walk up to the green so Dillon can have a good sniff around but we have to keep him on along lead so he doesn't run and get to breathless but he came home a happy dog.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Ho
> 
> What would you do if an older lady walked past you smiling and looking you straight in the face?


Smile back and wonder if I knew her from somewhere.  
A lot of older people here still say good morning etc to strangers in passing .


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> Is it me but it seems quiet on in the Forum lately


A bit but to be honest I've spending too much time on here and not getting stuff done so Im glad in a way . 



rona said:


> X factor.......strictly and darling Paul make it very very quiet


Dont like x factor , like Strictly and don't know who darling Paul is !


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> A bit but to be honest I've spending too much time on here and not getting stuff done so Im glad in a way .
> 
> Dont like x factor , like Strictly and don't know who darling Paul is !


Neither do I, dont watch all this reality stuff now, they've all got very tedious


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Smile back and wonder if I knew her from somewhere.
> * A lot of older people here still say good morning etc to strangers in passing .*




Me. I'll speak to anyone as I ride around on my on my scooter and sometimes they'll stop and have a little chat with me which brightens up my day.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Dont like x factor , like Strictly and don't know who darling Paul is !


you don't?

The wonderful Paul O'Grady  Don't tell me you don't watch him


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> you don't?
> 
> The wonderful Paul O'Grady  Don't tell me you don't watch him


Oh that Paul ! Of course I do .


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> Is it me but it seems quiet on in the Forum lately


I think we need to encourage more newbies to post by replying to their threads in Introductions . It doesn't take a minute to say Hi


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Oh that Paul ! Of course I do .


I felt sure you would


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> you don't?
> 
> The wonderful Paul O'Grady  Don't tell me you don't watch him


Yes, I think he's great


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just booked a trip to Poland for me and my granddaughter for the end of next month. Only 3 days but enough to see Auschwitz, Krakow and Zakapone. Now all I have to do is to ask Szabina our trainer if she'll have the dogs whilst we're away. I think they enjoy not having their mum bossing them around!.

My grandson will be over in two weeks time but with him it really is a lightening visit as he'll only be here for 5 days Poor boy I've got several jobs for him to do including taking the terrible twins to the vets for their Rabies vaccination. It's difficult on my own because HRH always has a fit of the vapours and lies flat on the floor hoping the earth will swallow her up and the small black hairy creature, sits there barking and threatening to annihilate every dog he sees ..... should be fun!


----------



## AlexPed2393

Anyone watch Bake off last night? was a bit of an odd episode for me


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Helloo 
Just thought I'd join in lol
What's going on? :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

AlexPed2393 said:


> Anyone watch Bake off last night? was a bit of an odd episode for me


Yes I did! I enjoyed it


----------



## HarlequinCat

AlexPed2393 said:


> Anyone watch Bake off last night? was a bit of an odd episode for me


Who'd have thought you could get a cake inside a chocolate ball! 
I did rather like the choux turtles though...


----------



## AlexPed2393

HarlequinCat said:


> Who'd have thought you could get a cake inside a chocolate ball!
> I did rather like the choux turtles though...


The little turtles were super cute, why did they all pour the chocolate sauce across like they did? I would just pour it straight on top


----------



## AlexPed2393

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes I did! I enjoyed it


Was fun but no-one leaving was an anti-climax :/


----------



## Teddy-dog

AlexPed2393 said:


> Was fun but no-one leaving was an anti-climax :/


Yeah true! I enjoyed the show stopper though, thought that was fun.

I think if someone had of left it would have been tough to call! I thought Karen was going but she did a really good chocolate ball


----------



## AlexPed2393

Teddy-dog said:


> Yeah true! I enjoyed the show stopper though, thought that was fun.
> 
> I think if someone had of left it would have been tough to call! I thought Karen was going but she did a really good chocolate ball


She did do a good ball, she's lucky they don't judge it on past weeks because she has had some absolute shockers early on. I have a sneaky feeling Manon isn't going to last as long as some people think :Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's was dry first thing this morning, now its raining so hard you can hardly see out the window.


----------



## ForestWomble

I liked the 'Space turtles' in the show stopper on bake off. Made me wonder if she got the inspiration from Terry Pratchett.

Sounds like a indoors day @Happy Paws . Very windy here and grey skies, no rain yet.


----------



## KittenEevee

Really windy here, a large tree has blown over across a main road into our town so has caused alot of stress as blocking the road.


----------



## AlexPed2393

Weather has gone suddenly calm here, so big rains coming tonight at training


----------



## Happy Paws2

AlexPed2393 said:


> Weather has gone suddenly calm here, *so big rains coming tonight at training*


I hope not we have a leek in the utility flat roof just over one of Dillons beds, the council are going to phone back still waiting


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws said:


> I hope not we have a leek in the utility flat roof just over one of Dillons beds, the council are going to phone back still waiting


Hope they sort it quickly for you.

We had a leak in our kitchen about 6 weeks ago finding people to do the job was a mine field. All too busy or charging the earth.

You would think the quicker the council come out the less damage inside it will make!


----------



## ForestWomble

Hope you get the leek sorted quickly @Happy Paws


----------



## Sandysmum

My little house is under some very old trees , the winds are blowing like crazy and it almost feels like I'm under attack with nuts bombarding the roof constantly, and creaking branches hitting the roof. It actually sounds as if someone is walking around up there and tbh I'm getting a bit nervous so I'm going to bed in a bit and hide under the covers.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> You would think the quicker the council come out the less damage inside it will make!


You would think so wouldn't you, but still waiting them to phone back.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A lovely kind man this morning, seeing I had a heavy kitchen base cabinet to put in the skip at the dump, walked over of his own volition and picked it up and disposed of it for me 

I would have managed (I’m a tough old bird ) but I thanked him graciously and was very grateful for his help. 

And SHAME ON YOU to the woman who tried to shoulder barge my 21 year old DS out of the way on the train last night (from behind - he hasn’t got eyes in the back of his head btw) with the retort “weren’t you brought up properly? It’s ladies first”. 

Manners works both ways, and as he had just stood aside to let 5 other REAL ladies get off before him, I’d say he was very well brought up, thank you!


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> I hope not we have a leek in the utility flat roof just over one of Dillons beds, the council are going to phone back still waiting


Funny place to grow a leek  

Anyway......hope you've heard from the council now


----------



## Happy Paws2

th of October


rona said:


> Funny place to grow a leek
> 
> Anyway......hope you've heard from the council now


My spelling is c**p 

They just turned up this morning had a look at the roof and are coming to fix it on October the 9th, just hoping we don't get any more very heavy rain.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> th of October
> 
> My spelling is c**p
> 
> They just turned up this morning had a look at the roof and are coming to fix it on October the 9th, just hoping we don't get any more very heavy rain.


Mine is too 

That's not too bad, if you needed something like that done privately around here, you'd probably have to wait for 3 months or get some fly by night or offer someone well over the odds


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Funny place to grow a leek
> 
> Anyway......hope you've heard from the council now


I resisted


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> They just turned up this morning had a look at the roof and are coming to fix it on October the 9th, just hoping we don't get any more very heavy rain.


Time for a strategically placed bucket?? Although hopefully the rain will hold off for you.
My bay window leaks in bad weather but luckily it only happens when gale force winds push torrential rain at it from a certain angle....and that rarely ever happens!

Looks like we are in for about 24 hours of rain here. Im glad TBH...it rarely rains in this part of the SE and if it does it tends to be overnight. Its nice towrap up warm and watch the rain through the window!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Yes we have towels and bucket ready in case it rains again, poor Dillon can't understand why his bed has been moved into the living room.


----------



## ForestWomble

It's chilly.
It's wet.
It's lovely  

Today was the first time this season I felt chilly when I got out from under the duvet this morning. While I don't like feeling chilly, it was nice to need the duvet all night and not keep waking up feeling too hot during the night I'm loving being in a warm hoodie today 

The only downside is it's too chilly to keep the windows open and I'm feeling very sleepy.


----------



## Siskin

I slept really well last night mainly because it was so much cooler I think.

Raining steadily here and it’s supposed to keep on raining through to tomorrow lunchtime. On the upside, daughter and her partner are staying overnight and they’ve just gone out for a nice long walk with the dog, all three don't appear to mind the rain at all

Going out for a meal tonight, son and his partner are joining us as well, getting a minibus to take us back to the house so we can all have a few drinks. Celebrating OH’s 70th, daughters 39th, her partners 46th, and sons partners birthday (all in September not the same day)


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> Today was the first time this season I felt chilly when I got out from under the duvet this morning. While I don't like feeling chilly, it was nice to need the duvet all night and not keep waking up feeling too hot during the night I'm loving being in a warm hoodie today
> 
> The only downside is it's too chilly to keep the windows open and I'm feeling very sleepy.


Last night was the first time I got under the duvet since summer....Id forgotten how nice and cosy it was!
Still got the back door wide open though, id rather have to wrap up in extra layers and keep the fresh air for as long as possible.


----------



## Northpup

The heatings brok here! However the fire is on and the living rooms nice and toasty


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm really cold today and it's starting to rain again so bucket is back under the leak in the roof just in case. Sitting with the heating on and wrapped in a blanket waiting for Strictly to start.


----------



## kimthecat

Its pouring with rain here, We need it but Im fed up with it all ready !  The dogs wont walk in this weather.


----------



## Lurcherlad

First wet walk of the season with raincoats for Jack and I.

Here comes the mud


----------



## Siskin

Pouring down with rain here too

Even Isla didn’t want to go out for a wee first thing and had to be persuaded.

Son and partner staying with their two Chi’s who really really don’t want to go out in it


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Pouring down with rain here too
> 
> Even Isla didn't want to go out for a wee first thing and had to be persuaded.
> 
> Son and partner staying with their two Chi's who really really don't want to go out in it


Libby chi hates the rain so put her coat on when I let hr out in the garden . She doesnt mind so much .


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> Son and partner staying with their two Chi's who really really don't want to go out in it


Thats coz Chihuahuas are water soluble...didnt you know!?
Mine took one look out the door and went straight back to bed, although both the daxie crosses ran out for a quick poop and a bark.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's nice and sunny a we have beautiful blue sky and it's bl**dy freezing we have heating on in all rooms and OH has just ordered a new heater for the bedroom as the central heating is rubbish and that's where he watches all the football on the TV.


----------



## catz4m8z

Its pretty cold here too. Not cold enough that Im going to shut my back door and give up the fresh air yet though!
Im just wearing 2 jumpers at the moment.


----------



## rona

Been very very warm, shorts weather until the last 30mins or so. Temperature falling rapidly now. I'm looking forward to the first proper frost


----------



## Siskin

‘‘Tis chilly now. Got the heating on. 

Come as a bit of a shock after the long hot summer. I’m having to make myself wear more clothes as I’ve got so used to a t shirt and thin cotton trousers


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Been very very warm, shorts weather until the last 30mins or so. Temperature falling rapidly now. I'm looking forward to the first proper frost


You'll have to move down here, had a frost this morning.


----------



## rona

Animallover26 said:


> You'll have to move down here, had a frost this morning.


What's down here? 
Think we had a frost here but not one of those wonderful white hard ground frosts.


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> What's down here?
> Think we had a frost here but not one of those wonderful white hard ground frosts.


Dorset


----------



## ebonycat

I’ve been freezing all day today, dug out one of my winter jumpers to wear on 7am walk this morning.
Last night I got freezing in bed so I’ve now dug out winter pjs as well.
Haven’t turned heating on yet, but if it continues like this I might have too.
Winter socks will be next!!

Edit.... I do love winter, not a fan of the snow but crisp frosty mornings are lovely


----------



## FeelTheBern

Not had to de-ice the car...yet!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Another cold beautiful sunny morning, it feels more like November then September, still it's dry and that's the main thing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Need a new boiler


----------



## Siskin

We’re gardening, or more like hacking back the luxuriant growth that was the garden before we went away two months ago. A machete would be handy


----------



## kimthecat

We've had lovely warm weather and been enjoying our walks . We went out in the car to Harefield , Middlesex, (where the London Dogs Trust is ) and explored the fields with Pip and Libby, around St Marys Church . It was nice and quiet except we met a man walking 10 dogs of mixed sizes . All off lead and perfectly well behaved.


----------



## Rosie64

It has been a really lovely day here in South Wales today I dressed for the milder weather 
because it has been quite chilly past couple of days , but had to go change back to a T shirt 
it was so warm


----------



## HarlequinCat

Started off chilly. Past few days it's been 0c early in the morning! 
But I was feeling a bit too warm by lunch time. I had layered up too much not thinking it was getting so mild.


----------



## Bisbow

It must be getting colder at night
For the last two nights Chilli has woken me at about 3 in the morning to get in bed under the duvet instead of on top

Winter is coming


----------



## Guest

I just got an A+ for my first Masters essay  Feeling pretty proud! :Smug


----------



## Siskin

Well done @McKenzie


----------



## Happy Paws2

McKenzie said:


> I just got an A+ for my first Masters essay * Feeling pretty proud!* :Smug


and so you should, Well Done.


----------



## kimthecat

McKenzie said:


> I just got an A+ for my first Masters essay  Feeling pretty proud! :Smug


Blimey ! Really well done !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just lost Izzy in the house, I've got tonsillitis so couldn't shout for her but I soon found her...








On top of all the clean washing in the spare bedroom sunbathing! 








Set her up a little spot where she can sunbathe and bird watch


----------



## Matrod

McKenzie said:


> I just got an A+ for my first Masters essay  Feeling pretty proud! :Smug


That's amazing, well done! What are you doing a masters in?


----------



## Matrod

PawsOnMe said:


> Just lost Izzy in the house, I've got tonsillitis so couldn't shout for her but I soon found her...
> View attachment 369879
> 
> On top of all the clean washing in the spare bedroom sunbathing!
> View attachment 369880
> 
> Set her up a little spot where she can sunbathe and bird watch


What is it about clean washing & pets? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

McKenzie said:


> I just got an A+ for my first Masters essay  Feeling pretty proud! :Smug


Congratulations. And so you should be proud, it's a great achievement. What's the Masters in?

Hope you get better soon @PawsOnMe


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone!



Matrod said:


> That's amazing, well done! What are you doing a masters in?





Animallover26 said:


> Congratulations. And so you should be proud, it's a great achievement. What's the Masters in?


I'm doing a Master of Education


----------



## catz4m8z

PawsOnMe said:


> Set her up a little spot where she can sunbathe and bird watch


awww, she looks so comfy sat there.
I lost Hannah the other day too. Turned out she was curled up on a bag of compost in the garden...in the last little square of sunlight left. LOL

Congrats @McKenzie, A+ too!:Woot


----------



## rona

Doc told me to slow down today  Doesn't he realise that time is short 

Told him I have an ache in my arm that is keeping me awake at nights sometimes, he reckons I may be over using it  and it needs a rest  I'm only swimming 30-40 lengths a day at the moment, stopped gym when it started hurting...............
Told him I've got a kayak lesson booked next week and he rolled his eyes  Gave me pain relief to cover it though as long as I promise to rest it a bit after


----------



## rona

:Arghh :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh

New next door neighbour is ripping out the shared hedge and putting up horrid cheap fence panels 

Hurriedly looking for quick growing bee/butterfly shrubs and perennials to put in front of the horrendous thing. A few annuals for the interim too


----------



## Siskin

You probably won’t like us then - we’ve just chopped down a flowering cherry that was getting too big and out of shape for our small garden. Despite having a south facing garden we get very little sunshine due to a veritable forest of conifers and several self seeded trees which are now massive and tower over the house which don’t belong to us. Our sunshine time is now from about 11am to 3pm then it’s all dark and gloomy. The cherry tree was one of those ones that grow as a narrow column but for some reason bits of it were going sideways and the compact column shape had gone and it was lurching about all over the place and cutting out the sun for about an hour during the day. Still the wood will burn nicely in the wood burner in a years time. We do have a nice beech hedge along the rear border of the garden which the butterflies and birds like


----------



## Happy Paws2

Having a nice quite day, went to the shops on my scooter, I go early as it's easier to get round, came back had breakfast have had a little game with Dillon not to much running around as I didn't want to get him to breathless, just had dinner and I'm watching the qualifying for tomorrows F1 Grand Prix.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy Paws said:


> Having a nice quite day, went to the shops on my scooter, I go early as it's easier to get round, came back had breakfast have had a little game with Dillon not to much running around as I didn't want to get him to breathless, just had dinner and I'm watching the qualifying for tomorrows F1 Grand Prix.


I'm also watching quali


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> You probably won't like us then - we've just chopped down a flowering cherry that was getting too big and out of shape for our small garden. Despite having a south facing garden we get very little sunshine due to a veritable forest of conifers and several self seeded trees which are now massive and tower over the house which don't belong to us. Our sunshine time is now from about 11am to 3pm then it's all dark and gloomy. The cherry tree was one of those ones that grow as a narrow column but for some reason bits of it were going sideways and the compact column shape had gone and it was lurching about all over the place and cutting out the sun for about an hour during the day. Still the wood will burn nicely in the wood burner in a years time. We do have a nice beech hedge along the rear border of the garden which the butterflies and birds like


The thing that really upsets me is that I told her where the hedgehog come through and it's now blocked 

I'll be out there later digging a hole


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> The thing that really upsets me is that I told her where the hedgehog come through and it's now blocked
> 
> I'll be out there later digging a hole


Oh now that is bad especially when hedgies are so helpful to the gardener.


----------



## Siskin

Just made some scones
Haven’t made any for years, never seemed time or couldn’t be bothered. It’s difficult to find scones that taste nice in the shops although I did find some in one area of Scotland but the manufacturer must have been a local bakery as I didn’t find them elsewhere.
Too hot to eat yet.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Just made some scones
> Haven't made any for years, never seemed time or couldn't be bothered. It's difficult to find scones that taste nice in the shops although I did find some in one area of Scotland but the manufacturer must have been a local bakery as I didn't find them elsewhere.
> Too hot to eat yet.


Mmm bet they smelt lovely.
What did they taste like?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Mmm bet they smelt lovely.
> What did they taste like?


Ok. Not the best I've tasted and didn't rise as much as I hoped. I think the dough was a little too wet. Do you know if baking powder goes off and stops being effective?


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Ok. Not the best I've tasted and didn't rise as much as I hoped. I think the dough was a little too wet. Do you know if baking powder goes off and stops being effective?


Yes, about a year I think unless it gets moist and then it's less


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Yes, about a year I think unless it gets moist and then it's less


Ah, that could possibly be the problem.


----------



## Lurcherlad

If you use too much, it can have the opposite effect.

Think the container should have a Use By date too.


----------



## rona

Well, at least one hedgehog came in last night, not sure if it was the one from next door as the camera didn't catch it entering or leaving. 
Fox also came in, was a bit jumpy but at least he's still coming. 
Crows stayed away all yesterday but the old girl was back this morning, not seen him or youngster yet though.
Just got to plan all the planting now. Very narrow garden and all day sun, what would you suggest?


----------



## Lurcherlad

My garden is South facing and clay/acid soil and I have pretty much all sorts in it that do well.

Wildlife enjoy undisturbed areas so some hardy, evergreen shrubs such as Euonymus (variegated give good colour), Rhodi’s, Hebe. Herbaceous perennials such as Penstemons, Cistus (some are e/g), Sedums, Salvias. Hardy geraniums are excellent and some stay all year if sheltered. Heucheras and Tieryellas (do?) are colourful and give year round colour in my garden.

Underplant with bulbs and annuals for nectar - look for some early and late flowers when bees are hungry.

Now the Rudbeckia, Echinacea and Asters are covered in flowers and provide winter food if you leave the seed heads. Perennial multi headed sunflower is smothered with hundreds of blooms now.

I have some Cardoons which are large, statuesque plants with giant thistle like flowers that bees love.

If the fences are high I would put some trellis on your side (but not on their fence ) and grow some climbers. There is a Clematis for flowers every month of the year plus star jasmine and good old ivy (which if allowed to flower) is great early/late food.


----------



## Matrod

I've been getting friendly with a robin in my garden, it usually appears when I go outside & I throw it down a some suet chunks which it gobbles up :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had a bit of a stressful day yesterday moving the horse! 
First time I’ve ever moved yards with him since I’ve had him and he’s not a great loader so was feeling anxious the whole day. 
I hired someone to load him so that he didn’t pick up on my feelings and she was so calm with him, he was on in 10 minutes and now seems to be settling really nicely in his new home  

I usually bring teddy down with me at the weekends but think I’ll give it a miss today and he can stay home while I ride just until next week when I’m more used to the place


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> My garden is South facing and clay/acid soil and I have pretty much all sorts in it that do well.
> 
> Wildlife enjoy undisturbed areas so some hardy, evergreen shrubs such as Euonymus (variegated give good colour), Rhodi's, Hebe. Herbaceous perennials such as Penstemons, Cistus (some are e/g), Sedums, Salvias. Hardy geraniums are excellent and some stay all year if sheltered. Heucheras and Tieryellas (do?) are colourful and give year round colour in my garden.
> 
> Underplant with bulbs and annuals for nectar - look for some early and late flowers when bees are hungry.
> 
> Now the Rudbeckia, Echinacea and Asters are covered in flowers and provide winter food if you leave the seed heads. Perennial multi headed sunflower is smothered with hundreds of blooms now.
> 
> I have some Cardoons which are large, statuesque plants with giant thistle like flowers that bees love.
> 
> If the fences are high I would put some trellis on your side (but not on their fence ) and grow some climbers. There is a Clematis for flowers every month of the year plus star jasmine and good old ivy (which if allowed to flower) is great early/late food.


You've just about listed all the plants I have on my list. Most plants need to be either slow growing or quite small unless I widen the garden.


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Had a bit of a stressful day yesterday moving the horse!
> First time I've ever moved yards with him since I've had him and he's not a great loader so was feeling anxious the whole day.
> I hired someone to load him so that he didn't pick up on my feelings and she was so calm with him, he was on in 10 minutes and now seems to be settling really nicely in his new home
> 
> I usually bring teddy down with me at the weekends but think I'll give it a miss today and he can stay home while I ride just until next week when I'm more used to the place


Glad it all went well and hope your horse and you are happy with the new home


----------



## rona

Matrod said:


> I've been getting friendly with a robin in my garden, it usually appears when I go outside & I throw it down a some suet chunks which it gobbles up :Happy


Lovely having a little visitor like that, really cheery.

They zoom through my garden in fear because of the old Crows. None of the little birds seem to spend more than 5 minutes looking around


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> Glad it all went well and hope your horse and you are happy with the new home


Thank you


----------



## Siskin

Teddy-dog said:


> Had a bit of a stressful day yesterday moving the horse!
> First time I've ever moved yards with him since I've had him and he's not a great loader so was feeling anxious the whole day.
> I hired someone to load him so that he didn't pick up on my feelings and she was so calm with him, he was on in 10 minutes and now seems to be settling really nicely in his new home
> 
> I usually bring teddy down with me at the weekends but think I'll give it a miss today and he can stay home while I ride just until next week when I'm more used to the place


I think I might be paying specsavers a visit soon. I miss read horse as house and was trying to work out how on earth a house could be loaded:Hilarious


----------



## Matrod

rona said:


> Lovely having a little visitor like that, really cheery.
> 
> They zoom through my garden in fear because of the old Crows. None of the little birds seem to spend more than 5 minutes looking around


Oh that's a shame  I had a family of crows in the garden for the first time this year & the little birds really weren't that bothered, possibly because they're used to hordes of raucous magpies. The crows so were so entertaining, especially the youngsters doing all sorts of ridiculous things


----------



## catz4m8z

Wish I got more birds in my garden...well, any birds TBH! I tried putting out a bird bath and feeders but got no interest at all.

Just really missing having a cat at the moment. I was round my friends house the other day to top up on kitty cuddles as she has about 10 (I say 'about' as I can never remember the number and strays often get adopted!). Cat heaven!!:Woot Cats everywhere, everything from super fluffy to completely bald!LOL
and just as I was leaving I spotted a slim little white and ginger cat wandering into the living room.. 'I dont recognize that one!' I said. Friend got embaressed and said 'erm...yes, thats Honey. She lives down the road and comes round to visit.':Hilarious


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Wish I got more birds in my garden...well, any birds TBH! I tried putting out a bird bath and feeders but got no interest at all.
> 
> Just really missing having a cat at the moment. I was round my friends house the other day to top up on kitty cuddles as she has about 10 (I say 'about' as I can never remember the number and strays often get adopted!). Cat heaven!!:Woot Cats everywhere, everything from super fluffy to completely bald!LOL
> and just as I was leaving I spotted a slim little white and ginger cat wandering into the living room.. 'I dont recognize that one!' I said. Friend got embaressed and said 'erm...yes, thats Honey. She lives down the road and comes round to visit.':Hilarious


My sister lost her cats a few years ago, both well over 20 years old. Now she seems to have several daytime visitors that come through her cat flap. Probably those who's owners are away all day


----------



## Matrod

catz4m8z said:


> Wish I got more birds in my garden...well, any birds TBH! I tried putting out a bird bath and feeders but got no interest at all.
> 
> Just really missing having a cat at the moment. I was round my friends house the other day to top up on kitty cuddles as she has about 10 (I say 'about' as I can never remember the number and strays often get adopted!). Cat heaven!!:Woot Cats everywhere, everything from super fluffy to completely bald!LOL
> and just as I was leaving I spotted a slim little white and ginger cat wandering into the living room.. 'I dont recognize that one!' I said. Friend got embaressed and said 'erm...yes, thats Honey. She lives down the road and comes round to visit.':Hilarious


Have you had your feeders long? What have you got in them? I really miss having cats too  after 18 years of having my two it's so quiet without them. You can't fail to get a major cat fix with 10!


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Had a bit of a stressful day yesterday moving the horse!
> First time I've ever moved yards with him since I've had him and he's not a great loader so was feeling anxious the whole day.
> I hired someone to load him so that he didn't pick up on my feelings and she was so calm with him, he was on in 10 minutes and now seems to be settling really nicely in his new home
> 
> I usually bring teddy down with me at the weekends but think I'll give it a miss today and he can stay home while I ride just until next week when I'm more used to the place


Some photos of your horse would be a treat.  I rarely get to see any these days .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Anyone know what this caterpillar is?

Found him on my plants today.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Anyone know what this caterpillar is?
> 
> Found him on my plants today.
> 
> View attachment 370554


Possibly Yellow tailed moth?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, I hope it is rather than the Brown Tailed Moth, which looks similar and can cause severe reactions 

There was only one in a window box which is due for replanting so I’ll make sure I wear gloves, just in case.


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> Some photos of your horse would be a treat.  I rarely get to see any these days .


Of course! I have lots 

Here he is in his new home:

















These are from his old yard:


















And these are a couple from a photo shoot we had done 


























I could post about him all day he's a lovely boy.


----------



## kimthecat

@Teddy-dog Thank you , you have made my day . 
he's gorgeous . I want to kiss his nose !


----------



## Siskin

He is a lovely looking horse @Teddy-dog.

We drove over to Cleeve Common up on the hills above Cheltenham for a walk this afternoon. Haven't been there for ages, but it was such a lovely day that we thought it worth the drive to get there.
Anybody who knows the area will know of the Lonesome Tree at the Cleeve Cloud area which is a nice wander from the aerials. Quite a few sheep up there but we found an area where we could Isla off for a run round. Felt ridiculously warm for early October.


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Of course! I have lots
> 
> Here he is in his new home:
> 
> View attachment 370637
> View attachment 370639
> 
> 
> These are from his old yard:
> 
> View attachment 370640
> 
> View attachment 370638
> 
> 
> And these are a couple from a photo shoot we had done
> 
> View attachment 370641
> 
> View attachment 370642
> 
> View attachment 370643
> 
> 
> I could post about him all day he's a lovely boy.


He is gorgeous. Is he settling into his new surroundings?

Made any friends or enemies even?


----------



## Teddy-dog

kimthecat said:


> @Teddy-dog Thank you , you have made my day .
> he's gorgeous . I want to kiss his nose !


Awww glad he could bring a bit of happiness  
He is lovely, sometimes he likes nose kisses and sometimes he's not in a cuddly mood 



Siskin said:


> He is a lovely looking horse @Teddy-dog.


Thank you 



rona said:


> He is gorgeous. Is he settling into his new surroundings?
> 
> Made any friends or enemies even?


Thank you  
He is settling very well! I think it's taking longer for me to get used to then him!

Haha he doesn't do enemies bless him, he's very friendly and wants to be friends with everyone. He's making friends with the horses over the fence at the moment and they seem to be getting on well so he will hopefully be sharing a field with them soon


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you
> He is settling very well! I think it's taking longer for me to get used to then him!
> 
> *Haha he doesn't do enemies bless him, he's very friendly and wants to be friends with everyone.* He's making friends with the horses over the fence at the moment and they seem to be getting on well so he will hopefully be sharing a field with them soon


Yeah but he's so handsome, just thought some of the others might be jealous


----------



## Dave S

I am still trying to get my head around this speeding ticket that David Beckham got away with.

You see, he is in a very privileged position with status and wealth so a fine and a few points would not really make any difference to him although it would have done his credibility wonders if he had taken his punishment, after all he admitted speeding and it was on camera.
Theoretically it would have cost him more employing the lawyer to exploit a loophole than to pay the fine.
I am also sure that Bentley Motor Co are _really pleased_ with all the additional publicity - "We lend you one of our cars and you break the law and get away with it...."
A good example to all the kids driving.

So, I know that Dave is a member on this site although he don't post much so I will address this directly to him.

Dave, me old mate, you may have a few million more than me in the bank but I, and most members on this site have a great deal more integrity than you and pay our taxes and fines and anything else due.
I suggest that now you have given up kicking balls for a living that you grow some balls and be a better role model.

And I see he has been at a Motor Show on a Vietnamese car manufacturer stand extoling the virtues of 2 litre super cars, he must need the money.

'nuff said, rant over.


----------



## rona

Getting excited now and the weather forecast says 20c  Just right for Kayaking


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> Yeah but he's so handsome, just thought some of the others might be jealous


 he does his best to hide his handsomeness by covering himself in mud or poo stains....


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> he does his best to hide his handsomeness by covering himself in mud or poo stains....


Ar yes but that shows a wicked sense of humour, which is something I love


----------



## JANICE199

Dave S said:


> I am still trying to get my head around this speeding ticket that David Beckham got away with.
> 
> You see, he is in a very privileged position with status and wealth so a fine and a few points would not really make any difference to him although it would have done his credibility wonders if he had taken his punishment, after all he admitted speeding and it was on camera.
> Theoretically it would have cost him more employing the lawyer to exploit a loophole than to pay the fine.
> I am also sure that Bentley Motor Co are _really pleased_ with all the additional publicity - "We lend you one of our cars and you break the law and get away with it...."
> A good example to all the kids driving.
> 
> So, I know that Dave is a member on this site although he don't post much so I will address this directly to him.
> 
> Dave, me old mate, you may have a few million more than me in the bank but I, and most members on this site have a great deal more integrity than you and pay our taxes and fines and anything else due.
> I suggest that now you have given up kicking balls for a living that you grow some balls and be a better role model.
> 
> And I see he has been at a Motor Show on a Vietnamese car manufacturer stand extoling the virtues of 2 litre super cars, he must need the money.
> 
> 'nuff said, rant over.


*I;m sure there are lots of people out there that would have done the same as he did, if they had the money. I know i would have. *


----------



## Siskin

JANICE199 said:


> *I;m sure there are lots of people out there that would have done the same as he did, if they had the money. I know i would have. *


Really, or are you just joking?

I've always found its best not to drive too fast in the first place


----------



## Bisbow

JANICE199 said:


> *I;m sure there are lots of people out there that would have done the same as he did, if they had the money. I know i would have. *


Well said Janice
Got to agree with you


----------



## Lurcherlad

JANICE199 said:


> *I;m sure there are lots of people out there that would have done the same as he did, if they had the money. I know i would have. *


I think most people would too if they could.

Obviously, not speeding in the first place is my preferred option but the fault also lies with the fact there are these silly loopeholes to exploit.


----------



## kimthecat

I wouldn't avoid it . I would take the punishment. Speed limits are the for a reason .


----------



## Bisbow

I wonder how many people on here can honestly say they have never broken the speed limit
I know I have


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> I wonder how many people on here can honestly say they have never broken the speed limit
> I know I have


I have, but not intentionally - everybody's human.

However, I've known people who have lost their license for speeding (I think that takes being caught 3 times) and then whining about it!

Oh boo hoo - OBEY THE SPEED LIMIT!

Simples


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> Really, or are you just joking?
> 
> I've always found its best not to drive too fast in the first place


*No i'm not joking. I don't make a habit of breaking the speed limit, but i know i have done many times. Thankfully i still hold a clean driving licence.*


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Really, or are you just joking?
> 
> I've always found its best not to drive too fast in the first place


You mean you've never looked at your speedo and realised you are doing 5-8 miles an hour over the speed limit?

I do try and stay within limits but, more often than I'd like to admit I've drifted up a few miles an hour without noticing


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> You mean you've never looked at your speedo and realised you are doing 5-8 miles an hour over the speed limit?
> 
> I do try and stay within limits but, more often than I'd like to admit I've drifted up a few miles an hour without noticing


Rarely, might be two or three over the limit purely accidentally, but no more. 
A friend who doesn't drive often these days, but when she does she is very concentious about keeping to the speed limits, got caught doing three miles per hour over the limit. She was 69 and this was the first time after driving since the age of 17. She went on the speed awareness course and it really brought home to her the dangers involved in speeding.
There's one hell of a lot of difference in going a few miles over the limit to the near enough 20mph that Beckham was over. Personally I feel he should have accepted he was in the wrong, paid up and taken the points and not wriggled out it on a technicality. I've quite liked him over the years as he seemed to be a decent sort. Changed my mind now.


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> Rarely, might be two or three over the limit purely accidentally, but no more.
> A friend who doesn't drive often these days, but when she does she is very concentious about keeping to the speed limits, got caught doing three miles per hour over the limit. She was 69 and this was the first time after driving since the age of 17. She went on the speed awareness course and it really brought home to her the dangers involved in speeding.
> There's one hell of a lot of difference in going a few miles over the limit to the near enough 20mph that Beckham was over. Personally I feel he should have accepted he was in the wrong, paid up and taken the points and not wriggled out it on a technicality. I've quite liked him over the years as he seemed to be a decent sort. Changed my mind now.


*You are forgetting something, ( imho ). The same law that would have seen him convicted had the loophole that allowed him to get off. So if you want to blame anyone, blame the law.*


----------



## 3dogs2cats

JANICE199 said:


> *You are forgetting something, ( imho ). The same law that would have seen him convicted had the loophole that allowed him to get off. So if you want to blame anyone, blame the law.*


That is kind of how I see it, if they set regulations that a notification of speeding offence ( sorry can`t think of the official wording) must be issued within 14 days of alleged offence then they really need to keep to their own rules. If they get it wrong and sent out letter to late then of course then they must expect people to question it.


----------



## Siskin

The whole point is that he was speeding, dangerously so, and hasn’t appeared to even care about that aspect of it. I haven’t ‘forgotten’ anything.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Getting excited now and the weather forecast says 20c  Just right for Kayaking


Where do you go kayaking . Is it on a river or lake .


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Where do you go kayaking . Is it on a river or lake .


It's my first time ever 

Wouldn't do stuff like that when we had the dogs. They couldn't come too.

It's going to be on a river, supposed to be for 2 hours, can't see me doing more than about 40 mins, but looking forward to it with trepidation. 
OH and I have always said we'd do it when we didn't have dogs. I'm a bit too long in the tooth now..........mmm the few teeth I have left


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> It's my first time ever
> 
> Wouldn't do stuff like that when we had the dogs. They couldn't come too.
> 
> It's going to be on a river, supposed to be for 2 hours, can't see me doing more than about 40 mins, but looking forward to it with trepidation.
> OH and I have always said we'd do it when we didn't have dogs. I'm a bit too long in the tooth now..........mmm the few teeth I have left


Wow! I think its good to try new things at any age .
Id be too scared to do it ! I would panic if it turned over.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Wow! I think its good to try new things at any age .
> Id be too scared to do it ! I would panic if it turned over.


I can swim quite well 

Mind, wouldn't fancy a mouthful of our river water


----------



## Dave S

Whats all this rubbish with our Prime Minister dancing to ABBA at the party conference.
That was worse than a Dads dance at a wedding reception.
All we need now is MOJO BOJO doing a bit of R & B and we will be the laughing stock of Europe and they will be so so pleased to see the back of us.

We now need Noel Edmonds to pop up and vote - "Deal, or No Deal".

My advise to you Mrs M is stop prancing about and making yourself look stupid and get on with sorting out Brexit.


----------



## Dave S

Bisbow said:


> I wonder how many people on here can honestly say they have never broken the speed limit
> I know I have


I can honestly say I have never exceeded one speed limit.
Cannot for the life of me remember the name of the road but I always go very slow down it.

In all my time driving - since 1970 - I have been fined twice and had a total of 6 points (2x3 points) about two years apart.

On another note, a friend of mine was stopped by Police for doing 30 in a 20 zone outside a school.
Stupidly the policeman asked him what he would do if a child ran out of the school in front of him.
Friend burst out laughing and told officer to go away.

He was on his way home after being away all week as he is a long distance lorry driver and it was 2am on a Sunday morning.

No action was taken.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Early walk this morning as having new front door and French doors fitted.

Had the field to ourselves - lovely and peaceful 

Couldn't see much of it though


----------



## Bisbow

It is nice to be appreciated
Our neighbour is having a conservatory built and could not get the ready made cement lorry close to his house so we let the lorry park in our drive and they laid the pipes across our garden into his
It took hardly any time to pump the cement out and they were gone

Yesterday there was a knock on the door and there was our neighbour with a bottle of brandy in one hand and lovely flowers as a thank you
Lovely thought and surprise for doing something so simple


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Early walk this morning as having new front door and French doors fitted.
> 
> Had the field to ourselves - lovely and peaceful
> 
> Couldn't see much of it though
> 
> View attachment 370834


Love those walks


----------



## JANICE199

Dave S said:


> I can honestly say I have never exceeded one speed limit.
> Cannot for the life of me remember the name of the road but I always go very slow down it.
> 
> In all my time driving - since 1970 - I have been fined twice and had a total of 6 points (2x3 points) about two years apart.
> 
> On another note, a friend of mine was stopped by Police for doing 30 in a 20 zone outside a school.
> Stupidly the policeman asked him what he would do if a child ran out of the school in front of him.
> Friend burst out laughing and told officer to go away.
> 
> He was on his way home after being away all week as he is a long distance lorry driver and it was 2am on a Sunday morning.
> 
> No action was taken.


*That's 6 points more than i have ever had. You don't say why you got the points. Care to enlighten us? *


----------



## Dave S

No problem, April 1996 and December 1997 both SP30's.

I paid the fine and sent off my licence. One was a speed camera and the other a Policeman hiding behind some bushes.
I did not need expensive lawyers or excuses, I took the fine and moved on.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Lurcherlad said:


> Early walk this morning as having new front door and French doors fitted.
> 
> Had the field to ourselves - lovely and peaceful
> 
> Couldn't see much of it though
> 
> View attachment 370834


Ooh I love misty/foggy walks


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ooh I love misty/foggy walks


Very misty this morning, felt like I was walking through Silent Hill!:Nailbiting

Going to be keeping a close eye on the dogs today. Got home from my nightshift and noticed a strange smell....found a big puddle of WD40 on the kitchen floor! Turns out there was an old can of it under the sink that had rusted and then leaked everywhere whilst I was at work. Couldnt see any slippery pawprints and the dogs seem fine this morning but watching out for signs of tummy trouble today.:Nurse


----------



## Boxerluver30

catz4m8z said:


> Very misty this morning, felt like I was walking through Silent Hill!:Nailbiting
> 
> Going to be keeping a close eye on the dogs today. Got home from my nightshift and noticed a strange smell....found a big puddle of WD40 on the kitchen floor! Turns out there was an old can of it under the sink that had rusted and then leaked everywhere whilst I was at work. Couldnt see any slippery pawprints and the dogs seem fine this morning but watching out for signs of tummy trouble today.:Nurse


Haha must admit Silent hill always crosses my mind too . Oh no hope the dogs didn't ingest any of it


----------



## JANICE199

Dave S said:


> No problem, April 1996 and December 1997 both SP30's.
> 
> I paid the fine and sent off my licence. One was a speed camera and the other a Policeman hiding behind some bushes.
> I did not need expensive lawyers or excuses, I took the fine and moved on.


*Now you really have confused me. I thought you said earlier that you had NEVER broken the speed limit. *


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's very stressed by the all the banging and crashing from the door fitters .....










NOT! 

We're chillin' on my bed, out of the way


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's very stressed by the all the banging and crashing from the door fitters .....
> 
> View attachment 370857
> 
> 
> NOT!
> 
> We're chillin' on my bed, out of the way


Ah typical longdog  Not much disturbs their sleep!


----------



## lullabydream

JANICE199 said:


> *Now you really have confused me. I thought you said earlier that you had NEVER broken the speed limit. *


On ONE road he said he never breaks the speed limit.


----------



## JANICE199

lullabydream said:


> On ONE road he said he never breaks the speed limit.


*But he does on the others? lol well that cleared that up. I think. *


----------



## Dave S

JANICE199 said:


> *Now you really have confused me. I thought you said earlier that you had NEVER broken the speed limit. *


Read that reply again then and think of irony..


----------



## PawsOnMe

Making my two a snuffle mat and having a lazy day today. Can't believe how long this is taking me though :Yawn


----------



## rona

IMG_0760 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin

Looking dog rona, you seem to be really enjoying yourself


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Looking* dog *rona, you seem to be really enjoying yourself


Mmm did you mean this? 

It was great and as you can see, the weather glorious. Hard work on the way out with all the instruction and against the river flow. On the way back we just meandered and with the flow, much more relaxing 

Just wished getting in and out was easier 

The guy that took us was lovely and a very good instructor.

When we finished, he realised that I hadn't got wet at all and the seat in the Kayak was bone dry, said it's the first time that had ever happened


----------



## Lurcherlad

Go girl! 

I was humming the theme tune to Hawaii 5 O!


----------



## Siskin

Had another go at scones, different recipe this time. Looks like they have risen more this time, could well have been the baking powder as I bought a new tub. Smell nice too, but very hot at the moment. Keep fanning them to get them to cool a bit quicker


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oo yum, I love putting butter on warm scones. So nice!


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> Oo yum, I love putting butter on warm scones. So nice!


Yup, agreed. Just had one and it was just right.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Siskin said:


> Had another go at scones, different recipe this time. Looks like they have risen more this time, could well have been the baking powder as I bought a new tub. Smell nice too, but very hot at the moment. Keep fanning them to get them to cool a bit quicker


I used to do lots of baking and tried various scone recipes. Best I got was using cream of tartar and baking powder. Then then the lights came on and I realised the key wasn't only a hot oven, wet as possible without being tacky, handle as little as possible and no kneading. Leave them on the baking tray until they start rising on their own - then put the in the oven. No more faffing with raising agents. SR flour, butter and milk. Much easier.


----------



## Siskin

Mum2Heidi said:


> I used to do lots of baking and tried various scone recipes. Best I got was using cream of tartar and baking powder. Then then the lights came on and I realised the key wasn't only a hot oven, wet as possible without being tacky, handle as little as possible and no kneading. Leave them on the baking tray until they start rising on their own - then put the in the oven. No more faffing with raising agents. SR flour, butter and milk. Much easier.


That's interesting about leaving them to rise before putting them in the oven, must try that.

My mum used cream of tartar as well as baking powder in her scones, how much do you use of each? I get the wet as possible just short of being tacky and not handling very much, mums instructions. Use an egg as well as milk and SR flour. I think I've got the taste I like right, just nice and soft inside and crispy on the outside.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Siskin said:


> That's interesting about leaving them to rise before putting them in the oven, must try that.
> 
> My mum used cream of tartar as well as baking powder in her scones, how much do you use of each? I get the wet as possible just short of being tacky and not handling very much, mums instructions. Use an egg as well as milk and SR flour. I think I've got the taste I like right, just nice and soft inside and crispy on the outside.


I didn't get on well using eggs and I can't remember quantities but it was cream of tartar and bi-carb(sorry, not baking powder)
Letting them rise before cooking did the trick for me. Try it. If you've found what you like it would be a shame to change the recipe. 
I stumbled on it by accident, forgot to put the oven on and had to wait. Best scones I ever made. Tried it using SR flour - same results.


----------



## Siskin

I'll give it a go next time. My oven takes about six minutes to get to heat, so I'll try that for starters.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Siskin said:


> I'll give it a go next time. My oven takes about six minutes to get to heat, so I'll try that for starters.


I can't remember how long it takes. I used to wait until they increase in size. Spent biggest part of my life baking and preparing meals. Thoroughly enjoyed doing it but it's only me now and I'm enjoying the break. Plus I'd be the size of a house.


----------



## Siskin

Mum2Heidi said:


> I can't remember how long it takes. I used to wait until they increase in size. Spent biggest part of my life baking and preparing meals. Thoroughly enjoyed doing it but it's only me now and I'm enjoying the break. Plus I'd be the size of a house.


There's only us two now so don't do too much cooking these days plus OH will cook a meal or two during the week which is nice. I've never been that keen on cooking, it's been more of a chore to be honest. There's a Cook store opened up in town, bit pricey, but really nice tasting meals, so we indulge evey now and agin


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Siskin said:


> There's only us two now so don't do too much cooking these days plus OH will cook a meal or two during the week which is nice. I've never been that keen on cooking, it's been more of a chore to be honest. There's a Cook store opened up in town, bit pricey, but really nice tasting meals, so we indulge evey now and agin


My OH used to cook an amazing roast. Great when they chip in and always so much nicer when someone else has cooked it. Good to treat yourselves to a meal out as well and we loved a family get together over a take away.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just spilled loads of frozen mixed veg all over the kitchen floor.
Dogs rushed in and stuffed their faces with all those lovely 'tasty' chunks of frozen vegetables....:Shifty
little weirdos.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Just spilled loads of frozen mixed veg all over the kitchen floor.
> Dogs rushed in and stuffed their faces with all those lovely 'tasty' chunks of frozen vegetables....:Shifty
> little weirdos.


I can't even get Dillon to eat a frozen pea


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws said:


> I can't even get Dillon to eat a frozen pea


my lot are pretty keen on the green stuff. Heidi is probably the oddest though...she loves raw cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> my lot are pretty keen on the green stuff. Heidi is probably the oddest though...she loves raw cauliflower and broccoli.


Dillon will eat fresh greens but will not at anything that's frozen unless it's an ice lolly


----------



## Lurcherlad

One of my cats loved raw mushrooms


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's on his holibobs again - settled in nicely ....










At first he was concerned it was another boat  but it's a nice, posh mobile home.

He's relieved it's not moving


----------



## Magyarmum

My grandson went home today .... boo hoo ... I shall miss him and so will the dogs!

I was up just after 4 am this morning to make him sandwiches for the journey and cook him bacon and eggs for a very early breakfast before we left to drive into the petrol station in town where he caught the airport shuttle taxi which runs several times a day between Budapest airport and the Slovakian airport of Kosice where my grandson was flying from, and which is only about 45 miles from where I live. Not a very nice journey in the dark as not only do you have to drive along some not well defined country roads, when you get to the main highway you have to put up with the blinding glare of headlights of truck after truck.

But we made it safely only to find the taxi was nowhere in sight even though the driver had just sent a message saying he was waiting for us! Panic stations for the next ten minutes or so with me dreading the thought of having to drive him all the way to the airport which is difficult to find at the best of times. What a relief when this very very large posh car arrived to whisk my grandson off in sheer luxury, whilst after having a coffee I climbed into my old banger to drive home!


----------



## Siskin

When we came home from Suffolk I popped into the doctors to see about arranging an appointment to have the flu jab, I was told that they had run out and were waiting on the supplier and to call back after the 5th October. Contacted the surgery today to be told they still haven’t got any and to contact them again in November or see if any of the pharmacies in the area have any. Oh well, hope flu doesn’t hit this area.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> When we came home from Suffolk I popped into the doctors to see about arranging an appointment to have the flu jab, I was told that they had run out and were waiting on the supplier and to call back after the 5th October. Contacted the surgery today to be told they still haven't got any and to contact them again in November or see if any of the pharmacies in the area have any. Oh well, hope flu doesn't hit this area.


:Jawdrop I hope you stay flu-less

I think I'll have to have my jab from a pharmacy as even though I've had my jab from the GP for 7 years now, the list has changed on who is eligible and I'm no longer considered to be so.


----------



## Siskin

We’re considered to be eligible, in fact OH should have had it done in September given his age.


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> I think I'll have to have my jab from a pharmacy as even though I've had my jab from the GP for 7 years now, the list has changed on who is eligible and I'm no longer considered to be so.


Think I might actually get the flu jab this year. Usually I try and avoid it coz Im wimpy about needles but they tend to chase you down at work and make you get one! Also apparently you now dont get sick pay if you get the flu and havent had the jab!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Think I might actually get the flu jab this year. Usually I try and avoid it coz Im wimpy about needles but they tend to chase you down at work and make you get one! Also apparently you now dont get sick pay if you get the flu and havent had the jab!


Do people still get sick pay?


----------



## kimthecat

I can't have a flue jab yet. I'm having a change of treatment for my Rhematoid Arthritis and I had an infusion of Truxima on Tuesday and another in two weeks. Its a form of chemo but it doesn't have many side affects but it can leave your immune system vunerable.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It's a hard life ...












Conserving his energy for a trip to Aldeburgh for fish & chips!

:Happy


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> When we came home from Suffolk I popped into the doctors to see about arranging an appointment to have the flu jab, I was told that they had run out and were* waiting on the supplier and to call back after the 5th October. *Contacted the surgery today to be told they still haven't got any and to contact them again in November or see if any of the pharmacies in the area have any. Oh well, hope flu doesn't hit this area.


Having mine done at Lloyds they are waiting for theirs for the over 70's they should be in the end of the month.


----------



## Bisbow

OH and I had ours done on the first Saturday in October

Our surgery has Sat morning clinics just for flu jabs in Ocobrt


----------



## 3dogs2cats

My mum was asked at the Long Term Conditions clinic if she wanted the flu jab, she didn`t so fair enough that is her choice. I was however rather surprised when she told the nurse she didn`t think she needed to bother having one because she rarely gets colds and when she does they are mild and she gets over them quickly, the nurse nodded and agreed. I thought it was obvious mum doesn`t really understand the difference between colds and Flu or how serious Flu would be for her and thought it would be explained to her at least!


----------



## Bisbow

We went to Dreams this morning to buy a new mattress for my adjustable bed and took Chilli as we went to Pets at Home as well

Dreams welcomed her and made a great fuss of her
It was lovely to go to a hop that does not ban dogs
The staff were lovely and made a sale


----------



## rona

Had a new next door neighbour move in a couple of weeks ago, apart from ripping out the hedge I don't think we are going to have any issues with her........PHEW
Always worrying when you get a new neighbour


----------



## Bisbow

*I am going on strike today
I am not going to cook diner, I am fed up with slaving over an oven

So, I am taking OH and Chilli to the pub for a Sunday roast and OH will escape the washing up

*


----------



## Dave S

Bisbow said:


> *I am going on strike today
> I am not going to cook diner, I am fed up with slaving over an oven
> 
> So, I am taking OH and Chilli to the pub for a Sunday roast and OH will escape the washing up
> *


Doesn't going on strike mean you should not do anything and in this case OH takes you out as a show of appreciation of your hard work and excellent culinary skills?


----------



## Bisbow

Dave S said:


> Doesn't going on strike mean you should not do anything and in this case OH takes you out as a show of appreciation of your hard work and excellent culinary skills?


Nice thought
He will probably end up paying
He usually does when I occasionally go on strike so we will see


----------



## ebonycat

Bisbow said:


> *I am going on strike today
> I am not going to cook diner, I am fed up with slaving over an oven
> 
> So, I am taking OH and Chilli to the pub for a Sunday roast and OH will escape the washing up
> *


Enjoy your pub lunch x


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m on strike most weekends tbh 

OH and DS go to football Saturday and not back until after 7 so they fend for themselves with whatever is at home, or they get take away.

We share breakfast duties 

Sunday’s we usually eat lunch or dinner out.

We have joint accounts so we both pay


----------



## Siskin

My OH is pretty good at taking over the cooking fairly regularly as I often go on strike.


Having a slow cooker casserole tonight, so that is all done and going and I can do b****r all for the rest of the day


----------



## HarlequinCat

Hope you have a nice meal @Bisbow .

I have 300 miles to travel tomorrow, visiting family for the week. I'm a bad traveller and I'm already nervous. I have all the bad case scenarios going through my head, even though I know most people travel all the time and are fine. And I've done this journey hundreds of times already. I think it's just because it's been a few months and if I have a blip and don't manage to get there that day I'll let them down.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm making a rather dispirited attempt to do a bit of housework. 

My grandson left last Tuesday and my granddaughter's arriving on Wednesday morning. Her flight arrives in Budapest at 11.30 pm but she's decided she'll hang around the airport and catch the 4 am Budapest to Kosice airports shuttle taxi which drops her the petrol station in our nearest town at 6 am! 

I mustn't complain about the unearthly hour I have to be up, as her return ticket that I paid for only cost £35.

Next weekend we'll be in Poland on a bus trip to Auschwitz, Krakow and Zakopane. It'll be lovely just sitting watching the world go by instead of having to drive in a strange country ..... can't wait!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are both having a quite day, letting Dillon sleep as much as we can, so apart from starting to cooking dinner I've done nothing all morning..


----------



## Magyarmum

HarlequinCat said:


> Hope you have a nice meal @Bisbow .
> 
> I have 300 miles to travel tomorrow, visiting family for the week. I'm a bad traveller and I'm already nervous. I have all the bad case scenarios going through my head, even though I know most people travel all the time and are fine. And I've done this journey hundreds of times already. I think it's just because it's been a few months and if I have a blip and don't manage to get there that day I'll let them down.


Oh I'm like that. I think of all the most terrible things that can happen which is rather stupid because in 60 years I been driving I've only had two accidents, neither of which were due to my bad driving. In one of them I was a passenger.

My best advice is tomorrow morning take a deep breath, climb into your car and say to yourself "Here we go"! I find once I've settled down I actually enjoy the journey.

Best of luck!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Magyarmum said:


> Oh I'm like that. I think of all the most terrible things that can happen which is rather stupid because in 60 years I been driving I've only had two accidents, neither of which were due to my bad driving. In one of them I was a passenger.
> 
> My best advice is tomorrow morning take a deep breath, climb into your car and say to yourself "Here we go"! I find once I've settled down I actually enjoy the journey.
> 
> Best of luck!


Its silly when the odds are that you and your car get to your destination fine, but it's funny how the mind works!

Thanks for the advice 
I'm usually fine when I get to a certain point.


----------



## Dave S

It is so frustrating...………

Walking in town the other day I passed by a local Gym. There was fit young Mr Muscle outside stopping people and giving them leaflets and trying to get them to join.

I walked quite close past him when he was looking for his next victim. He ignored me. 

Ok, I am 64 but must admit I look a lot younger and I was smartly dressed having just finished work.
I am also much fitter than guys half my age.
Perhaps I did not fit into their corporate image, I don't know, but my money is the same as everyone else's.

Perhaps I should renew my membership to the other Gym in town that's accessible 24 hours a day.

Thanks for ageism then.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> It is so frustrating...………
> 
> Walking in town the other day I passed by a local Gym. There was fit young Mr Muscle outside stopping people and giving them leaflets and trying to get them to join.
> 
> I walked quite close past him when he was looking for his next victim. He ignored me.
> 
> Ok, I am 64 but must admit I look a lot younger and I was smartly dressed having just finished work.
> I am also much fitter than guys half my age.
> Perhaps I did not fit into their corporate image, I don't know, but my money is the same as everyone else's.
> 
> Perhaps I should renew my membership to the other Gym in town that's accessible 24 hours a day.
> 
> Thanks for ageism then.


Don't they drive you mad, I belong to a sports center with pool, classes, gym and racket sports. Virtually everyone that goes is slimish, not all young but looks like most have enough money to have spent most of their free time at the sports center.
I cannot understand why these places can't put aside a few hours a week for those that aren't fit or slim. It's difficult enough to go into one of these places, if you are overweight and unfit it must put you off altogether  and they are the ones that really need it


----------



## Dave S

Where is Zaros - not seen his witty posts on here for a while.

Has he been kidnapped by aliens?
Has Mrs Zee locked him in the cupboard under the stairs?
Have the men in white coats given him a custom fitted jacket?
or has he flounced off in a fit of temper and can be found sulking in the dark depths of his garage whilst lovingly stroking his new car?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Where is Zaros - not seen his witty posts on here for a while.
> 
> Has he been kidnapped by aliens?
> Has Mrs Zee locked him in the cupboard under the stairs?
> Have the men in white coats given him a custom fitted jacket?
> or has he flounced off in a fit of temper and can be found sulking in the dark depths of his garage whilst lovingly stroking his new car?


I miss his witty posts as well hope his OK.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Where is Zaros - not seen his witty posts on here for a while.
> 
> Has he been kidnapped by aliens?
> Has Mrs Zee locked him in the cupboard under the stairs?
> Have the men in white coats given him a custom fitted jacket?
> or has he flounced off in a fit of temper and can be found sulking in the dark depths of his garage whilst lovingly stroking his new car?


I miss him as well, hope they are All OK


----------



## Siskin

Getting the motorhome ready for a weeks outing. Going to Charmouth for a few days, then a site near Glastonbury to do a bit of birdwatching.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finally found a chocolate cake recipe that is moist, light and airy! Topped it with Baileys chocolate buttercream and they taste so good.


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> Finally found a chocolate cake recipe that is moist, light and airy! Topped it with Baileys chocolate buttercream and they taste so good.
> View attachment 372816


They look delicious !


----------



## PawsOnMe

kimthecat said:


> They look delicious !


They taste it too..If i do say so myself  Gonna make some almond Amaretto ones next rool


----------



## kimthecat

PawsOnMe said:


> They taste it too..If i do say so myself  Gonna make some almond Amaretto ones next rool


You tease, you! :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

This thread has just inspired me to make a chocolate walnut cake.
But I cant remember how long its been in the oven and I forgot to set the timer!:Facepalm


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> This thread has just inspired me to make a chocolate walnut cake.
> But I cant remember how long its been in the oven and I forgot to set the timer!:Facepalm


If you see smoke coming from the oven door, switch it off


----------



## Siskin

Well that was weird!

Arrived at a campsite near Glastonbury early this afternoon and I went in to reception to book ourselves in. The receptionist gave a laugh and said there’s now three of you staying all with the same surname. Our surname is uncommon although it is from the West Country, but to have three separate families with the same name was rather a coincidence. One of them asked if he could pass on his name and details to the other two (via the reception) and asked if we were interested to contact him as he was interested in family history and wanted to see if we were in anyway related. OH did so and half an hour ago the chap turned up and we had a family history discussion. Seems his family is from Bristol although they moved to London several generations ago. The other man is from Kent. On the face of it none of them are related to one another as far as any other them have been able to trace back. OH’s family come from very close to where we live now and don’t seem to trace back to Bristol at all.
Really odd coincidence that the three families with the same unusual surname have turned up at the same campsite.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was in Sainsbury's this morning I was not far from Custom Care when one of the staff there, ran out just in front of towards the door, so been nosey I moved over to find out was going on, there was 3 members of staff and a security man round a young woman who had 3 boxed toys in her arms and they were taking her to the office.  The toys were right by the door so tempting if you haven't got any money to try pick up something and walk away.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's very cold this morning and a very strong wind, Dillon isn't impressed hates his hair blown about. So far no rain or snow.


----------



## catz4m8z

Pretty chilly down here too, although the sunshine is nice! I did still dig Heidi's coat out for her walk this morning....and its officially cold enough to turn on the heated dog bed!


----------



## ForestWomble

Very cold here too. Just checked the weather forecast and it's 7 degrees C here, but with the wind it feels like 3 degrees C, later it'll go down to 0 C apparently :Cold


----------



## Siskin

Went shopping this morning and the car was registering 6c outside. Wind is strong from the north which makes it feel doubly cold. I just can’t seem to warm up properly, think my body has got used to the lovely warm weather we e had for so long. To think, this time last week we were sat on the beach at Beer, Devon in glorious sunshine feeling too hot in a T shirt.


----------



## Siskin

There’s now fairly heavy snow coming down


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> There's now fairly heavy snow coming down


:Jawdrop


----------



## Lurcherlad

First frost overnight and very cold wind out walking Brrr! 

Winter is just round the corner.


----------



## rona

Bring it on........proper walking weather


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Bring it on........proper walking weather


NOoooooooo it's to cold...


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> NOoooooooo it's to cold...


Did you always feel the cold like this or is it just since you became more sedentary?

I went out today in just a light fleece and bodywarmer, a bit chilly to start but once I'd walked for a bit I got quite hot and had to even undo the fleecer for a while


----------



## catz4m8z

Its not the cold I find its the sharp change in temperature. You cant just skip over autumn and go straight to winter....its too much of a shock to the system!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> *Did you always feel the cold like this or is it just since you became more sedentary?*
> I went out today in just a light fleece and bodywarmer, a bit chilly to start but once I'd walked for a bit I got quite hot and had to even undo the fleecer for a while


I've never really like it really cold, even when I was walking Amber I didn't mind wrapping up on a cold sunny day but I never really liked going out but she had to go a walk so it had to be done, now OH who hates the cold has to walk Dillon. But the cold is better than the rain.


----------



## Dave S

I have seen the good news, The Spice Girls are getting back together.
The wise one - Mrs. B. obviously does not need the money so,

I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want - How about all of them on "I'm a Celebrity get me out of here" and leave them there and consigned to history.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> There's now fairly heavy snow coming down


 Blimey! Its been quite mild and sunny here .


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> I have seen the good news, The Spice Girls are getting back together.


Im not really excited about Spice girls reunting though I like Sporty Spice. I thought Bananarama were the better girl group and far more talented .


----------



## Dave S

The British music industry in the 90's was pretty stagnated with different genres and bands, all different but sounding the same. Then along comes 5 sets of bums and boobs with an upbeat, lively style and a good management team with their "Girl Power" tag and they immediately capture everyone's attention.
Quite a few people got very rich very quickly.
They were what the industry needed at that time, however it could not last for ever and those kids who adored them, just as years ago kids adored the Beatles, Wham, Bay City Rollers etc grew up and moved on.
Those kids are now parents with children of similar age. 
The Spice Girls are also parents and very successful - Emma is a broadcaster, Posh couldn't give a dam, Geri is well set up etc. and if I remember a UN Ambassador so why do they feel the need to get together again and who are they playing to?
They are certainly too old for "Girl Power", come on let sleeping dogs lie, it was fun whilst it lasted but it is a bit old now to revisit and I am sure they could have better things to do.

Next thing you know the "Dave-Clark-Whoevers-Alive" will be making a comeback. Well I shall be Glad All Over, Manfred Mann will rename as Manfred Multi-Gender Person and The Kinks will reform as "Diverging from the Normal"

Just my morning thought.


----------



## grumpy goby

Dave S said:


> The British music industry in the 90's was pretty stagnated with different genres and bands, all different but sounding the same. Then along comes 5 sets of bums and boobs with an upbeat, lively style and a good management team with their "Girl Power" tag and they immediately capture everyone's attention.
> Quite a few people got very rich very quickly.
> They were what the industry needed at that time, however it could not last for ever and those kids who adored them, just as years ago kids adored the Beatles, Wham, Bay City Rollers etc grew up and moved on.
> Those kids are now parents with children of similar age.
> The Spice Girls are also parents and very successful - Emma is a broadcaster, Posh couldn't give a dam, Geri is well set up etc. and if I remember a UN Ambassador so why do they feel the need to get together again and who are they playing to?
> They are certainly too old for "Girl Power", come on let sleeping dogs lie, it was fun whilst it lasted but it is a bit old now to revisit and I am sure they could have better things to do.
> 
> Next thing you know the "Dave-Clark-Whoevers-Alive" will be making a comeback. Well I shall be Glad All Over, Manfred Mann will rename as Manfred Multi-Gender Person and The Kinks will reform as "Diverging from the Normal"
> 
> Just my morning thought.


The British Pop industry maybe... the indie rock and alternative scene was pretty good and varied at the time...

When Spice girls emerged I was into Radiohead, Super Furry Animals, Divine Comedy, Pulp, Blur, supergrass.... a lot of the artists are still going strong and producing excellent music. (Radiohead, Thom Yorke, Damon Albarn, Gryff Rhys, Gaz Coombes...)

Skunk Anansie was my idea of "Girl Power" at the time....

I despised Spice girls when they came on the scene, at 12yo, I had no idea of the appeal. Still don't. Certainly don't know why they'd reform... I guess an attempt to get back in the limelight and feel relevant again. Maybe they just liked being on stage... who knows.


----------



## Siskin

Just had the final delivery of logs. Now have both wood stores full and the back of the garage, crazy to think we used the same amount last winter.
What’s the betting we have a mild winter and the woodburner hardly gets used


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Well that was weird!
> 
> . Our surname is uncommon although it is from the West Country, but to have three separate families with the same name was rather a coincidence. .


Maybe it was fate! 
My mum's parents both came from the west country . They had a typical west country surname , it is quite common in Cornwall and Devon but it was rather odd in Middlesex.
Someone traced our branch back several hundred years , mainly farmers and a lot of other funny names.


----------



## kimthecat

Horrible weather to day , very windy and slashing with rain . Dogs dont want to go for a walk .


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Horrible weather to day , very windy and slashing with rain . Dogs dont want to go for a walk .


 yup, nasty weather here too but we are having a duvet day!
Although TBH Im already knackered as I spent ages moving the furniture around my room to try and get my bed away from the 'wall of doom' (its where I had a damp problem and now the wallpaper is falling off, the ceiling is about to collapse and the mould has taken over!:Nailbiting). Moved everything to where I thought it would go...didnt fit, had to move everything a third time and now my arms feel like the are going to drop off!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Treated myself to a steam wallpaper stripper as the old paper is so well stuck!

Making good, steady progress but now resting with ibuprofen and a hot water bottle.

Typical - pulled my back 

Hope I can get on with more tomorrow. If not, I will go shopping for the new lining paper and paste for when all the prep is done.

Also some white gloss for the woodwork


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Horrible weather to day , very windy and slashing with rain . Dogs dont want to go for a walk .


Went out for lunch with my sister and going out tonight to a talk about Knepp wildlands by a person that I've had loads of contact with over the last 2 years, even spoken on the phone but I've never met her. She's changing her talk a little to include answers to a few queries I've put forward 

Really looking forward to it even though it goes on until a time that I'm normally in bed :Wideyed

For a wet windy day it's not bad


----------



## kimthecat

@rona Enjoy the talk .  That;s good the person giving the talk has listened to you and you can now talk in person . I googled Knepp wildlands. Is it open to the public? It look lovely there .


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> yup, nasty weather here too but we are having a duvet day!
> Although TBH Im already knackered as I spent ages moving the furniture around my room to try and get my bed away from the 'wall of doom' (its where I had a damp problem and now the wallpaper is falling off, the ceiling is about to collapse and the mould has taken over!:Nailbiting). Moved everything to where I thought it would go...didnt fit, had to move everything a third time and now my arms feel like the are going to drop off!


 Sorry to hear this . Damps not good for you . If its black mould you can get a special thick paint to cover it . We did this in the kitchen but if its that bad it might not be enough.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona Enjoy the talk .  That;s good the person giving the talk has listened to you and you can now talk in person . I googled Knepp wildlands. Is it open to the public? It look lovely there .


Come down and I will show you round


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> yup, nasty weather here too but we are having a duvet day!
> Although TBH Im already knackered as I spent ages moving the furniture around my room to try and get my bed away from the 'wall of doom' (its where I had a damp problem and now the wallpaper is falling off, the ceiling is about to collapse and the mould has taken over!:Nailbiting). Moved everything to where I thought it would go...didnt fit, had to move everything a third time and now my arms feel like the are going to drop off!


Could you get some help to sort out the damp etc?
Maybe even see if you could get on your local housing register? If you are eligible you shouldn't have long to wait as (don't mean this rudely) your house sounds like it would be classed as 'unfit to live in'.


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> Could you get some help to sort out the damp etc?
> Maybe even see if you could get on your local housing register? If you are eligible you shouldn't have long to wait as (don't mean this rudely) your house sounds like it would be classed as 'unfit to live in'.


Totally unfit to live in really but I cant afford the thousands it would cost to fix it Im just ignoring it for now!:Shy Its the downside of owning your own property...or at least having a mortgage anyways!LOL


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Totally unfit to live in really but I cant afford the thousands it would cost to fix it Im just ignoring it for now!:Shy Its the downside of owning your own property...or at least having a mortgage anyways!LOL


That's awful. Have you had a quote for the work?


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Come down and I will show you round


I might take you up on that one day !


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> I might take you up on that one day !


Either got to be soon or next summer. The paths aren't pleasant in the winter with all those hooves on clay soil!!

I'm there tomorrow?


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Either got to be soon or next summer. The paths aren't pleasant in the winter with all those hooves on clay soil!!


Hooves? Im not gonna get chased by cows or deer am I ?


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Hooves? Im not gonna get chased by cows or deer am I ?


they are all free roaming. Never been chased though. Why, you coming down tomorrow?


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> they are all free roaming. Never been chased though. Why, you coming down tomorrow?


i think it will have to be next summer. Hopefully I will be more mobile then .


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Enjoy the talk


Talk was amazing, learnt so much more than I did on a walking safari I did there earlier in the year. Only £4 each too.......bargain.


----------



## rona

Woah, someone just put a picture of my late father on a local FB page. What a weird feeling to suddenly see him out of the blue


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Woah, someone just put a picture of my late father on a local FB page. What a weird feeling to suddenly see him out of the blue


I can understand that feeling very well. Before I discovered about my two half sisters and half brother this year I knew nothing about my mothers side of the family. My OH was looking around the Ancestry website for any sign of something to do with mum when he came across a picture from mum and dads wedding photograph on someone's family tree with lots of details including ourselves. As it happened they were not related to us at all and someone somewhere had presupposed something and taken info off my cousins family info on Ancestry. It's been corrected now and both OH and my cousin have made a large part of their ancestry private ( the more recent info). 
It gave me quite a shock to see mum and dads photo on someone else's family tree even though it later turned out to be erroneous.


----------



## Guest

I just got another A+ for my first Masters paper, so completed that paper with an A+ grade :Smug


----------



## rona

McKenzie said:


> I just got another A+ for my first Masters paper, so completed that paper with an A+ grade :Smug


Well done


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glad it’s absolutely chucking it down here now. Hoping the fireworks planned for the cricket club out the back field are a wash out!

Seems not! :Rage

Thankfully, short lived and Jack dozed through them.


----------



## catz4m8z

Chucking it down here as well, which hasnt stopped the fireworks....and ironically there has been some thunder loud enough to rattle the doors and windows as well!
Might as well just buy us all earplugs at this point!LOL


----------



## ebonycat

fireworks have been going off for the last couple of hours & it’s pouring with rain here too 
Lady dog & Alfie (cat) aren’t happy with the fireworks but Ebony is fast asleep next to me
People must have money to burn


----------



## Matrod

Still fireworks going here despite the torrential downpours we’ve been having. I’m getting up at an ungodly hour tomorrow morning to go & see one of the lone pipers so I hope the weather improves.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have fireworks as well


----------



## Bisbow

We have heavy rain and thunder but still some idiot is letting off fireworks
I hope they get soaked to the skin


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Weather is pretty shocking here and fortunately seems to have put everyone off of letting off any fireworks! I am feeling very very happy about that cos this has been the worst week ever, I've hardly slept this week, fireworks going off at literally all hours, even at 6 am! What with bonfire night and then Divalli, I've had enough and poor old Woody has just been beside himself all week. Nice quiet, early night for me and my boy I think!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Trouble is, what don’t get set off tonight, will tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Woah, someone just put a picture of my late father on a local FB page. What a weird feeling to suddenly see him out of the blue


Why did they do that?


----------



## kimthecat

McKenzie said:


> I just got another A+ for my first Masters paper, so completed that paper with an A+ grade :Smug


 Oh that;s brilliant. Well done !

Pouring with rain yesterday and *still *fireworks going off all evening.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Why did they do that?


It was a picture of one of the local football clubs and he was goalie I believe


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> It was a picture of one of the local football clubs and he was goalie I believe


Oh that's nice  Are you a football fan ?


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Oh that's nice  Are you a football fan ?


No, I'm not a watcher I'm a doer but not a team player. Like my own company far too much


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> No, I'm not a watcher I'm a doer but not a team player. Like my own company far too much


 I do like watching sport though preferable in the comfort of my own home. 
I would've loved to have played football , but we had to do netball at school . I was on the netball team .


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> I do like watching sport though preferable in the comfort of my own home.
> I would've loved to have played football , but we had to do netball at school . I was on the netball team .


You were pretty good then? 
I disliked netball, mainly because it was so gender specific, a bit like ruddy cooking lessons when I'd much rather have done woodwork 

Really really hated Hockey though, couldn't for the life of me understand why we were made to do something that always ended in injury


----------



## rona

Thunder...those poor animals....just got over the fireworks and now thunder


----------



## kimthecat

Have been using my car to get to the park which is five minutes walk as I have a poorly ankle and it wouldn't start today . The battery is flat !


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Have been using my car to get to the park which is five minutes walk as I have a poorly ankle and it wouldn't start today . The battery is flat !


 New battery?

What you done to your ankle or is it one of your "normal" aches?


----------



## kimthecat

Its on the charger so hopefully wont have to buy new one. I said to OH earlier. 
Its one of my normal aches though it is swollen , that ankle is always worse than the other one as I had a small fracture in it years ago .


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Have been using my car to get to the park which is five minutes walk as I have a poorly ankle and it wouldn't start today . The battery is flat !


Oh dear that's not good, short Journeys don't do batteries any good they soon flatten them.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> Oh dear that's not good, short Journeys don't do batteries any good they soon flatten them.


 It.s on the charger now . I'll have to go for a long drive.


----------



## Happy Paws2

How is your ankle today?


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> How is your ankle today?


Thank you for asking . Ive been strapping it up and rubbing ibuprofen on it and if I don't walk too much its not too bad, 

Its nice to have some sunshine here. The leaves are falling off the trees and we are raking them up and putting them out for the green council collection.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Thank you for asking . Ive been strapping it up and rubbing ibuprofen on it and if I don't walk too much its not too bad,
> 
> Its nice to have some sunshine here. The leaves are falling off the trees and we are raking them up and putting them out for the green council collection.


Be careful you don't over do in garden, it's so easy to turn a ankle getting leave up.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

kimthecat said:


> Thank you for asking . Ive been strapping it up and rubbing ibuprofen on it and if I don't walk too much its not too bad, .


Just a thought, may be worth trying. Years ago I had tendonitis in my leg. I used OH's walking stick upside down. With the handle under my foot I could lift my leg instead of my tendons.


----------



## kimthecat

Perhaps I should get a small mobility scooter . Libby could sit in the basket. 
Does anyone here have one ?


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Perhaps I should get a small mobility scooter . Libby could sit in the basket.
> Does anyone here have one ?


@Animallover26 does. Not sure how small though!


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> @Animallover26 does. Not sure how small though!


 Thanks. Some of them are big enough to be cars


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Thanks. Some of them are big enough to be cars


I wish all people in them took as much consideration as @Animallover26 whilst using hers, round here apparently I am expected to have eyes in the back of my head at times when they come up behind me on narrow paths. Am there thinking they were not there 2 seconds ago when I crossed the road...and I often can't hear them approach till at my ankles


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> @Animallover26 does. Not sure how small though!





kimthecat said:


> Perhaps I should get a small mobility scooter . Libby could sit in the basket.
> Does anyone here have one ?


Yep, I do 

https://www.proridermobility.com/tga-zest-plus-mobility-scooter-silver.html
This is the one I have now, if you have any questions I'll be happy to try to answer them


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> Yep, I do
> 
> https://www.proridermobility.com/tga-zest-plus-mobility-scooter-silver.html
> This is the one I have now, if you have any questions I'll be happy to try to answer them


That,s looks exactly what I would look for .  That would fit in my brick shed so I could charge it. It would be handy to zip down to the shops on or to the park though .
How long do the batteries last? 
I think I would have to get a second hand one though.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> That,s looks exactly what I would look for .  That would fit in my brick shed so I could charge it. It would be handy to zip down to the shops on or to the park though .
> How long do the batteries last?
> I think I would have to get a second hand one though.


Do you mean for a single charge or altogether?

You can travel a maximum of 16 miles on a single charge on flat ground. They recommend you charge every night.
I don't know how long they last altogether though.

Have a look around motability shops, some sell second hand motability scooters for a decent price, motability scooters are only used for 3 years before going back to the shop and as part of the motability deal they get a MOT once a year so you can be assured it'll be safe etc.


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> Do you mean for a single charge or altogether?
> 
> You can travel a maximum of 16 miles on a single charge on flat ground. They recommend you charge every night.
> I don't know how long they last altogether though.
> 
> Have a look around motability shops, some sell second hand motability scooters for a decent price, motability scooters are only used for 3 years before going back to the shop and as part of the motability deal they get a MOT once a year so you can be assured it'll be safe etc.


Yes, meant a single charge. Thanks . That's a good idea about mobility scooters. My last three cars have been ex mobility , they're always low millage and well looked after.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Yes, meant a single charge. Thanks . That's a good idea about mobility scooters. My last three cars have been ex mobility , they're always low millage and well looked after.


Hope you find what you are looking for.

My previous scooter was the Invacare Leo and I really liked that one, so it might be worth looking at Invacare too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Perhaps I should get a small mobility scooter . Libby could sit in the basket.
> Does anyone here have one ?


I do I got mine from Care Co. mine is a little bigger than these but these are small enough to put in a car and not very expensive.
https://www.careco.co.uk/cat-ms01/travel-mobility-scooters.htm



lullabydream said:


> I wish all people in them took as much consideration as @Animallover26 whilst using hers, round here apparently I am expected to have eyes in the back of my head at times when they come up behind me on narrow paths. Am there thinking they were not there 2 seconds ago when I crossed the road...and I often can't hear them approach till at my ankles


Yes I know, some people worry me they speed along as if they own the pavement. I try be be careful using mine, I only have it on half speed, try not to get to close to people in front of me and always say thank-you when people move for me.


----------



## kimthecat

Thanks @Happy Paws


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Thanks @Happy Paws


You'er welcome.


----------



## kimthecat

Broke the key in the front door lock today . Good job OH was in ! he is fixing it now .


----------



## Lurcherlad

When waiting to cross at Pelican or Zebra crossings do you tend to cross in a straight line, or diagonally so you cut everyone else up?


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> When waiting to cross at Pelican or Zebra crossings do you tend to cross in a straight line, or diagonally so you cut everyone else up?


Grrr , really annoying when people cut you up ! Also annoying is youffs who rev up their mopeds and frighten you when you cross. I was so angry once I tried to whack them with a shopping bag. :Hilarious It would have a made a great film clip for YBF !


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Grrr , really annoying when people cut you up !


Not sure how you cut someone up on a zebra crossing TBH! I just walk across it like a normal person....
Does annoy me when drivers dont stop for you, esp if its rotten weather and they are zooming past in their nice warm cars (if you're unlucky hitting you with a giant puddle too!).

oh, and Id pay good money to see somebody biffed with a shopping bag at a crossing!LOL


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure how you cut someone up on a zebra crossing TBH! I just walk across it like a normal person....


Because other people often don't walk straight across , they walk diagonally and often at faster speeds to cross quicker especially when it;s crowded.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Actually knuckled down to some diy today and have finished the filling and sanding and got a coat of white paint on the ceiling and coving.


----------



## Julie4

Lurcherlad said:


> Actually knuckled down to some diy today and have finished the filling and sanding and got a coat of white paint on the ceiling and coving.


You have more energy than me! I have just put a fruit cake in the oven though.


----------



## Dave S

Julie4 said:


> You have more energy than me! I have just put a fruit cake in the oven though.


I firmly prefer making fruit cakes to decorating however I must start decorating in the new year unless Lurcherlad and myself come to an understanding. Decorate 2 bedrooms, dining room and living room and I will make you a few fruit cakes.

Deal?


----------



## Julie4

Dave S said:


> I firmly prefer making fruit cakes to decorating however I must start decorating in the new year unless Lurcherlad and myself come to an understanding. Decorate 2 bedrooms, dining room and living room and I will make you a few fruit cakes.
> 
> Deal?


Hmm, I can't answer for Lurcherlad but I have a feeling it may take a tad more than a few fruit cakes to seal the deal


----------



## Dave S

OK, I can take a hint, what about a couple of fruit cakes and a bit of Chrissy cake I have just finished?


----------



## Julie4

Dave S said:


> OK, I can take a hint, what about a couple of fruit cakes and a bit of Chrissy cake I have just finished?


Well if he doesn't want the Christmas
Cake I will definitely have it ! Looks lovely


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> I firmly prefer making fruit cakes to decorating however I must start decorating in the new year unless Lurcherlad and myself come to an understanding. Decorate 2 bedrooms, dining room and living room and I will make you a few fruit cakes.
> 
> Deal?


Er, no deal! 

Apart from being on a diet so fruit cake is off the menu, at 58 I'm struggling to do mine let alone anyone else's 

Hall, stairs and landing are the worst - perched precariously on a scaffold board half way up the ladder in the stairwell 

I'll be glad to get it finished then start on my lounge.

Still, saves joining a gym


----------



## kittih

I had a great experience in pets at home yesterday. I actually found someone serving in the aquarium section who actually knew about looking after aquariums properly and how to care for the fish and we had a great 20 minutes geeking out trading fish keeping highs and lows. Normally most of the assistants I have encountered have no clue at all. It was such a refreshing change and to top it off I found the perfect secret santa present for a colleague in the shop next door. 

Decorating is on hold till after Christmas. Lots to do but too much Christmas prep to fit in to finish it all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Julie4 said:


> Well if he doesn't want the Christmas
> Cake I will definitely have it ! Looks lovely


Er, I is a laaady!


----------



## Julie4

Lurcherlad said:


> Er, I is a laaady!


Yes i realised that too late - many apologies


----------



## catz4m8z

Anybody else have a cold at the moment??
I feel like Im a snot factory and keep coughing everywhere. Phoned my folks for our regular weekend chat and turns out they all have a cold too! We spent the whole phonecall coughing and sniffing at each other!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Tiggers

Lots of colds going round my office, but as yet, I'm fine.


----------



## PawsOnMe

catz4m8z said:


> Anybody else have a cold at the moment??
> I feel like Im a snot factory and keep coughing everywhere. Phoned my folks for our regular weekend chat and turns out they all have a cold too! We spent the whole phonecall coughing and sniffing at each other!LOL:Hilarious


Yep!! everyone in my house seems to have different colds! I had one last week that was manageable (was actually proud of myself for carrying on like normal ) then this monday came and I suddenly got tonsilitus! now I'm full of a head cold with a stuffy and sneezing nose, tickly cough, earache, alongside a sore throat and swollen glands :Arghh I feel like death warmed over :Hungover I just want to breathe through both nostrils :Hilarious


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Anybody else have a cold at the moment??
> I feel like Im a snot factory and keep coughing everywhere. Phoned my folks for our regular weekend chat and turns out they all have a cold too! We spent the whole phonecall coughing and sniffing at each other!LOL:Hilarious


Trying very very hard not to get one as I have a dentist appointment every week until Xmas 

Had a lucky escape during the week. Just turned up to one of my dogs houses and I had a text. It was cancelling me for that dog as the owner had sickness and diarrhea . She's sent to text at 6am but it didn't reach me until 11am even though I'd had loads of other text in between


----------



## Siskin

Feeling thoroughly miserable. 
Seem to be starting a cold, had a tickly cough this week. Today aheavy type of headache that just won’t go away and still the flippin’ cough


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Feeling thoroughly miserable.
> Seem to be starting a cold, had a tickly cough this week. Today aheavy type of headache that just won't go away and still the flippin' cough


Get it over and done with before Xmas 

Beechams tabs might help ease the symptoms.

Sipping hot black currant squash helps throats/tickles, I find.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Get it over and done with before Xmas
> 
> Beechams tabs might help ease the symptoms.
> 
> Sipping hot black currant squash helps throats/tickles, I find.


Hopefully it will be over, coughs seem to hang around with me though. I've got some blackcurrent lempsips which I prefer to the lemon flavoured ones and they do seem effective

Cough medicine of choice is Pholcodiene which has the added advantage of being cheap as it's not branded


----------



## Happy Paws2

We stayed up later last night watching the box set of Broadchurch, OH never watch it first time round, so it was nearly 2am when I put Dillon out in the garden of a bedtime wee, I could believe how many birds were singing, all this light pollution they don't know when it's night.


----------



## tabelmabel

I'm having my car valeted today!! Hooray! Have been driving about in a mobile bin for a year now.

A bottle of oil fell over in the middle row and wrecked the carpet - hoping they can improve that.

Have just taken Tilly's crate out the back and found some dog poop (small amount) on the car interior there. She must have shaken a dangler off!

Oh it is bad. So i was a good half hour clearing out parking tickets (from pay and display, not fines lol) tissues, daughter's school letters and just rubbish really.

Think i will have a little drive later on just to enjoy a clean car at last.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> I'm having my car valeted today!! Hooray! Have been driving about in a mobile bin for a year now.
> 
> A bottle of oil fell over in the middle row and wrecked the carpet - hoping they can improve that.
> 
> Have just taken Tilly's crate out the back and found some dog poop (small amount) on the car interior there. She must have shaken a dangler off!
> 
> Oh it is bad. So i was a good half hour clearing out parking tickets (from pay and display, not fines lol) tissues, daughter's school letters and just rubbish really.
> 
> Think i will have a little drive later on just to enjoy a clean car at last.


 :Hilarious Mines not that bad but there's dog hairs every where .


----------



## tabelmabel

Well he arrived 2 hours ago . . . .and he is still hard at work!! No dog hairs in mine and we don't smoke but there's an awful lot of mud and dirt.

My boots are often caked in mud and the car is often filled with kids and their muddy shoes too. With this horrible wet weather, i was just feeling quite overwhelmed by the scale of the job.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> Well he arrived 2 hours ago . . . .and he is still hard at work!! No dog hairs in mine and we don't smoke but there's an awful lot of mud and dirt.
> 
> My boots are often caked in mud and the car is often filled with kids and their muddy shoes too. With this horrible wet weather, i was just feeling quite overwhelmed by the scale of the job.


Blimey I hope you give him a big tip


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> I'm having my car valeted today!! Hooray! Have been driving about in a mobile bin for a year now.
> 
> A bottle of oil fell over in the middle row and wrecked the carpet - hoping they can improve that.
> 
> Have just taken Tilly's crate out the back and found some dog poop (small amount) on the car interior there. She must have shaken a dangler off!
> 
> Oh it is bad. So i was a good half hour clearing out parking tickets (from pay and display, not fines lol) tissues, daughter's school letters and just rubbish really.
> 
> Think i will have a little drive later on just to enjoy a clean car at last.


Sounds like my van! Dog walker and horse owner so always covered in mud and straw and hay!!

I part exchanged my car for the van and when I rang the guy to organise exchange he said don't bother cleaning it well do all that.. I almost said to him that he hadn't seen the state of it but thought I better not  it was absolutely filthy!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Annoyed today. 

Came home to find a parcel had just been left on the doorstep. OH ordered it so not sure who delivered but we live in a terraced house with a drive and no fence or gate to the street so it’s basiclaly open to the street! My van wasn’t even there so nothing to conceal the fact a parcel was just left on the front.

Also slipped this morning on some small steps while walking Teds and have banged my Coccyx and it is quite sore!


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## tabelmabel

Oh dear that's not good @Teddy-dog - neither your parcel delivery nor your coccyx. Hope it feels better soon.

Well, it took 3 hours in the end for my car. He said that was about average for a car the size of mine (7 seater) It's looking well good and smells absolutely divine.

The only thing that always happens after these valets is they polish the front screen and it leaves a sheen that makes it even more difficult to see in the dark. And i do struggle at the best of times.

However managed a little dark drive to the local cafe and garden centre just to test it out. Like a new car


----------



## kimthecat

Teddy-dog said:


> Sounds like my van! Dog walker and horse owner so always covered in mud and straw and hay!!


I used to use wood chips for bedding and absolute bugger to get out of the car seats and carpets !


----------



## Lurcherlad

On what planet would it be deemed a reasonable idea to sit in a cafe full of people and give your stroppy toddler a portable xylophone to keep them amused?



Needless to say, grateful to have realised before I ordered, I went somewhere else for a quiet lunch!


----------



## Tiggers

The parent wants a public flogging. I cannot abide out of control children.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Teddy-dog said:


> .
> Also slipped this morning on some small steps while walking Teds and have banged my Coccyx and it is quite sore!


How are you feeling today?


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> On what planet would it be deemed a reasonable idea to sit in a cafe full of people and give your stroppy toddler a portable xylophone to keep them amused?


:Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh!! That is funny! Just picturing the scene!!

I had a situation where i sat myself on my own in a large cafe which was completely empty - then they seated an older baby complete with adoring parents and grandparents at the table right next to me. And they all proceeded to have the baby perform his party tricks to loud admiration.

Needless to say, I moved. The cafe staff were most surprised i had moved, knowing that i work with children and i do really like them.

But even i like quiet time on my days off.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well our day started out well OH half slipped in the bathroom bumped his head, elbow and has a large bruise on his hip, now the bruise is coming out he can hardy walk. I don't know how he does it, it's the second time his done it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tiggers said:


> The parent wants a public flogging.


Crikey! Bit extreme!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I had a situation where i sat myself on my own in a large cafe which was completely empty - then they seated an older baby complete with adoring parents and grandparents at the table right next to me. And they all proceeded to have the baby perform his party tricks to loud admiration.
> 
> Needless to say, I moved. The cafe staff were most surprised i had moved, knowing that i work with children and i do really like them.
> 
> But even i like quiet time on my days off.


People do this in car parks. Often we've parked in a totally empty area of a car park so that it's easier to get in and out and to open the doors wide enough - car parking bays are so narrow. When we come back, the car park is still empty apart from two more cars that have parked either side of us


----------



## tabelmabel

I might have the answer to that @Siskin - as i am a bit guilty of doing this myself!! It's because it is easier to reverse a larger vehicle in between 2 cars than into an empty space!

It's rare i get it right first time between the lines in an empty space - but it's very easy to go in between 2 cars.
I never park nose in as it's too hard to get out - the car needs so much space at the back of it.

So - next time this happens - see if it is a long vehicle reversed in. If so, it might be me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> Well our day started out well OH half slipped in the bathroom bumped his head, elbow and has a large bruise on his hip, now the bruise is coming out he can hardy walk. I don't know how he does it, it's the second time his done it.


Ouch!

Hope he's feeling better soon and can get about.


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> I might have the answer to that @Siskin - as i am a bit guilty of doing this myself!! It's because it is easier to reverse a larger vehicle in between 2 cars than into an empty space!
> 
> It's rare i get it right first time between the lines in an empty space - but it's very easy to go in between 2 cars.
> I never park nose in as it's too hard to get out - the car needs so much space at the back of it.
> 
> So - next time this happens - see if it is a long vehicle reversed in. If so, it might be me


Alter your mirrors temporarily so they point down - you can then see the lines


----------



## tabelmabel

Far too much of a faff - much easier to go between 2 cars!! I have tried the mirror thing of course and i can park between 2 lines. It's just much easier to park between cars!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy Paws said:


> How are you feeling today?


Thanks for asking! I'm still quite sore - I think worse than yesterday. Found it difficult to do all the horse chores and roped my mum into coming and riding him for me as he needs the exercise! Didn't get much sleep either as I kept waking up in pain and having to move positions but I had to stand up as can't roll over. Ended up attempting to sleep on the sofa.

Managed a walk with Teds though  I'm ok when I'm upright it's any kind of bending or twisting.

Hope your OH is ok too!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Teddy-dog said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm still quite sore - I think worse than yesterday. Found it difficult to do all the horse chores and roped my mum into coming and riding him for me as he needs the exercise! Didn't get much sleep either as I kept waking up in pain and having to move positions but I had to stand up as can't roll over. Ended up attempting to sleep on the sofa.
> 
> Managed a walk with Teds though  I'm ok when I'm upright it's any kind of bending or twisting.
> 
> Hope your OH is ok too!


Thanks..... I think you'll both have too take it a day at time.

Poor Dillon won't be going any walks for a few days.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been just over 6 years since I had my first stroke followed by 2 small ones but I'm doing OK, the only thing that really hurts is not been able to take Dillon out for a walk, I really miss our times together. Still I have play time with him but it's not the same.

Sorry.... not having a good day, just watched OH walking down the road with my Baby.


----------



## tabelmabel

Sorry to hear that @Happy Paws. Can only imagine how tough that must be. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> It's been just over 6 years since I had my first stroke followed by 2 small ones but I'm doing OK, the only thing that really hurts is not been able to take Dillon out for a walk, I really miss our times together. Still I have play time with him but it's not the same.
> 
> Sorry.... not having a good day, just watched OH walking down the road with my Baby.


Shame you can't join them, some how


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Shame you can't join them, some how


I have tried with my scooter but the pavements aren't wide enough and Dillon stop, starts all the time waiting for me, if I'm behind them or pulls like mad if I'm in front, so not a nice walk for anyone.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> I have tried with my scooter but the pavements aren't wide enough and Dillon stop, starts all the time waiting for me, if I'm behind them or pulls like mad if I'm in front, so not a nice walk for anyone.


Not ideal then


----------



## kimthecat

Went shopping to Wilko for an oral B electric toothbrush as mine stopped working and this branch doesnt sell them . Grr! 
Note to self - Must remember to not say B*llocks out loud in public. :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Heidi seems to have hurt her leg somehow, keeps holding it up and yelping when the other dogs bump into her. Not limping though and I cant work out what actually hurts. Doesnt help that she is a massive drama queen anyways so her pain responses arent always helpful in telling how much pain shes in. ah well...no walks for a few days then see how she is....might be a vet visit in the future!

On another note really fed up of my neighbours and their friends constantly standing outside their front door chatting. Our doors are right next to each other so they are pretty much in front of my front door too! (I wouldnt mind except they dont speak english so I cant even earwig on the conversation!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## ForestWomble

It's raining again today. 
I should be writing Christmas cards but instead I'm procrastinating by playing with Bungo and now on here, just can't be asked to do the cards! lol 
All Christmas prezzies are wrapped but no decorations up yet, saying that there are hardely any decorations to see round here so doesn't feel like Christmas is only a week away. 
On a good note Bungo is well and as Bungo-ish as ever. Storm and Ash are doing brilliantly, they are both very nosy and adventurous and are fantastic diggers, they are growing like weeds and are more then double the size they were when they first came home.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Still decorating .... I’m so slow nowadays .... be glad when it’s finished


----------



## Dave S

Wish you would hurry up - mine still needs doing...………………………..lol

Anyway - latest news headlines - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-46624297 (Der Spiegel reporter Claas Relotius sacked over 'invented' stories) if that's the case most of our journalists would be out of a job.


----------



## ForestWomble

I have no hot water! The heating is working so that's something.


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> I have no hot water! The heating is working so that's something.


Oh dear , How long before they fix it . ?


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Oh dear , How long before they fix it . ?


Hopefully someone will come out tomorrow to have a look, hope they fix it too otherwise it'll be after the new year.


----------



## kimthecat

Animallover26 said:


> Hopefully someone will come out tomorrow to have a look, hope they fix it too otherwise it'll be after the new year.


Blimey ! Fingers crossed they come.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Blimey ! Fingers crossed they come.


Fingers crossed, been told it could be any time between 8 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon so really hoping they come earlier rather then later and it's easy to fix. The boiler did heat up and I had hot water very briefly earlier, but it's back to not working so goodness knows whats wrong.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just back from a very boozy night out and remembering why I don’t usually drink 

Normally I stop after a couple. Tonight I lost count how often my champagne glass was topped up at the table on top of the 2 vodkas in the bar :Happy

And I’ve eaten too much! epressed


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Just back from a very boozy night out and remembering why I don't usually drink
> 
> Normally I stop after a couple. Tonight I lost count how often my champagne glass was topped up at the table on top of the 2 vodkas in the bar :Happy
> 
> And I've eaten too much! epressed


Whoops. Hope you feel ok tomorrow


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Lurcherlad said:


> Just back from a very boozy night out and remembering why I don't usually drink
> 
> Normally I stop after a couple. Tonight I lost count how often my champagne glass was topped up at the table on top of the 2 vodkas in the bar :Happy
> 
> And I've eaten too much! epressed


Hope you're not feeling too hung over this morning! (FYI I'm whispering just in case you have a banging headache)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bugsys grandma said:


> Hope you're not feeling too hung over this morning! (FYI I'm whispering just in case you have a banging headache)


Just a bit 

Self inflicted - I deserve no sympathy 

Coffee, nurofen and a hearty breakfast will see me right 

So glad we didn't have to get the train home afterwards. Spending the night in a swanky Mayfair Hotel is much better (thank you OH's lovely boss) 

Think I fared better than OH, who stayed down in the bar with work colleagues until 0300! 

He's feeling worse than me


----------



## ForestWomble

The boiler saga continues, no heating either now, the boiler isn't firing up at all  Very cold here this morning, even Bungo has disappeared under a blanket and the gerbils are no where to be seen.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> The boiler saga continues, no heating either now, the boiler isn't firing up at all  Very cold here this morning, even Bungo has disappeared under a blanket and the gerbils are no where to be seen.


I feel your pain.

We recently had to have a new pump fitted but then more niggles occurred - blocked pipes, new boiler, power flush required, air in system, etc.

Now thermostat not functioning and has to be changed.

I don't blame the plumber cos it was an old system (and badly run pipes, apparently ) but so frustrating.

Currently got it on 24/7 as low as I can tweak it so we at least have a warm house.

Would have been easier to have ripped out all of the old system and put in a new one!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's enjoying his sleepover at a friend's while I'm poshing it up in Mayfair ....










He slept straight through, had his brekki and out now having a walk with his "auntie" 

Clearly not missing his mum too much


----------



## Siskin

We had a few niggly problems with our central heating this year and ended up with the opposite problem to poor @Animallover26 in that when we just had the hot water going the radiators heated up as well. Which would have been tolerable normally, but not during the baking hot summer we had. Luckily we have a local heating man who's now become a friend and he was able to sort it out thankfully.

Hope you can get it all sorted today @Animallover26 and you can all be nice and warm again soon


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> We recently had to have a new pump fitted but then more niggles occurred - blocked pipes, new boiler, power flush required, air in system, etc.
> 
> Now thermostat not functioning and has to be changed.
> 
> I don't blame the plumber cos it was an old system (and badly run pipes, apparently ) but so frustrating.
> 
> Currently got it on 24/7 as low as I can tweak it so we at least have a warm house.
> 
> Would have been easier to have ripped out all of the old system and put in a new one!


That was a lot of problems :Jawdrop Sounds like just ripping everything out would of been better as you say.



Siskin said:


> We had a few niggly problems with our central heating this year and ended up with the opposite problem to poor @Animallover26 in that when we just had the hot water going the radiators heated up as well. Which would have been tolerable normally, but not during the baking hot summer we had. Luckily we have a local heating man who's now become a friend and he was able to sort it out thankfully.
> 
> Hope you can get it all sorted today @Animallover26 and you can all be nice and warm again soon


In my old home I had a similar problem, had no hot water but whenever I turned the tap on the radiator turned on instead, my old place was a flat and very warm so I didn't realise for ages what was happening, I just thought the person below me who had the heating on regardless of the temperature had turned her heating up a notch, took ages to fix as one thing would be sorted and something else would go wrong.

That was lucky a local was able to sort it.


----------



## Bisbow

There is a lot of talk about diesel cars causing pollution, well I just looked out of my back door and counted 12 vapour trails from air craft flying over my house
Just think of the pollution fallout from that lot


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> There is a lot of talk about diesel cars causing pollution, well I just looked out of my back door and counted 12 vapour trails from air craft flying over my house
> Just think of the pollution fallout from that lot


I'm wondering if the chaos at Gatwick is due to a drone is down to eco warriors trying to stop the planes.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Someone just tried to open our front door, dogs barked so I went to look and as soon as he saw the light on he legged it up the street  glad we lock our doors nowadays, few years ago we used to leave them unlocked if we were in!


----------



## ForestWomble

Had someone out to look at the boiler. Fan has gone, they don't have a fan in stock so have to wait for one to come in :Meh
I asked how long that'll take and it could be end of next week at the earliest, otherwise it'll be the New Year.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Someone just tried to open our front door, dogs barked so I went to look and as soon as he saw the light on he legged it up the street  glad we lock our doors nowadays, few years ago we used to leave them unlocked if we were in!


 Blimey, glad the dogs were there and you are safe.


----------



## Siskin

PawsOnMe said:


> Someone just tried to open our front door, dogs barked so I went to look and as soon as he saw the light on he legged it up the street  glad we lock our doors nowadays, few years ago we used to leave them unlocked if we were in!


Cricky. Glad everything is ok. 
We too used to leave doors open most of the time, but now keep them locked all the time. If I was walking the dogs locally I didn't bother to lock the doors, really different now.


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> Had someone out to look at the boiler. Fan has gone, they don't have a fan in stock so have to wait for one to come in :Meh
> I asked how long that'll take and it could be end of next week at the earliest, otherwise it'll be the New Year.


Oh no. Surely they can't leave you that long without heating


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Oh no. Surely they can't leave you that long without heating


Luckily dad came round with a couple of electric heaters for me, I have the kettle to boil water, the biggest issue is I can't have a shower so not sure how I'll wash my hair.


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> Luckily dad came round with a couple of electric heaters for me, I have the kettle to boil water, the biggest issue is I can't have a shower so not sure how I'll wash my hair.


That's good for the heating at least. Do hope the repair is done soon


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> Had someone out to look at the boiler. Fan has gone, they don't have a fan in stock so have to wait for one to come in :Meh
> I asked how long that'll take and it could be end of next week at the earliest, otherwise it'll be the New Year.


Have you got any electric heaters?

I have a small Dimplex heater which is very effective.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> That's good for the heating at least. Do hope the repair is done soon


Thank you. Me to. Was told end of next week at the earliest so fingers crossed its then or even earlier.



Lurcherlad said:


> Have you got any electric heaters?
> 
> I have a small Dimplex heater which is very effective.


Yes, Dad kindly bought a couple over.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Checking out of the hotel yesterday morning we were expecting to settle up personally for the room service as well as Pringles and Cashews we had from the mini bar.

A bit of a shock when presented with the printed bill to see 2 other items. One was a Phone Adaptor Kit and the other was an Intimacy Kit! 

Apart from the charge of £22.50 each, we most definitely had NOT used either!

Apparently, picking things out of the mini bar to read the labels (and photograph to give sister a laugh on WhatsApp ) activates a sensor to indicate a “purchase”. 

Fortunately, the chap at the desk amended our bill and we all had a giggle about it 

Be warned!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well I was in Sainsbury's at 6 this morning back home by 6.45, it was lovely not that many people there, the Staff very helpful getting things for me that I couldn't reach as there's so much stuff in the aisles. OH has just come back from walking Dillon and they have got people manning the car park and cars queuing to get on.

Anyway apart from doing eggs, sausage, beans and chips for dinner, I'm not doing anything else today.


----------



## Siskin

Spoke to a friend this morning. They had been at Tesco’s at 7am this morning and said it was very crowded, must be heaving now. We’ve got enough to keep us going until after Christmas thankfully and don’t need to go near the place


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Happy Paws said:


> Well I was in Sainsbury's at 6 this morning back home by 6.45, it was lovely not that many people there, the Staff very helpful getting things for me that I couldn't reach as there's so much stuff in the aisles. OH has just come back from walking Dillon and they have got people manning the car park and cars queuing to get on.
> 
> Anyway apart from doing eggs, sausage, beans and chips for dinner, I'm not doing anything else today.


Did my Christmas food shop yesterday, today I'm having a clean through, might have to just leave some jobs to finish 
off tomorrow cos starting to feel a bit sore and tired now.

Daughter has her works Christmas meal this eve so not got to cook really tonight, but I must say egg, chips,sausage and beans does sound a bit tasty! And easy enough to do for just one!


----------



## ebonycat

Mum takes me shopping every Friday, I live alone (well with my Lady dog, two cats & ratties), ten minutes from mum & step father.
We didn’t go food shopping yesterday as my Lady dog was in the hospital on Thursday afternoon/night & we picked her up yesterday. 
She had cataract surgery on both eyes five weeks ago, on her check up on Thursday they weren’t happy with how high the pressure was in her left eye so kept her in to monitor it. They thought it might be the onset of glaucoma, thankfully it isn’t.
Now on another type of eye drop, so that’s three times of eye drops she’s on now, spaced ten minutes apart four times a day.
Back at specialist hospital end of January to check it again.
Well we was in Sainsbury’s by 7.30 this morning, so so busy in there.
People were going mad, shelves were mostly empty.
All the check outs were open.
Came home, wrapped mums & step fathers presents up & done housework


----------



## lullabydream

My back is killing, been wrapping presents on and off all day..all done now!

We did Tescos at midday today. Busy and forgot my list. Check out easy to get too, and we got my favourite check out operator whose deaf and signs. People seem to avoid him but he's brilliant! I always say thank you in sign language as it's the same as makaton!


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> My back is killing, been wrapping presents on and off all day..all done now!
> 
> We did Tescos at midday today. Busy and forgot my list. Check out easy to get too, and we got my favourite check out operator whose deaf and signs. People seem to avoid him but he's brilliant! I always say thank you in sign language as it's the same as makaton!


That's a massive shame that people seem to avoid him  That's lovely that you sign Thank you to him.


----------



## Siskin

Just had a surprise visitor

No not Father Christmas


But a tiny weasel whizzing around the drystone walls in the garden. No doubt as to what he was searching for as we normally get a lot of voles when we start feeding the birds regularly during the winter, they’re the sort of clean up squad. This year we haven’t seen any voles and now we no why. Looks like the weasel is a regular visitor although this is the first time we have seen it. Didn’t seem particularly nervous, don’t know whether it was aware of two people and a dog staring at it through the patio door, it was only a few feet away.
Plan to set up the trail camera and see if we can get some film of it


----------



## kimthecat

@Siskin Looking forward to seeing the photos.

Two of my near neighbours have moved and another two will be moving in the New Year , and No, not because of me 
Its got very busy and crowded and noisy here . 
One I'm please is moving . Their dog used to bark and chase mine because they wouldn't put it on a lead . The other I sad , she is a lovely young woman originally from Somalis with her two sons , I said I was sad to see her go and she said You've been the nicest neighbour , I will miss her.

This is a mixed race/ethnic / people from Eastern Europe, different religions , hindus , muslims, Christians, area and we get on pretty well.
What causes arguments and rows ? Not religion or race but parking or rather the lack of it !


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> @Siskin Looking forward to seeing the photos.
> 
> Two of my near neighbours have moved and another two will be moving in the New Year , and No, not because of me
> Its got very busy and crowded and noisy here .
> One I'm please is moving . Their dog used to bark and chase mine because they wouldn't put it on a lead . The other I sad , she is a lovely young woman originally from Somalis with her two sons , I said I was sad to see her go and she said You've been the nicest neighbour , I will miss her.
> 
> This is a mixed race/ethnic / people from Eastern Europe, different religions , hindus , muslims, Christians, area and we get on pretty well.
> What causes arguments and rows ? Not religion or race but parking or rather the lack of it !


What a great mixed community and I love that's it's parking that causes the arguments. Multi cultural Britain at its best:Hilarious


----------



## grumpy goby

It’s been a wierd one for us this year. Last year I was home in November but this year with no visitors and no trip to the UK, I have felt a bit home sick for the first time since moving to NZ.

I have a new baby cousin (first once removed??) and a new nephew on the hubbys side... plus my Nan is spending her first Christmas in a home. I guess I am just missing the tradition. There’s another baby on the way on my side too... we have been trying for a baby unsuccessfully for a year or so ourselves, so maybe I’m feeling more raw about missing out on those early days than I normally would? 


We had a nice day none the less, very relaxed and good food. But I do miss both sets of parents a lot!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ours was very quiet too.

Both my parents and FIL are passed and my sister, BiL, niece and great niece are in DomRep so very much missed.

We were communicating through the day via WhatsApp though which helps us stay connected 

We’ll see MiL today then join up with OH’s brother and his family later in the week for a takeaway and board games.

Fingers crossed you’ll have an addition to your family by next Christmas 

Our much struggled for DS was born 6 weeks before Christmas 22 years ago - our best gift ever!


----------



## Dave S

GREAT NEWS - I AM A VINNER.

Yes, I have now received this mail must be about 50 times telling me I have won a £1.000 Primark voucher as I have won a competition in Tesco's.

Well from the currency errors, spelling mistakes, punctuation errors and the different, unrelated stores etc I guess there is a possibility this is a scam.

I may have to write back to the sender - Tegan G Franklin ([email protected]) and ask if he/she/it has had any replies.

Has anyone else had this mail?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I get the odd spam email along these lines.

I’m sure some people fall for them but I just delete them.

One of the many downfalls of the internet


----------



## rona

Went to a local Nature reserve this pm, saw a Kingfisher, got an amazing cuddle from a Golden and saw these
http://www.kentandsurreybloodhounds.co.uk/us/

Not a bad trip out


----------



## westie~ma

My dh collects rugby bits and pieces. His recent purchase arrived and it's bigger than we anticipated. He never checks the size of things  

I've found a space on our wall until we decide if its staying here or going to the flat.


----------



## catz4m8z

Great start to the day.
Just popped down to the local shop and a bird crapped right on my head.:Shifty
Suppose I should be thankful it was on the way home!


----------



## mightyboosh

Dave S said:


> GREAT NEWS - I AM A VINNER.
> 
> Yes, I have now received this mail must be about 50 times telling me I have won a £1.000 Primark voucher as I have won a competition in Tesco's.
> 
> Well from the currency errors, spelling mistakes, punctuation errors and the different, unrelated stores etc I guess there is a possibility this is a scam.
> 
> I may have to write back to the sender - Tegan G Franklin ([email protected]) and ask if he/she/it has had any replies.
> 
> Has anyone else had this mail?


I'm a multimillionaire apparently, I just need to send a few thousand quid to unlock the fortunes. I have so many relatives who have died in Hong Kong and surrounding areas, all by unfortunate accidents and they left no will, none of them.
I'm fed up of being poor, I'll send the money now by bank transfer.


----------



## rona

This made me grin from ear to ear

Hope it brightens your day too


----------



## Bisbow

That is just what I needed this morning, a good laugh
I am fed up with the grey dull. miserable weather

I wish it would do SOMETHING, rain snow even a hurricane would do as long as it did something


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> That is just what I needed this morning, a good laugh
> I am fed up with the grey dull. miserable weather
> 
> I wish it would do SOMETHING, rain snow even a hurricane would do as long as it did something


Careful what you wish for.
Next weekend it's due to go much colder and some places may have snow especially northern and eastern areas


----------



## Bisbow

Siskin said:


> Careful what you wish for.
> Next weekend it's due to go much colder and some places may have snow especially northern and eastern areas


That's true

I am so fed up with looking at grey skies, not even a trace of sunshine and a constantly aching hip
Sorry, don't mean to be a misery, just me this morning


----------



## Siskin

Bisbow said:


> That's true
> 
> I am so fed up with looking at grey skies, not even a trace of sunshine and a constantly aching hip
> Sorry, don't mean to be a misery, just me this morning


Oh I do agree, it is just so grey every day. We've got added drizzle here


----------



## lullabydream

I have had a short social media/phone break so have got a zillion emails to look through now..and I can safely say that it doesn't matter what I do..I can't bloody sleep..and yes I missed the forum like crazy!

Anyhow it's blowing a gale here..just took the big one on a gentle stroll and why do I love this forum because you can relate to me thinking with the wind blowing a gale I need my warmest hat to protect head and ears and you can all forgive me for looking like somewhat of a gnome as the wind was blowing the slack of my hat all!

For those who get ridiculous spam emails such as @Dave S I would advice you to follow James Veitch's advise about..he's taken on many including Tescos and in the end he's come up trump's so well worth a watch on YouTube in my opinion! I might have just a weird sense of humour!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The wind this afternoon is that strong it's blowing wheelie bins over, it wouldn't be so bad but it's been 5 weeks since they were emptied, so the ones that are to heavy to fall over the lids have blown open and there's plastic bottles, paper and cardboard all over the place. We have put ours in a corner right outside the front door to protect it from the wind, if we need to go out we'll have to use the back gate. Hopefully to will calm down before bedtime.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws said:


> The wind this afternoon is that strong it's blowing wheelie bins over, it wouldn't be so bad but it's been 5 weeks since they were emptied, so the ones that are to heavy to fall over the lids have blown open and there's plastic bottles, paper and cardboard all over the place. We have put ours in a corner right outside the front door to protect it from the wind, if we need to go out we'll have to use the back gate. Hopefully to will calm down before bedtime.


5 weeks.......what's the matter with your council?

Ours gets emptied just a few days late over xmas and is now back to usual


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> 5 weeks.......what's the matter with your council?
> 
> Ours gets emptied just a few days late over xmas and is now back to usual


They only do the recycling one every two weeks, and our day is on a Tuesday (Christmas and New years day) so they are so far behind and the bin men are working to rule, I've no idea when we'll get them emptied.


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> I have had a short social media/phone break so have got a zillion emails to look through now..and I can safely say that it doesn't matter what I do..I can't bloody sleep..and yes I missed the forum like crazy!
> 
> Anyhow it's blowing a gale here..just took the big one on a gentle stroll and why do I love this forum because you can relate to me thinking with the wind blowing a gale I need my warmest hat to protect head and ears and you can all forgive me for looking like somewhat of a gnome as the wind was blowing the slack of my hat all!
> 
> For those who get ridiculous spam emails such as @Dave S I would advice you to follow James Veitch's advise about..he's taken on many including Tescos and in the end he's come up trump's so well worth a watch on YouTube in my opinion! I might have just a weird sense of humour!


I really like James Veitch  He's had me laughing very hard!


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> it is just so grey every day.


Im seriously considering buying a light box! All this grey weather just makes me really low and lethargic.enguin

Also really windy here too. Every so often I can hear a recycling bag go whizzing past!LOL


----------



## Dave S

My thoughts for the day....

So Prince Phillip, at 97 and still driving, pulls out of a turning and causes an accident where his car rolls over and the other car ends up in the bushes.

National paper headlines refer to him as a hero as he could have been killed but just got a bit shaken.
Daily Mail headlines a "Miracle escape" and "High speed smash". sensationalist journalism trying to make something news worthy whilst almost ignoring the fact that there was another party involved.

People in the other car were taken to hospital for minor injuries but are OK now. There was also a baby in the car. Obviously they do not matter to the press but they also could have been killed or badly injured and unlike the Royals who do not buy their cars, these people are now probably awaiting a hire car whilst liability is sorted. 

Now, what would have happened if he had failed the roadside breath test? Would it have been hushed up or would he be in court for drunk driving?
If he caused the incident what would his Insurance Company do or are the Royals self insuring.
What would be the protocol for ensuring the injured party do not suffer any loss?

Possibly the best thing Phillip could do is retake his driving test, I am sure there is a Halfords near his home he could do a deal with but at his age surely it is time to give up.

If you have had a car accident, did you see headlines in the press about it, plus photos of the wreck?

The closest I got was at the bottom of a report on motor cycle racing at Brands Hatch, in Motor Cycle News, following a wet race day when it said "...one rider was taken to hospital with a broken leg...... 

At least it served as a diversion to the long running boring subject of Brexit...………….


----------



## Lurcherlad

Given he is a prominent member of the Royal family, I’m not surprised it made the papers.

I would, however, expect him to be treated the same as Joe Public as far as driving rules, insurance, etc.

I would hope his driving proficiency will be assessed and his license revoked if necessary.

I’m not sure anyone aged 97 should be driving on public roads anyway tbh.


----------



## Siskin

Apparently both drivers have been breathalysed and found to be clear of alcohol.

I know the area a bit and the main road is busy and fast and the area and along many parts of the road have seen accidents in the past. Part of the reason is that prior to where the accident took place the road is much wider and cars are driven at the speed limit, the road narrows quite quickly and really the speed limit should be lower as there are a number of poorly sighted junctions coming onto the road. Whether this is a factor, well I’m sure we will find out in due course. I do hope that the prince will decide to stop driving. It took an accident before my dad realised he shouldn’t drive any longer, thankfully no one else was involved and dad wasn’t injured


----------



## Dave S

We had a *Picus viridis *feeding in the garden this morning, he has been here before a few times.
I did warn him though that he won't be able to be here after Brexit but he took no notice.

Still a lovely looking bird though.


----------



## Dave S

So Philip has been photographed days after causing an accident, driving without a seat belt on.
Police have said "suitable words of advice have been given to the driver".

I wonder if they would have "suitable words of advise" instead of giving me an on the spot fine?

No, perhaps not but I am not going to try it either.

'Tis a bit frustrating when all us law-abiding drivers pay our road tax, insurances, mot's and keep cars in good working order just to see abuse on a scale like that - he should now have his driving licence taken away.

Good job he was not on his mobile phone at the same time - can you imagine what his wife would say?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Decided my pulled hamstring was not giving me enough pain as I hobbled through the mud to walk Jack so “threw” myself on the floor and wrenched my bad shoulder! 

Luckily nobody witnessed me floundering in the mud! 

Jack just looked at me, slightly bored 

Now sitting with frozen peas on leg and heat pad on shoulder.

Frustrating - I have lots to do


----------



## Happy Paws2

Ouch that must hurt and you must be in shock after a fall, keep warm and snuggle up on the sofa and hopefully you will feel a little better tomorrow.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope you feel better soon @Lurcherlad.

Hannah was a PITA this morning, pulling off yet another 'ninja stealth poop smear'. Which is when she liberally coats her neck, chest and tummy in whatever crap she finds lying around and coz she is super short and I attach her harness on top I dont realiese til I get home and try to take her harness off!:Banghead
*grumbles* gross dog....:Shifty


----------



## Happy Paws2

The wind s very strong this morning blowing wheelie bin over, and the recycling paper and plastic bottles all over the place, made worse by the fact that they still haven't been emptied since the week before Christmas as bin men are on a work to rule.


----------



## Magyarmum

Its been snowing a blizzard all morning and doesn't look as though it's going to stop.

My silly little black hairy creature has been sitting in the middle of the lawn totally unconcerned about the cold snow! 

Maybe he thinks if he sits there long enough he'll turn into a white Schnauzer instead of a black one?


----------



## Siskin

Blowing a hooley here too. One tree at the top of the hill behind us is down over a bridle path and I’ve heard of another tree down blocking a road in the village. Leaves that have been hiding in corners skittering about everywhere. Snow is due on this are from Tuesday onwards


----------



## Happy Paws2

A cold but beautiful sunny day today. not a cloud in the sky, snow for cast for later in the week:Arghh


----------



## Siskin

We have snow/sleet forecast for tomorrow, then snow for the rest of the week. I’ll believe it when I see it though.
Today started out beautifully sunny, but now clouding over and the winds still strong making it pretty chill out


----------



## tabelmabel

Sun cracking the sky here in central Scotland and pleasantly warm in the sun - no need for a coat warm.

Don't think we're to get snow, though they have it already further North I believe


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ffffreezing here in Essex - tried to snow earlier.


----------



## Rosie64

Bright sunny day here in Gwent South Wales but it is icy cold , snow forecast for tomorrow 
I sincerely hope they are wrong


----------



## catz4m8z

It was lovely and sunny here today and if you could stay out of the wind quite nice....course that wind is cold enough to freeze _all_ your important bits off!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Beautiful day today but now very cold, forecast for possible heavy snow tomorrow, think we at 70% chance I`m hoping not! I am not a fan of snow at all.


----------



## lullabydream

I just got caught in the most freezing cold fine rain ever walking Maisie! 

I think this is my snow! It was a lovely walk but absolutely bitter.


----------



## Siskin

Despite the bit of snow this morning it’s back to rain now although it is supposed to change to snow over the next few hours. I’ve been told that if it rains heavily it will draw in the colder air and turn the rain into snow, weird combination of cold and warm air masses apparently


----------



## Siskin

The rain has just started to turn to snow, not sure it will settl though


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Decided my pulled hamstring was not giving me enough pain as I hobbled through the mud to walk Jack so "threw" myself on the floor and wrenched my bad shoulder!
> 
> Luckily nobody witnessed me floundering in the mud!
> 
> Jack just looked at me, slightly bored
> 
> Now sitting with frozen peas on leg and heat pad on shoulder.
> 
> Frustrating - I have lots to do


How are you now, hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws said:


> How are you now, hope you are on the mend.


Still having to be careful, leg is getting easier though, thanks.

I've been resting well, but still keeping mobile and yesterday did some gentle stretching.

Have had to miss the rest of my free pass to Jazzercise - probably what caused it! 

Got a try out at a yoga class tomorrow but will be extra careful 

I've got my half yearly MOT at the chiropractor next week - just in time!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Aaaargh! I could scream and cry at the same time :Arghh

Practically crippled myself yesterday crawling about on my hands and knees, nursing a sore back, to fit and lay some hardboard to the manky landing floor ready for new carpet to be laid today.

One of the lads has just ripped it all up - for goodness knows what reason! 

Now he has to put it all back (without the right tacks) before the carpet can be laid. 

All that pain and suffering for nothing :Banghead

No wonder I hate paying people to work in my house.


----------



## catz4m8z

Sounds like fun @Lurcherlad !:Woot LOL

Was a beautiful day here today, nice and sunny. Took the dogs out on plenty of walks and thank you Heidi for giving me the proper heebie jeebies today. She decided to go completely spooked and jump out of her skin, then proceeded to keep looking at nothing behind her.....whilst we were walking through a graveyard!:Nailbiting


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds like fun @Lurcherlad !:Woot LOL
> 
> Was a beautiful day here today, nice and sunny. Took the dogs out on plenty of walks and thank you Heidi for giving me the proper heebie jeebies today. She decided to go completely spooked and jump out of her skin, then proceeded to keep looking at nothing behind her.....whilst we were walking through a graveyard!:Nailbiting


My previous Peigirl M'boi wouldn't walk past the village cemetery. She'd dig her heels in, turn round and try to drag me away, I tried cutting across the fields to bypass the bit of road bordering the cemetery, but even if she saw the headstones from a couple of hundred yards away, she'd turn tail and head for home.

The other place she wouldn't walk past was an abandoned house in the middle of the woods. Mind you that one gave me the creeps and in the end I'd only go on that walk if someone else was with us!


----------



## Siskin

Took patience but finally got some pictures of the weasel this morning. Only had the phone to hand do not the best


----------



## HarlequinCat

Siskin said:


> Took patience but finally got some pictures of the weasel this morning. Only had the phone to hand do not the best
> 
> View attachment 393871
> View attachment 393872
> View attachment 393873
> View attachment 393874


Oh he's adorable!


----------



## Lurcherlad

A most beautiful little creature


----------



## ForestWomble

I really like the look of weasels, well done for getting the photos @Siskin


----------



## DolomiTTe

I want one in my garden!!!


----------



## Siskin

I was amazed it stood still for so long and posed especially as me, hubby and Isla were all stood peering through the patio door at it, we were literally only a few feet away. When off hunting it moves so quickly and whizzes in and out of the walls, we normally have lots of voles popping in and out of the walls picking up and dropped bird food but we haven’t seen any this year. With a hungry weasel about I’m not surprised.


----------



## Bisbow

OH took a pristine white Chilli for a walk this morning and came back with a small dalmation

Playing with her friend, a white German Shepard when he ran through a muddy puddle and splattered her

She was not amused, she hates being mucky, luckily it all brushes off her when dry so no bath needed

She looks pristine again


----------



## kimthecat

looking forward to Easter and eating Easter Eggs. I love the gooey ones but they are so tiny now.


----------



## Tiggers

Looking forward to the couple of extra days off from work.


----------



## Vicbloss

I'm sitting on the sofa watching morning tv. Legs are up on the footstool and the dog is curled up inbetween my legs with a blanket on top of her. She is busy digesting her breakfast after her morning walk and i'm sipping hot black coffee. Not a bad way to start the day


----------



## Mum2Heidi

After a lovely week minding the grandchildren I’m enjoying a peaceful day. 
Washing blowing in the wind, Heidi enjoying the sunshine. Housework done, sun blasting through the window.
I’m torn between watching the peace of my fish tank with the steady trickle of water and canaries in my aviary busy nesting. Life is good! 
Birthday and Easter to look forward to but it will take a lot to beat this moment.


----------



## catz4m8z

Looks like everybody is looking forward to Easter! (not me though....Im an aetheist who's on a diet!:Shifty).

Just listening to my neighbours standing outside their front door shouting and screaming, their kids bashing my front door and I get to listen to all that whilst the dogs get more and more freaked out by the weirdos the other side of the wall!  And they got me a visit from the police last week coz they had my address instead of next door! Dontcha just love neighbours?

And poor Alfie got in a (shouldnt laugh....but I did) slapfight with a cat on our morning walk! I was so busy watching a laidback ginger cat on the pavement I didnt even see the even more laidback black and white cat on a low wall right next to us!:Wideyed Alfie launched himself at it and proceeded to leap around barking in its face and the cat walloped him repeatedly (the claws never came out and the cat sauntered off looking deliberately chill).
Obviously I always try and avoid this kind of thing but it really was the most girly 'fight' ever!:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Noisy neighbours are a nightmare 

As for Easter - same here! 

OH and DS are away for the 4 days on a football tour so I’m on my own.

I’m compiling a list of gardening/diy jobs to keep me busy


----------



## Lurcherlad

One way the NHS could save some money is turn the heating down!

Sat in Moorfields in 100 degrees with hot air blasting out from every vent 

I don’t know how the staff work in this heat.


----------



## JANICE199

Lurcherlad said:


> One way the NHS could save some money is turn the heating down!
> 
> Sat in Moorfields in 100 degrees with hot air blasting out from every vent
> 
> I don't know how the staff work in this heat.


*I was at Medway hospital yesterday. Went in feeling fine, came out with a mucky throat and dry nose. The heat is horrible.*


----------



## catz4m8z

JANICE199 said:


> *I was at Medway hospital yesterday. Went in feeling fine, came out with a mucky throat and dry nose. The heat is horrible.*


Last year one of the doctors fainted on the ward during the hot weather.....cant wait for this summer!


----------



## JANICE199

catz4m8z said:


> Last year one of the doctors fainted on the ward during the hot weather.....cant wait for this summer!


*Why do they have them so hot, do you know? *


----------



## catz4m8z

JANICE199 said:


> *Why do they have them so hot, do you know? *


I think its mostly just a case of poor design TBH and not enough money to change it for the better. Air conditioning is expensive and most of the windows only open a few inches for safety reasons. Some of the hospital is still has the original old 1900 windows Im sure!
Plus the heating is always a step behind what the weather is actually doing so you are either too hot or too cold....its great there isnt it!?:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> I think its mostly just a case of poor design TBH and not enough money to change it for the better. Air conditioning is expensive and most of the windows only open a few inches for safety reasons. Some of the hospital is still has the original old 1900 windows Im sure!
> *Plus the heating is always a step behind what the weather is actually doing so you are either too hot or too cold....its great there isnt it!?*:Hilarious


Reminds me when in winter everyone in the bay I was in were wrapped up in multiple blankets as we were all cold, no heating on, then the warmer weather came and we were too hot because the heating had come on :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> Reminds me when in winter everyone in the bay I was in were wrapped up in multiple blankets as we were all cold, no heating on, then the warmer weather came and we were too hot because the heating had come on :Hilarious


Im ok with the cold as Im always the one puzzled by everybody else wrapped up in blankets and cardigans when it feels fine to me....
Im also the one constantly moaning about how hot it is when the temperature rises even slightly!LOL:Shy

So all this sun and mild weather is lovely for the weekend but I cant help dreading when it gets really hot!


----------



## kimthecat

Anyone watching the snooker?


----------



## Ringypie

So my horse lorry is mended and Ringo is planning an outing on Sunday! We haven’t been out for months and months (last summer in fact). I’m excited but nervous too even though we are only jumping really really tiny!


----------



## kimthecat

Got caught up in the aftermath of a stabbing incident this morning outside Brunel University . Loads of police cars and part of the road cordoned off . Luckily no one was killed . The sad thing is , this isn't a new trend yet Sadiq Khan in his wisdom shut down the local police station.


----------



## Bisbow

I don't el[eve it
No Brexit tirade since Tuesday
Wonders will never cease


----------



## Bisbow

Thought it was too good to last


----------



## Dave S

I see the "bad" news of the day is that David Beckham has been banned for 6 months and given a fine for using his mobile whilst driving his (loaned) Bentley.

Oh dear. Didn't get away with that then like he did the speeding ticket in his (loaned) Bentley.

Perhaps people who look to him as a role model will learn something from it.

Now he will have to get someone else to drop his kids off at school in the morning and hire a chauffer to drive him around or get the bus!

Meanwhile sad to hear the great Freddie Star has died, one of the great comedy heros of the 70's and 80's and relished in the headlines about the hamster which he never really ate. Unfortunately comedy nowadays is far more crude and less funny.


----------



## Lurcherlad

You’d expect that Beckham could afford a hands free set


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Meanwhile sad to hear the great Freddie Star has died, one of the great comedy heros of the 70's and 80's and relished in the headlines about the hamster which he never really ate. Unfortunately comedy nowadays is far more crude and less funny.


  Yeah , RIP Freddie


----------



## Bisbow

Just been sitting in the garden having coffee and watching the wild life
First a baby thrush landed on the lawn and then mum came down to feed him
He stayed there quite a while being fed before she led him off
Then a little mouse came out and spent time under the bird table eating the seed the birds had rejected before a magpie scared him off
Chilli sat with us watching with interest but did not interfere with them. Good girl
A very pleasant morning all told


----------



## Bisbow

We are off to the seaside today for a weekend break an the van and, of course the weather has changed

Oh well. it will e a change of scenery for a couple of days

Chilli knows something is happening and is all exited


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> We are off to the seaside today for a weekend break an the van and, of course the weather has changed
> 
> Oh well. it will e a change of scenery for a couple of days
> 
> Chilli knows something is happening and is all exited


Have fun.

Cooler weather means you can walk more


----------



## ForestWomble

My perfect kinda day today 

It's cooler, sunny but cloudy - it's perfect


----------



## rona

Off Kayaking tomorrow.
Went for a couple of hours when on holiday in Scotland, hired for 3 hours tomorrow but should be easier going than a Scottish loch


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bought some new rubber jodhpur boots yesterday (got half chaps and jodhpurs in a drawer).

Want to get back into horse riding while I can still manage it - 60 next year. Use it or lose it! 

Been waiting for the better weather and want to get out hacking (frozen shoulder allowing ).


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> New You'd expect that Beckham could afford a hands free set


I'd have thought anything he was driving would certainly be equipped so that he didn't need to break the law?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought some new rubber jodhpur boots yesterday (got half chaps and jodhpurs in a drawer).
> 
> Want to get back into horse riding while I can still manage it - 60 next year. Use it or lose it!
> 
> Been waiting for the better weather and want to get out hacking (frozen shoulder allowing ).


I agree about the use it or lose it, but at our age you've got to be careful, so easy to get injured and a long time to recover, even from simple things like a muscle pull.
I've tried running twice, really like cross country but I broke a bone in my foot first time and have mild plantar fasciitis this time. It's obviously not for me and my feet are precious because I do so much walking. Tried the gym and pulled a muscle in my shoulder which took 6 weeks to heal. Got on the bikes again after several years and that was instantly a no no.............
However, as always I still love my walking, took up swimming again after 30 odd years away and love this new and impact free exercise that is kayaking.
I think that's a fairly all round body work out with a few body weight exercises thrown in


----------



## kittih

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought some new rubber jodhpur boots yesterday (got half chaps and jodhpurs in a drawer).
> 
> Want to get back into horse riding while I can still manage it - 60 next year. Use it or lose it!
> 
> Been waiting for the better weather and want to get out hacking (frozen shoulder allowing ).


I had a lovely hack in the woods with friends yeterday. I only get to go occasionally but I highly recommend it. I also recommend wearing a body protector as it does add some protection. Have fun.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Lurcherlad said:


> and want to get out hacking


What does "get out hacking" mean?


----------



## Elles

MaggieDemi said:


> What does "get out hacking" mean?


Would be trail riding in the USA, out and about rather than in an arena.


----------



## Millsbills

ForestWomble said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Hoping some people are online and we can have a random chatty thread........


Hi was wondering if I can mix chappie dry dog food with a bit of chappie wet food?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Elles said:


> Would be trail riding in the USA


On a horse?


----------



## Elles

MaggieDemi said:


> On a horse?


Yep


----------



## Lurcherlad

MaggieDemi said:


> What does "get out hacking" mean?


Riding out in the countryside, rather than having lessons in a school.

I just want to go for a gentle plod on a sensible horse, enjoying the smell and feel of them  and be out in nature.

I've ridden most of my life and had my own horse for 15 years but haven't ridden for a few years now and if I don't do it now, I'll soon be too old and stiff!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Lurcherlad said:


> I just want to go for a gentle plod on a sensible horse, enjoying the smell and feel of them  and be out in nature.


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm feeling cross!

Last Tuesday I ordered a new carpet for my living room which was dispatched from Budapest the following morning. It arrived in the local DPD depot early on Thursday morning ..... and ..... would you believe it ..... today is Monday and it's still there!

Thursday, and Friday I made no plans to go out, despite needing to, but around 9 am on both mornings on their tracking site it came up "unable to deliver due to lack of space".

This morning thinking it's sure to arrive, checked the website only to find ..... "unable to deliver due to lack of space" :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead

Feeling extremely irate I emailed DPD telling them I was getting annoyed and asking them to let me know how much longer they intended on keeping my carpet in their depot!

I'm now waiting for a reply! :Meh


----------



## kimthecat

@Magyarmum How annoying is that!

My new sofa came last week , finally . Its from DHS and very nice and Ive managed to spill a cup of tea over it already. Lucky I had a cover on it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Waiting in for deliveries is the worst (#firstworldproblem obviously!LOL).:Hilarious

Im currently fed up with all the bank holidays. Seems like every time I go to do something it turns out to be a bank holiday, flippin' irritating!


----------



## kimthecat

Flipping freezing.  Ive given in and put the heating on !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Me too


----------



## billsfoxes

sittin here in shorts and tee shirt,bloody cold but its nearly summer so.............


----------



## rona

I've just opened the back door, I was getting too hot


----------



## 3dogs2cats

kimthecat said:


> Flipping freezing.  Ive given in and put the heating on !


 Cold here too, took mum out shopping today and everyone was wrapped up and grumbling how cold it is. It will feel like a heatwave when it goes up to 23c on Saturday!


----------



## kimthecat

3dogs2cats said:


> Cold here too, took mum out shopping today and everyone was wrapped up and grumbling how cold it is. It will feel like a heatwave when it goes up to 23c on Saturday!


London area will be 26c on Saturday and then I'll be complaining its too hot


----------



## catz4m8z

Well, its lovely and sunny and warm today! Taken both sets of dogs out for walks, had brekkie, been to the gym and I have got a massive tofu stir fry to have for tea tonight.
Today is a good day.


----------



## kimthecat

Ive been watching too much telly due to the bad weather. I'm watching repeats of the Bill c.2003 on Drama and it is absolutely gripping . I'd forgotten how good it was.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Ive been watching too much telly due to the bad weather. I'm watching repeats of the Bill c.2003 on Drama and it is absolutely gripping . I'd forgotten how good it was.


I used to watch The Bill when I was a child. I'll have to watch an episode, see if I remember the characters etc.


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> I used to watch The Bill when I was a child. I'll have to watch an episode, see if I remember the characters etc.


I watched it from the beginning in 1984. My favourite character was Sergeant Bill Cryer. A lot of the actors later appeared in soaps and programmes like Casualty and Holby .


----------



## ForestWomble

I had to google the name, but I reconised the picture of Sergeant Bill Cryer.


----------



## Bisbow

Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
Just hope the weather is good to us
Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


----------



## HarlequinCat

Bisbow said:


> Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
> Just hope the weather is good to us
> Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


Oh lovely. Corfe Castle is a beautiful place. Hope you have fun. 
There's a steam railway there, that is popular. 
You should also try Kimmeridge Bay and village. That's 20 mins away and has stunning views


----------



## Matrod

Bisbow said:


> Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
> Just hope the weather is good to us
> Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


Oh I love Corfe, it's not that far from me but I never go very often. Hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## ForestWomble

I hope you have a lovely week.


----------



## kimthecat

Bisbow said:


> Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
> Just hope the weather is good to us
> Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


Enjoy ! The weather is supposed to be a bit better this week , Fingers crossed.!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
> Just hope the weather is good to us
> Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


Many happy memories from childhood holidays there 

Have a lovely time!


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> Tomorrow we will be going to Corfe Castle for a week in a lovely dog friendly cottage and spending time at Studland Bay in a beach nut
> Just hope the weather is good to us
> Chilli knows something is up and is getting exited already


Supposed to be about 25c by the middle of the week, you'll all bake to a cinder


----------



## kimthecat

Its gloomy looking out though not cold. Im still in my jim jams wondering if its worth getting dressed.


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Its gloomy looking out though not cold. Im still in my jim jams wondering if its worth getting dressed.


I walked the dogs, went shopping...then got home and promptly put my jim jams back on again!:Shamefullyembarrased

On another note I bought the dogs a beautiful new dog bed that is super comfy and now the little ***s wont even sleep on it!:Banghead (Adam is actually sitting on the rug in front of the bed:Shifty).


----------



## ForestWomble

Went out to the bin this morning and my neighbours cat was lying on the lid, she refused to move and just hissed at me. I (stupidly) decided that if I lift the lid she'll move, all that did was make her scratch me! She is getting braver and braver.


----------



## Bisbow

Just got back from a lovely lazy holiday doing little else but watch the world go by at the beach
Chilly had fun but refused to get even her feet wet, daft dog but loved the sand dunes
Went to look at the garden this morning and picked some cherries before the birds got them, a big dish of raspberries and some courgettes so pleased with the harvesting today


----------



## rona

Walking today was a joy as it was through flower meadows and a kaleidoscope of butterflies 

Stunning just stunning


----------



## Bisbow

good morning in the garden
collected quite few raspberries and mange tout and a lot of cherries, the birds are getting the ones at the top of the trees and us the bottom half
I have spent the morning sitting on the patio pipping nearly 4 pounds of cherries for the freezer
we also dug up our first potato root and got two and a half pounds from it


----------



## Bisbow

As it is going to be so hot today I decided to go out early to buy some more salad stuff
I was not the only one, 730 and the shop was busy and the salad stuff was disappearing as though it was going out of fashion
I got enough to last me the weekend though


----------



## rona

I went out at 5.30am to Knepp, got back at 10.30am already far too hot. Saw quite a bit though and reported a cow that needed help. The vets been called.

Also got a few pics


----------



## HarlequinCat

After an uncomfortable nights sleep. ( It didn't go below 26c in the room) We thought we'd go for a walk early-ish about 8am while it was still cool. When we got out though we needed air con in the car and it was rather hot and muggy already!

We did go for a quick walk but decided to nip to Aldi where it was beautifully chilly all through the shop.

Least here it's only today its going to be unbearably hot. 
Feel sorry for the lot at Glastonbury at the moment.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im hiding indoors! My house tends to stay quite cool if I keep the curtains shut so me and the dogs are just having a lazy weekend.
Went for a nice early walk this morning....
and if its going to get really hot can it please do it gradually and not jump up 10C overnight. Its off putting!:Shifty


----------



## Bisbow

This morning when OH went to put more food on the bird table he found two tiny field mice in the bin
Unfortunately he released them before I could get the camera
They were so small I think they must have been this years babies, sweet little things, they soon disappeared among the flowers
Must try to make the food bin mouse proof before one dies in it from lack of water


----------



## JANICE199

*My neighbour moved house and left 2 of her cats behind. I feed them every day and i know the female had kittens about 6 weeks ago. Not seen anything of the kittens though. Some people make me sick. :Bawling*


----------



## Lurcherlad

JANICE199 said:


> *My neighbour moved house and left 2 of her cats behind. I feed them every day and i know the female had kittens about 6 weeks ago. Not seen anything of the kittens though. Some people make me sick. :Bawling*




Will Cats Protection take them in?


----------



## JANICE199

Lurcherlad said:


> Will Cats Protection take them in?


*I was chatting to a lady 2 doors down from me last night. She has also been feeding mum and kittens. Mum had moved her babies into this lady's garden. She has found homes for them, and is going to have the mum spayed then rehomed. It made my day. *


----------



## Mum2Heidi

What a lovely happy ending bless her.
Hope Mum and babies have wonderful homes.


----------



## Dave S

I needed a new pick axe as I broke the old one. Anyway, checked out B and Q and Wicks.

I was bit worried reading a consumer review on B and Q site;

_*"This is great value for money. It doesn't come with any instructions about how to put it together - probably because they assume it's obvious - so I had to Google it. There are videos available online, but basically you put the handle through the head (ends pointing upwards) and wedge it at the green end as much as you can. Then drop the whole thing repeatedly on the ground (paving, not grass) until the head feels solidly wedged on. I'm a small woman and I found it easy, it only took a few minutes."*
_
I have to think this person could be a danger to herself and anyone near her.


----------



## ForestWomble

I saw a hedgehog this evening. Never seen one before, it made my day


----------



## Funjabi007

Hello guys 
Let intrudes my selfs first,
my name is Khan, I live in Manchester with my beautiful family and my beautiful Maine coons.
I’m a breeder off Maine coons but I’m not registered yet. Getting things together to register my self and get a prefix as soon as possible. As some off you guys know, it can be a long proses. You have to be a member off a cat club for minimum 12 months etc.ect. 

It’s a long story but in short I’ll try to explain. 
I got a problem going on since a few day. 
I had placed a add on Pets4Homes a few months a go, almost all kitten where reserved and happily everyone paid the deposit, when the kitten where 1 week old, Without anything in writing. In ad I had clearly written that it’s is a non refundable deposit. Only iff we can’t provide the kitten we will pay you your deposit back. 
One off The buyer has visited us a few times to see the kitten. This person started asking about breeding how it works how much can you make etc. And a few weeks later they asked us iff we had a male kitten available, I said “no” because all my kittens are reserved. They tried with other phone numbers texting me to asked iff there was a male kitten available. 
Now 9 weeks later the buyers don’t want the kitten anymore and asking deposit back. I have told them look it was a non refundable deposit and now the kitten is ready you are are backing off. I have paid for the vaccination, kittens health checks, micro chipping, pedigree papers etc. After a argument they said pay us at least half off it back I said ok fine. They confirmed by a txt message that they happy to do so. I had to transfer today, but before I could do we we received a phone call saying no you have give us the full amount otherwise we will go to the court and we will do this and the other. They Came to my door to tel me this. 

I don’t know what to do? 
Can somebody advise me or has someone experienced this type off problem? 

Many thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad

I wouldn’t have wanted them to have a kitten anyway, given their questions so I’d give them the deposit back, get them to sign a receipt and say good riddance to bad rubbish tbh.

Legally, I don’t think they have a leg to stand on but I’d want to see the back of them for good, especially as they’ve been to your home.

Alternatively, contact Citizens Advice and quote the relevant legal blurb to these people and hope they back off.


----------



## Funjabi007

Thanks for your reply,
Yes I didn’t want them to have the kitten aswell after all of this.
And yes I am worried about the safety of my house and kids now. 
I am planning to get some more legal advice just to be on the safe side.
And on one side it’s something we learned for the future. I hope everyone stays safe from these types of people and continue to enjoy their lovely and amazing animals.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dave S said:


> I needed a new pick axe as I broke the old one. Anyway, checked out B and Q and Wicks.
> 
> I was bit worried reading a consumer review on B and Q site;
> 
> _*"This is great value for money. It doesn't come with any instructions about how to put it together - probably because they assume it's obvious - so I had to Google it. There are videos available online, but basically you put the handle through the head (ends pointing upwards) and wedge it at the green end as much as you can. Then drop the whole thing repeatedly on the ground (paving, not grass) until the head feels solidly wedged on. I'm a small woman and I found it easy, it only took a few minutes."*
> _
> I have to think this person could be a danger to herself and anyone near her.


LOL


----------



## catz4m8z

Just started my big spring clean/throw out. Its going to take me ages!:Shifty
Filled 4 bin bags with clothes and handbags and Im embaressed at how much of the stuff still had the price tags on. :Shy Ended up with about half a bag of stuff I actually wanted to keep.
Now all I have to do is load up the doggy stroller (they are multi purpose!LOL) and drop it off at one of the charity shops.

Then its on to the DVDs, books and CDs......*sigh*rowning


----------



## Dave S

I left my trainers outside last night as they got dirty in the garden yesterday.
Went to put them on this evening and I could not!put my right one on.
Tried a couple of times and then took my foot out at which time a rather large frog jumped out.

Made me jump that did...…………...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dave S said:


> I left my trainers outside last night as they got dirty in the garden yesterday.
> Went to put them on this evening and I could not!put my right one on.
> Tried a couple of times and then took my foot out at which time a rather large frog jumped out.
> 
> Made me jump that did...…………...


ha ha ha LOL  thnaks for that!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> I left my trainers outside last night as they got dirty in the garden yesterday.
> Went to put them on this evening and I could not!put my right one on.
> Tried a couple of times and then took my foot out at which time a rather large frog jumped out.
> 
> Made me jump that did...…………...


Reminds me of the One Foot in the Grave episode when Victor loses a slipper in the garden, feels for it with his foot and slips it back on - only to discover when he gets indoors he'd placed his foot inside a dead hedgehog! :Wtf

OH and I were literally crying and aching with laughter


----------



## catz4m8z

Just dropped 2 giant sacks of clothes off at the charity shop, 2 more to go! I cant believe how much junk Ive accumulated (verging on hoarder level!):Jawdrop.
I have 4 cat carriers for some reason....even on a good day I couldnt carry more then 2 cats at once!:Shy
So much stuff with price tags still on as well, makes me wish I could go back 20 years and give myself a good talking to!:Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Just dropped 2 giant sacks of clothes off at the charity shop, 2 more to go! I cant believe how much junk Ive accumulated (verging on hoarder level!):Jawdrop.
> I have 4 cat carriers for some reason....even on a good day I couldnt carry more then 2 cats at once!:Shy
> So much stuff with price tags still on as well, makes me wish I could go back 20 years and give myself a good talking to!:Arghh


I'm regularly taking a car load to either the tip or the charity shops - no idea where it all comes from?

It's breeding when I'm out


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm regularly taking a car load to either the tip or the charity shops - no idea where it all comes from?
> 
> It's breeding when I'm out


I think mine is just the result of having a 3 bedroom house as a single person. Means you have 2 spare bedrooms that you can fill with junk then just shut the door!:Shy
Eventually though it cant be contained and like The Blob starts creeping into the rest of the house!:Nailbiting


----------



## rona

Will I never learn 

Set off for walk early this morning without my camera.......sigh............

Saw some absolutely teeny weeny Moorhen chicks sitting on lily pads and a moth that I cannot remember seeing before https://www.norfolkmoths.co.uk/index.php?bf=20380&abh=72.036&prev=yes

Stupid stupid person :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Saw some absolutely teeny weeny Moorhen chicks sitting on lily pads


aww, shame. That would of been a very cute picture!

Our walk got cut short this morning because there was a stray bull terrier roaming about. I ended up carrying Adam and Hannah along a bit of road to attract less attention and then we scarpered pretty sharpish.
I really hope he found his way home but I didnt want to risk that he wasnt friendly with two tiny dogs.


----------



## rona

Just got back from scrumping 
IMG_2434 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## catz4m8z

Just cleaned out the pet cupboard. Im surprised some of those old packets of chews didnt just get up and walked on their own!:Hungover
also how many boxes of out of date Metacam does one dog need anyways!?:Hilarious


----------



## rona

3 days ago OH bought some Strawberries, there are now 4 left that are starting to rot. I haven't moved them and he hasn't, I assume he hasn't even noticed even though he's eating the grapes right beside.. How long do you think they will stay there if I don't throw them away?


----------



## margy

Can anyone recommend a nice place for lunch in York? Am meeting my son there to hand over the grandchildren who have been staying with us. They live in the Midlands so thought it would be a good idea to meet halfway in York to save my son driving 4hrs to ours to get them. It will be nice to spend the day there before they go home


----------



## lullabydream

There is ever so popular Betty's but you get the massive queues!

I tended to go to a student pub..which was then changed to a chain so the food just wasn't the same homemade stuff as before, or we used a sandwich shop at fulford. Neither were in the centre though so am pretty rubbish with ideas. 

Cat chatters may have better idea because they had a meet up there.


----------



## margy

Thankyou for replying @lullabydream. Yes I've heard of Bettys and the queues to get in. There used to be a nice fish and chip shop in the centre but it's about 10 years since I was last in York, so don't know if it's still there, and don't remember the street it was on. I suppose there's loads of eateries, I just think it's nicer if someone has been and recommends it so you know the foods good


----------



## lullabydream

magpi said:


> Thankyou for replying @lullabydream. Yes I've heard of Bettys and the queues to get in. There used to be a nice fish and chip shop in the centre but it's about 10 years since I was last in York, so don't know if it's still there, and don't remember the street it was on. I suppose there's loads of eateries, I just think it's nicer if someone has been and recommends it so you know the foods good


I'll ask my son but I think he preferred the cocktail bar! He went to uni there and was still meeting up there till last year!


----------



## Bisbow

I applied for a blue badge because walking is a pain, literally and I was granted one
Since then I have been inundated with leaflets from firms that sell disabled goods
The council must have passed on my address and I find it very annoying that my business has been passed on without my consent
Why they are allowed to do this, it is wrong in my eyes
I am going to have a hip replacement in October, feel a bit nervous and relieved aii at the same time


----------



## ForestWomble

Bisbow said:


> I applied for a blue badge because walking is a pain, literally and I was granted one
> Since then I have been inundated with leaflets from firms that sell disabled goods
> The council must have passed on my address and I find it very annoying that my business has been passed on without my consent
> Why they are allowed to do this, it is wrong in my eyes
> I am going to have a hip replacement in October, feel a bit nervous and relieved aii at the same time


Glad you got the badge, but yes, it is wrong that they do that, if you can't trust your council to keep information safe, then it is a worry.

Good luck in October, I'm sure it'll go fine.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> I applied for a blue badge because walking is a pain, literally and I was granted one
> Since then I have been inundated with leaflets from firms that sell disabled goods
> The council must have passed on my address and I find it very annoying that my business has been passed on without my consent
> Why they are allowed to do this, it is wrong in my eyes
> I am going to have a hip replacement in October, feel a bit nervous and relieved aii at the same time


Tbh I would have a moan at the Council about that. Not on


----------



## margy

Bisbow said:


> I applied for a blue badge because walking is a pain, literally and I was granted one
> Since then I have been inundated with leaflets from firms that sell disabled goods
> The council must have passed on my address and I find it very annoying that my business has been passed on without my consent
> Why they are allowed to do this, it is wrong in my eyes
> I am going to have a hip replacement in October, feel a bit nervous and relieved aii at the same time


Would this not fall under data protection? you should make a complaint to the council


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> I applied for a blue badge because walking is a pain, literally and I was granted one
> Since then I have been inundated with leaflets from firms that sell disabled goods
> The council must have passed on my address and I find it very annoying that my business has been passed on without my consent
> Why they are allowed to do this, it is wrong in my eyes
> I am going to have a hip replacement in October, feel a bit nervous and relieved aii at the same time


You need to asked them and make your feeling known. I'd be furious.


----------



## rona

Went scrumping again today and found some even bigger plums, there's thousands........and they taste wonderful.


----------



## ForestWomble

I remember going blackberry picking with my Gran, it was fun and Gran would make apple and blackberry dessert from our pickings (last all year)


----------



## Rosie64

rona said:


> Went scrumping again today and found some even bigger plums, there's thousands........and they taste wonderful.


Oh gosh SCRUMPING that word takes me back to my childhood days , I used to spend most holidays as a child in the Forest of Dean
with my Aunt and Uncle and used to go scrumping nearly every day , also used to go blackberrying and picking hazel/cob nuts and Damson's 
when in season, down the country lanes where they used to grow in abundance, they were some of the best times of my life .


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> Oh gosh SCRUMPING that word takes me back to my childhood days , I used to spend most holidays as a child in the Forest of Dean
> with my Aunt and Uncle and used to go scrumping nearly every day , also used to go blackberrying and picking hazel/cob nuts and Damson's
> when in season, down the country lanes where they used to grow in abundance, they were some of the best times of my life .



Good memories.


----------



## MilleD

rona said:


> Went scrumping again today and found some even bigger plums, there's thousands........and they taste wonderful.


I got chased by a man with a shovel once for scrumping :Shifty


----------



## rona

MilleD said:


> I got chased by a man with a shovel once for scrumping :Shifty



 These are on a bit of rough ground waiting to get planning permission. I don't think they care


----------



## catz4m8z

MilleD said:


> I got chased by a man with a shovel once for scrumping :Shifty


Its a rite of passage isnt it? Getting chased whilst scrumping!

Just spent the voucher work gave me for 20 yrs service.....on dog stuff!:Woot Coulda bought something significant to remind me but I hate work and besides, dog stuff!!


----------



## Jason25

Sold my first car yesterday and bought a van today, me and daisy will soon be doing longer road trips and camping out in the back 
:Hilarious Victory Chinese tonight


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> These are on a bit of rough ground waiting to get planning permission. I don't think they care


Scrumping in our area meant sneaking into peoples gardens and nicking their apples . plums etc 

We have loads of wild blackberries in this area though the brambles area menace and taking over the woods etc


----------



## Rosie64

catz4m8z said:


> Its a rite of passage isnt it? Getting chased whilst scrumping!


I was always getting chased by the farmers when I went scrumping as a child , it was part of the fun of it , got caught a couple of times too lol
Although really scrumping is stealing if it is from some one elses property but you don't see it as such when your a child or I didn't any way . I just saw it as a big field with lots of fruit trees in in , and the farmers were just being mean and greedy


----------



## catz4m8z

ugh, had to post a letter through my neighbours door to ask them to get rid of the washing machine and fridge/freezer in front of their house. I did knock first but no answer so I had to compose a letter without sounding too passive aggressive, actually aggressive or too weedy instead! Social interaction is a minefield, gives me major anxiety!:Shy


----------



## 3dogs2cats

catz4m8z said:


> ugh, had to post a letter through my neighbours door to ask them to get rid of the washing machine and fridge/freezer in front of their house. I did knock first but no answer so I had to compose a letter without sounding too passive aggressive, actually aggressive or too weedy instead! Social interaction is a minefield, gives me major anxiety!:Shy


 Do you not have scrap collectors in your area? We have a scrap van ( sometimes two rival companies) doing the rounds frequently, their damn bugles and " any old Iroooooooon" cries drive me mad but they do have their use especially when clearing out a shed that seems to have bred ancient lawn mowers!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm so fed up with this weather! Apart from the odd cool days the temperature has been between 27 to 30C+ since the beginning of June. At the moment its 35C:Arghh

My poor dogs haven't had a decent walk for weeks because irrespective of the hour it's far too hot to walk far. All we've managed are 10 minutes walks round the village green, where at least we get a bit of shade behind the churches, but yesterday and so far today it's far too hot to do that. But at least I suppose I'm luckier than some having a large walnut tree half way up the garden where we've been spending a good part of our day enjoying the shade and often a slight breeze.

I really shouldn't complain especially as I'm conscious that in another 3 months I'll be writing how fed up I am about the cold and snow! 

(some people are never satisfied):Grumpy.


----------



## catz4m8z

3dogs2cats said:


> Do you not have scrap collectors in your area? We have a scrap van ( sometimes two rival companies) doing the rounds frequently, their damn bugles and " any old Iroooooooon" cries drive me mad but they do have their use especially when clearing out a shed that seems to have bred ancient lawn mowers!


we do but I think the fact that Im on a main road with no parking and you'd have to hoik everything along a long path to reach it puts them off!
I did add to my note about how the council will remove things for a tenner so they dont have any excuse not to get things shifted.
Especially annoying coz when I left the house this morning I found they had dumped their household rubbish right in front of my house coz they are running out of room!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

catz4m8z said:


> we do but I think the fact that Im on a main road with no parking and you'd have to hoik everything along a long path to reach it puts them off!
> I did add to my note about how the council will remove things for a tenner so they dont have any excuse not to get things shifted.
> Especially annoying coz when I left the house this morning I found they had dumped their household rubbish right in front of my house coz they are running out of room!


Oh that is very rude putting stuff right in front of your house! Hopefully they will take heed of your note and will either contact the council to collect their stuff or hire a van and take it to recycling centre. If they don't you will have to report them for fly tipping!


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so fed up with this weather! Apart from the odd cool days the temperature has been between 27 to 30C+ since the beginning of June. At the moment its 35C:Arghh
> 
> My poor dogs haven't had a decent walk for weeks because irrespective of the hour it's far too hot to walk far. All we've managed are 10 minutes walks round the village green, where at least we get a bit of shade behind the churches, but yesterday and so far today it's far too hot to do that. But at least I suppose I'm luckier than some having a large walnut tree half way up the garden where we've been spending a good part of our day enjoying the shade and often a slight breeze.
> 
> I really shouldn't complain especially as I'm conscious that in another 3 months I'll be writing how fed up I am about the cold and snow!
> 
> (some people are never satisfied):Grumpy.


Far too hot! 
As you say at least you have the tree, that must help somewhat.

As for the snow, I look forward to playing can you find him with the white fing


----------



## Magyarmum

ForestWomble said:


> Far too hot!
> As you say at least you have the tree, that must help somewhat.
> 
> As for the snow, I look forward to playing can you find him with the white fing


I know ... I'm in a no win situation with my two.

I can't see the small black hairy creature in the dark and won't be able to see the white fing in the snow!


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


> I know ... I'm in a no win situation with my two.
> 
> I can't see the small black hairy creature in the dark and won't be able to see the white fing in the snow!


I know what you need!








Can't miss them in bright orange coats


----------



## catz4m8z

The Epic Declutter continues! Just sorted out all my books and reckon I can charity shop at least two thirds of my collection. It means it will now all fit in a floor to ceiling cupboard in my bedroom, leaving 6 empty bookcases!:Wideyed
Now its just a matter of getting the books to the charity shop....thank goodness for shopping trolleys!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have a couple of black sackfuls of blankets and towels for the dog rescue where Jack came from.

Another sackful of stuff for charity shop.

Must deliver some time this week before I root out more!


----------



## Bisbow

It is a good year for plums
This morning I have made 6 jars of plum jam and a fresh plum cake
most of the plums got blown off the trees in that very windy day, but they were fine for cooking with
there are still plenty left om the trees


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> There is ever so popular Betty's but you get the massive queues!
> 
> I tended to go to a student pub..which was then changed to a chain so the food just wasn't the same homemade stuff as before, or we used a sandwich shop at fulford. Neither were in the centre though so am pretty rubbish with ideas.
> 
> Cat chatters may have better idea because they had a meet up there.


Found that fish and chip shop and luckily it was a lovely sunny day yesterday so ate them outside on a bench. Enjoyed our day in York


----------



## lullabydream

magpi said:


> Found that fish and chip shop and luckily it was a lovely sunny day yesterday so ate them outside on a bench. Enjoyed our day in York


Sounds absolutely brilliant to me.


----------



## rona

Arghhhh Just had an email from my energy company, telling me they are putting my DD up. Absolutely ridiculous as I've had 2 refunds because I'm paying too much. one just a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately they made a mistake and sent it twice, making my account in debit.
They have web chat and I was told by the person answering that my DD is worked out on usage...........Off course it is when I've been paying almost double my actual bill and they still want to put it up. 
Funny how it takes them weeks and a reminded to give me my refund, but as soon as they gave me a few quid (half the amount of my refund) I get loads of emails and even a telephone call on the day they made the mistake 

Some times you wonder if the people who run these companies have got any common sense at all


----------



## catz4m8z

Latest question from the Epic Declutter is 'why did I save every single piece of coursework/research from college!?' Did I really think it would come in handy some day??
Have to face the fact that I am an accidental hoarder! Im not attached to any of my clutter I just plonk it in a corner and dont think about it!:Shy


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Latest question from the Epic Declutter is 'why did I save every single piece of coursework/research from college!?' Did I really think it would come in handy some day??
> Have to face the fact that I am an accidental hoarder! Im not attached to any of my clutter I just plonk it in a corner and dont think about it!:Shy


I'm having the same issue with DS's A level work-very large pieces to store-and I'm pretty sure he won't want them. I hate to suggest throwing them away tho 

I have a large box of his youth football trophies too.

I'll have to ask him soon .....


----------



## Lurcherlad

Apparently, HMRC have been trying to contact me, unsuccessfully, and an Arrest Warrant has been issued....

Or Press 1 to speak to an official....

Yeah - right!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, HMRC have been trying to contact me, unsuccessfully, and an Arrest Warrant has been issued....
> 
> Or Press 1 to speak to an official....
> 
> Yeah - right!


Which would you prefer ..... grapesor bananas when I come to visit you in jail?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> Which would you prefer ..... grapesor bananas when I come to visit you in jail?


Cake!

With a file secreted inside .....


----------



## Charity

Funjabi007 said:


> Hello guys
> Let intrudes my selfs first,
> my name is Khan, I live in Manchester with my beautiful family and my beautiful Maine coons.
> I'm a breeder off Maine coons but I'm not registered yet. Getting things together to register my self and get a prefix as soon as possible. As some off you guys know, it can be a long proses. You have to be a member off a cat club for minimum 12 months etc.ect.
> 
> It's a long story but in short I'll try to explain.
> I got a problem going on since a few day.
> I had placed a add on Pets4Homes a few months a go, almost all kitten where reserved and happily everyone paid the deposit, when the kitten where 1 week old, Without anything in writing. In ad I had clearly written that it's is a non refundable deposit. Only iff we can't provide the kitten we will pay you your deposit back.
> One off The buyer has visited us a few times to see the kitten. This person started asking about breeding how it works how much can you make etc. And a few weeks later they asked us iff we had a male kitten available, I said "no" because all my kittens are reserved. They tried with other phone numbers texting me to asked iff there was a male kitten available.
> Now 9 weeks later the buyers don't want the kitten anymore and asking deposit back. I have told them look it was a non refundable deposit and now the kitten is ready you are are backing off. I have paid for the vaccination, kittens health checks, micro chipping, pedigree papers etc. After a argument they said pay us at least half off it back I said ok fine. They confirmed by a txt message that they happy to do so. I had to transfer today, but before I could do we we received a phone call saying no you have give us the full amount otherwise we will go to the court and we will do this and the other. They Came to my door to tel me this.
> 
> I don't know what to do?
> Can somebody advise me or has someone experienced this type off problem?
> 
> Many thanks


We've just recently got a puppy but if I had decided at a late stage I didn't want it, I wouldn't have expected to have my deposit refunded. However, in your circumstances, because these people are troublesome, as long as you feel you will be able to re-home the kitten and I'm sure you will, it might be best to pay them and get them out of your hair, you will get the money from the next person who applies if you re-advertise won't you so you won't be out of pocket.

I expect they are trying to frighten you by threating court action but, if they were to do this, as you have it in writing, then I think the law would be on your side and its common practice to say a deposit isn't refundable, but its all hassle. There will always be people like this. It's up to you whether you call their bluff and stand your ground or pay up and get rid as @Lurcherlad says..


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, HMRC have been trying to contact me, unsuccessfully, and an Arrest Warrant has been issued....
> 
> Or Press 1 to speak to an official....
> 
> Yeah - right!


My mum had one of these calls a month back. She just put the phone down on them but she was worried and made her feel ill till she was told its a scam.

Hate people who can do this to vulnerable people, but can still sleep at night.


----------



## Ringypie

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, HMRC have been trying to contact me, unsuccessfully, and an Arrest Warrant has been issued....
> 
> Or Press 1 to speak to an official....
> 
> Yeah - right!


I've just been emailed a job offer!

3-7 hours a week and they will pay me £3,800 a month!

We are glad to offer this job position to you. If you feel that you are a serious and earnest worker and you want to work for Susan Brown Investment, Cocoa Fabrics and Textiles.....
We are glad to offer you for a job position at our company, Jamie Owen Investment, Cocoa, 
Fabrics and Textiles we need someone to work for the company as a Representative/Book keeper in the United Kingdom. 
This is in view of our not having an office presently in the USA.
You'll have a lot of free time doing another job, you'll get good income and regular job. But this job is very challenging and you should understand it. We are looking only for the worker who satisfies our requirements and will be an earnest assistant.

Sounds legit!! I only have to send them my passport number and national insurance number!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dropped a sack of blankets and towels off at the rescue Jack came from.

Found his photo on their wall ... showed them my photo of him paddling on his holibobs the other week 

I felt a bit emotional - so glad he came home with us over 7 years ago :Happy


----------



## lullabydream

As @Lurcherlad mentioned junk calls.. Anyone else getting plagued about having their ovens professionally cleaned?

If I could only show them a pic of my oven which I cleaned last week. Definitely would not pay anyone to clean it elbow grease and an glass scraper and it came up gleaming!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> As @Lurcherlad mentioned junk calls.. Anyone else getting plagued about having their ovens professionally cleaned?
> 
> If I could only show them a pic of my oven which I cleaned last week. Definitely would not pay anyone to clean it elbow grease and an glass scraper and it came up gleaming!


Pulled into the supermarket the other week only to be asked "want your car cleaned madam"?

I told him I was very insulted  as I had cleaned it myself a couple of days before - blooming cheek!


----------



## rona

Well, a bank holiday weekend coming up and a month late the farmers (at least in the south) can get on with harvest. It's a month late and they will be working long 14-17hr days to get it done.
Don't get angry if you get caught up behind a tractor or combine this weekend. Those guys and girls will be exhausted .............


----------



## Jason25

I see they are bringing out a new matrix film, cannot wait. I've just started watching them again, currently on the first one


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Well, a bank holiday weekend coming up and a month late the farmers (at least in the south) can get on with harvest. It's a month late and they will be working long 14-17hr days to get it done.
> Don't get angry if you get caught up behind a tractor or combine this weekend. Those guys and girls will be exhausted .............


As always I hope they get decent weather and have good luck with the harvest.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> As always I hope they get decent weather and have good luck with the harvest.


Have you worked on the land?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Well, a bank holiday weekend coming up and a month late the farmers (at least in the south) can get on with harvest. It's a month late and they will be working long 14-17hr days to get it done.
> Don't get angry if you get caught up behind a tractor or combine this weekend. Those guys and girls will be exhausted .............


Ours have been busy 24/7 most days in the last 2-3 weeks here in Essex.


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Have you worked on the land?


No I've never worked on the land.
I do have relatives who own a farm though. Also I am surrounded by farms and have always been interested.


----------



## Jaf

I saw a harvesting machine at night last weekend. With all the lights on it really looked like aliens landing coming to eat us all!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Ours have been busy 24/7 most days in the last 2-3 weeks here in Essex.


You haven't had the rain then?
Just as it's been drying out here, we've had another heavy cloud burst 



Jaf said:


> I saw a harvesting machine at night last weekend. With all the lights on it really looked like aliens landing coming to eat us all!


Yes, the dew doesn't come down until quite late at this time of year and they can sometimes work very late, particularly if it's a crop like beans. Hopefully they can start quite early too but it's best they wait until the dew has gone otherwise it costs a fortune to dry it


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> You haven't had the rain then?
> Just as it's been drying out here, we've had another heavy cloud burst
> 
> Yes, the dew doesn't come down until quite late at this time of year and they can sometimes work very late, particularly if it's a crop like beans. Hopefully they can start quite early too but it's best they wait until the dew has gone otherwise it costs a fortune to dry it


We've had some over that period but quite a lot of fields (rape, wheat and hay) have been harvested and ready for reseeding.


----------



## rona

She calls and I go bearing food ..............the crow calls me from the fence post just outside my kitchen door


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> She calls and I go bearing food ..............the crow calls me from the fence post just outside my kitchen door


I didnt realiese crows were that good at people training!

Finally found the flutterby that had been trapped in the house the last couple of days. It was some sort of hawkmoth, huge and really pretty. Luckily it was on the kitchen window so I managed to catch him in a sieve and then slide him out the window!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> I didnt realiese crows were that good at people training!
> 
> Finally found the flutterby that had been trapped in the house the last couple of days. It was some sort of hawkmoth, huge and really pretty. Luckily it was on the kitchen window so I managed to catch him in a sieve and then slide him out the window!


This one has had a long time to train me 

Hopefully your Hawkmoth has time to mate


----------



## ForestWomble

Found this moth in my home, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Think it’s a Silver Y Moth


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Well, a bank holiday weekend coming up and a month late the farmers (at least in the south) can get on with harvest. It's a month late and they will be working long 14-17hr days to get it done.
> Don't get angry if you get caught up behind a tractor or combine this weekend. Those guys and girls will be exhausted .............


Apart from maize and sunflowers everything was harvested weeks ago! Being a tiny village at the "end of the line" we see far more tractors than cars!

At present they're constructing the last section of the Budapest/Kosice motorway and driving down the main highway to my nearest city is a nightmare. You have not only to contend with the tractors, grass cutters, harvesters as well as the increase in tourist traffic, but all the vehicles needed for the motorway construction which seem to dash out of the dozens of newly made side roads!


----------



## rona

On way back from a dog walk and saw a broken down vehicle along with a man with a Shih tzu on the verge. You never know how long a breakdown will take, so I zoomed home grabbed some cold water, grabbed a little bowl for the dog and went back. 
Man refused it but little dog was thirsty.
My good deed for the day


----------



## Jesthar

I saw a recycling lorry this morning with the name 'Jar Jar Clinks' emblazoned on the side. Made me smile!


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday had to go into the city centre because I had an appointment with the dematologist about my very sorely poorly fingers! Not very pleasant driving in a car with no air con and an outside temperature of 31C. 

Apparently I've got an allergy which is quite a relief to know particularly after my darling son predicted that if I didn't see a doctor soon, my fingers would fall off.:Jawdrop She gave me a prescription for a cream but suggested that as it had to be made up specially, I use a pharmacy near to home. So I dutifully went into my nearest town only to find that none of them would make it up for me. Two hours it took just trogging around from chemist to chemist and by the time I got home I was exhausted but at least my boys were pleased to see me! 

I'll worry about it on Monday!


----------



## Jesthar

Magyarmum said:


> She gave me a prescription for a cream but suggested that as it had to be made up specially, I use a pharmacy near to home. So I dutifully went into my nearest town only to find that none of them would make it up for me


Oh, that brings back memories! I did my work experience in a small pharmacy, and the pharmacist did have me make up a couple of special cream prescriptions that came in. Using a soft base was fine, but a hard base killed your wrist! I rather enjoyed it, though, all the measuring and weighing and the glass slab you mixed it on - he could do it a lot faster than me, of course!

Can you give the local pharmacies a call rather than travel to them?


----------



## Magyarmum

Jesthar said:


> Oh, that brings back memories! I did my work experience in a small pharmacy, and the pharmacist did have me make up a couple of special cream prescriptions that came in. Using a soft base was fine, but a hard base killed your wrist! I rather enjoyed it, though, all the measuring and weighing and the glass slab you mixed it on - he could do it a lot faster than me, of course!
> 
> Can you give the local pharmacies a call rather than travel to them?


I've been to all the pharmacies in my local town and the only other ones are in the city some 50 miles away, I think on Monday I'll contact the doctor, who speaks English, and ask her either to give me a different prescription or tell me where I can get it made up.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, that really sucks @Magyarmum. Hopefully the doctor can help, no point prescribing something you cant actually get!

Im feeling weird about tonight. Normally I work mon/tues nights every week but for some reason Ive been swapped to tues/wed just for this week. I feel like I should be getting ready for work and I know I'll be waiting for someone to call me and ask me why Im not there start time!


----------



## margy

I cut around the fur of Suzie my Cavaliers feet today, and wondered at how soft her pads are because she doesn't go on walks any more. She has bad arthritis. Also she walks on one side of her foot so the pads are deformed. The vet wasn't concerned on her health check. It's just odd to see.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Currently decorating our bedroom so OH and I have our beds in the conservatory.

I was awoken this morning at 0545 but a gentle thudding noise.

Opened my eyes to see a frog on the ledge 2 feet from my nose trying to find a way out the window :Wideyed

Not sure if he came in whilst the door was open last night or climbed up the clematis growing up the side and dropped in through the open window,

Trying to catch the slippery blighter without waking OH or Jack was tricky.

He eventually hopped out the door to freedom in the direction of the pond - a much better place to be if you’re a frog!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Lurcherlad said:


> Currently decorating our bedroom so OH and I have our beds in the conservatory.
> 
> I was awoken this morning at 0545 but a gentle thudding noise.
> 
> Opened my eyes to see a frog on the ledge 2 feet from my nose trying to find a way out the window :Wideyed
> 
> Not sure if he came in whilst the door was open last night or climbed up the clematis growing up the side and dropped in through the open window,
> 
> Trying to catch the slippery blighter without waking OH or Jack was tricky.
> 
> He eventually hopped out the door to freedom in the direction of the pond - a much better place to be if you're a frog!


 OMG! My husband, dog, cats, fish and all the neighbours would be woken by my screams! even reading this gave me a slight panic attack.


----------



## Lurcherlad

3dogs2cats said:


> OMG! My husband, dog, cats, fish and all the neighbours would be woken by my screams! even reading this gave me a slight panic attack.


Oh, I love frogs!


----------



## ForestWomble

I love frogs, I remember when Orinoco (or Ori / Oz as he was known), a childhood cat, used to catch and bring in frogs from the garden pond, he never hurt them and most mornings I was crawling about under the sofa and armchair in the lounge catching them to get them back outside.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I love frogs, I remember when Orinoco (or Ori / Oz as he was known), a childhood cat, used to catch and bring in frogs from the garden pond, he never hurt them and most mornings I was crawling about under the sofa and armchair in the lounge catching them to get them back outside.


One of my cats used to bring one through the cat flap most evenings in the Summer. Never harmed them, thankfully and I quickly put them outside out of reach under a shrub.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> One of my cats used to bring one through the cat flap most evenings in the Summer. Never harmed them, thankfully and I quickly put them outside out of reach under a shrub.


Cats are funny things at times!
At least you only had one frog, with Oz it was always at least two, always done at night time, so every morning the lounge and kitchen had to be checked :Hilarious I think his record was four! :Jawdrop (as mentioned in my last post, thankfully never hurt)


----------



## rona

Went off to Knepp today. Was a little hot by the time I'd finished. Still, the butterflies liked it 
Small copper
IMG_2839 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Small Heath
IMG_2834 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Meadow Brown
IMG_2832 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Speckled Wood 
IMG_2825 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Brown Hairstreak
IMG_2814 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Long Horns
IMG_2816 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Tamworths
IMG_2809 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## kimthecat

Not liking the dark evenings ! Watching too much TV. 
Worried about the rise in stabbings in London. yesterday , one young man killed at Hillingdon and another at Ealing.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Not liking the dark evenings ! Watching too much TV.
> Worried about the rise in stabbings in London. yesterday , one young man killed at Hillingdon and another at Ealing.


Worrying won't help the victims or you, you'll end up like one of my sister's and be scared of virtually everything.


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> Not liking the dark evenings ! Watching too much TV.
> Worried about the rise in stabbings in London. yesterday , one young man killed at Hillingdon and another at Ealing.


I understand exactly how you feel!

The reason I left South Africa was because I was terrified to leave my flat because of all the killings and muggings. Just going to the local shop took a lot of willpower and when I got home I'd almost cry with relief and thank God I was still alive.. Unless I was with someone and travelling in a car with all the windows closed and the doors locked, I never left my flat after dark.

It was only when I came to live in Hungary I realised how traumatised I was, and it took me over a year to get rid of the fear..

I know it's no consolation, but I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and I do understand how you feel.!

Hugs


----------



## kimthecat

Thank you @rona and @Magyarmum. Im not scared for myself , Its not as bad as SA thankfully . Stabbings in my area aren't new but not that frequent. I think its the general deterioration in London due to lack of police and Sadiq Khan , closing the police stations. 
Its just so sad.


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


> I understand exactly how you feel!
> 
> The reason I left South Africa was because I was terrified to leave my flat because of all the killings and muggings. Just going to the local shop took a lot of willpower and when I got home I'd almost cry with relief and thank God I was still alive.. Unless I was with someone and travelling in a car with all the windows closed and the doors locked, I never left my flat after dark.
> 
> It was only when I came to live in Hungary I realised how traumatised I was, and it took me over a year to get rid of the fear..
> 
> I know it's no consolation, but I just wanted to let you know you're not alone and I do understand how you feel.!
> 
> Hugs


That sounds terrible, I'm glad you are in a much safer part of the world now. *offers hugs*



kimthecat said:


> Not liking the dark evenings ! Watching too much TV.
> Worried about the rise in stabbings in London. yesterday , one young man killed at Hillingdon and another at Ealing.


 What is this world coming too?


----------



## Bisbow

We are off to the I.O,W tomorrow for a week, the weather does not look too good but I am sure we will make the best of it
Looking forward to it for a break before I have my hip op
Be good while I am away all pf you


----------



## kimthecat

Bisbow said:


> We are off to the I.O,W tomorrow for a week, the weather does not look too good but I am sure we will make the best of it
> Looking forward to it for a break before I have my hip op
> Be good while I am away all pf you


Have a good time . I hope the weather isnt as bad as expected.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bisbow said:


> We are off to the I.O,W tomorrow for a week, the weather does not look too good but I am sure we will make the best of it
> Looking forward to it for a break before I have my hip op
> Be good while I am away all pf you


Hope you have a lovely time 

We've holidayed there a few times and loved it.

It's usually better weather down there than elsewhere in the UK so you might be lucky.


----------



## margy

We've just bought a second hand car today and while I'm happy with it I'm scared to drive it as it's much bigger than my previous car. I suppose I'll have to bite the bullet and take it for a spin tomorrow as I'll be using it for work on mon!


----------



## catz4m8z

Trying to declutter my garden and get it cleared out for winter...why does every single pot or tray seem to have a spider in it!?:Spitoutdummy


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Trying to declutter my garden and get it cleared out for winter...why does every single pot or tray seem to have a spider in it!?:Spitoutdummy


I need to do mine, but must finish decorating bedroom first.

Managed to cut the grass on Saturday, at least, but lots to do out there.

It's on my list!


----------



## catz4m8z

Tree surgeons round today! Had a big ash tree growing where it shouldnt be so now that has been removed (it pushed next doors fence out, leaving a gap that the dogs used to spy on their cat!). They were nice enough to cut my buddliea's down to the ground as well. I was dreading doing that as they had gotten big enough to be mini trees theirselves!:Wideyed
Also cleared out all of my bedrooms, all thats left is whats in the fitted wardrobe and 3 chairs. Sadly now everything is all empty for decorating and I cant afford to do anything!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

@catz4m8z I didnt realise Buddlieas grew so big. I have two in plant pots that they are out growing. I think I will replant in bigger pots rather than plant straight in the garden so they dont get too big,


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> @catz4m8z I didnt realise Buddlieas grew so big. I have two in plant pots that they are out growing. I think I will replant in bigger pots rather than plant straight in the garden so they dont get too big,


Ironically I bought mine as dwarf buddleia!! They do grow like weeds and get enormous but you can be really brutal with pruning them and they will bounce right back....like weeds!
It is a pain but worth it for the bees and butterflies they attract.


----------



## Dave S

I caught up with the news earlier today reading the Daily Fail and had a really senior moment.

Apparently some "over made up, over the top, over rated" footballers wives collectively known as WAGGS are at war with each other as one allegedly went and told the press about someone else's social media postings and now lawyers are involved, Colleen is upset, someone else who is very pregnant is also upset, others are supporting Colleen, reputations are ruined.
Wonder what their hubby think as they are all supposed to be good friends in the team.

They will all be down the nail bars come Monday having their falsies sharpened,

My God, as if there was not enough trouble in this country with Brexit, Extinction Rebellion, HS2, Boris Johnson, NHS shortages, Knife crime, under funded and under staffed Police, the drug culture, keeping us safe from terror attacks, climate change, homeless, jobless, my Mums corns, and everything else we read and hear about from the Bias Broadcasting Company now the new team "Slappers United" are having a season of their own.
And the newspapers are giving them so much coverage.

At this point I could possibly find the Brexit thread on here positively entertaining, all 15100 replies and 756 pages.

Just my opinion though so no good telling me I am wrong...…………...


----------



## Dave S

Can someone kindly have a word with "Him Upstairs" and let Him know that it has not stopped raining for quite a while now and if it continues we will be needing plans for an Arc again.

Ta muchly, enjoy your wet Sunday.


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> Can someone kindly have a word with "Him Upstairs" and let Him know that it has not stopped raining for quite a while now and if it continues we will be needing plans for an Arc again.
> 
> Ta muchly, enjoy your wet Sunday.


Ha! Yes it is still raining here too, my hens now have a nice pond in their run.
Have you tried a sun dance?


----------



## Dave S

Beth78 said:


> Have you tried a sun dance?


Tried that.

You have to dance naked in the middle of your back garden just after dawn.
Dancing and singing loudly to the music of Roy Wood and Move singing "Flowers in the Rain"

(Showing my age now) It reached number 2 in the 1967 pop charts and was the first record played on Radio 1.

The neighbours also join in, banging on their windows in time to the beat, waving their arms about and miming the words to their songs.

Great fun but it still rained.


----------



## Beth78

It might have to be a sacrifice then.


----------



## margy

Can I have a rant? I bought a christmas card for my brother and sister-in -law last week from a well known high street card shop. It wasn't cheap ,on unwrapping it you could see the glue where a bead had been stuck on and it was all bumpy inside on the back of where a ribbon was stuck. Anyway I tried to return it today but unfortunately I couldn't find the receipt. The assistant pointed out they have a no exchange policy, I showed her the other cards on the shelf which were perfect and she said I could change it then went on to say she didn't need to do this and how could she even know it was bought at that shop , even though it had the shop name written on it, and said I could have caused the fault myself! I got angry and told her it didn't matter, I would see the manager tomorrow. Surely as an act of good will she could have just said yes choose another card of the same sort as that card was faulted and not keep going on, then accusing me of causing the problem! I'm so angry at her attitude I'm going to ring their customer complaints tomorrow and I won't be shopping there again.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Can I have a rant? I bought a christmas card for my brother and sister-in -law last week from a well known high street card shop. It wasn't cheap ,on unwrapping it you could see the glue where a bead had been stuck on and it was all bumpy inside on the back of where a ribbon was stuck. Anyway I tried to return it today but unfortunately I couldn't find the receipt. The assistant pointed out they have a no exchange policy, I showed her the other cards on the shelf which were perfect and she said I could change it then went on to say she didn't need to do this and how could she even know it was bought at that shop , even though it had the shop name written on it, and said I could have caused the fault myself! I got angry and told her it didn't matter, I would see the manager tomorrow. Surely as an act of good will she could have just said yes choose another card of the same sort as that card was faulted and not keep going on, then accusing me of causing the problem! I'm so angry at her attitude I'm going to ring their customer complaints tomorrow and I won't be shopping there again.


Wow how annoying I doubt she would have lost anything from letting you choose a non defective card. I hope you get a good response from the complaint.


----------



## margy

I rang the shop manager today and she was full of apologies, which I accepted but told her I won't be shopping there again, you would think with foot fall being so bad on the high street they would be more customer friendly. That assistant needs to be trained in customer relations.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> I rang the shop manager today and she was full of apologies, which I accepted but told her I won't be shopping there again, you would think with foot fall being so bad on the high street they would be more customer friendly. That assistant needs to be trained in customer relations.


Sounds like they really need to examine their customer policies abit more carefully! Although TBF I think alot of shop assistants are hampered by store policies and if they havent worked somewhere long they arent confidant enough to make unilateral decisions. Its probably easier if its your own business!

Well, I am properly pooped today. Nice walk with the dogs this morning, then off into town to sort out some banking (and buy chocolates...shush!). Then washed a load of dog bedding, out in the garden to sweep up and prune away lots of triffids, then early delivery of some plants (6 year round flowering heathers for £6! not bad) so obviously I had to plant them out. Just making some dog food then it will be a quick tidy and sweep and Im done for the day.
TBH Im really not a tidy or organized person at all but Ive found since decluttering and getting rid of alot of unwanted furniture, ornaments, etc that its much less daunting to keep on top of things!:Shy


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds like they really need to examine their customer policies abit more carefully! Although TBF I think alot of shop assistants are hampered by store policies and if they havent worked somewhere long they arent confidant enough to make unilateral decisions. Its probably easier if its your own business!
> 
> Well, I am properly pooped today. Nice walk with the dogs this morning, then off into town to sort out some banking (and buy chocolates...shush!). Then washed a load of dog bedding, out in the garden to sweep up and prune away lots of triffids, then early delivery of some plants (6 year round flowering heathers for £6! not bad) so obviously I had to plant them out. Just making some dog food then it will be a quick tidy and sweep and Im done for the day.
> TBH Im really not a tidy or organized person at all but Ive found since decluttering and getting rid of alot of unwanted furniture, ornaments, etc that its much less daunting to keep on top of things!:Shy


I love de-cluttering, it's very satisfying to see an empty space in the home that used to be filled with junk.
And like you say its easier to clean when there's less objects to clean around.


----------



## margy

Just busy watching Doc Martin and though I love it any one else watch it and noticed how old they all look? I used to think pc Penhale was a dish but now I think he would be long retired.


----------



## kimthecat

margy said:


> Just busy watching Doc Martin and though I love it any one else watch it and noticed how old they all look? I used to think pc Penhale was a dish but now I think he would be long retired.


I watch it too. Its been going on a long time. Im really enjoying this series.
My OHs nephew delivered some trees to Martin Clunes farm a few years ago and he asked him if he would be doing another series and he replied If I can be arsed . :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> I watch it too. Its been going on a long time. Im really enjoying this series.
> My OHs nephew delivered some trees to Martin Clunes farm a few years ago and he asked him if he would be doing another series and he replied If I can be arsed . :Hilarious


Doc Martin is on the TV over here the only trouble is I can't understand what they're saying as it's been dubbed in Hungarian


----------



## kimthecat

Magyarmum said:


> Doc Martin is on the TV over here the only trouble is I can't understand what they're saying as it's been dubbed in Hungarian


oh thats a shame . Do they usually do Hungarian subtitles for English programmes ? Perhaps you could buy the DVDs.


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> oh thats a shame . Do they usually do Hungarian subtitles for English programmes ? Perhaps you could buy the DVDs.


Not always but this is a Hungarian channel so unfortunately no choice of language. It's not a problem because I have probably about 30 - 40 channels to choose from in various languages Russian, German, French, Italian Spanish and English. With channels like Nat Geo, BBC Earth, Animal Planet and Viasat you have a choice of English or Hungarian. HBO films are usually in their original language which could be anything! I've even watched South African films in Zulu!


----------



## Jaf

My hospital outpatient department is closed today, as well as all the admin people....because there’s a fair on!

This apparently happens every year and everyone knows all about it. Apart from me, who drove there to talk to the admins. Oh well.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jaf said:


> My hospital outpatient department is closed today, as well as all the admin people....because there's a fair on!
> 
> This apparently happens every year and everyone knows all about it. Apart from me, who drove there to talk to the admins. Oh well.


well, I hope the fair was fun at least!

I had to go into work today for a study day.....there was roleplay.
*shudder*:Nailbiting:Spitoutdummy


----------



## Siskin

I knew there had been a car accident last night that had resulted in a death, what I didn't know was that it was someone I know from the village. Her partner is seriously ill in hospital. 
To say I'm totally shocked is an understatement. I can hardly believe it. 

I don't know what happened only that the occupant of the other car was apparently unharmed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I knew there had been a car accident last night that had resulted in a death, what I didn't know was that it was someone I know from the village. Her partner is seriously ill in hospital.
> To say I'm totally shocked is an understatement. I can hardly believe it.
> 
> I don't know what happened only that the occupant of the other car was apparently unharmed.


Very upsetting - too close to home 

Obviously, it's bad whenever it happens but when it's nearby or someone you know it seems to make us feel more vulnerable.


----------



## Dave S

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-50167812

Ok Rats have been taught to drive small electric cars and they feel less stressed. Great. What use is this?

Can it be "enlarged" and rolled out to taxi drivers?


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-50167812
> 
> Ok Rats have been taught to drive small electric cars and they feel less stressed. Great. What use is this?
> 
> Can it be "enlarged" and rolled out to taxi drivers?


And how about this ............. surely someone cane find some use for it???????????

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...re-brainless-blob-capable-learning-180973363/

*Paris Zoo Unveils Bizarre, Brainless 'Blob' Capable of Learning-and Eating Oatmeal*


----------



## Dave S

Magyarmum said:


> And how about this ............. surely someone cane find some use for it???????????
> 
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...re-brainless-blob-capable-learning-180973363/
> 
> *Paris Zoo Unveils Bizarre, Brainless 'Blob' Capable of Learning-and Eating Oatmeal*


Hate to tell you this but we have loads of these blobs usually centred around the Houses of Parliament, all arguing with each other and incapable of logical thinking.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm cross! rool

I needed new lampshades for my living room but as they seem to be impossible to find over here, I decided to order them from the UK. As I also needed a few other things like tea bags which are expensive in Hungary, the lampshades were sent to my son's UK address for him to send to me with all the other items I'd asked him to buy.

The parcel was given to Parcel2Go on October 19th who said it would be delivered before Oct 31st - today!. It then took another 5 days before it was shipped to mainland Europe. It arrived at the nearest depot to me early morning on the 29th ......... which is where it's still sitting, waiting to be delivered to my house!!

I'm sooo annoyed because tomorrow is a public holiday and Hungary is closed for business and then it's the weekend which means it won't be delivered until Monday 4th November ............. if I'm lucky!

I've emailed them to complain for what good it'll do .................. grrrrrh!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very frustrating 

I paid for a package to be couriered to my sister in Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic - very clearly labelled and addressed.

Delivery was taking longer than expected and after tracking and a number of phone calls I discovered it had gone to Dominica! 

A completely different country on an island 675 miles away! 

It arrived in Puerto Plata eventually.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Very frustrating
> 
> I paid for a package to be couriered to my sister in Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic - very clearly labelled and addressed.
> 
> Delivery was taking longer than expected and after tracking and a number of phone calls I discovered it had gone to Dominica!
> 
> A completely different country on an island 675 miles away!
> 
> It arrived in Puerto Plata eventually.


I had something similar with some books I ordered. I can't remember exactly which country they were sent to but it certainly wasn't in Europe

I also bought a return ticket from Durban South Africa to St Lucia where my son and family were living. Fortunately I checked the ticket a few days before I was due to leave and found the girl in the travel agent had booked me onto a flight to St Louis Missouri, not St Lucia in the Caribbean


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG!


----------



## catz4m8z

I have a stinking cold which is giving me a sinus headache and just feel generally bleurgh.:Hungover I have washing up in the sink and 2 loads to go through the washing machine but I cant be bothered, even the dogs just had a play in the garden today rather then a walk. Ive spent most yesterday and today tucked up in bed dozing.
Luckily Im on annual leave for the next week and a half (its the annual 'doggy support anti-firework' leave!). Weirdly enough they came round at work with flu jabs on my last night just before I started to feel lousy....I missed them unfortunately but you can see how people think they get sick from the jabs coz I probably would of thought that too!


----------



## kimthecat

Its Halloween and today is the one where Ive not thought of the young man whose body we found hanging until just now. Its been four years . He was always on my mind.
Time does heal . RIP Luke.


----------



## Beth78

My brother bought co op eggs yesterday instead of walking to the end of the garden where there were 4 perfectly good eggs in the hens nest box.
To say I was annoyed would be an understatement.
He now has salmonella.
I have no sympathy, silly boy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> He now has salmonella.
> I have no sympathy, silly boy.


pretty sure the salmonella would of happened with any eggs if they were improperly cooked! Although it is daft to buy something that you already have in....not afraid of chickens is he!?

Just had an automated phonecall telling me my Amazon Prime account has been hacked. Thats a new one, I havent been scammed with Amazon Prime until now!


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> pretty sure the salmonella would of happened with any eggs if they were improperly cooked! Although it is daft to buy something that you already have in....not afraid of chickens is he!?
> 
> Just had an automated phonecall telling me my Amazon Prime account has been hacked. Thats a new one, I havent been scammed with Amazon Prime until now!


It's a new scam apparently, we've had some warnings about it on the village social network site.


----------



## Beth78

Is it this scam email ?


----------



## lullabydream

Beth78 said:


> Is it this scam email ?
> View attachment 421155


I would think so as it doesn't address you by name... That's how it usually cons people.

Am sure they address you by name and tell you ages in advance to update card details which always foxes me.


----------



## rona

Not coping for the first time in my life. 

Always worried about my friend who's dying of Cancer. Just phoned and he hasn't answered, he lives on his own


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Not coping for the first time in my life.
> 
> Always worried about my friend who's dying of Cancer. Just phoned and he hasn't answered, he lives on his own


Sorry to hear this does he have anyone else who pops on who you could call ?


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this does he have anyone else who pops on who you could call ?


Not on a Friday. I know someone saw him yesterday and I was out with him Wednesday. He may be in bed................... He's just called


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> Not on a Friday. I know someone saw him yesterday and I was out with him Wednesday. He may be in bed................... He's just called


Glad to hear he's called.. Just started catching up on this thread.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Not on a Friday. I know someone saw him yesterday and I was out with him Wednesday. He may be in bed................... He's just called


He's lucky to have a good friend like you I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> Is it this scam email ?
> View attachment 421155


nope. Its an automated phonecall telling me I'll be charged for my Amazon Prime at £99.99 unless I 'press 1'.
Does Amazon Prime even have a charge like that?? (I never respond to those calls anyways....if I have a question I email the company).


----------



## Lurcherlad

A scam - my MIL keeps getting the calls.

If you actually have an Amazon account, and are concerned, contact them directly. Do not click on any links in the email.


----------



## catz4m8z

Ordered another twosie today.:Woot
I have no central heating so I live in those things over the winter months!:Smug


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Ordered another twosie today.:Woot
> I have no central heating so I live in those things over the winter months!:Smug


Try a RugBuddy under your feet - heat rises and warms the area around you where you sit.

More effective than a space heater I find.


----------



## Dave S

Wow, "Self-partnered" that's a new one meaning "I'm an anti-social and grumpy diva, leave me alone" 
Does she really have an alter-ego or is it schizophrenia?

Now if you or I had coined that we would be ridiculed however if you are famous or semi famous you can use it and people will all think you are more wonderful than anything else in this world

_Well, I am self married, but with a wife, we self-own our house and self have 2 sons and 3 dogs_.
Doesn't quite have the same ring to it I think.


----------



## Dave S

I have a few questions.

If we are supposed to be stock piling food in readiness for the end of the world, or Armageddon or whatever you want to call it_, 
What do you do with the food if it reaches it's best before date, before the end of the world?
_
Also,
on the BBC news it gets to the end of the main news and then they say
" … and now the news and weather where you are"

_How do they know where I am?_


----------



## kimthecat

Just seen on the news that a young man at our local town was stabbed to death in the High Street.  Not long since the last one at a local station.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Dave S

Probably the best and most moving thing you will see today.
Harry Billinge - a true war hero and D-Day vetren now aged 94 totally took over BBC1 Breakfast television this morning.

Click the line and go to 08.14 and watch this great guy take over the show from Naga and Charlie, they had to stop him at 08.28 to go to the news.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/live/bbcone?rewindTo=current

They don't make them like him anymore - enjoy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Try a RugBuddy under your feet - heat rises and warms the area around you where you sit.
> 
> More effective than a space heater I find.


ooooh, that looks good! Although is it bad that Im thinking of it as more for the dogs rather then my feet?!LOL:Hilarious



Dave S said:


> Wow, "Self-partnered" that's a new one meaning "I'm an anti-social and grumpy diva, leave me alone"


idk. I like it. Saying your single or not seeing anyone still might mean you are looking for lurve.....saying you are self-partnered implies that you are quite happy with yourself ta very much!!


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Just seen on the news that a young man at our local town was stabbed to death in the High Street.  Not long since the last one at a local station.


Its awful how violent things are these days. A teenager was stabbed at our local station on wednesday and just round the corner a lady stabbed a guy on monday (it was 4 doors up from my BFF and apparently he was screaming 'you're going to kill me!'....which it sounds like she tried!).
Some of the reasons why I dont leave the house at night unless I really have to!


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Its awful how violent things are these days. A teenager was stabbed at our local station on wednesday and just round the corner a lady stabbed a guy on monday (it was 4 doors up from my BFF and apparently he was screaming 'you're going to kill me!'....which it sounds like she tried!).
> Some of the reasons why I dont leave the house at night unless I really have to!


 I dont worry for my own safety too much , it seems to be gang stuff. It just seems like everything is getting out of control and I wonder where it will end.


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> I dont worry for my own safety too much , it seems to be gang stuff. It just seems like everything is getting out of control and I wonder where it will end.


Gang stuff would worry me!
Round here it's mainly drunken domestics. Probably 50% "you stole my gear!" And 50%"you slept with my sister!". When I was younger I don't remember nearly as much swearing, fighting,public drunkenness as I see nowadays....not sure if it's just a sign of the times or the chavvy town I live in! LOL


----------



## Lurcherlad

I feel fortunate that we don’t have the violent crime around here that is going on in our big cities particularly, but also in certain other areas.

However, I do worry about my DS who works and often socialises in London, as just being unlucky enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time could be a disaster.

I really think our Police should be given the powers to “step it up” and go in hard on the gang/drug/moped crimes terrorising our streets in these areas.

Watching the Met Police programme recently, the weapons they are finding on these criminals are horrendous.


----------



## kimthecat

My friends uncle died last week  he is being cremated in two weeks. I was shocked at the prices of the coffins. 
For cremation , the cheapest one was £3800. Wicker and cardboard were a little more expensive .
I dread to think how much the burial coffins cost.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve told OH to give me a direct cremation - £800 all in 

No service, no wake, ashes ready for collection in a couple of weeks. I’d rather he saved the money rather than burn it.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I've told OH to give me a direct cremation - £800 all in
> 
> No service, no wake, ashes ready for collection in a couple of weeks. I'd rather he saved the money rather than burn it.


Wow. That saves a lot. So there's no coffin? 
I dont know why they cant hire coffins for cremation and reuse them .


----------



## rona

My friend is hoping to leave his body to science. He's got the number I've got to ring if I know within 2 days of his death. https://www.hta.gov.uk/donating-your-body


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> My friend is hoping to leave his body to science. He's got the number I've got to ring if I know within 2 days of his death. https://www.hta.gov.uk/donating-your-body


That's a good idea.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Wow. That saves a lot. So there's no coffin?
> I dont know why they cant hire coffins for cremation and reuse them .


Apparently, a simple wooden one.

I could knock my own up in a day tbf


----------



## Dave S

Love the current adverts about "Support your local High Street" to encourage people to go to shops instead of shopping on-line.

However;
In preparation for a sons happy event my wife wanted to purchase a travel cot. Simple really.
Dear wife researched which one on-line in the web sites of the stores we wanted.
Unfortunately there is no Mothercare in town even though they are closing.

There is a Boots but is not a big branch.
So;
Phone a bigger branch of Boots in a town approx. 24 miles away - left phone ringing for approx. 5 minutes and no answer - gave up.
Phoned Mothercare in the same town to see if they were still trading - no answer.
Phoned the company next door to Mothercare Pets at Home) and phone was answered by a very pleasant lady who confirmed that Mothercare were still open.
Phoned another branch of Boots in a retail park approx. 12 miles away - I know this is a big branch spread over 2 floors - left phone ringing for approx. 5 minutes and no answer - gave up.

Thought as it is a bigger branch we will just go over and have a look - no such equipment in the whole of the baby section so we asked an assistant and got the look that meant we were speaking a foreign language, then were referred to a pharmacists who told us that because of the Christmas displays there is not enough room for any such equipment BUT, _*we can order it on-line if we wished.* (_Well we never thought of that!)
Also there were 3 tills in a line on that floor - all were closed so even if we did find what we wanted we would have to pay on another floor and department.
Apart from the staff in the pharmacy there seemed to be no other staff on that floor, and it was not lunchtime either.

I was not bothered about going out for a drive but my patience level is severely diminished when met with such reactions and phones left ringing.
I hate bad service!

Happy ending though - we found, tucked away on a trading estate in a closer town a small independent company who could not have been more helpful and relaxed. He cared because it was his business, not just a job and he had what we wanted, took his time over other items we wished to purchase, and as it was on offer, the cot was £30 cheaper than Boots.

Summary - High Street shops who moan about lack of sales and footfall should do some customer-eyes audits and see how staff and their attitudes can affect their business. Marks and Spencers staff are generally very good and helpful, same as Tesco but I will continue to shop on line as it is so much less stressful and often you can get products cheaper if you don't mind a few days wait.

As for the adverts - a bit like locking the stable door after the horse has bolted.

Just my frustrated opinion though - so shall sit back and await all the different opinions.


----------



## Beth78

I love the idea of going in to Waterstone's or Whsmith and buying a physical copy of a book.
But they are often alot more expensive than online.
I have to admit I look at the books in store, pick one, then google it and buy it online.
There's always charity shops but the likelihood of finding the book you want is often slim.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

HELP!
After coming home from yet another wet and muddy walk and having to bathe the little blighter again, I've decided enough is enough! Because he's so close to the floor, because he is white underneath and because his fur is prone to matting I need a solution. I'm thinking dog drying bag, but am clueless as to if they work or not. Hopefully the lovely PF people will have some suggestions PLEASE.


----------



## Beth78

DanWalkersmum said:


> HELP!
> After coming home from yet another wet and muddy walk and having to bathe the little blighter again, I've decided enough is enough! Because he's so close to the floor, because he is white underneath and because his fur is prone to matting I need a solution. I'm thinking dog drying bag, but am clueless as to if they work or not. Hopefully the lovely PF people will have some suggestions PLEASE.


Whisp has a drying coat for after her showers, would that be of use ?















Or could he wear an aquafleece on wet muddy walks ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has a drying coat for after her showers, would that be of use ?
> View attachment 422506
> View attachment 422507
> 
> Or could he wear an aquafleece on wet muddy walks ?


Whisp looks very comfy in her coat.
We have the equafleece, tried it on the walk, got muddy, soaked and hanging with water! I think he's too close to the floor and the grass comes up to his shoulder! He managed to get it wringing wet by jumping in the stream! It's very good for drying him though when we come home after towelling dry, surprised me how quickly it works actually and of course on dry days it's extra warmth. He also has a robe thingy for after showers that's quite good. The problem is getting him in the car after walks, wet, dirty and cold without getting everything in the car and me covered in muck too.


----------



## Siskin

DanWalkersmum said:


> HELP!
> After coming home from yet another wet and muddy walk and having to bathe the little blighter again, I've decided enough is enough! Because he's so close to the floor, because he is white underneath and because his fur is prone to matting I need a solution. I'm thinking dog drying bag, but am clueless as to if they work or not. Hopefully the lovely PF people will have some suggestions PLEASE.


I have one for Isla










I haven't put her in it when she has been very dirty as she is usually hosed off outside. I use it on those occasions that she has got really muddy and has to be washed all over and could get chilled. It does work surprisingly well at drying her off and allegedly any dirt or mud on the dog falls away and is trapped at the bottom of the bag when the dog is released from it. I got her used to it at a young age, not sure if an older dog would accept it so easily. She sometimes in it up to an hour usually fast asleep.

The material is a micro fibre rather then towelling and is efficient at getting the wetness out of her fur and is quicker to dry then a towelling bag. Consequently it is more expensive.


----------



## Siskin

DanWalkersmum said:


> Whisp looks very comfy in her coat.
> We have the equafleece, tried it on the walk, got muddy, soaked and hanging with water! I think he's too close to the floor and the grass comes up to his shoulder! He managed to get it wringing wet by jumping in the stream! It's very good for drying him though when we come home after towelling dry, surprised me how quickly it works actually and of course on dry days it's extra warmth. He also has a robe thingy for after showers that's quite good. The problem is getting him in the car after walks, wet, dirty and cold without getting everything in the car and me covered in muck too.


Sounds like you should invest in a MudDaddy for washing him up after a walk and before getting in the car. I have a Noodle drying mat in the back of the car which is great for absorbing wetness off dogs


----------



## Siskin

Saw a strange thing today whilst out.

We were driving past some fields and there was a line of what looked like beaters from a shoot making their way to the next beat. They had their dogs, mainly springer spaniels and a few labs, but also what looked like some lurchers and a Great Dane..


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very unusual.


----------



## Dave S

I am a proud old boy this afternoon - I have seen the future.

Dear son and partner came in and showed us 4D scans of the baby expected in the new year.
It's a photo of the baby, still in the womb. Detail is brilliant - just like he is sitting next to you.
Don't know or want to know what the sex is but it has all the fingers and thumbs and a squashed nose - just like it's father.
Weighs just under 3 lbs and doing well.

They also have a pen drive of the heartbeat which they have put into a special teddy bear - it's amazing.

Cant wait till it pokes it's head out and says "Hi Dave"

So what I say at the moment is;
Stuff Brexit, screw the election, I have more important things to think about.

Edit to say that being as "Tash has put the pics on Facebook click on the link to see or don't if you are funny about it. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157634870572317&set=pcb.10157634878767317&type=3&theater


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> I am a proud old boy this afternoon - I have seen the future.
> 
> Dear son and partner came in and showed us 4D scans of the baby expected in the new year.
> It's a photo of the baby, still in the womb. Detail is brilliant - just like he is sitting next to you.
> Don't know or want to know what the sex is but it has all the fingers and thumbs and a squashed nose - just like it's father.
> Weighs just under 3 lbs and doing well.
> 
> They also have a pen drive of the heartbeat which they have put into a special teddy bear - it's amazing.
> 
> Cant wait till it pokes it's head out and says "Hi Dave"
> 
> So what I say at the moment is;
> Stuff Brexit, screw the election, I have more important things to think about.
> 
> Edit to say that being as "Tash has put the pics on Facebook click on the link to see or don't if you are funny about it. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157634870572317&set=pcb.10157634878767317&type=3&theater


I don't have a Facebook thing, but congratulations on a healthy little human ummy​


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> Sounds like you should invest in a MudDaddy for washing him up after a walk and before getting in the car. I have a Noodle drying mat in the back of the car which is great for absorbing wetness off dogs


Yes I second the noodle mat (just got a bath mat from Ikea)
That MudDaddy looks great. 
We just use a 2l pepsi bottle with a shower attachment, but that might just do for short furs


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Siskin said:


> I have one for Isla
> 
> View attachment 422511
> 
> 
> I haven't put her in it when she has been very dirty as she is usually hosed off outside. I use it on those occasions that she has got really muddy and has to be washed all over and could get chilled. It does work surprisingly well at drying her off and allegedly any dirt or mud on the dog falls away and is trapped at the bottom of the bag when the dog is released from it. I got her used to it at a young age, not sure if an older dog would accept it so easily. She sometimes in it up to an hour usually fast asleep.
> 
> The material is a micro fibre rather then towelling and is efficient at getting the wetness out of her fur and is quicker to dry then a towelling bag. Consequently it is more expensive.


That's the type of thing I was looking at, we have to rinse the worst of the mud off and wrap him on a towel to get home. I think he's be fine in the bag in the back of the car. I know they're expensive, that's why I wanted to check out if they worked before I wasted money on one. 
Does the muck drop into the bottom of the bag and is the dog clean after? Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Siskin

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's the type of thing I was looking at, we have to rinse the worst of the mud off and wrap him on a towel to get home. I think he's be fine in the bag in the back of the car. I know they're expensive, that's why I wanted to check out if they worked before I wasted money on one.
> Does the muck drop into the bottom of the bag and is the dog clean after? Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


Usually isla is washed off before going in her bag so I can't really say for sure that mud will drop off, they claim it does and I think it probably would. I bought it six years ago at Crufts.
This looks like the same manufacturer as mine

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TMS-Doggy-...ocphy=9045584&hvtargid=pla-420943255414&psc=1


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Saw a strange thing today whilst out.
> 
> We were driving past some fields and there was a line of what looked like beaters from a shoot making their way to the next beat. They had their dogs, mainly springer spaniels and a few labs, but also what looked like some lurchers and a Great Dane..


I used to love watching unusual dogs when they came out working. The best of the unusual was a Border Collie named Sweet Pea, could get down with the best of the gundogs and a Standard Poodle that would beat any Lab retrieving duck in water


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's the type of thing I was looking at, we have to rinse the worst of the mud off and wrap him on a towel to get home. I think he's be fine in the bag in the back of the car. I know they're expensive, that's why I wanted to check out if they worked before I wasted money on one.
> Does the muck drop into the bottom of the bag and is the dog clean after? Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


Buy a bath sheet from Wilko and make your own?

Easy enough to run up on a machine or even to hand sew with a simple over stitch.

To create a gathered neck area you could thread a few strands of wool on a darning needle and sew a running stitch. Plait the excess and each end in a knot.

e.g.
Wilko
Type: Bath Sheets
Colour: Purple
Washable: Wash at 40
Size: 95 x 150cm
Material: 100% Cotton
Bar Code: 3256282
£7

Gotta be better than £58! :Spiderman


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Buy a bath sheet from Wilko and make your own?
> 
> Easy enough to run up on a machine or even to hand sew with a simple over stitch.
> 
> To create a gathered neck area you could thread a few strands of wool on a darning needle and sew a running stitch. Plait the excess and each end in a knot.
> 
> e.g.
> Wilko
> Type: Bath Sheets
> Colour: Purple
> Washable: Wash at 40
> Size: 95 x 150cm
> Material: 100% Cotton
> Bar Code: 3256282
> £7
> 
> Gotta be better than £58! :Spiderman


Thanks Lurcherlad, sounds sensible to me will have a think because to be honest it's the price that puts me off - especially if it doesn't live up to the hype!


----------



## catz4m8z

Why is it that despite living alone and working in a spooky hospital at night I still find myself watching creepy ghost videos on Youtube constantly!?
:Wacky


----------



## DanWalkersmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks Lurcherlad, sounds sensible to me will have a think because to be honest it's the price that puts me off - especially if it doesn't live up to the hype!


UPDATE
Had a walk to Asda after measuring Dan and bought two Noodley bath mats £6 each, some cord from hobbycraft £2.20 to sew them together, sewed round three sides, left one long side open and I now have a bu**er bag for £14.20 and a bit of sewing! Just need some velcro for the top I think, but will try it out first. It's just the perfect size to fit my dirty wet dog. Thanks for the suggestion will update again when I've used it.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Why is it that despite living alone and working in a spooky hospital at night I still find myself watching creepy ghost videos on Youtube constantly!?
> :Wacky


Cos you're weird


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> UPDATE
> Had a walk to Asda after measuring Dan and bought two Noodley bath mats £6 each, some cord from hobbycraft £2.20 to sew them together, sewed round three sides, left one long side open and I now have a bu**er bag for £14.20 and a bit of sewing! Just need some velcro for the top I think, but will try it out first. It's just the perfect size to fit my dirty wet dog. Thanks for the suggestion will update again when I've used it.


Brill!

Photos required


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Brill!
> 
> Photos required


There you go - fingers crossed it works,,,,,,:Happy


----------



## Lurcherlad

He looks very comfortable


----------



## Dave S

Well, they say things happen in 3's.

It just happened to me.

Firstly an up-lighter in the living room died electrically so had to be replaced.

Then the other day I came down to get breakfast - tea and toast only the toaster died in the night so no breakfast. Had the toaster for a very long time as well.

This evening, making a couple of lemon drizzle cakes my reliable and hard working Kenwood electric whisk started making strange noises as the gears driving the beaters disintegrated so finished them by hand whisk.

This is getting expensive so hopefully that is it for now.

Next week I am making a load of cakes for a local Christmas Fayre - probably about 100 including cup cakes and sponges so I need all my equipment working.


----------



## westie~ma

Have ordered my christmas tree. 
Is it too early to mention Christmas?  

Dh wanted a real tree but I wasn't sure so we found a fake one that we both like. Well, he said order a tree before all the tidy ones go, so I found one I liked online 

Our old tree is nearly 30 years old and looking a bit sad (lost a branch) and I over decorate it to hide as much of it as I can, so we've treated ourselves to a new one. 

It arrives next week while I'm away 

Have put my garlands up on the fireplace today, I'm trying to get ahead by doing the decorations in stages.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dave S said:


> Well, they say things happen in 3's.
> 
> It just happened to me.
> 
> Firstly an up-lighter in the living room died electrically so had to be replaced.
> 
> Then the other day I came down to get breakfast - tea and toast only the toaster died in the night so no breakfast. Had the toaster for a very long time as well.
> 
> This evening, making a couple of lemon drizzle cakes my reliable and hard working Kenwood electric whisk started making strange noises as the gears driving the beaters disintegrated so finished them by hand whisk.
> 
> This is getting expensive so hopefully that is it for now.
> 
> Next week I am making a load of cakes for a local Christmas Fayre - probably about 100 including cup cakes and sponges so I need all my equipment working.


Well they do say bad things happen in threes, so you should be okay now (if I've counted correctly)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Apparently, next week is Palm Oil Free Week.

I’m going to check labels of things I buy.

Every little helps


----------



## rona

Anyone watched Ant & Dec DNA journey?

I was getting a little fed up with their formulaic banter, but this program seemed to show them more or less how they are together and it was delightful. The DNA was mildly interesting but what made these program special, was the enduring relationship between these two pals


----------



## Dave S

You know, I have always been a bit of a rebel.

Why only this morning I went to Tesco's for the shopping and I took my Sainsbury's carrier bags!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> You know, I have always been a bit of a rebel.
> 
> Why only this morning I went to Tesco's for the shopping and I took my Sainsbury's carrier bags!


I go to Waitrose with Aldi bags!


----------



## Dave S

Actually, this morning at Tesco I pulled a trolley out the trolley park and started to go to the shop and a guy walked straight in front of me like I was a bit of dirt on his shoe, he was on his phone which was firmly attached to his left ear.

Instead of stopping I walked slightly behind him on his left, with the trolley right beside him, all the way into the shop, and let him have the benefit of the rattle from the trolley and the noise from the wheels over the rough tarmac whilst he was trying to have his very important conversation.


----------



## Siskin

Spent a couple of hours at another village watching some old cine films taken during the 1930/40’s. One film was of my village which we will be getting a copy of in due course. The lady that took the films was one of the early pioneers of colour cine film and wandered round the village taken film of village events which was fun to watch.
One film showed someone’s pekanese and it was a pleasure to see such a spritely longer legged dog running around so different from the pekes seen now


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> Spent a couple of hours at another village watching some old cine films taken during the 1930/40's. One film was of my village which we will be getting a copy of in due course. The lady that took the films was one of the early pioneers of colour cine film and wandered round the village taken film of village events which was fun to watch.
> One film showed someone's pekanese and it was a pleasure to see such a spritely longer legged dog running around so different from the pekes seen now


I love seeing footage and photos of where I grew up (London) and where I live now (berkshire).
So many breeds of dog have changed for the worst.


----------



## DogLover1981

Dave S said:


> Actually, this morning at Tesco I pulled a trolley out the trolley park and started to go to the shop and a guy walked straight in front of me like I was a bit of dirt on his shoe, he was on his phone which was firmly attached to his left ear.


I had to look on the net to see what Tesco is. It's interesting how the grocery store chains are different depending on where you live. I have never seen one here in the states.


----------



## Dave S

DogLover1981
Hi, your President is here soon for a NATO summit - approx. 6 miles down the road from here where I live, at a place called "The Grove".

With all the traffic chaos it will cause whilst him and all the others are here.

Is there any message I can pass on to him from you? (Please don't say we can keep him - we have Prince Andrew)


----------



## Dave S

_*He's here (said in a spooky Hollywood film voice)*_
*From our local Facebook page.*


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> _*He's here (said in a spooky Hollywood film voice)*_
> *From our local Facebook page.*
> 
> View attachment 423807


I take it you mean that the circus has arrived in town with its star attraction being Donald the clown aka the "stable genius"?


----------



## Beth78

Nothing like a bowl of porridge in the morning to set you up for a chilly day


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> You know, I have always been a bit of a rebel.
> 
> Why only this morning I went to Tesco's for the shopping and I took my Sainsbury's carrier bags!


 Shame on you ! :Hilarious I feel really embarrassed when I do that !


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> _*He's here (said in a spooky Hollywood film voice)*_
> *From our local Facebook page.*
> 
> View attachment 423807


Did it say which airport ? We;ve been having loads of helicopters coming over to Northolt RAF and a *massive* plane yesterday .


----------



## Dave S

Dave S said:


> _*He's here (said in a spooky Hollywood film voice)*_
> *From our local Facebook page.*


Sorry it looks like fake news as it was a rehearsal.
Seems likely that it may be Northolt as it is closest and military.

Can you imagine how all the security feel after last Friday. Must all have the jitters, the roads are secure and man holes have been lifted and inspected for bombs etc.


----------



## DogLover1981

Dave S said:


> Is there any message I can pass on to him from you?


People could shower him with praise and affection to stroke his ego.


----------



## rona

Made a difference to someone's life today. 

My friend with cancer still likes to walk his dog but struggles sometimes, so always has to keep walks fairly short. With me there he could push himself and if he flagged I could go for the car. He managed 4.5 miles, a good third of it up quite steep slopes. It took him 4 hours, that didn't matter I left him tired but smiling because he had thought he would never do that walk again, plus it was a beautiful day


----------



## margy

I'm sure your friend really appreciated that. It's the little things that matter, he is very lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## Dave S

DogLover1981 said:


> People could shower him with praise and affection to stroke his ego.


I was thinking about something more along the lines of;

"Go back where you just came from you lying, cheating, conspiring, corrupt, evil excuse for a human being, you are a poor example of a leading world figure and an even poorer example of a true American citizen"

He would probably think that is praise enough.

Have I forgotten anything?

Strangely enough, when I worked in car dealerships (and I gave up 2 years ago), we had showroom promotional events called "VIP Events", showroom windows blacked out, invitation only, red carpet etc and the company that organised it supplied life size cardboard cut outs of famous celebs. that were placed around the cars around the showroom.
One was DT and the number of guests that came that asked that figure to be removed was unbelievable.


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Made a difference to someone's life today.
> 
> My friend with cancer still likes to walk his dog but struggles sometimes, so always has to keep walks fairly short. With me there he could push himself and if he flagged I could go for the car. He managed 4.5 miles, a good third of it up quite steep slopes. It took him 4 hours, that didn't matter I left him tired but smiling because he had thought he would never do that walk again, plus it was a beautiful day


That was a really nice thing to do and it put a big smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## Magyarmum

Woke up this morning to find it's snowing.

About 2 inches on the ground so far but definitely more snow to come. It's early this year because normally we don't have snow until Christmas Eve:Meh


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> DogLover1981
> Hi, your President is here soon for a NATO summit - approx. 6 miles down the road from here where I live, at a place called "The Grove".
> 
> With all the traffic chaos it will cause whilst him and all the others are here.
> 
> Is there any message I can pass on to him from you? (Please don't say we can keep him - we have Prince Andrew)


You can tell him to go back to his own country


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> I was thinking about something more along the lines of;
> 
> "Go back where you just came from you lying, cheating, conspiring, corrupt, evil excuse for a human being, you are a poor example of a leading world figure and an even poorer example of a true American citizen"
> 
> He would probably think that is praise enough.
> 
> Have I forgotten anything?
> 
> Strangely enough, when I worked in car dealerships (and I gave up 2 years ago), we had showroom promotional events called "VIP Events", showroom windows blacked out, invitation only, red carpet etc and the company that organised it supplied life size cardboard cut outs of famous celebs. that were placed around the cars around the showroom.
> One was DT and the number of guests that came that asked that figure to be removed was unbelievable.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


>


Brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

Magyarmum said:


>


An excellent find.

Thank you


----------



## Magyarmum

I ordered some lampshades from the UK which arrived last week. I manged to take off and put on three lampshades without any difficulty, but have struggled with the fourth because no matter what I did I couldn't unscrew the socket ring that holds the lampshade in place. 

On Sunday when we went shopping I bought a small pipe wrench and a couple of other tools. None of them worked! 

Just after lunch today had a sudden inspiration and dug out the nut crackers...... and .............. bingo ........ the ring came off easily and I now have a smart new lampshade on the base on my desk!


----------



## Dave S

I have made quite a few Christmas cakes for different people this year and started in October.

I then went to my local newsagent and purchased all the remaining bags of Christmas cake decorations - Father Christmas, tree and Merry Christmas sign but I was one short.

So, dear wife and I went into town today and I was going to get the final one.

We went to Poundland, Robert Dyas, H and M, Clinton Cards, Debenhams (for other things as well), as well as a few other shops, no one had any.

Then - we found a "Christmas Shop" in the shopping centre full of cards, balloons, decorations, wrapping paper, tinsel, in fact everything so we went in and "H" asked if they had any cake decorations.

"No, we don't sell them, you could try larger Supermarkets or on-line with Amazon etc, you are not the first people to have asked".

Pardon my laughter and cynicism but _*it is a CHRISTMAS SHOP?*_

By the way if anyone wants a good selection of cake boxes, cake boards and all other stuff for baking and not just for Christmas try these people www.thegreatcakewarehouse.co.uk in Aylesbury, no retail shop but order on line and they post or mail you when it is ready to collect.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Woke up this morning to find it's snowing.
> 
> About 2 inches on the ground so far but definitely more snow to come. It's early this year because normally we don't have snow until Christmas Eve:Meh
> 
> View attachment 423955


Really jealous love the snow.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Really jealous love the snow.


I'll send it over to you if you like!

I don't normally mind it but I hate the freezing fog and the - 5C temperature that we've got at the moment!:Meh


----------



## Dave S

This is the nicest thing I have seen this week and probably all next week as well.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...aby-daughter-s-new-hearing-aids-are-turned-on


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had a very stressful day yesterday as DH went through 10 hours of major surgery.

Finally got a call from the surgeon around 7.30pm to say he was out of theatre and doing ok but going to High Dependency ward for the night so I should wait and see him in the morning, which was good on one hand but hard on the other 

Got the fright of my life by my phone ringing at 1130pm (I had managed to fall asleep) and the call ID showed it was the hospital!

Thankfully, it was a nurse just updating me and saying he was doing ok and telling me which ward he would be moved to this morning. That was a relief!

Can’t wait to go in and see him.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Had a very stressful day yesterday as DH went through 10 hours of major surgery.
> 
> Finally got a call from the surgeon around 7.30pm to say he was out of theatre and doing ok but going to High Dependency ward for the night so I should wait and see him in the morning, which was good on one hand but hard on the other
> 
> Got the fright of my life by my phone ringing at 1130pm (I had managed to fall asleep) and the call ID showed it was the hospital!
> 
> Thankfully, it was a nurse just updating me and saying he was doing ok and telling me which ward he would be moved to this morning. That was a relief!
> 
> Can't wait to go in and see him.


Gosh that would have scared me I hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Had a very stressful day yesterday as DH went through 10 hours of major surgery.
> 
> Finally got a call from the surgeon around 7.30pm to say he was out of theatre and doing ok but going to High Dependency ward for the night so I should wait and see him in the morning, which was good on one hand but hard on the other
> 
> Got the fright of my life by my phone ringing at 1130pm (I had managed to fall asleep) and the call ID showed it was the hospital!
> 
> Thankfully, it was a nurse just updating me and saying he was doing ok and telling me which ward he would be moved to this morning. That was a relief!
> 
> Can't wait to go in and see him.


10 hours of surgery?! Hope everything goes well for you both


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Had a very stressful day yesterday as DH went through 10 hours of major surgery.
> 
> Finally got a call from the surgeon around 7.30pm to say he was out of theatre and doing ok but going to High Dependency ward for the night so I should wait and see him in the morning, which was good on one hand but hard on the other
> 
> Got the fright of my life by my phone ringing at 1130pm (I had managed to fall asleep) and the call ID showed it was the hospital!
> 
> Thankfully, it was a nurse just updating me and saying he was doing ok and telling me which ward he would be moved to this morning. That was a relief!
> 
> Can't wait to go in and see him.


How is your DH today? I hope you were able to go and see him!


----------



## Magyarmum

How's this for service?

A couple of hours ago I ordered some items online from a shop in Budapest which I wanted to pay for COD. I'm not sure what went wrong but for some reason the order went through as payment by credit card. In Hungary under EU regulations when you pay online for something purchased in the country, it has to be verified by a code number which is sent to your mobile number. My problem is that because we have no signal in the village I'm unable to use my card.

Anyway to cut along story short, about 20 minutes ago I get a call from a very charming English speaking gentleman asking me what the problem was. Having explained, he said he would alter the order to COD and I could expect delivery by lunchtime on Monday.

Now that's what I call service!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> How is your DH today? I hope you were able to go and see him!


Yes, I saw him this afternoon but just for an hour as he's obviously exhausted and still affected by the GA.

Thankfully, the op went well but it was a biggy and unavoidable.


----------



## margy

It's exactly a year since I joined the forum. A big step for me as I don't do Facebook and didn't used to go online much, it was out of desperation that I came on here to ask for help with Belle. I really was at the end of my tether and not exaggerating when I say thinking of having her pts. Even the vet suggested it, thank God for the help I received from such knowledgeable people on here who literally saved Belle and me. Since then I've learned so much even though I've been around dogs all my life. Thankyou all x


----------



## ForestWomble

margy said:


> It's exactly a year since I joined the forum. A big step for me as I don't do Facebook and didn't used to go online much, it was out of desperation that I came on here to ask for help with Belle. I really was at the end of my tether and not exaggerating when I say thinking of having her pts. Even the vet suggested it, thank God for the help I received from such knowledgeable people on here who literally saved Belle and me. Since then I've learned so much even though I've been around dogs all my life. Thankyou all x


Happy forumversity 

*****************

I've just had someone here for the last 3 hours fixing a leak in my boiler, it's sorted now and hopefully that's the end to my water bill issues that have been ongoing for a year or two.


----------



## Guest

@margy that's a sweet post


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> It's exactly a year since I joined the forum. A big step for me as I don't do Facebook and didn't used to go online much, it was out of desperation that I came on here to ask for help with Belle. I really was at the end of my tether and not exaggerating when I say thinking of having her pts. Even the vet suggested it, thank God for the help I received from such knowledgeable people on here who literally saved Belle and me. Since then I've learned so much even though I've been around dogs all my life. Thankyou all x


What a lovely post

You have shared some lovely advice that I am sure have helped many.

I am sure I speak for many on loving the pictures and tales of Susie and Belle.

It's people like you that make the forum what it is, come for advice, stick around we get to know you and your dogs and share in the good and the bad and sad times.

Hopefully this first year, will be one of many


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> It's exactly a year since I joined the forum. A big step for me as I don't do Facebook and didn't used to go online much, it was out of desperation that I came on here to ask for help with Belle. I really was at the end of my tether and not exaggerating when I say thinking of having her pts. Even the vet suggested it, thank God for the help I received from such knowledgeable people on here who literally saved Belle and me. Since then I've learned so much even though I've been around dogs all my life. Thankyou all x


Happy pet forum day. I don't do other social media but it's friendly here.


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> What a lovely post
> 
> You have shared some lovely advice that I am sure have helped many.
> 
> I am sure I speak for many on loving the pictures and tales of Susie and Belle.
> 
> It's people like you that make the forum what it is, come for advice, stick around we get to know you and your dogs and share in the good and the bad and sad times.
> 
> Hopefully this first year, will be one of many


Thankyou x


----------



## Guest

Same - the is the longest I've been on any sm in a decade


----------



## Beth78

Yeah I'm not on any social media apart from this forum.

Used to be on a rat forum years ago but it was very bitchy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Suggestions please for thank you gifts that nurses and other hospital staff would prefer, rather than chocolates and cakes?

Obviously, it’s tricky because exact numbers aren’t clear given shift patters and varied roles but I’m not keen to just buy a tin of chocolates.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Suggestions please for thank you gifts that nurses and other hospital staff would prefer, rather than chocolates and cakes?
> 
> Obviously, it's tricky because exact numbers aren't clear given shift patters and varied roles but I'm not keen to just buy a tin of chocolates.


I don't know what your budget is but a selection of lush bath bombs would go down well.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I don't know what your budget is but a selection of lush bath bombs would go down well.


Good suggestion my daughter is a nurse practitioner and she loves bath bombs!!


----------



## margy

Can't find anything on regular TV to watch so am viewing Dinner Ladies, I forgot how good it was , a gentle comedy written by the brilliant Victoria Wood.


----------



## margy

Sorry I feel like I'm taking over this thread, I was thinking back over the year as it draws to a close. Thinking about all the four legged friends we have lost, but still remember. Also the new young ones who are flourishing. Enjoying seeing the photos of their antics . Life goes on. In my personal life this year hasn't been so good, we lost our beloved Suzie and after lots of heartbreak my daughter gave up on her IVF journey. They have applied to adopt so fingers crossed that we will welcome a new grandchild next year, hopefully happier times to come. I would like to wish you all, my friends on here two legged and four, a very Happy and Healthy New Year!!


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry to hear of your sorrows this year @margy . Wishing you and your family Health and Happiness in 2020


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Sorry I feel like I'm taking over this thread, I was thinking back over the year as it draws to a close. Thinking about all the four legged friends we have lost, but still remember. Also the new young ones who are flourishing. Enjoying seeing the photos of their antics . Life goes on. In my personal life this year hasn't been so good, we lost our beloved Suzie and after lots of heartbreak my daughter gave up on her IVF journey. They have applied to adopt so fingers crossed that we will welcome a new grandchild next year, hopefully happier times to come. I would like to wish you all, my friends on here two legged and four, a very Happy and Healthy New Year!!


sorry to hear about your daughter. I lost lily over a year ago but I still feel heartbroken, As I try and type this Loki is jumping on me he has bought a lot of happiness in a sad time. My marriage ended this year I hope next year is better I'm sure it will be. Happy new year to you and family x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sorry to hear about your sorrows this year.

IVF is a rollercoaster ride, I know.

Hopefully, 2020 will be a happier year for you all and you’ll be blessed with a little one to make next Xmas and extra special, one way or the other 

2019 ended on a bit of a downer for us with OH getting a cancer diagnosis followed by massive surgery and facing chemo in the New Year 

It will be a while yet before we know he’s fully out of the woods, but everything’s crossed.


----------



## Dave S

Absolutely devastated beyond belief -

It has been announced that Victoria Beckham is giving up her chauffer and her designer florist as her company has filed a loss of 12 million pounds in the last 12 months. (and she has also taken a pay cut)
She will now have to driver herself or use a taxi.

I don't know how she will survive.


----------



## Beth78

She will be nothing but dust by new years day.
Shame.


----------



## ebonycat

To those of us who have had a rough ride this year I’m thinking of you.
Here’s hoping next year is a better year for us all.
Wishing everyone a happy & healthy 2020 love & support to each & everyone of you xx


----------



## SbanR

ebonycat said:


> To those of us who have had a rough ride this year I'm thinking of you.
> Here's hoping next year is a better year for us all.
> Wishing everyone a happy & healthy 2020 love & support to each & everyone of you xx


I was thinking of you and Lady Dog this morning EC. I hope Lady Dog remains well?


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Suggestions please for thank you gifts that nurses and other hospital staff would prefer, rather than chocolates and cakes?
> 
> Obviously, it's tricky because exact numbers aren't clear given shift patters and varied roles but I'm not keen to just buy a tin of chocolates.


If you are crafty in any way a nice card or something means so much (I made a thank you card when I was in hospital and the nurses said it meant so much more than something that could only be used or eaten once)


----------



## Magyarmum

Grrrrrrrrrrh! 

My fridge freezer's packed up on me and gone to meet it's maker Luckily I have another freezer which will will take all the goodies from the defunct one. 

'm just annoyed at the expense and inconvenience of having to buy a new one at this time of year!epressed


----------



## margy

ForestWomble said:


> If you are crafty in any way a nice card or something means so much (I made a thank you card when I was in hospital and the nurses said it meant so much more than something that could only be used or eaten once)


When my daughter was 10 she dropped a sewing needle facing pointed end up, then didn't see it and kicked it. It went into her big toe, anyway to cut a long story short she had to have it surgically removed. As a thankyou she made a card for the ward. Glitter everywhere! A few years later I was visiting someone and had to walk along the corridor of that ward when I spied her card pinned up. They obviously appreciated it to keep it up all that time. She was so pleased when I told her.


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> I was thinking of you and Lady Dog this morning EC. I hope Lady Dog remains well?


Thank you for thinking of us.
Lady dog is doing really well, diabetes is under control, thankfully.
Her next eye appointment at the RVC is in April. She's still on her two types of eye drops twice a day & eye ointment twice a day. I think these are going to be carried on for the rest of her life.
She's very good with having them done & having her insulin injections.

Wishing you a Happy New Year xx


----------



## ForestWomble

margy said:


> When my daughter was 10 she dropped a sewing needle facing pointed end up, then didn't see it and kicked it. It went into her big toe, anyway to cut a long story short she had to have it surgically removed. As a thankyou she made a card for the ward. Glitter everywhere! A few years later I was visiting someone and had to walk along the corridor of that ward when I spied her card pinned up. They obviously appreciated it to keep it up all that time. She was so pleased when I told her.


That's lovely 

The nurses did the same with my card, they framed it and it was up on the wall by the door to the nurses office which was near the entrance so anyone coming in could see it, I wasn't aware what they'd done until I had to go back as an outpatient for an appointment with the physio. To say I was delighted is probably an understatement.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> The nurses did the same with my card, they framed it and it was up on the wall by the door to the nurses office which was near the entrance so anyone coming in could see it,


aww, thats really nice! Whenever a patient does us a drawing or writes us a poem it always ends up on the notice board in the staff room. 

Just bingewatching some programmes about debt collecters on Youtube whilst playing World of Warcraft and have come to a realisation...if the bailiffs came to my house there would be nothing for them to take! Everything is either super old or the cheapest you can buy. Materialism just passed me by I think!
LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

Seen it all now. Some guy in Luton is selling on Facebook 

COFFINS!

3 All new apparently at £250 each. "Store it in the loft and when you need it just tell the undertaker" the ad says.

I thought it is New Year not April fool.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good idea imo 

Why pay thousands?


----------



## Magyarmum

Bought my new fridge/freezer on Tuesday. It's not the one I wanted but me being desperate and it being NYE and shops closing early I decided to compromise. In any case it won't be delivered until next Tuesday because I live so far out in the sticks, but at least delivery is free and they'll unpack, install, take away and dispose of my old f/f without any charge which saves me an awful lot of trouble.

Next task is to take my laptop to the Computer Hospital to ask them to sort out my Photo Gallery as it won't load and I can't import photos from my camera.. It's a shop I hate going to because it's on a busy highway where dozens of truck drivers are impatient to get to where they're going and parking is virtually impossible Maybe one day next week I steel myself to go there:Chicken

Oh and the postman has just delivered £15 cash. A Christmas present for all OAP's from the Hungarian Government which is very much appreciated!


----------



## Beth78

I saw a great car sticker today that made me smile, it said

"I don't look disabled?
You don't look ignorant 
But there you go"

Thought it was wonderful.


----------



## Dave S

Sad breaking news that Medium Derek Acorah and star of Most Haunted has died after a short illness.

Perhaps we can now find our for real if the spirits can really communicate with the living.


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> Sad breaking news that Medium Derek Acorah and star of Most Haunted has died after a short illness.
> 
> Perhaps we can now find our for real if the spirits can really communicate with the living.


I'd love to be haunted by Derek, would be hilarious.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> 2019 ended on a bit of a downer for us with OH getting a cancer diagnosis followed by massive surgery and facing chemo in the New Year
> 
> It will be a while yet before we know he's fully out of the woods, but everything's crossed.


How are you two coping?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> How are you two coping?


We're all doing ok, thanks.

He's recovering well from the op and we're adjusting to everything.

It all happened pretty quick but thanks to NHS screening we seem to have caught it just in time and he's had great treatment from his team.

Obviously, he's not looking forward to chemo but "whatever it takes" really.

Jack's just taken us out for a gentle stroll around the block before bed. He's been keeping hubby company


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> We're all doing ok, thanks.
> 
> He's recovering well from the op and we're adjusting to everything.
> 
> It all happened pretty quick but thanks to NHS screening we seem to have caught it just in time and he's had great treatment from his team.
> 
> Obviously, he's not looking forward to chemo but "whatever it takes" really.
> 
> Jack's just taken us out for a gentle stroll around the block before bed. He's been keeping hubby company


Tell him from me the chemo is fine - it's the side effects! It is doable though with loads of rest and support. Best wishes to you both , no doubt Jack will help.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> We're all doing ok, thanks.
> 
> He's recovering well from the op and we're adjusting to everything.
> 
> It all happened pretty quick but thanks to NHS screening we seem to have caught it just in time and he's had great treatment from his team.
> 
> Obviously, he's not looking forward to chemo but "whatever it takes" really.
> 
> Jack's just taken us out for a gentle stroll around the block before bed. He's been keeping hubby company


Glad it all seems positive. One of my neighbours look quite rough for about 3 months from chemo, now he and his wife travel the world in their retirement 
I thought I'd read on here that you also had a health problem. Did I imagine that?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I had some investigations but all looks ok, thankfully


----------



## Beth78

Just been to see JoJo Rabbit at the Cinema, really good film, the right mix of funny & serious.
But...
There was a couple in the front row, talking loudly in a foreign language.

The security guy came in and spoke to them.

They carried on and started "lovemaking" loudly :Facepalm

I'd had enough so I went out (missing part of a good film) and notified the security guy, at the same time he was getting a call from his walkie saying "front row screen 9" 

Eventually they were evicted from the screen, thank goodness, leaving us to enjoy our film without distractions.

Humans are weird.


----------



## Dave S

Just seen Trump on the news. Has he had a row with his tanning studio. It looks terrible and patchy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Dave S said:


> Just seen Trump on the news. Has he had a row with his tanning studio. It looks terrible and patchy.


Probably all the stress from trying to figure out how he can instigate WW3! Must be upsetting knowing you are the 'best' at everything and should therefore be supreme ruler of the planet.:Hilarious:Arghh:Nailbiting

Realiesed today what a complete hermit I am by checking out my wardrobe....I have the same amount of outdoors shoes as I do slippers (4) and I have more pajamas then I do regular clothes!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Oi, Napoleon!


----------



## Dave S

It's a funny sort of day.

Went to bed last night a father and woke up this morning a Grandad,

And I don't feel any older.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> It's a funny sort of day.
> 
> Went to bed last night a father and woke up this morning a Grandad,
> 
> And I don't feel any older.


Hope you are happy about it though 

Congratulations to all involved


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Hope you are happy about it though
> 
> Congratulations to all involved


Thank you, absolutely delighted, little girl.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> It's a funny sort of day.
> 
> Went to bed last night a father and woke up this morning a Grandad,
> 
> And I don't feel any older.


----------



## margy

Congratulations, little girls love their grandads x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Congratulations on your Granddaughter


----------



## SusieRainbow

9 years ago I became a non-smoker. Can't say it was easy to start with.


----------



## rona

Just spent half hour on the phone trying to get a quote for travel insurance, got to the end and found they only take card payments and wouldn't deal with me via the post.

Who was it...........Post Office 

I'll go elsewhere


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Just spent half hour on the phone trying to get a quote for travel insurance, got to the end and found they only take card payments and wouldn't deal with me via the post.
> 
> Who was it...........Post Office
> 
> I'll go elsewhere


----------



## Dave S

An excellent bit of parking that just goes to prove that driving test for the elderly might be appropriate;


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> An excellent bit of parking that just goes to prove that driving test for the elderly might be appropriate;


Given that most modern garages are about the size of a porch, it's an easy mistake to make!


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## ebonycat

ForestWomble said:


> Happy Birthday to me.


Happy Birthday
I hope you've had a nice day & Bungo has given you extra snuggles.
Enjoy your evening xx


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> Happy Birthday
> I hope you've had a nice day & Bungo has given you extra snuggles.
> Enjoy your evening xx


Thank you.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ForestWomble said:


> Happy Birthday to me.


Happy Birthday ForestWomble, hope you've had a lovely day


----------



## ForestWomble

DanWalkersmum said:


> Happy Birthday ForestWomble, hope you've had a lovely day


Thank you.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Happy Birthday @ForestWomble ! Hope you've had a good day


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> Happy Birthday @ForestWomble ! Hope you've had a good day


Thank you.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday @ForestWomble


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Happy birthday @ForestWomble


Thank you.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Birthday Forestwomble - hope you had a lovely day and lots of cake!


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Happy Birthday Forestwomble - hope you had a lovely day and lots of cake!


Thank you.

*******

Saw my parents today and we had a lovely day.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday @ForestWomble


----------



## margy

Many happy returns,@ForestWomble hope you enjoyed your day x


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> Happy Birthday @ForestWomble





margy said:


> Many happy returns,@ForestWomble hope you enjoyed your day x


Thank you both.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

We had a delivery today and my nosy pooch loves boxes. He was so excited helping me to open it and took off with the box after he'd thoroughly inspected the contents, so that he could see what it was made of. This resulted in a good hour of play, and as it was time for his food I chucked a few pieces in, to see if he'd eat. He did - all of his food - I was well pleased. 
Who needs a Kong, when you can demolish a cardboard box ? (he only managed to chew up the flaps) Excuse the mess.


----------



## catz4m8z

Getting windy.....next door has a line of washing out and the other side has one of those big trampolines.
Im interested to see where they all are come tomorrow!LOL


----------



## Boxer123

Weather is awful here I had to take the boys out as they won’t poop in garden but it was scary. At home playing ball in the living room watching Joe Hills Locke and Key on Netflix.


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


>


That was me with Loki this morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> That was me with Loki this morning.


We had the gale force wind the UK's getting, on Wednesday and it was really scary trying to keep my balance! We were training in a Lidl car park which is located at the top of a hill with no surrounding buildings. Usually our session lasts anything up to two hours, but for once we gave up at the end of an hour because I was tired of struggling!

Put the dogs in the car and fought my way back to the supermarket to do some shopping. Having battled with the wind to steer the trolley in a reasonably straight line back to the car, decided to dump it rather than struggling all the way back to the trolley park!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> We had the gale force wind the UK's getting, on Wednesday and it was really scary trying to keep my balance! We were training in a Lidl car park which is located at the top of a hill with no surrounding buildings. Usually our session lasts anything up to two hours, but for once we gave up at the end of an hour because I was tired of struggling!
> 
> Put the dogs in the car and fought my way back to the supermarket to do some shopping. Having battled with the wind to steer the trolley in a reasonably straight line back to the car, decided to dump it rather than struggling all the way back to the trolley park!


Normally the weather doesn't bother me but it was scary this morning I was worried we would be hit by something. We just had a short power cut luckily it's come back as Sox hadn't had his Sunday scrambled eggs and it was about to kick off.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> That was me with Loki this morning.


I havent even bothered taking my lot out. The Chi's weigh 6Ibs so Im pretty sure that if they werent knocked off their feet they would be taken out by flying rubbish!:Nailbiting Garden only today...
(not that I mind. Got a horrible sore throat and cold yesterday, havent slept at all so its the perfect time for a duvet day!).


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> I havent even bothered taking my lot out. The Chi's weigh 6Ibs so Im pretty sure that if they werent knocked off their feet they would be taken out by flying rubbish!:Nailbiting Garden only today...
> (not that I mind. Got a horrible sore throat and cold yesterday, havent slept at all so its the perfect time for a duvet day!).


I would avoid it it's not safe I just wish these two would poop in the garden.


----------



## margy

I just wanted to share my good news my daughter and her oh were before an adoption panel today and have been successful. They have a profile to read already! Exciting times, hopefully we'll be welcoming a new grandchild soon.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> I just wanted to share my good news my daughter and her oh were before an adoption panel today and have been successful. They have a profile to read already! Exciting times, hopefully we'll be welcoming a new grandchild soon.


Exciting times ahead. Such lovely news!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I just wanted to share my good news my daughter and her oh were before an adoption panel today and have been successful. They have a profile to read already! Exciting times, hopefully we'll be welcoming a new grandchild soon.


Good news, so happy for all of you, hope you don't have to wait too long :Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Magyarmum

My neighbour knocked on my door just before 9 am telling me to put the dogs into the house, open the driveway gates and move my car out onto the lane because the village Mayor would be delivering a free load of logs within the next five minutes!

So I wait and wait with the Schnauzer boys getting more and more fed up because they can't be out in the garden. At 10.30 I told my neighbour who'd also been waitng at my house, to shut the gates go home and come back later! 

It's now 11.30 am and still no sight of the logs and as it's Hungarian lunchtime, I doubt whether the logs will arrive before 1.30 .... if at all.

I'm now behind with all the things I'd planned to do and feeling rather cross!


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> the village Mayor would be delivering a free load of logs within the next five minutes!


Is this normal in Hungary?? Coz it kinda sounds like a odd sentence where Im from! LOL:Hilarious
But I agree...it sucks to be waiting in for something that just doesnt happen.

Got a nightshift tonight and Im kinda curious to see how it goes. I have a cold which isnt too bad only I now sound like Ive been smoking _all_ the cigarettes and gargling with broken glass!:Wacky Not sure if my voice will last an entire shift.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I just wanted to share my good news my daughter and her oh were before an adoption panel today and have been successful. They have a profile to read already! Exciting times, hopefully we'll be welcoming a new grandchild soon.


Congratulations amazing news.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can’t sleep 

OH’s first session of chemo later today and needless to say it’s a bit scary.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


Hope all goes well.
With any luck he'll be one of those that have minimal side effects


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


Poor you I hope it goes ok.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


Hope it all goes as smoothly as possible, medication is amazing these days.


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Is this normal in Hungary?? Coz it kinda sounds like a odd sentence where Im from! LOL:Hilarious
> But I agree...it sucks to be waiting in for something that just doesnt happen.
> 
> Got a nightshift tonight and Im kinda curious to see how it goes. I have a cold which isnt too bad only I now sound like Ive been smoking _all_ the cigarettes and gargling with broken glass!:Wacky Not sure if my voice will last an entire shift.


I can't speak for everywhere in Hungary, but it's certainly normal in the area I live. Every winter all the OAP's in the village are given 4 cubic metres of logs which is delivered on the village Mayor's tractor. If I had to buy them it would cost me about £185, so a very generous gift.

At Christmas we get a present and a there's a concert followed by a meal for the entire village. During the year, I'll be given pork and sausages from the village pig farm and more vegetables than I can possibly eat. We also have our own free village Mini bus service and driver, who'll do your shopping for you or take you into town or to the doctors or hospital.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> I can't speak for everywhere in Hungary, but it's certainly normal in the area I live. Every winter all the OAP's in the village are given 4 cubic metres of logs which is delivered on the village Mayor's tractor. If I had to buy them it would cost me about £185, so a very generous gift.
> 
> At Christmas we get a present and a there's a concert followed by a meal for the entire village. During the year, I'll be given pork and sausages from the village pig farm and more vegetables than I can possibly eat. We also have our own free village Mini bus service and driver, who'll do your shopping for you or take you into town or to the doctors or hospital.


How lovely, I wish my parents got free logs, would save them alot on heating bills.
Is your village very small ?


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


Will be thinking of you both today.

Good luck and hope that all goes well


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> How lovely, I wish my parents got free logs, would save them alot on heating bills.
> Is your village very small ?


I've got gas central heating as well so 4 cubic metres lasts me the whole winter when I have two fires going, one in the living room and one in the kitchen, so the house is lovely and cosy warm!

The village is tiny with only about 70 inhabitants. And it's quite remote with only one road leading in/out. The nearest village is 4 miles away and my nearest shop 12 miles!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


I hope all goes well, it is scary, but try to stay positive and keep warm, it is freezing today.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't sleep
> 
> OH's first session of chemo later today and needless to say it's a bit scary.


Hope it went as well as possible today.



Magyarmum said:


> I can't speak for everywhere in Hungary, but it's certainly normal in the area I live. Every winter all the OAP's in the village are given 4 cubic metres of logs which is delivered on the village Mayor's tractor. If I had to buy them it would cost me about £185, so a very generous gift.
> 
> At Christmas we get a present and a there's a concert followed by a meal for the entire village. During the year, I'll be given pork and sausages from the village pig farm and more vegetables than I can possibly eat. We also have our own free village Mini bus service and driver, who'll do your shopping for you or take you into town or to the doctors or hospital.


Wow, sounds amazing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thanks all for your well wishes 

All seemed to go well and just hoping no major side effects (fingers crossed). 

Now we know what to expect, next time should be less scary.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes
> 
> All seemed to go well and just hoping no major side effects) fingers crossed).
> 
> Now we know what to expect, next time should be less scary.


Glad to hear.
The unknown is always the most scary.


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes
> 
> All seemed to go well and just hoping no major side effects (fingers crossed).
> 
> Now we know what to expect, next time should be less scary.


Glad all went well.
I hope your OH doesn't suffer any major side effects.
As @ForestWomble says it's always the unknown that's the most scary.
Sending healing vibes to your OH xx


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes
> 
> All seemed to go well and just hoping no major side effects (fingers crossed).
> 
> Now we know what to expect, next time should be less scary.


How's the side effects?
Friend has started radiotherapy and was rather dozy and feeling sick yesterday. Thankfully a fair bit better today


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes
> 
> All seemed to go well and just hoping no major side effects (fingers crossed).
> 
> Now we know what to expect, next time should be less scary.


How is he today, it's sure a worrying time, fingers crossed for a happy result and the end.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> How is he today, it's sure a worrying time, fingers crossed for a happy result and the end.


Apart from a bit of mild nausea and tiredness, he's doing well, thanks.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> How's the side effects?
> Friend has started radiotherapy and was rather dozy and feeling sick yesterday. Thankfully a fair bit better today


Started to feel a bit queasy yesterday and again today, as well as a bit tired.


----------



## rona

Cooking, housework and driving, three of my most disliked activities!!..... also dog walking, .I've been doing these all week for my friend while they have 5 days of radiotherapy. Pleased to say that it seems to have reduced the pain substantially



Lurcherlad said:


> Started to feel a bit queasy yesterday and again today, as well as a bit tired.


How about your Hub?


----------



## kimthecat

Best wishes and healing thoughts to your friend @rona and your hubby @Lurcherlad.

I was lucky that I didnt have Radiotherapy or chemo but strangely I now have chemo for my RA . I have two infusions two weeks apart every 6 six month .
I have very few side affects luckily ,


----------



## Lurcherlad

Spoke too soon. 

Unfortunately, OH ended up in A&E yesterday and admitted for suspected clots, lung infection and sepsis. Luckily he got the right meds straight away (instructions on his chemo card as quite common with the treatment) and is doing well. Bit scary though. Home Monday hopefully.

Definitely getting his money’s worth out of the NHS at the moment.

Hope the chemo works on your RA kimthecat and you escape the side effects.

Rona - your friend is blessed to be able to rely on your support. Glad the treatment is helping.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Spoke too soon.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH ended up in A&E yesterday and admitted for suspected clots, lung infection and sepsis. Luckily he got the right meds straight away (instructions on his chemo card as quite common with the treatment) and is doing well. Bit scary though. Home Monday hopefully.
> 
> Definitely getting his money's worth out of the NHS at the moment.
> 
> Hope the chemo works on your RA kimthecat and you escape the side effects.
> 
> Rona - your friend is blessed to be able to rely on your support. Glad the treatment is helping.


Very scary and stressful for you too. 
How you baring up?


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Spoke too soon.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH ended up in A&E yesterday and admitted for suspected clots, lung infection and sepsis. Luckily he got the right meds straight away (instructions on his chemo card as quite common with the treatment) and is doing well. Bit scary though. Home Monday hopefully.
> 
> Definitely getting his money's worth out of the NHS at the moment.


oh dear Im really sorry to hear this. Very worrying for you both.



> Hope the chemo works on your RA kimthecat and you escape the side effects.
> .


Thanks. Im waiting for a date but it should be about March or April.


----------



## Dave S

Good to see the Blue British passport will be back in March - unfortunately it will be made by a FRENCH company. So much for looking after our own jobs.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Good to see the Blue British passport will be back in March - unfortunately it will be made by a FRENCH company. So much for looking after our own jobs.


I've still got my old blue one which I had before we joined the EU with all the stamps in it for the countries I've visited.

Brings back so many happy memories!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Good to see the Blue British passport will be back in March - unfortunately it will be made by a FRENCH company. So much for looking after our own jobs.


And apparently, it's black according to a travel expert on tv the other day


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> And apparently, it's black according to a travel expert on tv the other day


Or a very dark blue?


----------



## Beth78

Off to see Parasite in the cinema later, has anyone else seen it, I'm going into it completely ignorant of what it is about and what type of film it is.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Spoke too soon.
> 
> Unfortunately, OH ended up in A&E yesterday and admitted for suspected clots, lung infection and sepsis. Luckily he got the right meds straight away (instructions on his chemo card as quite common with the treatment) and is doing well. Bit scary though. Home Monday hopefully.
> 
> Definitely getting his money's worth out of the NHS at the moment.
> 
> Hope the chemo works on your RA kimthecat and you escape the side effects.
> 
> Rona - your friend is blessed to be able to rely on your support. Glad the treatment is helping.


Sorry to hear this thank goodness you got him into hospital.


----------



## Happy Paws2

On a less serious not....

I just got back from Sainsbury's and I saw a woman walking in front of me along a very busy road on her phone with her dog on an unlocked Flexie lead, there was a loud bang and the dog ran into the road and a car only just missed it. Then she shouted at the poor dog. I nearly said something but I was very uneasy about doing so, as she looked like the sort of person who could get nasty.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> On a less serious not....
> 
> I just got back from Sainsbury's and I saw a woman walking in front of me along a very busy road on her phone with her dog on an unlocked Flexie lead, there was a loud bang and the dog ran into the road and a car only just missed it. Then she shouted at the poor dog. I nearly said something but I was very uneasy about doing so, as she looked like the sort of person who could get nasty.


This is why I have been so against flexi leads in the past after witnessing afew near misses and 1 accident.
I do now own a flexi but only use it in the woods and always make sure she's close and locked when going round corners.

They should come with a proper safety manual/warnings, but even the people wouldn't use them properly.


----------



## Beth78

1st say of sitting a dog for 1 month as his owners have gone on holiday, really nervous.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> 1st say of sitting a dog for 1 month as his owners have gone on holiday, really nervous.


Good luck. Hope he settles quickly.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Good luck. Hope he settles quickly.


Thank you . I'm sure he will, I've been walking him for a month so he knows he well now, and I him.


----------



## rona

Bearing in mind that I don't watch things like love island or big brother. I saw an advert on tv for Maxx resorts Turkey this morning (I rarely watch adverts either). I found it very distasteful and annoying, as someone who has fought against the objectification of women and of course children.
I'm all for empowerment but this I found sickening, it's like a flashback to the mid 20th century .
I was going to put the you tube link but I cannot bring myself to give it a platform


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Baring in mind that I don't watch things like love island or big brother. I saw an advert on tv for Maxx resorts Turkey this morning (I rarely watch adverts either). I found it very distasteful and annoying, as someone who has fought against the objectification of women and of course children.
> I'm all for empowerment but this I found sickening, it's like a flashback to the mid 20th century .
> I was going to put the you tube link but I cannot bring myself to give it a platform


I think I know the ad you mean.

Tells you absolutely nothing about the hotel or resort but leads one to believe that if you stay there you'll meet some "sexy" young woman.

Hopelessly out of date IMO (or maybe I'm just old fashioned)?


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> I think I know the ad you mean.
> 
> Tells you absolutely nothing about the hotel or resort but leads one to believe that if you stay there you'll meet some "sexy" young woman.
> 
> Hopelessly out of date IMO (or maybe I'm just old fashioned)?


It also focuses on her body bits and the camera angle on that child made me wince


----------



## Guest

If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would it be and why? *imagining the coronavirus thing is sorted*


----------



## Lurcherlad

Tbh I’d be quite happy at home with OH fully over his treatment and given the “all clear”, with DS nearby 

Gonna create a kind of Bucket List to make sure we make the most of life in the future. It’s so easy to just plod along and miss out on opportunities to do “stuff”.

On mine is, so far:

Get back to horse riding 
Have a sailing lesson


----------



## Dave S

Just read that Boris is now engaged to Carrie and she is pregnant. I do not know why but I find this a bit distasteful, is it because I do not like Johnson?

I hope that she has a good divorce lawyer.


----------



## Guest

Dave S said:


> Just read that Boris is now engaged to Carrie and she is pregnant. I do not know why but I find this a bit distasteful, is it because I do not like Johnson?
> 
> I hope that she has a good divorce lawyer.


...And a decent retainer


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Just read that Boris is now engaged to Carrie and she is pregnant. I do not know why but I find this a bit distasteful, is it because I do not like Johnson?
> 
> I hope that she has a good divorce lawyer.


Well, it must be as that's how most people seem to carry on nowadays


----------



## rona

Off out in a minute to look for a lost dog that's been out all night, 
Elderly lady had workmen round and they let the dog out of the garden, right beside a very very busy A road 


It could be anywhere by now but we won't find it if we aren't out there 
Wish me luck.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fingers and paws crossed you find him and he’s safely home and in the warm very soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

AsahiGo said:


> If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would it be and why? *imagining the coronavirus thing is sorted*


1. I would settle for finally being in the same village as my parents, in my own home, with a garden for Bungo where we can feel like we belong and we are safe.

2. For a holiday I would love to be on a canal.



rona said:


> Off out in a minute to look for a lost dog that's been out all night,
> Elderly lady had workmen round and they let the dog out of the garden, right beside a very very busy A road
> 
> It could be anywhere by now but we won't find it if we aren't out there
> Wish me luck.


Good Luck, hope the dog is found safe and well.


----------



## rona

Bumped into another person looking for a pup that had escaped garden while I was out.
Anyway, both dogs found and safely tucked up in respective homes


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> Bumped into another person looking for a pup that had escaped garden while I was out.
> Anyway, both dogs found and safely tucked up in respective homes


Ah, the best news! Glad to hear both safe home, especially being near a main road!

We were travelling the other day and came so close to knocking over a cat. If he'd have crossed over a second later we may have done. Nothing there one second, and the next there was a ginger blur in front of us. Narrowly missed the car coming the other way too :Nailbiting


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm really worried, a family member that I am very close to has cancer, has had it as long as I can remember, but over the past 3 or 4 years their health has been getting worse, the operations to remove lumps are getting closer and closer together, more lumps are being found each time. Their health in general has been getting worse.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I'm really worried, a family member that I am very close to has cancer, has had it as long as I can remember, but over the past 3 or 4 years their health has been getting worse, the operations to remove lumps are getting closer and closer together, more lumps are being found each time. Their health in general has been getting worse.


Very worrying for you, I'm sure.

I'm assuming they are having ongoing treatment of some kind which, whilst helping to fight the disease can itself be very debilitating.

I've been on the Macmillan website a lot lately since OH's diagnosis for information etc. and they have people you can chat with if it will help. Maybe look on their website?


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Very worrying for you, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm assuming they are having ongoing treatment of some kind which, whilst helping to fight the disease can itself be very debilitating.
> 
> I've been on the Macmillan website a lot lately since OH's diagnosis for information etc. and they have people you can chat with if it will help. Maybe look on their website?


Yes, a mixture of different treatments, they had radiotherapy last year and they are just about to have a second lot as well.

Thank you, I will have another look, I did look on the website but clearly need to look again.

Hope things are going as well as it can for your OH and yourself.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, a mixture of different treatments, they had radiotherapy last year and they are just about to have a second lot as well.
> 
> Thank you, I will have another look, I did look on the website but clearly need to look again.
> 
> Hope things are going as well as it can for your OH and yourself.


I rang up the 0808 number when their online system wasn't working properly and the lady I spoke to was lovely.

We're hoping OH improves in the next 2 weeks (after the latest setback) so the next round of chemo doesn't hit so hard.

We've dealt with our fair share of crap over the years, but this has been the scariest


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I'm really worried, a family member that I am very close to has cancer, has had it as long as I can remember, but over the past 3 or 4 years their health has been getting worse, the operations to remove lumps are getting closer and closer together, more lumps are being found each time. Their health in general has been getting worse.


I'm sorry to hear this especially as it's worrying you. It's a horrible situation.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I rang up the 0808 number when their online system wasn't working properly and the lady I spoke to was lovely.
> 
> We're hoping OH improves in the next 2 weeks (after the latest setback) so the next round of chemo doesn't hit so hard.
> 
> We've dealt with our fair share of crap over the years, but this has been the scariest


My thoughts are with you. It doesn't look like I will have chemo thankheavens. The thought of feeling dreadful and losing my hair would be the last straw


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> I rang up the 0808 number when their online system wasn't working properly and the lady I spoke to was lovely.
> 
> We're hoping OH improves in the next 2 weeks (after the latest setback) so the next round of chemo doesn't hit so hard.
> 
> We've dealt with our fair share of crap over the years, but this has been the scariest


I'm glad to hear that you got to speak to a lovely lady.

Fingers crossed that your OH improves and the next lot of chemo isn't so bad.

My thoughts are with you both.



Siskin said:


> I'm sorry to hear this especially as it's worrying you. It's a horrible situation.


Thank you.

Yes, it certainly is.

My thoughts are with you too.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> If you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would it be and why? *imagining the coronavirus thing is sorted*


A house by the sea somewhere (Cornwall is my favourite) with the boxers of course, a good book and glass of wine.


----------



## catz4m8z

oooooh, spooky! :Wideyed Just heard something heavy fall on the floor in the bedroom above...loud enough to scare the beejesus out of the dogs!:Nailbiting

I go up and nothing has fallen. Better not be ghosts dropping invisible **** in ma hizzy!


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> oooooh, spooky! :Wideyed Just heard something heavy fall on the floor in the bedroom above...loud enough to scare the beejesus out of the dogs!:Nailbiting
> 
> I go up and nothing has fallen. Better not be ghosts dropping invisible **** in ma hizzy!


:Nailbiting That is spooky.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> oooooh, spooky! :Wideyed Just heard something heavy fall on the floor in the bedroom above...loud enough to scare the beejesus out of the dogs!:Nailbiting
> 
> I go up and nothing has fallen. Better not be ghosts dropping invisible **** in ma hizzy!


Spooky


----------



## HarlequinCat

catz4m8z said:


> oooooh, spooky! :Wideyed Just heard something heavy fall on the floor in the bedroom above...loud enough to scare the beejesus out of the dogs!:Nailbiting
> 
> I go up and nothing has fallen. Better not be ghosts dropping invisible **** in ma hizzy!


Are you in a terraced house?

I grew up in one and one night there was this huge crash that my parents thought came from downstairs but everything was as it should be. Next day they spoke to the neighbour and found out their kitchen cabinets had fallen off the wall .

The walls were so thin it was blooming loud!


----------



## catz4m8z

HarlequinCat said:


> Are you in a terraced house?


Yup....terraced and with bare floorboards upstairs for extra noisiness! Ive heard plenty of noises from upstairs that were obviously from next door but this one was a corker!
Also it doesnt usually bother the dogs. Just cracked me up how 'brave' all my doggo's were......as soon as they heard it they all ran to the front door! (obviously they arent stupid and would survive a horror movie, unlike me who instantly runs upstairs to check things out!!LOL).:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

I've gotta go on a speeding awareness course tomorrow, anyone know what to expect? Starting to get nervous now I haven't been in a classroom for 11 years lol.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Spooky


A few weeks ago we were sitting watching tv and a loud bang came from the kitchen! Nothing to see when investigating. Ghosts? Next day went into freezer and there it was..... a bottle of prosecco I'd put in the freezer to chill for dinner, and promptly forgotten about! Needless to say there was a mass of frozen prosecco all over the content, luckily it was in the bottom drawer so not much food lost - shame about the wine though.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> A few weeks ago we were sitting watching tv and a loud bang came from the kitchen! Nothing to see when investigating. Ghosts? Next day went into freezer and there it was..... a bottle of prosecco I'd put in the freezer to chill for dinner, and promptly forgotten about! Needless to say there was a mass of frozen prosecco all over the content, luckily it was in the bottom drawer so not much food lost - shame about the wine though.


Oh no what a waste.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no what a waste.


I know, luckily we had another bottle that was already chilled


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I know, luckily we had another bottle that was already chilled


I hope Dan has a doggy beer.


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> I've gotta go on a speeding awareness course tomorrow, anyone know what to expect? Starting to get nervous now I haven't been in a classroom for 11 years lol.


My naughty husband has, and my sister has which is absolutely laughable. My sister is and always has been an extremely cautious driver. 
They are honestly informative from what I gather, the people who run them aren't there to lecture you in a strict head teacher way. You see all walks of life in them, as those who really push speed limits get harsh penalties not the option to do a speed awareness course. Am sure you will be fine to be honest. Try not to worry about it. You probably know most of what you are told, it's really just reinforcing things.. There maybe things that never twigged either.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I hope Dan has a doggy beer.


Sadly not, Dan's tipple of choice is patio puddles! He walks past the freshly filled water bowl and asks to go out, just to lap at the puddle that collects on a dip next to the garage! Not very classy eh?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sadly not, Dan's tipple of choice is patio puddles! He walks past the freshly filled water bowl and asks to go out, just to lap at the puddle that collects on a dip next to the garage! Not very classy eh?


Sounds like Loki much better to drink from a muddy puddle. He also likes warm goats milk for a treat


----------



## oliviarussian

Jason25 said:


> I've gotta go on a speeding awareness course tomorrow, anyone know what to expect? Starting to get nervous now I haven't been in a classroom for 11 years lol.


Went on one last week and like you wasn't looking forward to it all but it wasn't at all classroom like and the 2 guys who ran ours were absolutely fantastic, not preachy or lecturing and got the tone spot on, lots of tips and pointers on how to keep your speed down, learnt quite a bit and actually quite enjoyed it


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> My naughty husband has, and my sister has which is absolutely laughable. My sister is and always has been an extremely cautious driver.
> They are honestly informative from what I gather, the people who run them aren't there to lecture you in a strict head teacher way. You see all walks of life in them, as those who really push speed limits get harsh penalties not the option to do a speed awareness course. Am sure you will be fine to be honest. Try not to worry about it. You probably know most of what you are told, it's really just reinforcing things.. There maybe things that never twigged either.





oliviarussian said:


> Went on one last week and like you wasn't looking forward to it all but it wasn't at all classroom like and the 2 guys who ran ours were absolutely fantastic, not preachy or lecturing and got the tone spot on, lots of tips and pointers on how to keep your speed down, learnt quite a bit and actually quite enjoyed it


I'm a bit early so I've gone to greggs for a coffee, absolutely bricking it I feel out of my comfort zone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I'm a bit early so I've gone to greggs for a coffee, absolutely bricking it I feel out of my comfort zone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I'm a bit early so I've gone to greggs for a coffee, absolutely bricking it I feel out of my comfort zone :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Don't worry too much. There are always alternative forms of transport you know

Me on my turbo charged broomstick!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=223670352090516


----------



## Happy Paws2

Brilliant, but I'm sure that's illegal :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Is this in Hungary? Dan would go crazy he hates bikers!


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Is this in Hungary? Dan would go crazy he hates bikers!


I don't know. It's somewhere in Europe because they're driving on the "wrong" side of the road!

I'm afraid Dan wouldn't like Hungary very much because a lot of people ride bikes. Every town has bicycle lanes which my two find rather disconcerting as they're usually next to the pavement where you're walking!


----------



## Jason25

I learnt quite a few things and how to manage my stress while driving.

Two things that stood out the most is that 11 people in total were killed last year due to flying cones being hit by drivers. 

Also tapping the brake lights at a tailgater is a no no, someone did it, the car pulled out around them and hit an on coming car, killed 2 people. The tailgater and the person who tapped the brakes both went to prison for dangerous driving. 

I have done this but will never do it again


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I learnt quite a few things and how to manage my stress while driving.
> 
> Two things that stood out the most is that 11 people in total were killed last year due to flying cones being hit by drivers.
> 
> Also tapping the brake lights at a tailgater is a no no, someone did it, the car pulled out around them and hit an on coming car, killed 2 people. The tailgater and the person who tapped the brakes both went to prison for dangerous driving.
> 
> I have done this but will never do it again


What does the tapping signify to slow down or over take ? I hate tailgaters I find it so scary.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> What does the tapping signify to slow down or over take ? I hate tailgaters I find it so scary.


It's meant to tell the vehicle behind you they're driving too close which in my experience usually means 6 inches from the rear end of my car! I love driving and very rarely get annoyed but tailgating is the one thing that infuriates me because it's not only inconsiderate but also b***** dangerous!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> What does the tapping signify to slow down or over take ? I hate tailgaters I find it so scary.


I do it so they think I'm braking suddenly then hopefully they realise I'm telling them to back off lol 

it winds me up if they get any closer they'll end up in the back of the van, then I wanna jump out and have words :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

If it’s day time, I flick my lights on briefly - that looks like I’m braking 

Do it a few times and they think I’m a “typical silly woman driver” and back off to give me plenty of space!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Noticed theres more birds tweeting and more active out there now. Spring is on it's way :Joyful. Love this time of year, soon all the trees will be green and leafy again! Already blossom on some trees


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> Noticed theres more birds tweeting and more active out there now. Spring is on it's way :Joyful. Love this time of year, soon all the trees will be green and leafy again! Already blossom on some trees


Me too

I woke up early this morning needing a trip to the loo, as I got back into bed I realised I could hear a dawn chorus, just a few birds. Spring is on its way


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

I've been woken up by birds a few times now and always get a lovely dawn chorus when seeing to my horse in the mornings. 

With the horse mounting like there's no tomorrow and the garden showing signs of life it does finally feel Spring feels like it's coming


----------



## rona

Just been on the deer count at Knepp Estate, great fun and I hope we get asked to help with more surveys 

Think we are quite useful because we know the ground well, are quite fit and can be sent to the far flung corners


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Oh, the Knepp Estate is lovely! I love the Exmoor ponies! Glad you had a good time  Is the deer counting advertised?


----------



## rona

StripesInTheCountry said:


> Oh, the Knepp Estate is lovely! I love the Exmoor ponies! Glad you had a good time  Is the deer counting advertised?


They have a volunteer group, I think it's on FB.
I walk around there a lot and am always reporting things to Penny, so am on her email list anyway

I love it all


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

rona said:


> They have a volunteer group, I think it's on FB.
> I walk around there a lot and am always reporting things to Penny, so am on her email list anyway
> 
> I love it all


Oh great, thanks. We walk there pretty frequently but didn't know there was a volunteer group so will look into it


----------



## rona

StripesInTheCountry said:


> Oh great, thanks. We walk there pretty frequently but didn't know there was a volunteer group so will look into it


Found this
https://www.kneppestate.co.uk/volunteer-at-knepp


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

rona said:


> Found this
> https://www.kneppestate.co.uk/volunteer-at-knepp


Thank you!


----------



## Jason25

Went out yesterday for my first drink since Boxing Day, i don’t think social drinking is my thing anymore, I was bored as you like and all I wanted to do was go be with my dog lol. After 6 pints I went home, all the lads carried on and went into town clubbing. They all woke up hanging and I’ve woke feeling fresh


----------



## Dave S

I do not drink alcohol so I realise I am as boring as hell but can you tell me how you can drink 6 pints and feel OK?


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> I do not drink alcohol so I realise I am as boring as hell but can you tell me how you can drink 6 pints and feel OK?


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Dave S

Honestly just 2 mugs of tea and I need the loo, 6 pints I could pee for England.


----------



## Jaf

My dad (in his 70s) can’t drink beer anymore, even a couple of glasses, as it stops him being able to urinate. The last he drank lots he ended up in hospital with a catheter. He’s alright with whisky!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Went out yesterday for my first drink since Boxing Day, i don't think social drinking is my thing anymore, I was bored as you like and all I wanted to do was go be with my dog lol. After 6 pints I went home, all the lads carried on and went into town clubbing. They all woke up hanging and I've woke feeling fresh


I would not be feeling fresh after 6 pints. The boxers get very upset if I go out of an evening.


----------



## Jason25

Dave S said:


> I do not drink alcohol so I realise I am as boring as hell but can you tell me how you can drink 6 pints and feel OK?


No idea really just lots of food and water when I got in 



Boxer123 said:


> I would not be feeling fresh after 6 pints. The boxers get very upset if I go out of an evening.


I'm pretty sure I get separation anxiety from the dog :Hilarious daisy is very chill when I go out, like she could do with the peace :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Me too
> 
> I woke up early this morning needing a trip to the loo, as I got back into bed I realised I could hear a dawn chorus, just a few birds. Spring is on its way


yay! same here . I hope it lasts and you get the chance to sit outside.


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

I've just got two Mastermind questions correct. I'm fairly certain this now qualifies me as an actual genius


----------



## Magyarmum

I don't believe it!

It SNOWED in the night!


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> I don't believe it!
> 
> It SNOWED in the night!


oooh, send some this way! Lovely and sunny here and we arent allowed to go out and enjoy it!LOL

Think I discovered why the mice dont seem interested in my traps anymore....just seen a blimmin' great rat run up my alleyway and under the dining room window (right where the air brick is, where it disappeared). I could hear Roy Scheider in my head at that moment.. 'you're gonna need a bigger boat..., erm trap!':Hilarious
:Nailbiting


----------



## Bisbow

Has anyone noticed how abundant the daffodils and primroses are this year

Hundreds of them all over the place

I do love primroses, such pretty and dainty little flower


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Bisbow said:


> Has anyone noticed how abundant the daffodils and primroses are this year
> 
> Hundreds of them all over the place
> 
> I do love primroses, such pretty and dainty little flower


You're right they are plentiful this year and the blossom on the trees is abundant too in the sunshine, it's my favourite time of year especially when we get the sunshine like today.


----------



## Bisbow

DanWalkersmum said:


> You're right they are plentiful this year and the blossom on the trees is abundant too in the sunshine, it's my favourite time of year especially when we get the sunshine like today.


Your are right
Just noticed the plum blossom is about to erupt from it's buds
Hope the frost does not kill it, another lovely sight to see when in full bloom


----------



## rona

Was supposed to be in Scotland next week, was going to fly up there. Luckily, the lady with the cottage has let us move the booking, got car hire cost back and should get most of flight money back too 

We were also going on a mini cruise next month. I'm sure we will be getting our money back eventually, at the moment they are try to get us to move our booking but are only offering a very limited time. No good for us, as I may have my friends dog by the time we can go. 

Because we don't seem to be going to lose a great deal of money, we have ordered a very expensive piece of free range pork from Knepp wildlands. Yum  Unfortunately, we can't collect, so delivery cost is also very very high 

Since it's inception, I've always wanted to taste Knepp Pork, so thought with all that's going on, now would be a good time


----------



## margy

So glad I brought my phone out shopping this morn as am now in a huge queue right around the car park waiting to do my weekly shop at Morrisons. At least I can while away the time with PF. Hope theres food left by the time I get in!


----------



## rona

margy said:


> So glad I brought my phone out shopping this morn as am now in a huge queue right around the car park waiting to do my weekly shop at Morrisons. At least I can while away the time with PF. Hope theres food left by the time I get in!


I'm so glad I did some forward planning. With OH's asthma and my friends cancer, I was distancing myself long before most and had planned out at least 6-8 weeks of deliveries and food.
We should not need to go to a shop for several more weeks. By then I hope deliveries will be more reliable.
I feel truly sorry for those that are struggling to get food.

On the other hand, we will get no assistance from the government. We aren't rich but OH has his redundancy money from last year and we will have to live off that.


----------



## Boxer123

I went to the shop on Wednesday and it was really quiet I went in M&S and they were handing out free flowers.


----------



## rona

Not long been back from my morning hike. I'm rediscovering roadside verges alongside a small country road not far from my house, also discovering paths through the greener areas of town that I have never known existed. Set of at 5am, not back until 9am, saw no one until the last hour, mind,bloomin cold and it snowed at about 6am


----------



## Dave S

Just got back from exercising the dogs but one decided when she got on the fields it was too cold and windy so ran straight back home. Had to phone and get the wife out the shower to let dog in - not a pretty sight.

However have you realised that a good thing about putting the clocks an hour forward - Elevenses comes round quicker. Yay tea and cake.


----------



## Magyarmum

Help! 

It's snowing a blizzard ....................... I don't believe it!:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## margy

I'm on line at the moment looking at hairdressing scissors. As I have a short bob I'm going to have to have a go at a trim in the next few weeks, unless hubby fancies himself as Vidal Sassoon!


----------



## Dave S

So Bernie Ecclestein is going to be a father again at 89.

Something not quite right about that and not sure if it is with him or his much younger wife however good luck to them.
I bet his pacemaker was wired into the mains electric for that.

And to think back to what we said about Boris and Carrie.

What do you tell your kids though - "You are going to have a baby brother or sister and yes I know you are old enough to be their grandma' and I am a dirty old man, but that's life and by the way can you bring it up cos I will be brown bread sooner than later".

Happy days.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

Just had word from my electricity/gas supplier. My bills are going down by about 20%


----------



## rona

Oak before Ash.................
IMG_6301 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_6289 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## catz4m8z

Thank goodness for small yappy dogs who refuse to let anyone come to the door without giving them chapter and verse on why that is unacceptable.....

Amazon guy knocked, then when I didnt answer just left my parcel on the street!


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Thank goodness for small yappy dogs who refuse to let anyone come to the door without giving them chapter and verse on why that is unacceptable.....
> 
> Amazon guy knocked, then when I didnt answer just left my parcel on the street!


That's what loads of them are doing now


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would expect them to wait until I open the door before driving off though as it could get nicked.

The deliveries I’ve had, the driver has photographed the item next to my open front door as confirmation of receipt.


----------



## lullabydream

rona said:


> That's what loads of them are doing now


I think I read royal mail are doing this. Am guessing they are just presuming with lockdown, more people will be in, and less footfall and less likely to pinch things.. But am not keen I live in a terrace town house but have a small front garden, many don't it's straight on the street. I haven't seen my postie to ask, or heard from my friend whose OH is my postie to check facts. It was to avoid collection of parcels at the sorting office/post office wherever you pick them up.

@Lurcherlad I know hermes have to photograph when leaving parcels, as they were just throwing them anywhere to get paid. Then of course things got damaged, so maybe they are photographing everything to confirm as well?!? It's hard currently I guess with the deliveries, and obviously more deliveries too. People posting extra things such as presents that they wouldn't normally do.. Don't even ask how hard it is to buy a birthday card currently!


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> Don't even ask how hard it is to buy a birthday card currently!


How about online cards, moonpig or similar?


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I would expect them to wait until I open the door before driving off though as it could get nicked.
> 
> The deliveries I've had, the driver has photographed the item next to my open front door as confirmation of receipt.


I checked the order on line and it actually said 'handed to resident'.......what a fibber!


----------



## Dave S

Would you say anything?

Across the road from here is an infant/junior school.

Regularly, around midnight there appears to be a light comes on in a top floor corridor and the adjacent classroom and there appears to be a figure walking the length of the classroom. 
There is only one door out, the same as the one in but it never leaves.
This has been going on for quite a long time.

\What do you think?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Could it be a caretaker/security guard?

Maybe ring the school office and mention it?


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Could it be a caretaker/security guard?
> 
> Maybe ring the school office and mention it?


No security guards and the classroom is on the top floor, no other lights are on.


----------



## lullabydream

Are you sure it's not the staffroom area? Most staffrooms where I am or on the second floor.

Do think lockdown got to someone and they are sleeping at the school?

I don't know a teacher getting resources, I know it's late but seems odd. Any cars in the car park?


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Are you sure it's not the staffroom area? Most staffrooms where I am or on the second floor.
> 
> Do think lockdown got to someone and they are sleeping at the school?
> 
> I don't know a teacher getting resources, I know it's late but seems odd. Any cars in the car park?


I used to work with a headteacher who would sometimes sleep at school because she worked so much. We used to joke about finding her under her desk in the morning.

However it does sound like you have yourself a school ghost. There is one in every school. I never used to want to be in the school last spooky places !


----------



## Dave S

Its not the staff room and the only lights on are the top corridor and classroom not the stairs etc.
May be haunted as it has been going on for a long time.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Its not the staff room and the only lights on are the top corridor and classroom not the stairs etc.
> May be haunted as it has been going on for a long time.


It's worth phoning the school and mentioning it they might be able to give you an explanation.


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Its not the staff room and the only lights on are the top corridor and classroom not the stairs etc.
> May be haunted as it has been going on for a long time.


If you do phone the school, please let us know what they say


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> If you do phone the school, please let us know what they say


I think we should try and predict the outcome 

I'm saying it's one of the teachers bunking down in the building.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I think we should try and predict the outcome
> 
> I'm saying it's one of the teachers bunking down in the building.


Yes I'm intrigued. I'm still going with ghost.


----------



## Dave S

OK will have a think and try to remember when they go back to school.

Thinking about ghosts, we had not had many instances in this house lately with our two resident spirits, one a male and a dog.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> I think we should try and predict the outcome
> 
> I'm saying it's one of the teachers bunking down in the building.


I want it to be a ghost


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> OK will have a think and try to remember when they go back to school.
> 
> Thinking about ghosts, we had not had many instances in this house lately with our two resident spirits, one a male and a dog.


Do they do anything interesting?


----------



## Dave S

The dog appears as a shadow in the dining room/kitchen and lobby area. The only dogs we have had are Border Collies so presume it is one of the earlier ones. It likes to appear mainly when I am in lobby preparing the current dogs dinners - we have 3 collies at present.

The male is upstairs and goes around the landing and what was the two bedrooms that my sons and their partners used. He has been there for nearly 30 years and we think it is my father looking after the boys. Soon after my father died my youngest son (about 3 at the time) would often be found to be having a conversation with him, in his bedroom and his older brother (about 5 at the time) also "saw" him before he melted through the wall onto the landing (It is a chimney wall).

The landing at the top of the stairs is quite wide and soon narrows down towards the bathroom and toilet and our bedroom.

When eldest son's partner got up in the night once she went to the loo, just as she opened the door something caught her eye standing beside her and it went "Sshhh".
Frightened the life out of her. 

There have been very many incidents upstairs including things disappearing and reappearing but we are cool about it after all it's a good selling point as well.
Thanks Dad.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> OK will have a think and try to remember when they go back to school.
> 
> Thinking about ghosts, we had not had many instances in this house lately with our two resident spirits, one a male and a dog.


Someone would still be monitoring emails you could email the office even if the school is closed.


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> Someone would still be monitoring emails you could email the office even if the school is closed.


Someone impatient to know


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Someone impatient to know


I know I'm so nosey. I've worked in schools for years and there have been many strange comings and goings.


----------



## SbanR

I wonder why schools would be haunted though. Unhappy pupils, frustrated teachers?


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> I wonder why schools would be haunted though. Unhappy pupils, frustrated teachers?


A lot are quite old buildings which have had interesting histories.


----------



## Dave S

Boxer123 said:


> A lot are quite old buildings which have had interesting histories.


Can you relate any of your ghostly experiences in your time?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I used to be friends with a girl who lived in the Jacobean Hall in the village.

We were upstairs and could hear a clacking sound in another room. I asked what it was and she said “Oh it’s probably the ghost playing snooker”.

We opened the door slowly and peered in. A couple of balls were moving on the table, a cue was leaning against the table and one of the chairs along the wall had an indent in.

The cue slid and fell to the ground with a crash and we screamed and ran down the stairs and out the front door!

Had I not been there I wouldn’t have believed it happened.

In later years I thought it could have been a set up by the owner’s 2 teenage sons ...... but who knows?


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Can you relate any of your ghostly experiences in your time?


We used to have a small boarding facility upstairs for around 7 pupils. This was closed down but you would often hear doors closing and footsteps upstairs. I used to always get nervous if I was first or last in school. (This should be taken with a pinch of salt I read a lot of Stephen King)


----------



## Dave S

Just watched a garden makeover program featuring Charlie Dimmock and the Rice brothers.

Rolling the credits at the end and saw this little gem;


----------



## Lurcherlad

Took a while ....


----------



## Dave S

One for all you cat lovers and anyone else who wants to try this;


----------



## margy

I always liked this brain teaser
What was the prime ministers name in 1966?
Answer Boris Johnson.


----------



## Jim40

We took delivery of our new orthopaedic beds today. Trying them out. Still have to make up my mind which one I will have. 















I think I'll keep this one. Then again I might have her one. I'll go with the one I get to first.


----------



## Dave S

I am annoyed and frustrated and confused and it's going to sound silly so don't bother arguing about anything I have written as I am moving on after this long ramble.
Whether you agree wholly, partly or not at all is not a problem as I have put my thought into writing.

On the ITV news this evening there was a report about the police horse that bolted after throwing it's rider after have a bike and bricks thrown at it in the violent protest disguised as a BLM march. You have all seen the report.

As we know the lady rider was badly injured with a collapsed lung and broken collar bone amongst other injuries, she was dragged out of the way, unconscious.

The horse bolted down the road back to where it came from and on the way hit a woman.

This woman was today by ITV news, looking as if she was sitting on a park bench totally well.

She was complaining that she was hit by a horse, was unconscious for a few seconds and her phone was broken and she wanted an apology and compensation from the Police. No mention of the police officer now injured and off sick, injured in the course of her duty, no, her phone was damaged and she wants compensation. The fact that someone was injured is not in her vocabulary and that people she was marching with caused the problem in the first place is irrelevant.

Hundreds of people used the cover of BLM to cause violence and damage and this lady was in the vicinity, several hundred yards from the "action". Possibly taking part in the march.

I have no problem with Black Lives Matter, they always have mattered but so do white lives and any colour or shade in between, no colour matters more than any other. This "injured" lady was a lady of colour, black or however you want to say it - she has, for me totally devalued much of the recent progress in equality, the same as the persons who climbed onto the Cenotaph, a war memorial, and tried to burn the Union flag or vandalised a statue of Winston Churchill without whom we would have a very different way of life.

Sorry if it rambles on a bit but I feel that woman should be mindful that her life does not matter any more than the lives of other people regardless of their colour, race or creed and she is lucky, like we all are, that in this country she is allowed free speech.

I was original going to post this in the one rule for us thread but thought it is not about that so posted it her instead.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The people who attacked the horse, causing the accident should pay her compensation (as well as face prosecution for endangering the life of the policewoman).

There are clear pictures of those responsible, I believe.


----------



## Dave S

Just for this evening entertainment here is a video of "Cotton Eyed Joe" in the form of American Country Western version of River Dance.


----------



## Magyarmum

I had an awful evening, an awful night and an even worse morning!

The weather was lovely yesterday until around 7 in the evening when the sky darkened, the wind got up and it started to thunder and lighten. About ten minutes later we had the most tremendous thunderstorm which didn't stop until around 10 pm when I went to bed. Unhappily it was only a lull in storm and before I could get to sleep the storm started again. Around 2.30 am I heard a crash of thunder which seemed to be right above the house, but shortly after the storm moved away and I was able to sleep.

I got up at 7 this morning only to find my fridge/freezer wasn't working, neither was my Baxi boiler (no hot water) and my microwave was only working ever so slowly and I had to heat my coffee in a saucepan. All very strange because it was only the equipment on one side of the house that was affected. My chest freezer and all the table lamps on the other side of the rooms were working normally. The internet connection eventually came back but nothing else, so thinking it was something to do with all the appliances I spent the next half hour reading the instruction books!

Then the power went off and stayed off for nearly two hours ..... but ..... when it came on again everything was working normally, much to my relief!

Taken (not by me) over the city


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> I had an awful evening, an awful night and an even worse morning!
> 
> The weather was lovely yesterday until around 7 in the evening when the sky darkened, the wind got up and it started to thunder and lighten. About ten minutes later we had the most tremendous thunderstorm which didn't stop until around 10 pm when I went to bed. Unhappily it was only a lull in storm and before I could get to sleep the storm started again. Around 2.30 am I heard a crash of thunder which seemed to be right above the house, but shortly after the storm moved away and I was able to sleep.
> 
> I got up at 7 this morning only to find my fridge/freezer wasn't working, neither was my Baxi boiler (no hot water) and my microwave was only working ever so slowly and I had to heat my coffee in a saucepan. All very strange because it was only the equipment on one side of the house that was affected. My chest freezer and all the table lamps on the other side of the rooms were working normally. The internet connection eventually came back but nothing else, so thinking it was something to do with all the appliances I spent the next half hour reading the instruction books!
> 
> Then the power went off and stayed off for nearly two hours ..... but ..... when it came on again everything was working normally, much to my relief!
> 
> Taken (not by me) over the city


The like was for the lightening picture - wow! Glad you're all okay, you do seem to get extreme weather conditions there though don't you. We had a couple of days of slow drizzly rain here which is pretty tame really in comparison.


----------



## margy

The photo looks biblical, like the wrath of God striking someone down. Glad alls normal now, I love a good thunderstorm and stand at the door watching the lightening. We don't seem to get many. I live in the north east of England.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I had an awful evening, an awful night and an even worse morning!
> 
> The weather was lovely yesterday until around 7 in the evening when the sky darkened, the wind got up and it started to thunder and lighten. About ten minutes later we had the most tremendous thunderstorm which didn't stop until around 10 pm when I went to bed. Unhappily it was only a lull in storm and before I could get to sleep the storm started again. Around 2.30 am I heard a crash of thunder which seemed to be right above the house, but shortly after the storm moved away and I was able to sleep.
> 
> I got up at 7 this morning only to find my fridge/freezer wasn't working, neither was my Baxi boiler (no hot water) and my microwave was only working ever so slowly and I had to heat my coffee in a saucepan. All very strange because it was only the equipment on one side of the house that was affected. My chest freezer and all the table lamps on the other side of the rooms were working normally. The internet connection eventually came back but nothing else, so thinking it was something to do with all the appliances I spent the next half hour reading the instruction books!
> 
> Then the power went off and stayed off for nearly two hours ..... but ..... when it came on again everything was working normally, much to my relief!
> 
> Taken (not by me) over the city


Wow that looks intense.


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> The like was for the lightening picture - wow! Glad you're all okay, you do seem to get extreme weather conditions there though don't you. We had a couple of days of slow drizzly rain here which is pretty tame really in comparison.


We're not only surrounded by the Carpathian Mountains but the village I live in is situated in a deep valley which is one of the reasons thunderstorms are quite severe. In winter we've often got snow on the ground and yet if you drive a couple of kms there's not a snowflake in sight, Our seasons start later and finish later than our neighbouring villages. It's all most peculiar!

I hate thunderstorms especially the violent one like we had last night. And would you believe it .... the Schnauzer boys slept through it!

This was a picture I took from my garden just before the wind got up.


----------



## Jim40

Before anyone says..it's not me or my two girls. This was picked up from a boxer site with the caption ' owning a boxer you've got to be prepared '. My two would run a mile if the word bath was mentioned. BUT they would only run away after they had eaten the bar of soap.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's not keen on baths (and we only have a shower) but tonight it looks like OH might be sleeping on the sofa ....


----------



## Magyarmum

Jim40 said:


> View attachment 442297
> 
> Before anyone says..it's not me or my two girls. This was picked up from a boxer site with the caption ' owning a boxer you've got to be prepared '. My two would run a mile if the word bath was mentioned. BUT they would only run away after they had eaten the bar of soap.


I've given up having a shower or going to the loo without an audience. 

In fact come to think of it, there are very few things I'm allowed to do without being followed and carefully watched over! .

One of the joys of being a Schnauzer owner


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> View attachment 442297
> 
> Before anyone says..it's not me or my two girls. This was picked up from a boxer site with the caption ' owning a boxer you've got to be prepared '. My two would run a mile if the word bath was mentioned. BUT they would only run away after they had eaten the bar of soap.


Loki will sit next to the bath like a little lifeguard.


----------



## catz4m8z

oh noes!! Had a phonecall from my 'internet provider' telling me I will be disconnected in 24-48 hrs because of suspicious activity!!:Wideyed

what to do...what to do......:Nailbiting


:Hilarious


----------



## Jim40

catz4m8z said:


> oh noes!! Had a phonecall from my 'internet provider' telling me I will be disconnected in 24-48 hrs because of suspicious activity!!:Wideyed
> 
> what to do...what to do......:Nailbiting
> 
> :Hilarious


We have had that before and nothing has happened. We didn't do anything. Good service providers would usually give you around 30 days notice in their terms and conditions.


----------



## lullabydream

Jim40 said:


> We have had that before and nothing has happened. We didn't do anything. Good service providers would usually give you around 30 days notice in their terms and conditions.


It's a scam.

Worrying those for them who aren't savvy enough.


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> oh noes!! Had a phonecall from my 'internet provider' telling me I will be disconnected in 24-48 hrs because of suspicious activity!!:Wideyed
> 
> what to do...what to do......:Nailbiting
> 
> :Hilarious


Care to own up to your (alleged) suspicious activity?


----------



## Dave S

I used to love getting the scam call regarding the recent accident I had but they did not know when.
I usually asked them in which car to keep them on the line, in my job it was not unusual for me to drive very many cars through out the working day, usually ended the call with an old Anglo-Saxon phrase which was short and to the point.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jim40 said:


> We have had that before and nothing has happened. We didn't do anything. Good service providers would usually give you around 30 days notice in their terms and conditions.


Im pretty sure that my 'internet service provider' would know who they were and not refer to themselves as an internet service provider!:Hilarious



Dave S said:


> Care to own up to your (alleged) suspicious activity?


I thought that was what the internet was for tho?? suspicious activities!


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> I thought that was what the internet was for tho?? suspicious activities!


I really would not know anything about that and if Amanda, Lynn, Julie, Samantha, Rosemary or Val say different they are telling lies!


----------



## margy

Just read this morning that the street cat called Bob has passed away, his poor owner James will be devastated. I loved reading all the books and went to see the film. A very extraordinary cat who saved a young mans life.


----------



## Dave S

I reckon that as well as Fathers Day it is also "Retards Day" today.
Just come back for a walk with the dogs and was by a local church when a car slowed down and drove onto where the church car park is, but no, it then started to drive down the pavement towards me. It then stopped as I kept walking in a straight line and the driver motioned to me with his hand to move out the way - I was on the pavement.

I shouted to him and his passenger that it was OK as I would be able to walk over his bonnet (well something like that - it was very colourful and rude) and walked past - he then carried on to a drive way and then went back onto the road in the direction he came.

*Happy RETARD DAY you need to learn the difference between a footpath and a road.
*
Rant over and breathe.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Just read this morning that the street cat called Bob has passed away, his poor owner James will be devastated. I loved reading all the books and went to see the film. A very extraordinary cat who saved a young mans life.


I know so sad I loved the film but it did make me cry.


----------



## Jim40

Just finished watching Spotlight TV. One of the songs was 'The Tokens' with 'The Lion Sleeps Tonight'. It reminded me I had just seen the following on the net :


----------



## Lurcherlad

Groan


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S

Oh my gosh.
If it was not bad enough with Brexit, General Election, Covid, Economy, redundancies and furlough, Debenhams closing stores, can't get me 'air cut, wearing a mask, Reading terrorist attack, George Floyd death, Bernie Ecclestein becoming a father again at 125 years old, social distancing, Donald Trump going senile, lockdown, no PPE, BLM movement,

We now have Mrs Vardy suing Mrs Rooney over alleged private leaks to tabloid newspapers.

Well, WaG on WaG, it's a shame they have nothing better to do, perhaps their overpaid husbands could knock some sense into them after all it is their money they are wasting on legal fees and compensation etc. whilst there are a million things more important than 2 over privileged "ladies" having a spat.


----------



## Bisbow

Why, when I make a loaf of bread it comes out fine and does not last long enough to get stale but when I try to make bread rolls they come out looking like frisbees ?

One of life's little mysteries


----------



## Dave S

Bisbow said:


> Why, when I make a loaf of bread it comes out fine and does not last long enough to get stale but when I try to make bread rolls they come out looking like frisbees ?
> 
> One of life's little mysteries


Is this normal yeasted bread or sourdough?

If sourdough try this;

*Crusty Sourdough Dinner Rolls*
_

*With no-knead and no added yeast*_​_ I came across this recipe on the internet whilst looking for an alternative to making bread.
It was written by "Vaishali - Holy Cow!" who comes from New York.
It seemed straight forward enough - no kneading and 2 rises so gave it a go.
The finished rolls should have a crispy, crackly crust with a light and airy crumb.
I can confirm that is the case even though the pics are the first rolls I baked, they were really good.

Ingredients;
3 ½ cups bread flour
1 ¼ cups tepid filtered water
1/2 teaspoon salt
¾ cup sourdough starter of about 70% hydration

Method
Put all the ingredients into a large bowl and mix until a consistent dough forms.
Cover with cling film or a tight lid and leave over night on a workbench if warm or in the oven with only the light on.
In the morning punch down the dough and then weigh it, divide the dough into 12 equal balls and with floured hands roll into shape.
Place the shaped rolls 2inches apart from each other on a parchment lined baking tray.
Sprinkle some flour on top of the rolls and cover with kitchen towel or film and leave to rise for about 2-3 hours

When risen heat the oven to 220C
Score the top of each roll or make a cut with scissors, do this fast to prevent the dough from deflating. This cutting gives the gasses that form in the bread an escape and helps the rolls to rise.
Put the rolls in the hot oven and bake for up to 25 minutes or until the rolls have risen and are a light brown colour.
Remove from the oven and cool on a rack.

*Crusty Sourdough Dinner Rolls*

*With no-knead and no added yeast*
I came across this recipe on the internet whilst looking for an alternative to making bread.
It was written by "Vaishali - Holy Cow!" who comes from New York.

It seemed straight forward enough - no kneading and 2 rises so gave it a go.
The finished rolls should have a crispy, crackly crust with a light and airy crumb.
I can confirm that is the case even though the pics are the first rolls I baked, they were really good.

Ingredients;
3 ½ cups bread flour
1 ¼ cups tepid filtered water
1/2 teaspoon salt
¾ cup sourdough starter of about 70% hydration

Method
Put all the ingredients into a large bowl and mix until a consistent dough forms.
Cover with cling film or a tight lid and leave over night on a workbench if warm or in the oven with only the light on.
In the morning punch down the dough and then weigh it, divide the dough into 12 equal balls and with floured hands roll into shape.
Place the shaped rolls 2inches apart from each other on a parchment lined baking tray.
Sprinkle some flour on top of the rolls and cover with kitchen towel or film and leave to rise for about 2-3 hours
When risen heat the oven to 220C
Score the top of each roll or make a cut with scissors, do this fast to prevent the dough from deflating. This cutting gives the gasses that form in the bread an escape and helps the rolls to rise.
Put the rolls in the hot oven and bake for up to 25 minutes or until the rolls have risen and are a light brown colour.
Remove from the oven and cool on a rack.
_​


----------



## Bisbow

Thanks
Normal yeasted dough
I don't have the sourdough starter, I have never made it
The name "sourdough" puts me off
Daft I know but that's me


----------



## Jaf

Ha ha me too. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten sourdough. My rolls need a lot more rising time then the recipe states, I put them in the oven on low. They then come out huge. I tried leaving them in the fridge overnight but they were all wrong, small little grey things.


----------



## Bisbow

I look like a battered wife today
I tried to gout to the patio without opening the door first

OH's fault though, .I came in and he shut the door and I did not notice and as I went out again I walked straight into the glass
Bumped my head and knocked my glasses into my face, It made me feel bad at the time but I lived to tell the tale

Today I have a nice bruise under my eye and a bump on my forehead

I said there are easier ways to bump me off than that


----------



## Boxer123

Bisbow said:


> I look like a battered wife today
> I tried to gout to the patio without opening the door first
> 
> OH's fault though, .I came in and he shut the door and I did not notice and as I went out again I walked straight into the glass
> Bumped my head and knocked my glasses into my face, It made me feel bad at the time but I lived to tell the tale
> 
> Today I have a nice bruise under my eye and a bump on my forehead
> 
> I said there are easier ways to bump me off than that


Ouch hope your ok sounds painful. Naughty hubby I hope he's cooking tonight.


----------



## rona

Bisbow said:


> I look like a battered wife today
> I tried to gout to the patio without opening the door first
> 
> OH's fault though, .I came in and he shut the door and I did not notice and as I went out again I walked straight into the glass
> Bumped my head and knocked my glasses into my face, It made me feel bad at the time but I lived to tell the tale
> 
> Today I have a nice bruise under my eye and a bump on my forehead
> 
> I said there are easier ways to bump me off than that


You need something like these
https://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Wi...T57T5?ref_=ws_cp_f523707545b09b57d0cc_p_3_i_p


----------



## Bisbow

Boxer123 said:


> Ouch hope your ok sounds painful. Naughty hubby I hope he's cooking tonight.


Thanks
My forehead is a bit sore but I am OK
I have been pampered a bit and I must admit I am milking it a bit though


----------



## Bisbow

rona said:


> You need something like these
> https://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Wi...T57T5?ref_=ws_cp_f523707545b09b57d0cc_p_3_i_p


Not a bad idea, must give it some thought


----------



## rona

OH was made redundant last September and has been doing 3 different jobs since to make up to a 4 day week, however 2 aren't really giving him anything but money and one is cutting a day.
Well the other day he put the feelers out for a summer job with a Kayak hire, training, trip organization and he's got an interview this afternoon 

It's only until October but it will give him the experience that he needs if he want to go further with it, or he can at least know he tried, even if it ends up not being for him.

Fingers crossed


----------



## margy

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Dave S

Good luck with the interview, hope it works out.


----------



## Bisbow

Wishing him all the luck in the world


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hope all goes well. fingers crossed.


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for this afternoon


----------



## ForestWomble

Hope you are feeling OK @Bisbow

Good luck with the interview @rona


----------



## rona

He's got a trial day July 11th :Singing

Seems they chatted for 2 hours


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG...so stressed at the moment.  I stupidly didnt get electricity meter readings sent for ...well, like forever really!:Shy and was told Im 2 and a half grand in debt.:Nailbiting Im so bad with money I actually couldnt work out why I was getting so overdrawn every month as they were taking huge DDs out of my account.:Banghead
Now Im checking turns out my leccy usage is way over double what it should be! Have to give meter readings daily for 7 days then probably get someone out to check my meter. Wish me luck, or else I could be living in a cardboard box soon!
(I was so confused as to why I had such high usage I even went up into the scary loft to check for neighbours cannibis factory!!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> OMG...so stressed at the moment.  I stupidly didnt get electricity meter readings sent for ...well, like forever really!:Shy and was told Im 2 and a half grand in debt.:Nailbiting Im so bad with money I actually couldnt work out why I was getting so overdrawn every month as they were taking huge DDs out of my account.:Banghead
> Now Im checking turns out my leccy usage is way over double what it should be! Have to give meter readings daily for 7 days then probably get someone out to check my meter. Wish me luck, or else I could be living in a cardboard box soon!
> (I was so confused as to why I had such high usage I even went up into the scary loft to check for neighbours cannibis factory!!LOL:Hilarious).


Oh dear, I do hope it's a dodgy meter and they don't take too long to reimburse you


----------



## Lurcherlad

Any problems with the energy company, get the ombudsman involved.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> OMG...so stressed at the moment.  I stupidly didnt get electricity meter readings sent for ...well, like forever really!:Shy and was told Im 2 and a half grand in debt.:Nailbiting Im so bad with money I actually couldnt work out why I was getting so overdrawn every month as they were taking huge DDs out of my account.:Banghead
> Now Im checking turns out my leccy usage is way over double what it should be! Have to give meter readings daily for 7 days then probably get someone out to check my meter. Wish me luck, or else I could be living in a cardboard box soon!
> (I was so confused as to why I had such high usage I even went up into the scary loft to check for neighbours cannibis factory!!LOL:Hilarious).


Are you sure this is correct?


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Are you sure this is correct?


Pretty sure its not correct! Thats why British Gas wants 7 days worth of readings, to see what Im actually 'using'. The next step is an engineer coming round to attach a test meter to mine and compare readings. Apparently meters rarely go wrong but hopefully thats the problem. I really dont have much that uses alot of leccy (probably the computer being on all day is the biggest thing!).
Im just worrying myself half to death over it.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Pretty sure its not correct! Thats why British Gas wants 7 days worth of readings, to see what Im actually 'using'. The next step is an engineer coming round to attach a test meter to mine and compare readings. Apparently meters rarely go wrong but hopefully thats the problem. I really dont have much that uses alot of leccy (probably the computer being on all day is the biggest thing!).
> Im just worrying myself half to death over it.


I'm sure it will be ok and remember you can't pay what you can't pay. I doubt your computer would run up anything like that. (Maybe the dogs have been partying whilst your out)


----------



## Dave S

Things are warming up around here at last but it seems the cop at the back was quite happy with what he saw;




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887991945035467


----------



## rona

Guess what I was doing this morning 
IMG_20200701_091027222 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The perfect day for it


----------



## catz4m8z

Injured by a vicious bush today!:Nailbiting Am cutting back my goosberry bush coz its gotten impossible to do anything with....on the one hand I am now thoroughly scratched and punctured (and covered in ants, much like the bush) but on the other hand I do now have a huge bowl full of gooseberries to freeze!

edit- day two...my fingers are so sore!:Arghh
But I now have a tidier bush (steady!!:Hilarious) and about 3Ib of goosegogs for the freezer. Am now looking up recipes coz I have no idea what to do with them except stew.:Shy


----------



## rona

rona said:


> OH was made redundant last September and has been doing 3 different jobs since to make up to a 4 day week, however 2 aren't really giving him anything but money and one is cutting a day.
> Well the other day he put the feelers out for a summer job with a Kayak hire, training, trip organization and he's got an interview this afternoon
> 
> It's only until October but it will give him the experience that he needs if he want to go further with it, or he can at least know he tried, even if it ends up not being for him.
> 
> Fingers crossed





rona said:


> He's got a trial day July 11th :Singing
> 
> Seems they chatted for 2 hours


He loved it and they had a record number of hires, so it won't get any busier than that 

I think he'll sign up for the season, it's only 16 days or so, not a huge commitment. Got to give these things a try if you have the opportunity I believe 

One more training day and he's then on his own!


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's really good news for him.


----------



## kimthecat

Flying ants everywhere .


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> Flying ants everywhere .


I misread that as flying pants :Facepalm

We had them here too. There were masses when we were at a petrol station filling up


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> View attachment 444720


----------



## Dave S

Copied this from Facebook but I find it quite refreshing as it seems lately that we are being told far too much what to do and think by minority groups.


----------



## Dave S

Is there anyone that Harry and Megan are not sueing?
Is this their way of being "Financially independent? 
Is Harry so blindly stupid that he does not know he is being used.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Is there anyone that Harry and Megan are not sueing?
> Is this their way of being "Financially independent?
> Is Harry so blindly stupid that he does not know he is being used.


It's such a complex situation I think the more the sue the more attention they get. Where as if you look at Princess Anne she does her duty but seems to manage to keep out of the lime light.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Stripped DS's bed this morning and asked him to put the clean bedding on (knowing full well he'd go out without doing so and would just crash out on the mattress when he got back from being out on the razz).

So I've just done it before going to bed myself .....










And .....












He just came home and had a little chuckle


----------



## Dave S

Well being as it is so hot I cannot work outside so thought I would cook some pies and crumbles from the windfall apples.

Tried to do it a bit different this time - the Jamie Oliver way - so I put he pastry ingredients in the bowl and peeled, cored and sliced the apples and put them in a bowl of lemon water and said "Bish Bash Bosh" a few times and y'know, stuff all happened. Not one for being outsmarted I thought, ok lets do a Gordon Ramsey instead so I swore at it all and still nothing, apart from a frisky neighbour leaning over the fence asking if I needed any "help". 
I was not going down he Nigella route as I have not got the figure or the white powder.
Really don't know what planet these chefs are on.

End result is that I have done the pies and crumbles my way and they look exceedingly good but I cannot recommend slaving in a hot kitchen on a day like this.


----------



## Jim40

Today, Thursday 13 August 2020, I'm wishing all our lefties ( handed ) in our forum a happy International Left Handers Day.
Quote, 'I may be left handed but I'm always right'.
Cheers.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jim40 said:


> View attachment 446890
> View attachment 446892
> 
> Today, Thursday 13 August 2020, I'm wishing all our lefties ( handed ) in our forum a happy International Left Handers Day.
> Quote, 'I may be left handed but I'm always right'.
> Cheers.


Thank you from a cack handed member of PF!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just shared the bathroom with Boris as I cleaned my teeth 










Good job I love spiders!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Just shared the bathroom with Boris as I cleaned my teeth
> 
> View attachment 446971
> 
> 
> Good job I love spiders!


I usually share mine with two Schnauzers


----------



## Magyarmum

How strange .........

Yesterday afternoon received a message from my DIL asking if I would contact someone whose surname is Aubert.

Later in the day I was watching a programme about Mont St Michel and discovered there is a chapel on the island dedicated to a St Aubert!

Very odd to hear the same name mentioned twice in a matter of hours


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just shared the bathroom with Boris as I cleaned my teeth
> 
> View attachment 446971
> 
> 
> Good job I love spiders!


Oh my god this needs to come with a warning I hate this time of year when they come creeping.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> Oh my god this needs to come with a warning I hate this time of year when they come creeping.


I was visiting a friend and while using the toilet spotted a huge spider in her bath, because she hates them and would kill it I put it in some tissue and threw it out the front door, out of nowhere a blackbird landed and ate it! So much for my good deed.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I was visiting a friend and while using the toilet spotted a huge spider in her bath, because she hates them and would kill it I put it in some tissue and threw it out the front door, out of nowhere a blackbird landed and ate it! So much for my good deed.


At least it was the natural order of things rather than being slain by a crazy screaming lady.


----------



## Catstorm

Boxer123 said:


> At least it was the natural order of things rather than being slain by a crazy screaming lady.


In some countries it would be the spider devouring the bird!! So life's a wheel!!


----------



## Catstorm

Lurcherlad said:


> Just shared the bathroom with Boris as I cleaned my teeth
> 
> View attachment 446971
> 
> 
> Good job I love spiders!


 He's not social distancing is he!


----------



## Catstorm

Boxer123 said:


> Oh my god this needs to come with a warning I hate this time of year when they come creeping.


Me too, and I'm sure they get bigger every year! I'm sure they're on steroids!


----------



## Boxer123

Catstorm said:


> Me too, and I'm sure they get bigger every year! I'm sure they're on steroids!


I'm currently renting a 200 year old cottage it is full of them :Yuck boxers are no use.


----------



## Catstorm

Boxer123 said:


> I'm currently renting a 200 year old cottage it is full of them :Yuck boxers are no use.


Oh lovely ( not the spiders- yuck!). We had a carpets done upstairs a few years ago and we had a few unwelcome guests after that, must've unsettled a nest or something! Otherwise, we don't always get them in the autum when they're mating ( touch loads of wood!)! My cat is useless at catching them too, butterflies on the other hand...


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I'm currently renting a 200 year old cottage it is full of them :Yuck boxers are no use.


Any ghosts? Didn't know your home was so old.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Any ghosts? Didn't know your home was so old.


I was all excited thinking I would have ghosts but nothing ! Not a peep. It might be they moved out when Loki and his squeaky broccoli moved in. Apart from a vast amount of bugs it feels so safe here.


----------



## margy

I'm certain our old dog Barney haunts my house, he's buried in the garden. One time when my son was staying he said he'd got up for the toilet and a dog ran up the stairs he thought it was Suzie. He asked if she'd woken us as she went in our bedroom. I said it couldn't have been her or Belle as they were sleeping downstairs....


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I'm certain our old dog Barney haunts my house, he's buried in the garden. One time when my son was staying he said he'd got up for the toilet and a dog ran up the stairs he thought it was Suzie. He asked if she'd woken us as she went in our bedroom. I said it couldn't have been her or Belle as they were sleeping downstairs....


That must be a comfort.


----------



## margy

Yes it's nice to know he is around. When my son and his family stayed we kept both dogs downstairs so I knew it couldn't have been them. It was very strange.


----------



## SbanR

margy said:


> I'm certain our old dog Barney haunts my house, he's buried in the garden. One time when my son was staying he said he'd got up for the toilet and a dog ran up the stairs he thought it was Suzie. He asked if she'd woken us as she went in our bedroom. I said it couldn't have been her or Belle as they were sleeping downstairs....


Do your girls show any signs of reacting to Barney's presence?


----------



## Jim40

GOOD NEWS. For me anyway. Firstly we had appointments at the vet yesterday at 2.30pm for our two girls. Didn't expect good reports for either. Firstly Trixie. Apart from her Langerhans cells re-appearing there is no change in her lymph nodes so no treatment needed yet. Otherwise healthy. She has put on a couple of pounds in weight but we can get that down quite easily. 
Delta. I didn't expect to get her back yesterday but despite being 13 1/2 yrs old we have to take her off her steroids to enable her to get a different pain killer for her spinal arthritis. The vet thinks she is quite blind due to cateracts, which we knew, and deaf as well. She pants all the time and drinks gallons of water. This is all due to her aches and pains. Her heart is very strong so all in all the vet says she is good for her age. Her other organs are good and pancreatitis hasn't changed. With luck she may even get a Xmas present from santa Claus this year all being well.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I'm currently renting a 200 year old cottage it is full of them :Yuck boxers are no use.


One landed on my face in the garden this morning!!:Nailbiting s'ok tho...it was a teeny little money spider which are the only cute spiders in existence. I plopped him on a tree.

Slightly suspicious that my neighbours have done a moonlight flit.:Shifty Ive been knocking as I wanted them to move some rubbish off the fenceline but no answer. I havent seen them around either despite their ground floor bathroom window being open. Maybe its coz the front and back garden have now reached maximum capacity of old furniture and junk and now they need somewhere new to flytip it all??:Bored


----------



## Jim40

Boxer Speak - ' after my experience at my vet pals yesterday I'm hiding '. They won't think of looking for me here as I'm not supposed to be here '


----------



## Boxer123

First giant arachnid of the season in my bathroom today. As big as a mouse are they getting bigger ? Am I getting smaller ?


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> First giant arachnid of the season in my bathroom today. As big as a mouse are they getting bigger ? Am I getting smaller ?


I dont think Ive really seen any indoors lately (some big ones in the garden but then thats their home Im invading so I leave them alone!).

I actually woke up abit chilly this morning and am now wearing a jumper.
*sigh* I have missed you , jumper....welcome back!:Smug


----------



## Beth78

We released this leggy madam into our garden earlier, she will probably sneak back in.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> We released this leggy madam into our garden earlier, she will probably sneak back in.
> View attachment 447637


Oh my god that's horrendous  where was it?


----------



## Beth78

In the bath 
We need a tiny ladder in our bath, so many spider get stuck in there with the slippery sides


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> In the bath
> We need a tiny ladder in our bath, so many spider get stuck in there with the slippery sides


Leave a towel hung over the side touching the base so they can climb out


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Leave a towel hung over the side touching the base so they can climb out


Don't make them comfortable :Yuck


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Don't make them comfortable :Yuck


I'm afraid I do 

I won't remove cobwebs until the spider has moved out and if they've got a nest of thousands of babies then I wait for them to disburse to safety 

Any clearing up I do, indoors or out, takes extra time as I carefully move all spiders to safer 

... and worms ... and beetles .... you get the picture


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Leave a towel hung over the side touching the base so they can climb out


Good tip


----------



## Beth78

The only creature I'm wary of are wasps, they can have very short tempers. Especially if you get near a nest.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> The only creature I'm wary of are wasps, they can have very short tempers. Especially if you get near a nest.


Really the only thing that makes me nervous too tbh.

I always was a bit, but after being stung twice in recent years (sooo painful ) I have to fight hard not to run around squealing and flapping my arms! 

However, I'm very much "live and let live" so this afternoon I just moved to a metal chair on the opposite side of MIL's terrace to avoid the wasps chewing the wooden chair for their nesting material, so we could exist in harmony.

Unfortunately, despite my protestations, MIL went and got the Raid spray to try and kill them!


----------



## Siskin

We went for a pub meal with daughter and son in law to be and sat outside with what seemed like a wasp nest for company


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm afraid I do
> 
> I won't remove cobwebs until the spider has moved out and if they've got a nest of thousands of babies then I wait for them to disburse to safety
> 
> Any clearing up I do, indoors or out, takes extra time as I carefully move all spiders to safer
> 
> ... and worms ... and beetles .... you get the picture


I have loads of the whispy ones in the cottage don't mind them at all. It's the big ones I'm so scared they make me gag. I wish I wasn't because this time of year is horrible for me. Wasps I'm ok with unless they land on my boys then it's gloves off.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Beth78 said:


> We released this leggy madam into our garden earlier, she will probably sneak back in.
> View attachment 447637


Good Lord, that post should have come with a warning! . Clicked on random chat and that thing was in my face .

Irrational but spiders scare me inside the house, I have to get the OH to remove any and set them free outside. 
Which is fair, I get all the lovely moths that come in cos he's scared of them. Had some beauties like the Common Emerald.

On spiders again, I dont mind them outside as long as they keep to themselves, its fascinating watching them spin a web


----------



## Boxer123

HarlequinCat said:


> Good Lord, that post should have come with a warning! . Clicked on random chat and that thing was in my face .
> 
> Irrational but spiders scare me inside the house, I have to get the OH to remove any and set them free outside.
> Which is fair, I get all the lovely moths that come in cos he's scared of them. Had some beauties like the Common Emerald.
> 
> On spiders again, I dont mind them outside as long as they keep to themselves, its fascinating watching them spin a web


Couldn't agree more if I see a big one outside not a problem. It's when they come strutting across your living room floor as your watching tv or chilling in your bath.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Boxer123 said:


> Couldn't agree more if I see a big one outside not a problem. It's when they come strutting across your living room floor as your watching tv or chilling in your bath.


Yep! Or when one of those large house spiders are scuttling along the ceiling then suddenly decide to drop onto your bed. That scared the bejesus out of me


----------



## Boxer123

HarlequinCat said:


> Yep! Or when one of those large house spiders are scuttling along the ceiling then suddenly decide to drop onto your bed. That scared the bejesus out of me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> We went for a pub meal with daughter and son in law to be and sat outside with what seemed like a wasp nest for company


We're still sitting in the car with takeaway from tea rooms so wasp free, thankfully


----------



## Magyarmum

HarlequinCat said:


> Yep! Or when one of those large house spiders are scuttling along the ceiling then suddenly decide to drop onto your bed. That scared the bejesus out of me


Gekko's are worse when they fall off the ceiling and land in the middle of your dinner plate


----------



## Jim40

That reminds me of our hols in Oz and little green gekkos crawling across the ceiling and disappearing. They were the same colour as your salad. The relatives we were visiting didn't think anything of it. Good times though.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Gekko's are worse when they fall off the ceiling and land in the middle of your dinner plate


Did it leave you a little protein boost?
That's a pretty gecko. The ones we had in my childhood home were plain. My brother used to sometimes fish for them using a wisp of cotton wool as bait


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> I'm certain our old dog Barney haunts my house, he's buried in the garden. One time when my son was staying he said he'd got up for the toilet and a dog ran up the stairs he thought it was Suzie. He asked if she'd woken us as she went in our bedroom. I said it couldn't have been her or Belle as they were sleeping downstairs....


Max pops in from time to time, too. Last time was a few weeks ago. About 3am, I felt him jump up on the bed. Thought it was Milly, but she plonks herself down in much the same way as humans jumping or free falling on to a bed, and wakes me up.

So I turn and glance over at her bed, and she was sound asleep with her body on the memory foam mattress and head on the floor.

Couldn't have been Honey because she was locked in her crate.



Lurcherlad said:


> Leave a towel hung over the side touching the base so they can climb out


I do this when I see them in the bath, but don't leave it there permanently. Having said that, not so long ago, one spider made it as far as about an inch or so from the rim of the bath without any assistance from me. . I was quite proud of her, actually. :Hilarious



Beth78 said:


> The only creature I'm wary of are wasps, they can have very short tempers. Especially if you get near a nest.


I rescued a wasp once. She was dying near my gate, and I couldn't ignore that. So, Good Samaritan that I am  I googled the life cycle of the yellow jacket wasp, made up a sugar water solution, dipped a cotton bud into the solution, and placed it under the glass. For a while, nothing happened, and I thought I was too late, but eventually she started to respond and come back from the brink. It was profound. Once she was strong enough, I released her with that cotton bud in the garden and scarped back to the safety of the house before she knew she was free :Hilarious

A few days later - I kid you not - a wasp landed on my shoulder, rested for a moment and flew off. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Any recommendations for a free tracking app for iPhone that tracks walks and cycle routes, please?


----------



## Magyarmum

A parents worst nightmare come true ......

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/a...r=EPR-502-[newslettervideo]-20200901-[video1]

*VIDEO. Taiwan: a 3-year-old girl torn from the ground by a giant kite*


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Any recommendations for a free tracking app for iPhone that tracks walks and cycle routes, please?


I use Strava is it to track distance?


----------



## Dave S




----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> A parents worst nightmare come true ......
> 
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/a...r=EPR-502-[newslettervideo]-20200901-[video1]
> 
> *VIDEO. Taiwan: a 3-year-old girl torn from the ground by a giant kite*


I saw this! Thankfully, she was grabbed to safety and wasn't badly hurt.


----------



## ForestWomble

Beth78 said:


> We released this leggy madam into our garden earlier, she will probably sneak back in.
> View attachment 447637


That photo really needed a warning, made me shudder so much I disturbed Bungo!

Spiders are fine here for as long as I can't reach them, otherwise I catch them and get them outside, I'm not too bad for as long as I know where they are, otherwise I get a bit jumpy.


----------



## SbanR

OMG! The supermarkets are starting Christmas:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop!!!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

SbanR said:


> OMG! The supermarkets are starting Christmas:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop!!!!!


:Locktopic they have to make the lockdown money back somehow!


----------



## Dave S

For the third time in a couple of weeks Leighton Buzzard have had an earthquake reading about 3 on the scale.
It was 09.30 this morning. Never felt it 10 miles up the road but as reported in the news -

_Matt Stewart, who lives in Eggington, about 1.5 miles (2.4km) from Leighton Buzzard said the tremors "almost shook me out of bed"."It was as big as the first one, I think," he said. "My wife ran downstairs and said, 'oh no, not another one'.
"It felt like a whoosh and then a boom coming up through the earth, then it shook the house and a couple of pictures fell off the wall upstairs, like the last time."
Mr Stewart described it as "a horrible feeling".
"You're just not in control and I'd like to know what's going on, as this is the third one - it's very strange."
_
Well I suppose it distracts from Brexit and Covid.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> For the third time in a couple of weeks Leighton Buzzard have had an earthquake reading about 3 on the scale.
> It was 09.30 this morning. Never felt it 10 miles up the road but as reported in the news -
> 
> _Matt Stewart, who lives in Eggington, about 1.5 miles (2.4km) from Leighton Buzzard said the tremors "almost shook me out of bed"."It was as big as the first one, I think," he said. "My wife ran downstairs and said, 'oh no, not another one'.
> "It felt like a whoosh and then a boom coming up through the earth, then it shook the house and a couple of pictures fell off the wall upstairs, like the last time."
> Mr Stewart described it as "a horrible feeling".
> "You're just not in control and I'd like to know what's going on, as this is the third one - it's very strange."
> _
> Well I suppose it distracts from Brexit and Covid.


My SIL lives in LB and she felt the last one quite a lot. Will email her and see what she felt/heard if she was there of course.


----------



## Magyarmum

Seen in my local city over this weekend


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad

Spotted just in time as I sat down at a table in a pub garden ....










Beautiful, but probably wouldn't want a cuddle?


----------



## Bisbow

Today is my new hips first birthday. this time last year I was back in bed at the hospital still feeling a bit out of it
I can't believe it has been a year and what a year it's been
Learning to walk without a limp, covid, lockdown and cancelled holidays but even through t all I don't know where the time has gone
It only seems lake last month not last year


----------



## Siskin

Went to the hairdressers today. My usual stylist had been off work as she had been in contact with her sister who’s son was showing signs of covid (loss of taste). He did have a cold as well. Both mother and son were tested and showed to be negative, so I managed to get my hair cut by my stylist who cuts my hair well. Glad everyone was ok too


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Spotted just in time as I sat down at a table in a pub garden ....
> 
> View attachment 452010
> 
> 
> Beautiful, but probably wouldn't want a cuddle?


Beautiful but a bit sting-y! Is that a hornet?


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Beautiful but a bit sting-y! Is that a hornet?


Yep!

He was quite sleepy and not looking for trouble but I'm sure if I'd squashed him he would have given me "what for".

I was told by a pest controller that whilst they aren't as aggy as wasps, being much larger, if they do sting it hurts more (wasp stings are bad enough ime).

I gently moved him to another table and he chilled there unharmed and unperturbed


----------



## catz4m8z

Passed somebodys house today walking the dogs and their front window got me thinking.
They had 2 large, creepyass porcelain dolls, some fake flowers made out of dyed feathers and a big ceramic mammoth as the centre piece....:Wideyed
What the chuffing heck does the rest of their house look like!!??:Nailbiting


----------



## Dave S

Well it's good news day. 

Keir Starmer has grown some testicles and suspended JC from the labour party over anti-semitism issues.
About time to.
Can you imagine the problems we would have if he was PM instead of Bumbling Boris.

Nigel Farage has publicly stated - in America - that DT is the bravest person he has ever met in his entire life - what a puppet and muppet he is. Perhaps he can apply for American citizenship and stay there. Good riddance.

Megan Markle has applied, and succeeded, in delaying the legal action against the Daily Mail due to "confidential" reasons. Could she now be pregnant again?

It makes my life seem extremely dull, I mean, all I have done today is bake a Christmas cake, prepare the mixture for a batch of Christmas puddings to steam tomorrow, took a dog to the vet and tidied up the kitchen.
Good to be boring sometimes, less stressful.


----------



## Dave S

Just remembered, my copy of Super vets new book arrived today - it is quite thick and looks good. (How animals saved my life)

Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Dave S

Did anyone see the program about Frank Gardner, the BBC reporter shot by the Taliban and paralysed.
He is a true inspiration with his positive attitude and "can-do" attitude.

Now he is also with weather girl Elizabeth Rizzini and seems entirely happy. (It's also her birthday November 9th).

Such a refreshing change from all the political and health news recently.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Did anyone see the program about Frank Gardner, the BBC reporter shot by the Taliban and paralysed.
> He is a true inspiration with his positive attitude and "can-do" attitude.
> 
> Now he is also with weather girl Elizabeth Rizzini and seems entirely happy. (It's also her birthday November 9th).
> 
> Such a refreshing change from all the political and health news recently.


I didn't but I will.
Saw a report on it and marked it as something of interest. A bit uncomfortable viewing in places isn't it?


----------



## Dave S

Uncomfortable yes im places but also very honest.
Well worth watching and then thinking about what we able bodied people are going through. We have so much to be grateful for.


----------



## Dave S

According to breaking news on my phone it seems that Dominic Cummings was sacked by Boris for calling Carrie "Princess Nut Nuts" in a series of texts, which Carrie then showed Boris.. Also the reason why Lee Cain also was out.

Now a few things come to mind here, firstly Carrie seems to hold much power which is totally inappropriate for her position, secondly, perhaps I have a slight admiration after all for Dom even though he did break lockdown and proffered a pack of lies, thirdly, does that make Boris "The Nutty Professor"?


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> According to breaking news on my phone it seems that Dominic Cummings was sacked by Boris for calling Carrie "Princess Nut Nuts" in a series of texts, which Carrie then showed Boris.. Also the reason why Lee Cain also was out.
> 
> Now a few things come to mind here, firstly Carrie seems to hold much power which is totally inappropriate for her position, secondly, perhaps I have a slight admiration after all for Dom even though he did break lockdown and proffered a pack of lies, thirdly, does that make Boris "The Nutty Professor"?


and what is her position? TBF Im sure every partner of a PM and President has given his/her opinion so no change there then?


----------



## Dave S

Opinions are not a problem and we all have them but a majority of people, at the last election, voted Conservative and Boris, not Carrie.
I would never deny her an opinion but I believe she is influencing Boris too much as Boris is weak and she can control him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Opinions are not a problem and we all have them but a majority of people, at the last election, voted Conservative and Boris, not Carrie.
> I would never deny her an opinion but I believe she is influencing Boris too much as Boris is weak and she can control him.


Based on what?


----------



## rona

The council are cutting down my Crows perch tree


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> The council are cutting down my Crows perch tree


Why?


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> The council are cutting down my Crows perch tree


Oh no, is it diseased ? Or just in the way ?


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why?





Beth78 said:


> Oh no, is it diseased ? Or just in the way ?


They cut it back last year and killed it!
Did the same to a few Oak trees here too 

Luckily they have a roof to sit on and watch me


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> They cut it back last year and killed it!
> Did the same to a few Oak trees here too
> 
> Luckily they have a roof to sit on and watch me


Don't they use qualified tree surgeons?


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Don't they use qualified tree surgeons?


 I'm not privy to that information but even I know if you take off more than a third of any full grown tree, you are doing more harm than good. Everything I've witnessed say the tree surgeon is no good or the council are telling him that they want to remove the tree without upsetting the council tax payer.

There is a small piece of land, a wildlife haven, at the far side of our Cul-d-Sac, which I'm sure they want to build on, and the only way for a safe road in is through our road. There's just one more Oak to kill and they can build their road  They've already started on it!

Just my own thoughts, no proof of this, but will be interesting to see what happens in a few years


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I'm not privy to that information but even I know if you take off more than a third of any full grown tree, you are doing more harm than good. Everything I've witnessed say the tree surgeon is no good or the council are telling him that they want to remove the tree without upsetting the council tax payer.
> 
> There is a small piece of land, a wildlife haven, at the far side of our Cul-d-Sac, which I'm sure they want to build on, and the only way for a safe road in is through our road. There's just one more Oak to kill and they can build their road  They've already started on it!
> 
> Just my own thoughts, no proof of this, but will be interesting to see what happens in a few years


What about getting the local paper involved so the rate payers know what's going on and can rally the troops?


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> I'm not privy to that information but even I know if you take off more than a third of any full grown tree, you are doing more harm than good. Everything I've witnessed say the tree surgeon is no good or the council are telling him that they want to remove the tree without upsetting the council tax payer.
> 
> There is a small piece of land, a wildlife haven, at the far side of our Cul-d-Sac, which I'm sure they want to build on, and the only way for a safe road in is through our road. There's just one more Oak to kill and they can build their road  They've already started on it!
> 
> Just my own thoughts, no proof of this, but will be interesting to see what happens in a few years


Can't "like" your post because of your thoughts, which might be correct.
As @Lurcherlad says how about getting your local paper involved?


----------



## SbanR

I had a lovely walk along the canal this afternoon.
Saw three cygnets; they were almost as large as adults but were on their own.
Don't they stay with their parents until they're adult?
Does anyone know? @rona ?


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> I had a lovely walk along the canal this afternoon.
> Saw three cygnets; they were almost as large as adults but were on their own.
> Don't they stay with their parents until they're adult?
> Does anyone know? @rona ?


They will be driven away by the parents when spring starts to come and the adult swans start to think about producing the next generation


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Ringypie

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 455735


 Sorry but my decs are going up this weekend. I've got my next treatment on Thursday and need something to cheer me up!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ringypie said:


> Sorry but my decs are going up this weekend. I've got my next treatment on Thursday and need something to cheer me up!


Whatever helps 

Hope it goes well x


----------



## Siskin

Decorating the tree 2020 style


----------



## Magyarmum

Our first snow of the season. Cold but a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Siskin

Beautiful

The weather app is showing snow here on Friday although I’ll believe that when I see it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Magyarmum said:


> Our first snow of the season. Cold but a beautiful sunny day.
> 
> View attachment 455952
> 
> 
> View attachment 455953
> View attachment 455954


Thats beautiful! It looks like something you get on a Christmas card!


----------



## LinznMilly

Mam's partner has kindly bought me this advent calendar;









:Woot


----------



## Dave S

I am so pleased as today, first day after lockdown I was able to get my haircut.

Now I don't feel like and aged hippy anymore, and it only cost me £9.00 as a pensioner.


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> Mam's partner has kindly bought me this advent calendar;
> View attachment 456027
> 
> 
> :Woot


My friend decided that this year is too stressful and a chocolate advent calendar wont do....she now has a wine one!

I was just trying to decide if its cold enough to put some heating on. Then I sighed and realiesed that I could see my breath:Wideyed so maybe cold enough??:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> My friend decided that this year is too stressful and a chocolate advent calendar wont do....she now has a wine one!
> 
> I was just trying to decide if its cold enough to put some heating on. Then I sighed and realiesed that I could see my breath:Wideyed so maybe cold enough??:Hilarious


It's so cold definitely heating time.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Dave S

Isn't it such a good feeling when your batter rises and is light and airy...………..
Tasted good as well.


----------



## catz4m8z

yum, that looks nice.
My tea really sums up 2020 in a nutshell.....I dumped a chocolate pudding on toast and called it done.:Shy
:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> yum, that looks nice.
> My tea really sums up 2020 in a nutshell.....I dumped a chocolate pudding on toast and called it done.:Shy
> :Hilarious


No words about the nutritional value but as far as time saving goes


----------



## Dave S

Tell you what, after eating one of those sausage toads complete with roasties, veg and mushrooms I was fully stuffed.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> No words about the nutritional value but as far as time saving goes


hey, Im a frontline NHS worker living in an area with the highest covid infection rate in the country.....my coping mechanisms at this point are mainly just junk food!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

I pigged out too much yesterday on chocolate yule log and food in general. Also had pepsi max which I haven't had in ages. They say a full belly makes you sleepy. It did the opposite with me. I fell asleep OK, but woke up at 1am wide awake and fidgety. Think too much sugar and caffeine!
Took me ages to get back to sleep!

Less sweet stuff today I think!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is conked out after presents and a good run in the woods, bet she will wake up in time for christmas dinner. Then more presents.


----------



## Beth78

Got this from my sis


----------



## margy

I rang my granddaughter yesterday, they live in the Midlands so won't see them for a while. She thanked me for my present and when I asked her what she'd got told me a big box of makeup. She's 13! I was still playing with my Cindy doll at that age, but I did get a yellow plastic box of Mary Quant makeup when I was 15. I still remember it and all it's contents even the smell of them. I remember quite a lot of my childhood Christmas presents probably because I didn't get loads and loads unlike the children of today. I wonder how many they will remember in 45 years time.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> she'd got told me a big box of makeup.


I think between the ages of 13 and 15 the goal of make up is to see how much of it you can get on your face at the same time!!LOL:Hilarious

Im currently between nightshifts and can never fall asleep in bed during the day....however it doesnt stop me from dozing in my chair, mouth open, snoring complete with drool!:Shy


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> I think between the ages of 13 and 15 the goal of make up is to see how much of it you can get on your face at the same time!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Im currently between nightshifts and can never fall asleep in bed during the day....however it doesnt stop me from dozing in my chair, mouth open, snoring complete with drool!:Shy


I do that every afternoon and I don't work night shifts!


----------



## Magyarmum

*Wishing everyone a Happy and Peaceful New Year
From the Schnauzer boys and me!







*


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S




----------

